# Photos of the Day



## Erin99

Okay, I thought this might work well here. This thread is like "Picture of the Day", except it's a place where we can upload our photos and talk about the shots in-depth for any who want to know how we edited/composed/etc the pictures (the technical side of photography). Or we can simply give our opinions on the photos.

I noticed that sometimes the talk gets a little too techy for The Lounge, so a dedicated thread here for photos might work.

Here goes. I took these shots this evening, on my trip to the Eden Valley in Cumbria.












(Straight from the camera, only cropped)











Long Meg:


----------



## Erin99

And some more (I took loads of shots):


----------



## Erin99

And some more (quite a few of Long Meg and her Daughters, sorry):















(Pesky shadows!)


----------



## Erin99

And then my camera started going wrong again.  I can't wait until I can afford a new one...






So I had to start cropping the black edge afterward:


----------



## Erin99

And finally, sunset pictures:


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

And one more post...


----------



## Erin99

Done!


I hope others use this thread. I've seen some stunning photos from members.


----------



## Culhwch

Very good idea, Leish. In fact, I'd brought up the topic of a dedicated photography thread with the mods, but hadn't gotten around to actually doing anything about it! At the moment I only have a few scans of prints, and those are at home, but I will post some when I get home today. And hopefully I'll have a shiny new DSLR by week's end to contribute even more!

Some great pics there, too. Love the colours in the sunsets. And I'd kill to have some landscape like that around here!


----------



## Overread

As always beautiful sunsets! 
You must must must get a wide angle lens when you get your DSLR! (note the when! not an if!).
Its a shame that the ruin shots came out so noisy, but I suspect that it was failing light at the time - the only solution might have been a tripod mount and a longer exposure, but chances are the grain did not show on the LCD much (if at all)
*tries to pick a favourite sunset - and fails!)




















and to celebrate the new thread here is my contribution from today - a shorter trip out and less shots, but one took an age to process!


----------



## Culhwch

That third pic is great, OR. I like the first over the second - perhaps too much misting, looks a little artificial. Though that may be because of the first shot...


----------



## murphy

Leisha, you are going to drive me to a life of crime!    Those shots are beautiful and makes my desire to visit the UK even more intense.    Now, what bank do I hold up to get the money.


----------



## Overread

yah I think I went a little overboard with the sprayer


----------



## Overread

Evil cat - though I think my depth of field was a little too small this time around!


----------



## Erin99

Yay! When I saw you lurking, Cul, I thought you'd come to move the thread back to the Lounge, or something. Heh.

Can't wait to see some shots by you.


And, OR, I love the dew on the second flower! Although, seeing as it's not on the first, I'm thinking you've sprayed some water on to it... I did that once, great effect!

Oh, and I found some I hadn't uploaded:


























I love the look of the clouds in these shots. Very whispy.


----------



## Erin99

> Leisha, you are going to drive me to a life of crime! Those shots are beautiful and makes my desire to visit the UK even more intense. Now, what bank do I hold up to get the money.



LOLOL! Sorry, Murphy. 

OR, I love the pink rose.  Beautiful! And that cat still looks very very sweet. She so much reminds me of my old cat. 



Edit: Oh, and the graininess in the images is because my shutter or aperture or something is freezing in place, which is why my shots have this black edge to them. Grrr! Plus, it was really bright and sunny and I left my ISO on 200!  Oops... I always forget to lower it...


----------



## Overread

And now for the one that took so long to process - because it was 4 photos stacked!!
Would have worked well, but half way through shooting a little bit of wind picked up and threw them out of sync! So I spent ages on the last 2 shots trying to get them to line up and match - sort of worked, but not was well as I would have liked






and a fun edit!


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! What did you do to the last shot? I love the vivid colour.  But that pink is so beautiful in the top one. I'd love a larger version as my desktop...

And the stacked image is great, you can hardly see the blur. I had to look close, and even then it took me a minute to spot the corner blur in both edits.


----------



## Overread

for that last one I raised the contrast to max - and then dropped the brightness till the background was black - I never thought it would get that inner light effect!


----------



## Erin99

If I copy that picture to Paint Shop Pro X2 (THE best photo manipulation software ), then up the contrast to the max, I get this:








And if I then decrease the brightness I get this:









I think I prefer yours.


----------



## Overread

That is a very very different result (and yes I just did what I did again to make sure  I was remembering right)
I would have thought that you would have got something similar, unless your program has higher limits than elements.


----------



## Erin99

I told you mine is better.  With mine I can go to ridiculous lengths.

You use Adobe Elements 6, don't you? Whatever you're using, it would appear it only gives enough options to meet the needs of home users without giving you the choice of going further (if that makes sense). Very odd indeed!


----------



## Overread

digging much loopy 
I think its just that photoshop elements is a stripped down photoshop and they want you to spend silly amounts to get it, but I don't mind - elements does all I need it to do 
barring batch work and photostacking that is!


----------



## Erin99

It doesn't do batches? I'd hate that! Sometimes a batch conversion is simpler than resizing every shot by hand.

And here's an old shot most of you will have seen. It's my version of a pink flower with added water:







I think I can edit this one more and add some vividness into it.

And whilst I'm adding a couple of old shots into this new thread...


----------



## Erin99

Aha! I added mode saturation into the flower (not the background), then darkened the overall image level.


----------



## Overread

I really like that reedit - much more vibrant
Good bee shot - and just what is that last flower - very strange looking!


----------



## Erin99

Haha! Now this time Loopy knows the answer! Normally she's terrible with flowers, but in the past Momo has told her! The first flower is a - oh, poo, I've forgotten. Anyway... moving on swiftly, the second flower is a Primula Vialli. I shot them at Anlnwick castle in Northumberland (where they filmer Harpy Potter

Whoa! Did I just write "Harpy"? 

*cough*

Anyway, yes, the castle is a great place and its gardens are stunning: Welcome to Alnwick Castle - Where History Lives - Homepage


----------



## murphy

OR, those roses are lovely, both shots.


----------



## Overread

ahh been there I have!
I think (I hope its the right castle) that they have a whole wall covered in weapons as a decoration in one room!

and Harpy Potter - not seen that film - is it out on DVD yet? 

Thanks Murphy !


----------



## Erin99

ROTFLMAO! It's an over-the-counter job, Harpy Potter, along with Lord of the G-strings eek: Yes, I saw that DVD sitting on a shelf at my local DVD rental shop, beside the comedy section ).


No comment. Seriously. I couldn't keep a straight face.


And I believe Alnwick has a room of weapons, yes. Cool to think you've been there too!


----------



## Overread

oh dear - well at least that answers why your fingers were sneaking away from r to p - massive jump for a typo


----------



## Erin99

LOL!


Anyway, I leave now, into the world of Sleep, so adios to one and all. I await Momo's photos here tomorrow (she went out with me to Eden Valley)!


----------



## Tansy

Great shots you two

I miss oop north


----------



## Culhwch

As promised, a few of my (better) photos. I don't have many on this computer, unfortunately - this would be about two-thirds of them. And they are scanned from prints, so not the best quality, mind...


----------



## BookStop

Nice pics, Culhwch. I just want to crawl in that daisy type flower and nap, unfotunately, I don't think my allergies would be too keen.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Great idea for a thread Leish!  Unfortunately I wasn't able to go out and take any pictures this weekend, so I have nothing to contribute...yet. 

Leish, you are making me so jealous of the landscape where you live! I want green grass like that!!!

And OR, that flower picture is great, it looks like there is a light coming from the middle of the flower, great effect.


----------



## Momoka

Nice work (as usual!) on the DoF OR, with your flowers - what lens are you using for your shots?

And it's nice to see work from something other than digital cameras Culhwch - I think it takes more skill too (hence having a digital camera myself!) Again, I love the DoF. You might just have inspired me to try some black and white photography too.

Well Leish, here's mine from yesterday night:
















These are HDR images, to try and expose the foreground and background with the sunlight being as strong and direct as it was:


----------



## Momoka

And the last two as the sun set:











In case anyone was wondering, that strange 'halo/blur' on the telegraph pole is from combining the images as a HDR. It sometimes produces some interesting effects


----------



## Erin99

WOW! Your photos look very different to mine. 

I love that the foreground scenery shows up in your HDRs, as well as the sky. And that last shot with the starburst... wonderful! Even Baldie was raving about how good it is. 

And how the heck did you get the castle to look that colour?! Mine came out really red with a dark sky.


Can I offer a suggestion for the church pic?


----------



## Momoka

Leisha said:


> WOW! Your photos look very different to mine.


Well, you _did_ say we had very different styles... guess you were right, eh? 


> And how the heck did you get the castle to look that colour?! Mine came out really red with a dark sky.


Played with the curves until I thought it looked right against the blue sky.





> Can I offer a suggestion for the church pic?


Nope.






Oh okay...


----------



## Tansy

I especially like Pics 4 and 5 Momoka

Total noob question but HDR?


----------



## Erin99

LOL! I got really sad for a moment there.  But yay! I'll post up a revised version of your church pic:








I added more contrast and more saturation, and it seemed to bring the colour right out. 

Edit: Whoa! Maybe I added a little tooooo much saturation.  But you get the idea.


And I don't bother with curves in my images. Normall I do levels and such. Last night I hardly did any editing on my shots, though, since it was late and my eyes were crossing.


----------



## Erin99

Tansy said:


> I especially like Pics 4 and 5 Momoka
> 
> Total noob question but HDR?



Tansy: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/44375-the-dark-room-23.html#post1145674


----------



## Momoka

Leisha said:


> Tansy: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/44375-the-dark-room-23.html#post1145674


What she said 

And thanks Tansy - I loved the images of those two girls on the other pic thread - the skintones and the exposure came out spot on. I would have been so proud if I'd taken shots like that 

Leish: Pfft. I like mine the way they are, Missy! Well, I don't mind the more subdued tone of my church, and your alteration is nice too


----------



## Tansy

my head hurts now but thanks Leisha

oh and thanks Momoka -I was suprised how well they came out myself. I think the camera helped lots


----------



## Momoka

You know that I now have a duty to ask what camera you have  Especially with the even skin tones you got on those pictures - they were really lovely.

And Leish: Pfft, I like my church with it's subdued tones - though your edit is nice too. Though you've managed to bring out a halo around the walls and trees now...


----------



## Overread

Nice HDR shots Momoka!
HDR is something that I have been looking to do for a while, but never got round to. I just need to get back to yorkshire to get some decent scenery around for them


----------



## Erin99

LOL, sorry, Tansy. There are far clearer instructions on HDRs out there on the internet.  And I've been meaning to ask what camera you use.


Oh, and I have a new pic to upload. When I was outside I saw a cute cottage, but because I shot into the sun, the sky looked washed out and the cottage looked in shadow. But I still liked the image, even though the day was so bright I couldn't see what I was shooring through the viewfinder:












...So I played about with it:








Edit: OR! Hello!


----------



## Tansy

It's the bfs - was a birthday pressie

erm its a *looks at camers* Fuji FinePix S6500fd with a 10.7 optical zoom if that makes sense to anyone 

Edit: don;t you just love photoshop  second one looks so much cuter


----------



## Momoka

Overread said:


> Nice HDR shots Momoka!
> HDR is something that I have been looking to do for a while, but never got round to. I just need to get back to yorkshire to get some decent scenery around for them


Or Cumbria...  And thank you for the compliment.

You don't need scenery, I've taken some with flower shots alone - makes them look interesting. You could try that if you're short on landscapes.

Leish: I spy a blue 'grad ND' added in post-processing  Definite improvement though.

EDIT: Tansy: That makes sense, the FinePix are a superb series of cameras. One of the best if you're not going the DSLR route.


----------



## Overread

The edit is a definate and big improvement Liesha -well done!


----------



## Erin99

FUJI!!!!  I *KNEW* it! I've always said Fuji's have the best colout tone and lifelike quality to their shots! I've always wanted a Fuji. 


And yes, I LOVE Paint Shop Pro X2. I think it's THE best software for editing my photos.


----------



## Tansy

He bought it off a mate at work who is really techie and into photography 

Still no idea what all the buttons do


----------



## Erin99

Momoka said:


> Or Cumbria...  And thank you for the compliment.
> 
> You don't need scenery, I've taken some with flower shots alone - makes them look interesting. You could try that if you're short on landscapes.
> 
> Leish: I spy a blue 'grad ND' added in post-processing  Definite improvement though.



Thanks, you two. 

And nope, no grad filter. I selected the white sky, told PSP X2 to select all similar parts of white, then I selected a nice sky blue colour on my paintbrush and dabbed some "sky" in. Then I inverted my selection, to select just the vegitation and house, and I upped the red and green of the image to make it warmer.


And I've been hinting for OR to come to Cumbria for _aaaages_.  He'd have so much to shoot.


Edit: Tansy, you should try shooting flowers and close-ups with the "macro" setting on your camera. You can get some fabulous images with that.


----------



## Momoka

And just so we don't spend the entire thread talking 

Here's some more flower/garden crops:
















And a gentle reminder that I asked you OR what lens you use for your flower stills?


----------



## Tansy

Yeah we need to play around with it a bit 

a couple more 

The birthday girl






Ouch


----------



## Erin99

Wow... lovely shots, people. 

Tansy, I really am amazed at the quality of those shots. The colours are superb and they have a soft quality to them, almost dreamlike.

And Momo, I stated in my beginning post that we're allowed to discuss the shots and techniques. Unlike the Picture of the Day thread, in this one we _can_ natter about what does and doesn't work. 

And I love that second shot. Very sharp and a beautiful pink colour too!


----------



## Momoka

Oooh red - my favourite colour! Those are some more great shots - keep the camera Tansy! 

Seriously, I _love_ the tones you are getting with the FinePix.

EDIT: Hmm, I think Leish and are are new fans of yours Tansy


----------



## Erin99

Definite fans! 

And now I wish I had enough money to buy my DSLR _and_ that Fuji S9600 I wanted.


----------



## Momoka

You'll have enough fun with the DSLR  And I'm sure a range of lenses would be enough for you to get all the range of subjects you could ever want to capture... macro, fixed length prime, telephoto, wideangle... Your bag will be full to bursting


----------



## Tansy

lol - the camera is definitely staying, I think the are probably he best pics I'e taken.. mind you I had good subjects


----------



## Erin99

I won't have the money for all those! Plus, I've already been ordered to get a wide angle lens by OR.  I think, TBH, a wide angle is the one I'd go for, simply because I would like to take more of the scenery when I shoot. Sometimes I see these great parts - that don't fit in my main shot! Grrr.

A marco would also come in handy too, then again...

Argh, no! I can't afford all this!



Edit: Wait until they get unruly and screamy, Tans. You'll soon regret saying that.


----------



## Overread

looooopy you can get a 50mm prime which would do a lot of closer work very well and they are very cheap.
I don't know for olympus, but canon make one - dubbed the "nifty fifty" which is just around £60 and gets very good results - so I am sure the Ol have one in their line up as well


----------



## Tansy

Then I give them back 

We have a macro and telephoto (I think) lens with this camera but not got the hang of it yet

Tried it out the other weekend - will see if I can find some pics


----------



## Erin99

So, which lenses are you using for your shots, OR? Momo asked twice, but I think you missed it, since it was on the end of her post. 

And I'll have to look into the lens. But not yet. Apparently Olympus have discontinued the camera I want, so it might not be available cheaply by the time I save the money... 


I'd love to see other shots, Tans, definitely. And giving kids back is certainly the best part.  I don't know how people can have them 24/7.


----------



## Overread

sorry momo - its the sigma 70-300mm f4-5.6 DG macro for canon.
There is a newer APO version that cost a little more and has better optics. As for the lens itself its a limtied taunter!
Taunter in that you can try a little bit of everything with it and limiting in that it does no one thing really well at all - barring flowers! With flowers it works really really well. The 1:2 macro (too big for true insect work which is 1:1) get you close enough (though you need a good 50cm between you and plant) to capture the details and the 300mm end is not soft at these closer ranges (after about 5-6m it starts gerring noticably soft). After that the 300mm focal length lets you get some really good background bokeh to the shots as well


----------



## Momoka

I use a 50mm prime Leish - that's the one I was boring you about the other night. My newest purchase. And yes, Oly have made loads of them (about five or more iterations of the 50mm prime, all labelled slightly differently).

But you could just get an adapter and use Pentax K mount lenses - they're marvellous quality. I'm using a K mount one myself, though not a big brand name.

EDIT: OR I noticed the bokeh in your macro shots, hence me asking the question  Sounds like a nice piece of kit too, and unusual that it doesn't produce softer images at the end of the focal lengths. I just reverse mount said 50mm prime for super-macro shots - much cheaper than a dedicated digital lens, and it's also a great portrait lens too (there's a hint for you Leish )


----------



## Overread

I have heard a lot about K mount lenses - and as the traditional line is mostly dieing off slowly they are selling cheap as chips! But most of the time I have enough worries getting my head round the canon line (the Ls make it easy though)


----------



## Tansy

This was a father Ted moment - these cows are near, those cows are far away







We were trying out the zoom with the whatsit lens on

This is with normal lens zoom






and this was just a normal no zoom shot






Some random shots

Canary Wharf






Flowers


----------



## Erin99

Momo said:
			
		

> EDIT: OR I noticed the bokeh in your macro shots, hence me asking the question  Sounds like a nice piece of kit too, and unusual that it doesn't produce softer images at the end of the focal lengths. I just reverse mount said 50mm prime for super-macro shots - much cheaper than a dedicated digital lens, and it's also a great portrait lens too (there's a hint for you Leish )



Bah! I don't know any models who'd sit for portrait. 

And I have no pets to shoot either!


Your talk is just sailing past my head, though. I'm not too good at understanding primes and "k-mounts" (whatever they are). I suppose I would understand them if I needed one later and looked them up.


----------



## Momoka

Tansy said:


> This was a father Ted moment - these cows are near, those cows are far away


Ah, I genuinely laughed at that one 

I llike the Canary Wharf shot too - I'm a sucker for a nightscape. Might want to steady the camera against a railing or somesuch for the longer exposure times needed whan shooting at night. Or find a wall to lean against to help steady your hand.

I hope I see more of your shots here again Tansy 

Leish: We can sit and chat about anything you're not clear on whenever you want  I'll bring mine on Saturday then you can see what I mean, if you'd like?


----------



## Overread

K mount is the attachemnt that connects the camera to lens - pentax is differnt to canon and so you need an adaptor to connect the two - down side is that means you lose autofocusing but manual is still there.

oh an momo it does get softer, just not with the macro settings and ranges - I only get my duck shots as they really are under 5m away from me - semi tamed birds


----------



## Erin99

Tansy, that wide angle has made a strange fish-eye effect on the cow shot! And I like your normal, no zoom shot - very green. The flower seem very grainy, though. Perhaps you left your ISO on too high? ISO makes your shots quicker in low light conditions, but they add graininess in daylight and darkness.




> Leish: We can sit and chat about anything you're not clear on whenever you want  I'll bring mine on Saturday then you can see what I mean, if you'd like?


All right! If I see it in actiion, I might understand.

And thanks, OR. Manual focus is still good. In fact, sometimes it's waaay better than auto.


----------



## Tansy

You are getting technical again 

i'm sure you will see more once I get some practice in 

The flowers were the day we got it - think we've learnt a bit about different functions since then

and I'm not certain what kind of lens that was we used - will check at weekend


----------



## Erin99

Don't worry, Tansy, you'll get there. When I first used my camera, I was lost with the various technical terms and buttons. Now I understand most of them.

Then I will get a DSLR and have to re-learn everything again.


----------



## Momoka

Overread said:


> I only get my duck shots as they really are under 5m away from me - semi tamed birds


I want to visit you sometime! 

And you also forgot to point out you can still shoot in aperture priority mode and multi-meter mode, as well as manual. I do all my macro in aperture mode with multi-meter exposure and manually fine-tune the focus.


----------



## Tansy

Give me a few years and I am sure I will 

Final one from me s off to watch a dvd

Bfs eye


----------



## Erin99

I really need to try out my aperture priority more than I do. I use shutter speed and program mode, but rarely A-mode. I let the camera handle the F-stops.


And CHoR has sucked OR away. He has been swept into the abyss. 


Edit: You've just reminded me that I wanted to practice shooting eyes again! My last attempt was while aboard a rolling ferry.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well, this isn't a photo or a landscape like everyone else's pics, but I don't feel my scenery around here is as beautiful as everyone else's either. Plus, its quite hot out to take photo's right now, so I have been trying to take photo's around the house. Here is one where I was playing around with depth of field. It's our glowing keyboard.


----------



## Culhwch

Momoka said:


> These are HDR images, to try and expose the foreground and background with the sunlight being as strong and direct as it was:


 
I'm in awe of these two shots, Momoka. Just amazing. And as I said about Leish's, just ridiculously jealous of the landscape you guys have access to...


----------



## Highlander II

I took photos the other night after the baseball game of the fireworks:


----------



## Overread

I am very envious of that blue glowing keyboard!
Very nice shot too - I like the angle you have gone for!

wow strange looking fireworks - was that a case of leaving te shutter open a tad long and gettinglines instead of dots?


----------



## Highlander II

OR - that was actually shot w/ my quasi-point-and-shoot digi-cam on the 'twilight' setting, so it would've left the shutter open longer and there was no flash.  I'm not entirely sure what the camera does, but the ones I shot on the regular setting w/ flash came out almost as odd, but 'brighter'.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Thanks OR! It's a pretty neat keyboard, and I thought it would be fun to try and get that glowing in a picture.

I like those fireworks shots. Can't wait until 4th of July, hopefully I'll be able to give it a try.


----------



## Highlander II

Thanx!

I'm thinking about taking my Canon SLR to the next game we attend w/ fireworks afterward (they have this thing w/ fireworks after the baseball games) - and see what I can get that way.


I'd love to get shots of the fireworks in almost 'stop action' w/o the streaks, but I'm not sure how to do that in low light.  B/c to get 'stop action', the shutter speed has to be v. fast, but then there's no light, even with the aperture waaaay open.  But slowing down the shutter makes the streaks (which are cool too), so I'm kinda stuck.

That's why the digi cam is so nice - you get instant results, so you can tell what you need to adjust.


----------



## Overread

""from my brief readings - that means research and check what I say ""


to get Fireworks you don't both with a fast shutter speed what you do is:
Set the camera shutter speed to bulb mode - that is where you press the shutter button once to open the shutter and then again to close it - ie. you control the shutter speed.
Then you press the shutter button before the firework goes off and then again after it goes off - the idea being that you shoot against a black sky, so there is no light entering the camera until the firework appears - it also helps to have a black thick sheet of paper or card to hold infront of the lens to help stop light getting in at the wrong time (right after or right before the firwork)

That is a brief workout that I have picked up and I have not tested. One risk is burning out the sensor (or film in case of an SLR) so be careful with how long you leave the shutter open.
 Its also the same method for lightning as well


----------



## Momoka

If you're shooting fireworks, here's a good pointer guide. It mentions (as OR said) using the 'bulb' setting to only capture the actual firework, and no extra escaping light. Points 3 and 4 are particularly good advice.

Personally Highlander, I like your 'lines' effect - it shows movement in an otherwise static image.

And Culhwch thank you for the huge compliment - I was pleased myself how they turned out. You'll have to post up some shots with your twin lens kit, when it arrives


----------



## Erin99

As well as what OR said (and Momo), you could try this: set your ISO to 400 and your camera onto Program mode, if it has one (the mode where you can customise the settings). Don't bother with Aperture Priority or Shutter Speed. That's how I got these, even though they have some noise because of the high ISO (the ISO compensated for the lag during the dark):

(Warning, loads of firework shots)


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

See? A high ISO works!


----------



## Momoka

Spammer! But with a _lower_ ISO and a tripod, you could have captured the saturated colours of the fireworks better


----------



## Erin99

Blah! I was busy watching the pretty colours zoom by, so I have an excuse! And I'm happy with those shots, considering I took them with my very first digital camera a few years ago.


----------



## Momoka

I didn't say they weren't good though...


----------



## Highlander II

The only problem I run into shooting fireworks at the ballgames is that they start them around 9pm, which, right now, isn't dark enough for fireworks - as can be seen in the first few shots.


----------



## Culhwch

Just curious, and I'll admit that this is somethign I should know, having knocked around this website for the better part of four years... How do you post images in the body of the post and not in an attachment? Do they need to be linked to an online source?


----------



## Overread

you have to upload them to a website like photobucket or imageshack - a free account there and you can then copy the img code off the site (it has a little box under the photo with the code all written out just copy - paste it into a thread


----------



## Highlander II

Yeah - the {img} tag (using square brackets) with the URL of the image location will put the image in the post.  But - it has to be a site that allows hotlinking.  Either your own webspace or an image host like OR mentioned.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here are a couple I took this week:


----------



## Erin99

Culhwch said:


> Just curious, and I'll admit that this is somethign I should know, having knocked around this website for the better part of four years... How do you post images in the body of the post and not in an attachment? Do they need to be linked to an online source?



This is an alternate method for files attached via Chrons's "attach file" method. When you've uploaded the images you want via the uploader in the Chrons, press the arrow beside this button in the "Reply to Thread" window: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It'll give you a list of uploaded files, then you can select each one to add in where you want in your post, rather than all lumped together at the bottom as an attachment. 




Lady, I like the second image! And I meant to say the other day, I LOVE that blue keyboard shot. The small DoF works very well!


----------



## The Ace

Took the scenic route home today, crossing the railway footbridge and the Norrie-Miller walk rather than Perth Bridge.

'Insight,' is one of the nicer pieces on the sculpture trail which runs along the Tay's east bank.

The second is the north of Moncreiff Island, the south is split between allotments and a nine-hole golf course.

The third shows the sculpture trail emerging into Norrie-Miller Gardens from under the Queen's Bridge.


----------



## Overread

Nice fireworks Liesha!
And Lady I am really liking that creativity in those shots = as well as the colours!
If I may I would suggest that a smaller aperture (bigger f number) and thus slightly greater depth of field would have been better in the first shot - the second is spot on!

And we have Ace photos from Ace!






teaser from my blogging today - 4 pages added in June - gah it takes forever to blog!
And still not finished - I have an older birdy day to add 0 with as yet unseen OR photos!!


----------



## The Ace

Errr, OR ? Isn't the lens supposed to point the other way ?


----------



## Overread

well it is when I am shooting other things - but this was a self eye shot


----------



## Erin99

Ace, I love shots 2 and 3, especially the bridge one. I'm not sure I like the sculpture in number 1. I've never been a fan of "sculpture parks".

And OR, that's one scary eye!  Looks wild! The only major thing that's bugging me is the white circle that you should've cloned out.

Anyway... I have shots! Nothing much, but I was... practicing... with....


*drumroll*


....my new DSLR camera!!! I'm allowed to tell everyone now! WOHOOOO! I HAVE AN OLYMPUS E-510!!!!!!!


----------



## Erin99

*bounces back, clutching a bundle of photos*

Test shots! Nothing fancy...


----------



## The Ace

Thanks, Leish.  There's only a narrow strip of land between the river and the Dundee road.


Some more;
 First is the old cliche, Tay Street from the Norrie-Miller Walk.
 Second is the view to the Queen's Bridge, City Centre and the Ochill Hills.
Third is the end of the trail at Bridgend cross, left is Perth Bridge, right is Kinnoull Hill (it's not an illusion, the hill really is that steep) and like any good citizen of Perth, I have my back to Dundee, facing the Braemar Road.


----------



## Erin99

And the postcards stuck to my bedroom wall, to remind me of Scotland:


----------



## Erin99

Wow, Ace, I like those shots. That building with the pillars in shot 2, I love it. And I've seen a few streets that steep (like in shot 3). I remember my dad trying to drive up some of them in his old Vovlo years ago. It's hard trying to get in the right gear. 


And for any who wonders, here's the 1:1 quality of my camera on it's highest setting:


----------



## The Ace

Not bad at all, Leish.

The building with the pillars is the court house.  Nine out of ten paintings and photos of Perth show St Matthew's church and the, 'Perthshire Advertiser,' building because they're directly opposite one of the few places where the trees don't get in the way.


----------



## Erin99

Yeah, I love trees, but they annoy me no end when I'm driving past the lakes and they're blocking the view. I'm tempted to borrow Chrispy's chainsaw...




It's weird how most photos taken in Scottish cities look "Scottish", though. You have your own style of buildings, I think. Or something. 

And you saw some sun, I see.  When I go up there on holiday, we always go in May, since that's the best time for sun. And usually there's sun all 6-7 days when I'm there. 


And thanks. I cant wait to try some serious photography with the camera and lenses. Maybe I'll get the The Lakes next weekend...


----------



## Overread

Nice work with that new camera - though you are cheating that wildlife is never going to move !
And that is really good 1:1 macro - I expect you to be beating me with flowers in no time!


----------



## Erin99

LOLOL!

And I doubt I could beat you with flowers - especially as I blew my highlight. Besides, flowers are not my thing... except if I see one that's particularly colourful. 

And Leish has a new HDR-making program! Yay! Instead of taking a RAW and having to save 3 or more altered copies, the program makes a HDR from just the one. 

So... I'm going through some of my old RAWs, from that trip a little while back where I said I hated RAWs.


----------



## Overread

And Whoooooooo was saying that they hated RAWs 

oh and what is the program>?


----------



## Momoka

OR, it's Qtpfsgui, which, whilst not rolling off the tongue, is a very capable little program I use for my HDRs. It comes in Windoze and Mac variants too  There's a Flickr group dedicated to using the program.

And Ace, those are very evocative shots - I agree with Leish, they look somehow 'Scottish'. Though I love the Norrie-Miller walk shots perhaps even more - trees and greenery + sculpture = win. Now if there had been some striking architecture too... 

If you ever take more, please post them up.

Leish: WOOHOO - you finally told everyone. Now you're in the Olympus club with me  Again, congratulations.


----------



## Ursa major

You seem quite keen on West Highland Line, Loopy-Kit: two pictiures of the Glenfinnan Viaduct, for instance.


----------



## Overread

A long while ago I showed some sunsets of mine - what I didn't show were some more shots taken that day, but now I have at last edited them up and here they are:




big crop of the centre of the shot, not brilliant as the light was lacking and the range far out of my lenses best















I shot those last 2 in JPEG - not sure why though.......


----------



## Overread

these look fine at websize, but the full size were less then ideal


----------



## Overread

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And deer - way too far off and running away from me - but I got them!


----------



## Erin99

> And Whoooooooo was saying that they hated RAWs
> 
> oh and what is the program>?



Grr! Why did my control panel not show I had a reply yesterday? 



> You seem quite keen on West Highland Line, Loopy-Kit: two pictiures of the Glenfinnan Viaduct, for instance.


Very perceptive! Yes, I LOVE the west highands, that's the area I always go to. And that viaduct is stunning, as is Loch Shiel before it (the main pano postcard in the centre of my group). I love taking photos there. 



> I shot those last 2 in JPEG - not sure why though.......


Momentary intelligence? 

And is that an oyster catcher in your first shot?  And pretty white, er, _things_ in post two, even if they are shot from a distance. And I don't know what type of duck is in the last three bird shots, but it looks stunning.

Shame the deer weren't closer, though. Were did you see them? I don't recall you planning a deer trip...


Oh, and as for me... I had a lot of trouble with my computer today, so I've had no time to make some more HDRs from my RAWs. Plus, with the RAWs being from my old dying Minolta, the quality looks terrible, as you'll see when I post some shots in a mo.

But, yes, my PC suddenly decided I didn't have permission to do _anything_: open Word, open iTunes, open IE, open Opera, open Task Manager, open regedit, open control panel, etc... ARGH! I rebooted - with the same error. Then I loaded up safe mode and ran a virus check - clean! So I did a system restore, uninstalled COMODO firewall, then restarted my machine. When Windows came up it told me it didn't complete the restore successfully so left my machine alone - yet my problem was cured! So, I've since come to suspect that it was COMODO that cause that problem.

Odd.


----------



## Pyan

Sort of a COMODO dragon, then, Leish....





(Sorry...too much Ursa-ing...)


----------



## Overread

see you should have gone with ZoneAlarm 

Well the deer were a drive by grabbing - definatly not planed at all! though I might go back to that area as deer are common there. As for the duck - why its a duck of course


----------



## Erin99

*groans* You _have_ been around Ursa too long, Py! 

And I did have ZA, OR - until Len told me that COMODO was better and made my computer faster to load (and it did). So now I've put ZA back.

And... here are some Minolta RAW/HDR shots (the quality is bad, though, sorry. Plus, some of them are blurry grab shots):






















(Yes, I told you they looked bad. All these were taken out the car window.)


----------



## Erin99

These next two have the car window reflection in, and they look very grainy:


----------



## Erin99

I _so_ can't wait to use my DSLR on these type of scenes!


----------



## Overread

That poor camera - it was really dieing - such a shame as those last 3 looked really good - especially the first of the last three


----------



## Wybren

Oh I cant wait to see what you do with the DSLR Leish 

Here are some I took the yesterday, certainly not as spectacular as those last 3 though.


----------



## Erin99

Not as spectacular?! Wy, this beat mine hands down! They're cats! 

Such a beautiful one, too! I love the expression in the first pic and the third pic.



And thanks, OR. I can't wait to go out shooting with my Olympus! Maybe next weekend....


----------



## Wybren

He is lovely, and his purr is so loud. My dad didn't want to get a pet, but now he is happy with him.


----------



## Erin99

My cat's purr was always super loud. I loved that about her.

And I think a cat livens up your life. You have a companion who looks forward to seeing you, talks to you, sits on your knees, eats your food, helps you out of bed in the morning if you're not fast enough... 

I need a cat.


----------



## Wybren

I liked having cats as a kid. We had good mousers. TM liked the cat, they had great fun tearing about the place chasing each other.


----------



## Overread

Here to abuse this thread - and I have cat!
But first flowers;





















And a crop from the middle!


----------



## Overread

And now for birds (not my best these, but I like the songthrush)
















And now for the CAT!


----------



## Overread




----------



## The Ace

Love the hoverfly, OR.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I concur. I love hoverflies. Nice picture indeed. As are the cat photos.


----------



## Overread

thanks both - I think the hoverfly was the best shot I got out of the lot - sharp and clear!
I tried take a series of shots of him, but he was hiding in the flower and then flew away


----------



## Erin99

This one's beautiful! I'd have cloned the webs out, though.






This one is near perfect:




(I'd have darkened the background.)

AHA! Like so (done roughly with a large paintprush):






And the hoverfly is great, very sharp.

...AND THE CATS? Stunning! I LOVE the tall shot, that's a shot I'd be proud of.


----------



## Wybren

OH WOW, Brilliant OR!!!


----------



## Erin99

I took my first proper outdoors shots with my DSLR! I'm still getting the hang of the camera, as you can see, but I'm happy with the quality of the shots on the ones that have come out (some flowers were only 2-3mm across).

Tiny flower:
















Tiny flower:





Tiny flower:


----------



## Erin99

Tiny flower:


----------



## Erin99

And...


----------



## Overread

and there you were saying that you would have nothing to photograph in your garden!!
loads of stuff in there!
Good series of shots there  -and they all look to have sharpness to them (the few that look a little soft I think are the result of sofening as the shot is reduced in size rather than a lack of sharpness in the original!)
Also were you changing your aperture for these? Only you have done really well with the depth of field in each! 
Though I think it is time to start using your noise removal tool


----------



## Erin99

Yeah, I left my ISO on 100 and I really should have used 50. And nope, not my garden. My sister's! My garden is full of weeds and spiders.

And no, unfortunately, some of my shots _do_ look a little soft. I've put that down to me still getting used to the camera. Sometimes it doesn't focus as easily as my Minolta, so it's trying to get the hang of it...

And WOOP! I tried shooting in A mode! I couldn't remember what you said is best for flowers, though, so I went with 5.6 for most of them, since that would give me a blurred background and a tiny focus.


----------



## Overread

ISO 100 should do fine most of the time - ISO 50 I would not try without being on a tripod I think - I can't even get that low anyway!
hmm I don't know how macro works on your camera, but I think f5.6 is good for isolation of details, whilst smaller apertures are better for a greater depth of field (and remember in macro mode the depth of field is already small)

oh and did I mention that a tripod is your best friend


----------



## Erin99

Actually, I shall impress you and say that I'm taking my tripod the next time I go to the lakes! That should've been today, but I got asked to go uptown instead. Got a new mint Cornetto ice cream dessert in McDonalds for it, though.  But I shall shoot an F22 soon! YAY!

And I've shot on ISO 50 before. Worked out very well in strong light. I've not tried it on this camera yet. But some of the shots do seem very grainy, which I can't understand...


*looks confused*


*brain breaks*

And my lens wouldn't go any lower than 5.6. I tried.


----------



## Overread

oh yes it will - it should make it as low as f20 or more at least  (remember f number go backwards )
as for Grainy - well first off it might be a lack of light - try using the flash (a few folds of toilet paper held over it helps to break up the light)


----------



## Erin99

Backwards????



F22 gives you the greatest depth of field, for landscapes and such (I'll be using it on my next trip!). Lower than F5.6 will give you a tiny tiny tiny focus...


Wouldn't it?







Loopy is useless!


And LOL! No, I definitely did not lack light today.  The flash would've overblown the highlights, even _with_ the bog roll on.


----------



## Overread

your right - 
a greater depth of field - a large f number - a smalle aperture 
and vis versa
f16 is a good place I use for macro flowers - and f13 is also another good value (often for insects)

As for the grain - if its not light then it might be camera shake - that tripod will be a great help


----------



## Erin99

Camera shake? Grumble grumble... And how are you, the man who got into photography _after_ me, telling me what's best?! I really need to study more...

So I could've used F13 and F16? I _really_ don't get that... That should mean it's a medium focus that a tripod is needed for, since it's not F22 (a wide focus) or F something-low (that gives a tiny focus).


----------



## Overread

macro mode gets different -the depth of field becomes really really small so you have to use the smaller apertures toget a greater depth in shots - f16 is what I have used in most of my flower photography - with f5.6 being reserved for stacking and isolation of details shots (like stoma in teh flower)


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> Camera shake? Grumble grumble... And how are you, the man who got into photography _after_ me, telling me what's best?! I really need to study more...


 
I did a photography course back at uni but it's all left me now. I tend to just fool around with the settings until I get what I want, and that's going to be so much easier with a digital camera...

Some great pics, there, Leish. Pity the theme this month isn't purple!


----------



## Sephiroth

It's all greek to me, which is why I have nothing to say, but I've been enjoying the pics.  



When I stuck my head in and saw 'F-this' and 'F-that', I just sort of backed away with fear in my eyes.  

But we have some good photographers here!


----------



## Erin99

Thanks, Cul. I only do photography as a hobby, and that's why I shall poke OR at the meetup in September: he's not allowed to know more than I do, not when he's a relative newbie. 


(I forgot my smiley in my previous post, but I hope everyone knows I was joking.  How could I hate you, OR? )


Edit: Oh, hello, you! I didn't think you kept an eye on this thread. So, will you enter the photography challenge?


----------



## Erin99

Overread said:


> f16 is what I have used in most of my flower photography



And is this what you shoot most of your large flowers with? I've loved your shots, so if that's worked for you...

Must remember F16...


----------



## Overread

I think I should do some studying as well at some point - rather than forum scavenging!


----------



## Overread

here have a read of this:
2008 June 13 « Overread’s Weblog
that is how I get my flowers at the moment


----------



## Sephiroth

Despite my lack of technical knowledge, I _would _enter if I had a camera.  




I like taking pictures.  And I'm an artist p), so I figure I take good pics.  But alas, my only camera is the useless one on my phone, the pictures from which are hardly decipherable as more than a grainy blur of colours.




F16's a fighter plane, Leish.  Use that as your mnemonic.


----------



## Erin99

I've been following your blog, OR. But I usually skim over the text and just look at the pretty pictures.  

I'llhave a look at that page in detail tomorrow. Thanks!



> I like taking pictures. And I'm an artist p), so I figure I take good pics.



LOLOLOL! I'd love to challenge you to a contest! 

I shall have to lend you my old Olympus at the meet, then I can see how good you are when I get home and download the images. Heh.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bearing in mind that I couldn't be held accountable for any failure to work the unfamiliar technological device properly.  


But I have an eye for a shot (in my own not-so-humble opinion, at least).  I wish I could show you the photo of one of my amethyst crystals that I use as the background on my phone.  Even with that crappy camera, it still came out looking pretty neat.


----------



## Erin99

Can't you download the shot? Most cameras come with a mini USB cable. 

And my Olympus is easy, trust me. Even Dribbles could work it, and he's not 2 yet. Do you think you'd like to borrow the camera for the day, then? I could send your images via e-mail/CD in the post, if you like, and you could post them up like everyone else will be doing afterwards...




> F16's a fighter plane, Leish. Use that as your mnemonic.


THANK YOU! I'll actually remember that.


----------



## Sephiroth

Not this one.  My phone is not exactly brand new, and it must have come out before they were providing the USB facility as standard......

I think it came out while they were still figuring out how to make a camera phone decent.  They hadn't cracked it by then....... 



Well, maybe I'd manage then.  

TBH, though, I'm more than a little worried about the preponderance of cameras at the meet and the stated desire of many to post pics up here afterwards....

There's a reason why I haven't posted pics of myself up here, which is that I don't want to.  


But yes, I appreciate the offer, although my parents might lend me one of their digital cameras for such an event; they've done so before.  





You will?  Yay, am I not useful?


----------



## Erin99

You're useful. You remind me what I'll be like in a few years. 


And, yes, that is one of the down sides. I _really_, *really* look bad in photos, especially lately, and the thought of people posting them.... 

But that's why I'm taking my cameras too; I'll hide behind it if I see anyone pointing one my way. Or I could wear a bag over myself...

And you have nothing to fear, I've seen you, remember?  I often wonder why some of you don't use photos in your profile. You and OR would certainly not have anything to worry about.


----------



## Sephiroth

Leisha said:


> You're useful. You remind me what I'll be like in a few years.



Ha!  Nice one... 



And well, it's kind of you to say so.  You've seen me from certain angles and not from others, though.  

Can we make it a fancy dress meet instead?  I'll come as Darth Vader, or something...




But seriously, the thought of folk posting pics of me for everyone to see _totally _freaks me out.

I mean, if I won't even post a profile pic (and I won't), then...


----------



## Erin99

And I'll come as Tinkerbell. 


I doubt everyone wants to trek through town in fancy dress. Unless _you_ want to come as Tinkerbell? I'd pay to see that! 

But I have it on good authority that you are nice from _all_ angles, and I won't hear otherwise. Besides, what I'm hoping is that people won't care what we look like. They'll just be happy to meetup. For the people who count, they won't care about looks. we're there to have fun and chat.

And I wonder if the mods could set up a section we could post meetup shots in that non-members can't access, like what's been done with the Birthday thread? Then strangers couldn't laugh at us all...


----------



## Sephiroth

I'd come as Tinkerbell, sure.  I'm a man of the twenty-first century, after all.  


It's not meeting folk that worries me, I'm fine with that.  Seeing someone in the flesh is different, I've no problem there...but I hate getting my picture taken, and I hate people seeing pictures of me even more.  


I tend to think that people shouldn't post pics online without having the permission of everyone in the photograph.  Some of my friends have had trouble with their 'MyFace' pages (or whatever they're called...), with people taking pictures and then posting them without asking permission.  Some of them not the most flattering of pics.....

So it's a definite concern.  I mean, what if I don't wanna have pics of me online _at all?_


----------



## Erin99

I could put tiny black blobs over your face.  That might look like I hate you, though...

But I understand about people posting up a bad picture of someone. I'd hate it if someone posted a group photo and I looked yuck in it. But I think everyone has that.

I hope this doesn't mean Seph will back out of the meet... (I'll tempt you with crumpets and toast. )

Oh, and we're hijacking. I should put my next reply in the Sal.


----------



## Sephiroth

We are now, yes.  We've drifted off photography...



And I dunno.  Like I say, it's a concern.  Although, for crumpets and toast......... 

Anyway, let us leave this place.


----------



## Majimaune

Aussie scenery!!

The first two are both taken at Uluru. The one of the sun I was standing on a bus roof (yes thats is right) with Uluru behind me. The third one is in Flinders Rangers somewhere in South Australia and the fourth is somewhere along the road, travelling. Believe it or not these photos were taken with a desposable camera. And yes I did edit them in Photoshop a little. I cropped them to make them look better.

I couldn't find my sister's camera earlier but there was this awesome bird outside. It was green.


----------



## Erin99

I have to log in - I have macro shots! Cute ones! A moth was daft enough to land on the living room window sill, so I... um... shot it! 

These are 1:1 crops, so this is the quality of my 14-42mm zoom, set on macro mode.


GAH! I always forget that Photobucket resizes the images.


----------



## Erin99

And here's the cute pics! It look so much like a bat's face.


----------



## Highlander II

I'm gonna have to play with macro-mode on my SLR some, see what I can do.


----------



## Erin99

I love that mode. I kinda cheated today, though, because that moth just sat there. I used the flash right in his face, as well eek, and he didn't react. I think I've blinded him... 







But I'd love to get a dedicated macro lens. I'm already seeing limitations in using the standard lens.


Edit: Aha! I've done a 1:1 crop, so you can all see the quality.


----------



## Tansy

Why did I look in here 

That moth is soo ugly - I think I have an irrational fear of those things


----------



## Erin99

But he's soooo cute! I had his face up on my screen as I ate tea. He looks so fluffy and beautiful.


----------



## Tansy

He looks like he needs a thudding with a heavy book is what he looks


----------



## The Ace

Errrr, probably a she, Leisha, males' antennae tend to be more feathery.


----------



## Tansy

Not gonna come in here till its moved on a bit, that thinhg is seriously creeping me out *shivers*


----------



## Tillane

Ooh.  _Furry_ moth!  I had no idea...  Dang, and now I'll have to shoo them away _gently _when they get into my flat.  Can't be vicious to something that fluffy.


----------



## Erin99

Well, he's a cute _she_, then.  And thank you, Till. At least you don't want to _drop a book_ on her!


Edit: Oh, wooo, 1900 posts!


Edit edit: Oh, there you go, Tansy, we're now on a new page.


----------



## Overread

Great macro shots Leisha - good angles on the moth - showing up more of it than I did in mine - and getting much closer too to show of the furry back!
And insects don't seem to notice flash much - but use the diffuser plan (toilet paper ) to get the light to break up if you do decied to use it - and I recomend you do - macro work needs light 

and new page needs a new shot!


----------



## Tillane

Wouldn't dream of it, Leish.  Not even a _little_ book.

And, on a completely different tack, I finally got around to looking through my holiday pics today - and (shock, horror) actually found one I liked.  It was just the one, mind.  I'm a rank amateur when it comes to these things...


----------



## Highlander II

Till - that's a great shot!

I may have to take my camera downtown and take a picture of this ugly ugly building for ya'll!


----------



## Tillane

Thanks!  It's actually remarkably difficult to find anywhere in Manhattan where you can get even a relatively clear shot of the Chrysler Building - too many things in the way.  This was taken from Third Avenue, just outside a _very _nice little cafe...


----------



## Erin99

I love that shot, Till. I've never been to NY, but I'd love to.


And I went out for my first DSLR photo shoot! When I got up today I put my battery on charge... then went out without it. Heh. So my dad turned around and went back. And I got these! My favourite one's going first.







And here's a not good shot. But I like the sunset over Carlisle:






And this was out the car window (love the colours):


----------



## Erin99

And...










Or was it this one that was my fav? Can't remember:





I wish you could see the  bigger version of the pano I made... Tomorrow I might upload the full thing to my servers, then you'll see it:


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Overread

GREAT SHOOTING LEISHA!!
looks like you have got the hang of that new camera (barring remembering to bring the battery ) That first shot is great - and if I might say rather iconic of the industrial north with that chimney. And what a fantastic red sky you had!
And yes more - liking the pano and that last shot - a massive contrast between the bright and firey setting sun and the dark and empty lands below!


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

Thanks, OR! I AM SUPER HAPPY WITH THE CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erin99

And... I even set up my tripod and tried some F22s! Don't have a filter yet, so the sky's a little washed out even though I put the exposure down:


----------



## Overread

I can tell - and hardly end noise at all in any of the shots! Is this straight from camera - or is Loopy using noise reduction?
-*and where are the RAWs and HDRs? /*

edit - if those are washed out skies I shudder to think what they would look like proper!


----------



## Erin99

A grab shot:


----------



## Erin99

> I can tell - and hardly end noise at all in any of the shots! Is this straight from camera - or is Loopy using noise reduction?
> -*and where are the RAWs and HDRs? /*
> 
> edit - if those are washed out skies I shudder to think what they would look like proper!



Nope - straight from the camera. Some shots aren't even edited, except for a crop and resize. Told you Olympuses are great. 

And.... Loopy _did_ take RAWs.  I can't be bothered to mess with them yet, but maybe another day (not tomorrow as I'm out watching Narnia 2 then - and I want to see Wall-E instead!!!!).


----------



## Erin99

And a final one:


----------



## Overread

Expect to see some noise in the RAWs I would - but removal is easy 
And is the torrent of photos over? A great series of shots! You certainly know your landscape and sunset shots - now for some sunrises  (late autumn to winter is the best time for them 0 you might get an early morning ground frost )


----------



## Erin99

Sun....rises???? What is this thing of which you speak? I see it set, I see it hide behind cloud.... But I haven't caught a sunrise since I used to walk to work at 6am! There was some great ones at Hornsea beach at 6.15am, too.

And I do think my RAWs are noisy, unfortunately. I don't know why that is. I thought they were better than JPGs. And, I mean, if my JPGs are not dotty, why are my RAWs? 

And sorry about the torrent. I do tend to spam a lot, and I know people get sick of seeing too many...


----------



## Erin99

Ooh, one more, since I said I would. It's HUUUUGE, though, sorry:


----------



## Culhwch

Love those colours, Leish. Just some beautiful shots of the sunsets, and the green of that grass! Don't see that that often here any more.

And quite a bit of blue, I notice, as well...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Ooooh I loooove that big wide one!


----------



## Tillane

Great shots, Leish - as usual!  Seeing those makes me want to go out and buy a proper camera.  My old Finepix is okay for touristy shots, but not much more.


----------



## Overread

Leisha said:


> Sun....rises???? What is this thing of which you speak? I see it set, I see it hide behind cloud.... But I haven't caught a sunrise since I used to walk to work at 6am! There was some great ones at Hornsea beach at 6.15am, too.
> 
> And I do think my RAWs are noisy, unfortunately. I don't know why that is. I thought they were better than JPGs. And, I mean, if my JPGs are not dotty, why are my RAWs?
> 
> And sorry about the torrent. I do tend to spam a lot, and I know people get sick of seeing too many...


 
Your JPEGs are noise free because the camera applies noise reduction, sharpening and contrast changes to then photos after they are taken. Thus when you download a JPEG to your computer it has already been edited once by the camera.
RAWs one the other hand have no edits done to them at all in the camera - they are untouched and thus will show more noise and appear softer than a JPEG. 
The advantage is that because the RAW is not processed by the camera you can alter the white balance and the exposure of the shot in editing yourself. Further software like noise reductin and sharpening is more powerful and more accurate with editing programs like photoshop and paintshop than the incamera varients - so most times you can get a better quality of shot out of a RAW than you can out of a JPEG - all you have to do is edit it


----------



## Majimaune

Leisha even though I had to wait for that to load for quite a while and I thought I had good internet connection, it is an awesome picture.


----------



## Redtail

Wow Leisha they are both gorgeous.


----------



## Overread

Redtail - scroll back (and wait) one page


----------



## Redtail

Thanks OR, had to wait about 10 minutes(dialup!!!) but it was worth it, love your pink roses(?) I think my computer got over loaded, as some of the pictures didn't come up, just little boxes with red crosses.


----------



## Overread

Thanks 
ouch - try and get a look in to Leisha's first shot on that page if you can - really great shot there.
The red box of death - refreshing might load them up (if you can afford the wait)


----------



## Redtail

Thanks refreshing works, but waiting for them to download is a bit much, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Those are some great shots Leish! Really nice sunsets!  

And you are once again making me wish it was greener here in AZ.


----------



## Tansy

Gorgeous pics Leisha - new camera looks liek a good one


----------



## Erin99

Thanks, all! And I've now resized the jpgs - you should find the loading times far, far quicker. 


Thanks, OR. I was wondering about that this morning, too.


----------



## Wybren

Leisha said:


> Ooh, one more, since I said I would. It's HUUUUGE, though, sorry:



OMG!! that is Billiant


----------



## Culhwch

So I finally uploaded some of the shots from my new camera to my PC. Nothing fancy here, mind you - weather's been pretty ordinary, so I've been stuck inside with little to shoot but a unwilling cat. And I know the third one is blurry, but I still liked it. The last two are me playing with the macro functin on my zoom - not too bad considering it was hand-held. The very last shot is just a full-size crop of the one before...


----------



## Ursa major

Is the cat a "blue", by the way?


----------



## Culhwch

That's what everyone thinks, but the little tail-less wonder is a manx, actually.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Looks like your camera takes some nice macro shots. Which camera did you get Cul? I think you have mentioned it before, but I forgot.


----------



## Culhwch

Pentax K200D, Lady. I'll need to get a tripod to make the best use of the macro function, though.


----------



## Erin99

Cats! Any photos with cats in are brilliant. 


I edited another couple of pics from the other day. They're not my best, but...
















(Grab shot)





(Grab shot as my dad slowed down)


----------



## Highlander II

Leisha - do you just add a border in PSP around your photos?  
Or, do you go even simpler and create a new image w/ a black background that is approx 10-ish pixels larger than the photo and paste the photo onto the new image?


----------



## Culhwch

That second last one is gorgeous - I love the yellow giving way to the green beneath the blue sky scattered with menacing clouds. I'd trim maybe an inch off the top, just to see if it gives it more impact, though.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

This one is excellent Leish! Great shot!


Leisha said:


>


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wow not your best Leisha?! I'm blown away. I particularly like the first and the last one. I would love to make the bigger version of one of them my wallpaper, if at all possible.


----------



## Erin99

I tried your suggestion, Cul, and got this:






And, Highlander, I used to add the border in separately by hand, each side, but in this new Paint Shop Pro X2 I'm using, there's a feature that adds them in automatically if you tell it what colour and how thick. 

Thanks, Lady! I'm not so proud of these pics, though, not compared to the ones over the previous two pages.

HJ, check your PMs.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Here are a few photos I took while out and about during the last week. They were taken on my mobile camera so they are, at best, crap. I had to make them smaller because they look even worse when big. But I just thought I'd post some to show that I live in quite a green area when at the family home.

The river that runs through the village:






The park area. I realise this looks quite a green patch, but on my immediate left is the back of the petrol garage, and on my immediate right is the skate half pipe and basketball area. That small green bridge goes over a...stream? Well, more like a stretch of water now, as it doesn't move. And then there's a large bridge further on that goes over the river.






A field. Exciting stuff. 






The local church (I went to the C of E school that's next to it and thus was dragged into it at every possible chance. It's quite nice church, though, I admit), and the war monument outside.






And another of the church, through the trees.






And there you go, a small section of Hoopy's home village. If I ever remember, I might ask to borrow my brother's camera, which will take _slightly_ better pictures.


----------



## Highlander II

Hoopy - your mobile phone camera seems to skew slightly to the 'blue'... which, oddly counts nicely for the photo challenge.   Does your mobile phone have different camera settings?  For lighting and contrast?  A few minor adjustments might make a difference.  I had issues with mine being too dark or too light and played with some of the settings to get things to look 'better'. (not billiant, mind, just _better_ XD)


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, yes, I could enter some of my strange blue camera photos. It's a weird camera, I think it sucks up the colour that appears the most in the picture and spreads it across everything in it. But my phone is battered to say the least, so I don't expect anything great from it.

As I say, I might be able to stea- borrow my brother's slightly better digital camera and take some proper photos.


----------



## Overread

And another joins the many - the photo ranks gain another - Hoopy!


And siblings always stea rather the borrow - its a given


----------



## Erin99

I love this image, Hoopy:






For some reason I'm seeing The Shire when I look at it. All it needs is the quaint little bridge over the river.  Looks like you live in a lovely area, though.


----------



## HoopyFrood

There is a bridge (or two) over said river, but I don't think it's particularly quaint (my village is hardly even a village. The population actually makes it a market town. It's huge). When/if I borrow a proper camera, I'll try to take a picture of it. Because of the rain and then sudden bursts of sunshine we've been having lately, everything is _so_ green and wild. Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures that are more clear and less blue soon.

And yes, it seems you have got another photographer. I was walking my brother's dog the other day along the river and when looking at the surroundings, the first thing that popped into my head was "this would make a great photo...."


----------



## Erin99

Yay! Next you'll be joining OR and LW and buying a Canon...


It's addictive, I tells ya. 

You can buy Fuji's pretty cheaply. The Fuji S6900 is the closest digital camera you'll get to a DSLR (one where you have to change lenses) without it actually being one. And it looks snazzy, too, and the picture quality is the best I've ever seen: Amazon.co.uk: Fuji FinePix S9600 Digital Camera - Black (9.0MP, 10.7x Optical Zoom) 2.0" LCD

And another great Fuji:

Fuji Finepix S8100fd Digital Camera and Amazon.co.uk: Fujifilm FinePix S8100fd Digital Camera and Fuji Finepix S8100 fd


----------



## Overread

I think we really need to change chrons title - that or all join the same photo forum!


----------



## Erin99

Heh. But whose forum? I'd be tempted to join your Amateur Photographer one, and that's purely because my dad always buys their magazine. 

Wouldn't it be great if a whole flock of Chronners invaded a photo site??? I like your idea.


----------



## Wybren

Leisha said:


>



I love this one, it is beautiful!!!

Hoopy your village is very pretty.


----------



## Erin99

Ah, that's an F22! I set up a tripod for that one, and tested out the aperture setting that makes everything in focus - from the foreground to infinity. It didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped, but I will try again. I want to capture a still, mirrorlike lake with an F22 one day...


----------



## Wybren

Well I think it looks great


----------



## Overread

mirror like lake = you mean perfect still water?
I hear the only time to get that is in the wee small hours of early morning - on a still day as the wind is not up yet!


----------



## Erin99

Ah, you hear correctly. But if the wind is low, the fells around the lakes protect them and the water becomes still. I've seen a semi-still lake twice here, and many times in an evening up by Loch Eil in Scotland. But yes, I remember seeing the still lochs at 9am in Scotland - beautiful! And so peacefil. I could sit outside there forever.


----------



## Rothgar

I finally updated my online photos with my camping trip from the 4th of July weekend.  

Picasa Web Albums - Paul - Copper Falls,...


----------



## Erin99

You saw deer and waterfalls and rivers? Lucky you! 

I like this image, looks peaceful:


----------



## Highlander II

Here are a couple from yesterday - my neice and nephew at the pool:


----------



## chopper

Leisha said:


> You can buy Fuji's pretty cheaply. The Fuji S6900 is the closest digital camera you'll get to a DSLR (one where you have to change lenses) without it actually being one. And it looks snazzy, too, and the picture quality is the best I've ever seen: Amazon.co.uk: Fuji FinePix S9600 Digital Camera - Black (9.0MP, 10.7x Optical Zoom) 2.0" LCD


 
we have one too - Mrs Chopper says the macro can be rather temperamental, but otherwise its a good bit of kit.


----------



## Erin99

Children! ARGH! *runs away screaming like a... uh.... girl*


Good shots, though. I like how you've caught the kid mid-jump, like on your challenge photo.


And Chopper, I've never had one. I've always wanted one, though. I've seen the quality of the shots and I'm stunned. They look brilliant.



And.... I went to Ullswater after tea! Semi-still lake too, which was nice. But, um, the quality looks rubbish this time because I shrunk the filesize down so people won't cmplain of slow loading times again. Oh, and the sun disappeared, so the pics look a little bland. But I'm still happy with them!


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

And a bad one. But I like the scale of the hills when compared to the house:


----------



## Erin99

There we go. Not too many this time, since I know people must find themselves skipping my posts...


----------



## Culhwch

Skip, skip, skip...

Kidding. Loving the reflections in the water, Leish. For me the third shot in your first post is the pick of the bunch, though I like the solitary tree in the field, as well. As always, jealous as hell about the abundance of subject you have over there.


----------



## Erin99

I'm dying to see some of Australia, actually. I've seen some images by Maji and Wybren, but Australia's so vast and (I gather) different in each part. Plus, I find it strange when people say they're not used to greenery. For me, greenery's always been abundant, I can't picture it _not_...


----------



## Highlander II

Action shots are some of my faves!  I'm nearly meticulous about getting the 'planning' and 'timing' just right to get the shots that I want.  Now, if I'd had my SLR, I would've put it on 'action' mode and just held the shutter, but 1) that's too easy and 2) I don't get the pleasure of telling my nephew to jump into the pool 4000 times!


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> I'm dying to see some of Australia, actually. I've seen some images by Maji and Wybren, but Australia's so vast and (I gather) different in each part. Plus, I find it strange when people say they're not used to greenery. For me, greenery's always been abundant, I can't picture it _not_...


 
Well, there is a lot of green around here, just not all the time. We've been in a pretty bad drought for quite a while, now, unfortunately. And our green tends to be of a different shade to yours... But where my sister lives, up north, is always quite green. She's out on a farm now - I haven't been there yet, but I'll probably visit soon, so hopefully I'll get some good snaps up there.

Day to day, I'm more of an urban photographer, though...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Leisha said:


> I'm dying to see some of Australia, actually. I've seen some images by Maji and Wybren, but Australia's so vast and (I gather) different in each part. Plus, I find it strange when people say they're not used to greenery. For me, greenery's always been abundant, I can't picture it _not_...



And I find it strange when people have lots of greenery.  Well, not strange, just lucky. There is hardly any green where I live, mostly dirt and cactus and ugly trees. (OK I'll stop my rant there because I'm sure you guys have heard it a thousand times ) But those are great pics Leish, wish I could visit there.


----------



## Highlander II

Lady of Winterfell said:


> And I find it strange when people have lots of greenery.  Well, not strange, just lucky. There is hardly any green where I live, mostly dirt and cactus and ugly trees. (OK I'll stop my rant there because I'm sure you guys have heard it a thousand times ) But those are great pics Leish, wish I could visit there.



But doesn't Arizona have those cool rock formations?  I haven't been out there, but doesn't the Grand Canyon and other cool things like that extend down that way?  

Of course, when you spend time around red, brown and tan rocks, the green stuff is awesome!    Like, people who live on the ocean who find it rather 'blah'. *g*


----------



## Tansy

You are making want to visit Cumbria Leisha - gorgeous scenery and pics

Me trying to be arty











and failing


----------



## HoopyFrood

Just was out and about in the village again and seeing as it was a sunny day, I took some more pictures. On my phone camera again, unfortunately, but I took Highlander's advice and tinkered with the settings and now they are _much_ less blue. 

The river again. I think I had the exposure a little too high for this one. 






As promised, the bridge over the river. And as you can see, quaint it ain't. It's big and has a road over it. But it could be worse (it could be deadly horizontal and painted green like the footbridge on which I was standing).






The tree covered path that leads towards the church:






A full, almost front view of the church:






The old Nunnery Gate. In the little passageway to the right, there's a small wooden door. I've walked through that passageway thousands of times, including many times during my school days with my class, and we always used to dare each other to knock on it. I think we all would've died if anyone had opened it one day!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Highlander II said:


> But doesn't Arizona have those cool rock formations? I haven't been out there, but doesn't the Grand Canyon and other cool things like that extend down that way?
> 
> Of course, when you spend time around red, brown and tan rocks, the green stuff is awesome!  Like, people who live on the ocean who find it rather 'blah'. *g*


 
Oh yes, there are some cool rock formations in Arizona, but they are nowhere near where I live.  The Grand Canyon is about 5-6 hours away.

And that's exactly it, I've been here my whole life, so blues and greens are about the most beautiful scenery to me.


----------



## Highlander II

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Oh yes, there are some cool rock formations in Arizona, but they are nowhere near where I live.  The Grand Canyon is about 5-6 hours away.
> 
> And that's exactly it, I've been here my whole life, so blues and greens are about the most beautiful scenery to me.



5-6 hours is a bit much for a day trip, but a weekend venture wouldn't be out of the question.

I *almost* planned my trip to Vancouver by way of driving up from Arizona w/ a friend, but it wasn't any cheaper, so no Grand Canyon for me this year.  I'll get there eventually.


----------



## HoopyFrood

As I just mentioned in the competition thread, the photos that I take on my phone camera I then adjust in photobucket, because otherwise they're not so good. Here's a couple of examples of the difference photobucket makes to them!

I took this picture by lying underneath the plant to get the sky behind it. Confused my mum for a while as to what I was doing. Then I asked her why she was confused; it was me doing it, after all. 
Anyway, before:






Then I cropped, changed the hue a little and sharpened it to make a kind of wallpaper effect :






And another example. A picture I've had on my phone for a while from when I went to Plymouth. A little hazy and bland:






But sharpening and upping the saturation a little makes it look better:






So yes, Photobucket is certainly helping to make my shoddy phone pictures look a little better!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Thanks for the recommendo, I may check that shizzle out, as I've been getting annoyed at the poor quality of my own phone piccys!


----------



## Overread

GIMP GIMP GIMP GIMP 

if you are after a photoediting program that is good, free and better than photobucket - they try GIMP! 
I have not used it myself, but I do know that it is well used in the photoforums - 

As for the photos = getting some good work in here - more creative photos are appearing - Hoopy really like that first shot on this page - very nice


----------



## Hilarious Joke

What did you call me?!


----------



## HoopyFrood

I think I'm more inclined to take random photos that look a bit different rather than incredible views (probably because there aren't all that many around here ) Like this one. It's the same plant as above, and it is really red, but I upped the saturation a lot to make it really bright:







Yup...I think I need to get me a proper camera!

And yes, I was rather shocked that OR was calling me such, HJ


----------



## Overread

hehe - its not my fault they called it that 

and yes yes yes Hoopy needs a camera 
*another chronner converted or rekindled into the fold!*


----------



## Highlander II

and Hoopy, don't fret about getting a big honkin' expensive-ish DSLR, just grab a mid-range point and shoot digital and you can get some great shots with that too! 


I'm thinking about looking into a DSLR, but it'll be a little while...


----------



## HoopyFrood

I am a student, I assure you that I will be looking for the cheapest thing I can get without _quite_ resorting to five-finger discount...


----------



## Overread

just don't eat for a term or two 
A good point and shoot or a bridge camera (single lens, but you can customise the settings like an SLR) can get some very good results for much less than an SLR


----------



## Highlander II

There's also ebay, though be careful to get as much info as possible before investing or you could end up spending more in repairs than what was paid for the camera.

Online shopping can yield some really good bargains too.


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy with a camera? 


YAY! Although... don't get it in time for the meet; we have enough people who's gonna be shooting us when we would rather stay _behind_ the camera.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Well, gee, I have been told. No taking photos to keep and frame and remind me of the happy event, then...........


I rarely take people photos, actually. Hell, I rarely take photos. Until recently.


----------



## Erin99

You can shoot who and what you like, really. I'm staying behind my camera and sitting in the corner, if I can. Or I'll be downstairs playing pool if anyone wants to show me up. 

But actually, after I've cropped and edited my photos from the day, I'm starting a thread of meet photos (if no one else has first), then _everyone_ can share the same pictures, even those who didn't attend. 

The only problem is people like Seph, who don't like their photo posted online...


----------



## Overread

that is what the blur tool is for!
and the copy/paste! we can have evil fun !


----------



## Erin99

I could burn out Seph. Might look a little homicidal, but...

Ooh... actually, I like the idea of using the blur tool on Seph and I...




a nice row of Hoopy and OR and Pyan and a blur and another blur...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Woot, Hoopy has a camera. I went into town this morning and Argos was having a sale, so I went in "to have a look". Of course, when I say that, I really mean "I'm going to buy something." And I did indeed. It's a digital camera, nothing particularly fancy, although it does have lots of different settings with which to play. I shall go into the garden shortly to experiment. I'm going to have to carry it everywhere because at the moment I have the habit of whipping out my phone camera whenever I see something picture-worthy.

Yay.


----------



## Tansy

Welcome to the digital age Hoopy


----------



## HoopyFrood

Well, the plants were subjected to my very first proper camera attempts. They were being surly. They should feel honoured that I'm crawling around in the rain trying to take photographs of them. But yay, I can have bigger pictures now.

Plants:






More plants:






And this, which was probably the best of the photos taken today:


----------



## Overread

That last is really good Hoopy! 
Sharp and wtih good bright colours - and the rain has helped with the raindrops - what I really like is that you have captured a sense of the texture of the petals


----------



## Tansy

Colours look vibrant and sharp 

Nice pics


----------



## Highlander II

Very nice, Hoopy! 

Yay for new toys!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yay, indeed. I look forward to going for a ramble to take pictures. Maybe even risk the bus (gasp) and go to the local town park which is grassy, full of flowers and also has a castle. Although methinks I need to get a memory card soon, as there's not much room on the camera.

Oh, and thanks for the comments, all.


----------



## Overread

yah its the biggest con out there in the photo world (just after MP) that you have to buy a memory card separatly from a camera!
Because of that hte markup on them is horrendus - go to amazon Hoopy!
Take jessopes - something like £75 there for a card which is £16 on amazon!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yup, was just browsing Amazon for cards that my camera will take, and they were pleasantly cheap (the post and packaging costs about the same as the freaking card  )


----------



## Overread

yah - same for books at times!
unless you go for free delivery - then you can get another book - or memory card


----------



## Ursa major

No wonder Jessop's share price is down another 25% today to 3.35 pence (so far).



(Okay, that's just over a penny.)


----------



## Overread

well they overcharge a lot on accessories - plus kit is expensive from them in general

only way round it is a larger order to a store and steal a 10% discount (brings their prices into sane areas)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Congrats on the new camera Hoopy!  Looks like it takes some nice pictures. I especially like the last photo you posted, great sharpness and good color. Plus I love those flowers, used them in my wedding.


----------



## Highlander II

Yeah - that memory card thing... pain in the tail, but it does save you needing to lug a laptop around when you're taking photos to download them all to.

I'm actually looking into getting a 2nd memory card for mine for my trip to Gatecon.  Gotta make sure that I don't run out of memory space.  You think 600+ photo slots will be enough?


----------



## Overread

hehe no - I can burn 1000 shots a day or more if needed!!

course I do abuse burst mode  and I don't pretend that half of those 1000 are worth anything!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's the beauty of digital!!  You can take thousands and thousands of shots, giving you a better chance at getting a great shot!


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy has a camera!!! YAY! Can't wait to see what you start posting. I love this image:







What make/model is it? What's its specs?












And I took some shots of a very moody, misty sky today while out at Preston. Unfortunately, I'm still at my sister's house, so I can't download the shots until tomorrow.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Thankee. As I say, it's only a digital camera; Hitachi, ten megapixels, 3x super zoom (as it so proudly bears on it) and...a few other things I'd have to look on the box to know. It's got quite a few things to play with, though; about half an hour ago I was playing with the tv setting, trying different shutter speeds, with a candle in the dark. And earlier I was trying to get another "blue" picture in the garden (which resulted in my accidentally setting a patch of the ground on fire. Whoops). I like crawling around in the garden trying to find interesting angles. 

Just ordered a memory card online, so I shall be taking it further afield to find another things to snap (and give the things in my garden a break).


----------



## Erin99

I have x2 2gb compact flash cards, a 1gb CF card, x3 16mb XD card, a 32mb XD card, and a 256 XD card. Different cameras use different cards, and my brand new DSLR takes both types (which means I didn't have to buy more, thankfully).

You might need to buy a spare battery, too. I used to find it would run out after an hour or so. And 10MP is great (same as my DSLR), and most people don't need a zoom bigger than what you've got.

I'd love to see your candle attempts, BTW. bear in mind your shots can look grainy in low light conditions. And your camera should have a setting that controls white balance, too, to correct the yellow colour casting you get when shooting under a bulb indoors (if you ever do), so there's always a way around a problem. 

Can I ask how you managed to burn your garden? My camera flash has never been that strong....


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, been playing with the white balance. And the aperture. And burst shots. And everything that I can, really. 

Apparently the camera can only take a 2gb card, which is what I've ordered. Yes, and batteries too, ones that will last longer. 

I was using something fiery in the picture and I dropped it and the ground beneath it kind of set on fire briefly...

Hmm...I'll post one of the candle pictures. This one is probably the better one from the lot. It was mostly playing with the shutter speeds with these:







All right, two then...rolleyes: )


----------



## Erin99

I like the first one. 

And my old Minolta camera said it took 4GB max - then I bought one and it refused to work. Anyway, sometimes your manufacturer produces a firmware upgrade which will enhance certain features of your camera, like add support for a bigger card, add more settings in the menus and the like. Might be worth looking into if you're interested. Although, you should take care when upgrading the firmware and make sure your battery is fully charged beforehand.

Does the camera support RAW? OR keeps telling everyone they shout use that mode.  Oh, and you could try taking a HDR shot sometime in the future (where you stack 3 or more images together to bring the whole picture out in an even colour and exposure). Loads of info online about how to do it and which software to use (some good free ones, too).


----------



## Overread

Great!
Really like those Hoopy!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Man now I'm starting to get a hankering to take some photos...

What have OR and Leisha started?!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Me, again. Sorry. But I has a new toy and I likes paying with it (I've been out into the garden everyday to get more pictures). I only really wanted to post this one, though, because of the beasty flower. Look at it! It's the first flower to appear on our climbing plant.


----------



## Overread

Its going to eat you!!!!!

Great flower there! and yes new toys need playing with!


now someone get rid of this rain we have at the moment in my area


----------



## HoopyFrood

It looks like an alien disguised as a plant.

That was the first moment of sun we had today, so I went out quickly while it was there. Although this morning when I heard the rain outside, I considered going out to see what kind of pictures I could get in the rain. But I was too comfy and warm in bed


----------



## Pyan

It's a Passion Flower, _Passiflora caerulea_ by the look of it, Hoops. You can eat the fruit, though it's a bit tasteless, and it's better mixed with blackberries in jam.

And if anyone's interested, it's called that for its Christian symbolism - the spiky bits around the edge represent the Crown of Thorns, the five anthers are the wounds of Christ on the cross, the three stigma are the nails, the ovary is the Holy Grail, and, rather fancifully, the petals are the Apostles, less Judas, and Peter (after denying Him). The leaves, when they're young, look like lance heads, and the tendrils like whips or scourges.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, I thought you would probably be able to identify it, Pyan. Thankee. They are certainly crazy looking flowers. I'm going to rename them Alien Flowers


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! That is one stranre plant!  And it has purple in it!

And here are my grab shots from the car window yesterday on the way to Preston (I love skies... can you tell?):


----------



## Erin99

(The mist over the Pennines)

And a cow, which I took a couple of weeks ago but forgot to upload:






And tonight's evening lighting as I went home:


----------



## Culhwch

pyan said:


> It's a Passion Flower, _Passiflora caerulea_ by the look of it, Hoops. You can eat the fruit, though it's a bit tasteless, and it's better mixed with blackberries in jam.
> 
> And if anyone's interested, it's called that for its Christian symbolism - the spiky bits around the edge represent the Crown of Thorns, the five anthers are the wounds of Christ on the cross, the three stigma are the nails, the ovary is the Holy Grail, and, rather fancifully, the petals are the Apostles, less Judas, and Peter (after denying Him). The leaves, when they're young, look like lance heads, and the tendrils like whips or scourges.


 
I was going to say that it looks remarkably like the flowers we get on our passionfruit vines. But tasteless, Py? I wonder whether we're talking about the same fruit, or merely cousins, because ours are quite flavoursome...


----------



## Overread

Misty - I like it! Mist always makes for interesting shots and plays really well with light!
And that bull - he has an evil look!

And now for OR spam - but not from the mega lens - this time from the other lens - the macro one!





shown with the 2*teleconverter attached as well (not used in the following shots)
All shot taken at 150mm - its a prime!


----------



## Overread

not (compositionally) my best work I feel - though I do like the play on the water at this angle - I am still very much in the "its new and shiny!" phase!


----------



## Erin99

Now if only you'd caught its tail in number 2 and removed the other bird! That shot is great. I love the duck's face, very cute.  And the lighting on him really stands out.

That end bird is cute as well!

So, are you ahppy with your new lenses?


----------



## Wybren

Wow, those shots are good, and it is a big lens. Good thing you have a good tripod.


----------



## Sephiroth

Great cloud shots there, Leish.  I'm glad someone else appreciates those wonderful, driech days.


----------



## Wybren

Leisha said:


> Whoa! That is one stranre plant!  And it has purple in it!
> 
> And here are my grab shots from the car window yesterday on the way to Preston (I love skies... can you tell?):



I love this one, Can I have a copy and can I use it in my images pretty please?

Oh and I think that plant is a passion flower


----------



## Erin99

Oops... I hadn't realised my shots had taken up two pages. 


I LOVE clouds, whether sunlit or brooding and dark. Nothing beats a blackened sky and a ray of light bursting through it.  On my old photography person I was known as the lady who loved skies. People said they coud tell which images were mine, even from the tiny thumnail preview, because of the dramatic skies in them. 


I'll send you a copy now, Wy.


----------



## Sephiroth

I was going to pick one out as a favourite (the second-top one on this page, with the black cloud man's head and left first coming in from the side, but then I looked at the ones on the previous page, and two of them as just as cool, so...I couldn't decide.  

Most people would see a grey, overcast sky and not give it another thought.


----------



## Wybren

Thank you


----------



## HoopyFrood

Sephiroth said:


> Most people would see a grey, overcast sky and not give it another thought.



I love moody skies. Before I got my new camera, I returned home with my mum one day, then just suddenly stopped in the middle of our front lawn and started taking pictures of the sky with my phone camera. Hopefully now I have a better camera, I can get better photos. I was taking pictures of the blue sky today, because the clouds were looking fluffy and interesting.


----------



## Pyan

Culhwch said:


> I was going to say that it looks remarkably like the flowers we get on our passionfruit vines. But tasteless, Py? I wonder whether we're talking about the same fruit, or merely cousins, because ours are quite flavoursome...



Ah, but you'll get the full sun, high temperature, converting starch to sugar thing, Cul. Over here, the fruit ripens, but not to the extent that it would in its native Brazil, and the fruit stays insipid.

Having said that, if the climate changes to the extent they say it will...
_
(Creeps quietly out of thread, having gone off-topic somewhat...)_


----------



## Overread

More loopy shots!
I agree with Wy - that is a great shot - best of the set I think!


----------



## Erin99

*is flattered*



Wow. I thought people might not like them because they were only grab shots out the car window...

Nice to see so many people appreciate skies. When I was on the bus going to Hull at 7am, I was the only one who would admire the sunrises. I always thought too many people are in too much of a hrry these days and don't stop to look at what's around them. And stormy/misty days are some of the best. 

I need to get out more with the camera. My family if off out to the lakes tomorrow, but I've been told to stay home and sleep in since I'm tired today.


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, apparently I'm in good company with my love of dreary skies, which is nice.  In fact, why do we even call them dreary?  Those pics you posted are anything but, Leish;  they're spectacular.


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> Nice to see so many people appreciate skies. When I was on the bus going to Hull at 7am, I was the only one who would admire the sunrises. I always thought too many people are in too much of a hrry these days and don't stop to look at what's around them. And stormy/misty days are some of the best.


 
Too true, Leish. 

On the bus coming home from work last week there was one of the most spectacular sunsets I've ever seen. Of course by the time I got home and to my camera, gone...


----------



## Overread

Dark moody skies are great - we had one this evening (just before a massive downpour!) but there was a great sky a few days ago - problem is home is rather boxed in with trees and tall hedges - so getting sky shot is rather triky - 

And now for the last few shots from me :




ahem = ignor the blowout - the new flash is rather more powerful than I thought!






welll I think I have to re-learn macro work with this new lens!


----------



## Erin99

Wow. You guys really are special. How can one forum have so many special people? 99% of the population don't care about skies and sunsets and sunrises. I love this place. Keeps surprising me.


----------



## Erin99

Overread said:


> Dark moody skies are great - we had one this evening (just before a massive downpour!) but there was a great sky a few days ago - problem is home is rather boxed in with trees and tall hedges - so getting sky shot is rather triky -





Oh, I love the top one! Great shot, and very sharp and colourful. I take it you'll be using more toilet roll on this new flash.


----------



## Sephiroth

That's a hoverfly, OR, yes?



Can you do me favour and try and get a wasp?  Or have you posted a wasp already, and I missed it?

I love wasps.


----------



## Wybren

Overread said:


> More loopy shots!
> I agree with Wy - that is a great shot - best of the set I think!



It is brilliant, It really stands out.


----------



## Erin99

Wasps?! Seph, you're brilliant!!! I used to let wasps and hoverflies land on my hand as a kid. I spent break times in the school forest, hand out, catching them. I'm lacking a wasp shot, although I have a bee one. Can't rcall about OR, though.


----------



## Overread

Not had a chance with a wasp yet - a few hoverflies but no wasp
no bees either!

And I am going for anything that comes my way - barring hornets!!!!! they are scary!


----------



## Erin99

How much was the macro lens, can I ask? I do like the quality of that shot...

Although... why am I asking? I don't know if I'd ever spend that much on one lens.


----------



## Sephiroth

You like wasps too?  Neato, I thought I was, like, the only one.  My dad positively castigates me for liking them.  He _hates _them.  

Most people do, in fact, but they're beautiful, and mean-looking, and tbh, I've never had a problem with them.  I've been stung twice in my life -- both when I was a kid and running through long grass, so that I startled them and they reacted to defend themselves.  And it's not even that sore, it's hardly the end of the world...........

When they fly around you, either stay still or very quickly extricate yourself from your current position: it's simple.  They're not the hyper-aggressive monsters that they're made out to be, in my experience.


----------



## Overread

Hornets - on the other hand - are a completly different monster - they really are out to get you!
As for the macro lens - its a more reasonable (sane) lens price - I don't know which olympus connection you are on, but here are the amazon lists
Amazon.co.uk: sigma 150mm olympus
note that £427 is the average online price of this lens - £550 is probably highstreet price


----------



## Erin99

Four-Thirds mount is me.  But *cough* that _si_ expensive...


I mean, that is more than my whole camera!!!



And I never run from wasps, although I wish I would. I've had wasps and bees on my head, on my arms, on my hair (and in it), on my face and crawling over my lips, and in my ear! I am a wasp magnet!!! But I've never been stung *touches wood* But wasps are beautiful, I love their warning colours, like, "don't come near me, I'm a vicious little thing and I'll have your arm!"


----------



## Wybren

I don't mind certain wasps, but some get nasty. I think I have a wasp photo some where too. 

We get heaps of different types here too.


----------



## Tansy

Looks like I had the same idea as Leisha yesterday, the sky was so blue and the clouds so fluffy that I took a load of pics on my phone from the car - not sure how they will turn out, shall post them if they are reasonable later


----------



## Tansy

I must have took about 70 pics 

Here's a few


----------



## Tansy

I think my car windscreen needs cleaning but considering we were doing about 70mph I think they came ou not too bad


----------



## Pyan

Tansy said:


> I think my car windscreen needs cleaning but considering we were doing about 70mph I think they came out not too bad



And you were _driving??_ Wow!


----------



## Tansy

Yep clever old me  Seem to have acquired a sore back and a lamppost shaped dent in car now though


----------



## Tansy




----------



## HoopyFrood

Some very nice pictures, Tansy. Clouds are great. I've been looking out of the window wistfully all day, wanting to take pictures but unable to because I've exhausted all of my batteries. But then I was just standing at the kitchen window and saw that the night sky was looking quite nice now that the sun had just gone down so I squeezed out the last bit of power to take a few pictures. They are a bit blurry because I was standing on a table that I thought would collapse at any moment:











Then I tried a different light balance. Whoa!:






And a picture that I took of the small hill next to my house. I was standing at the window and had to zoom in to miss the houses, which is why it's a little flat:


----------



## Tansy

Love the colour of the sky in the first ones Hoopy. I saw lods of hills like that and if I'd had the proper camera with us I'd have been stopping every 5 mins to take pics. The sky was much prettier than it looks in my pics, phone camera just aren't that great


----------



## Erin99

Wow, some good shots, Hoopy and Tansy. I like the different white balance in the sky pic, Hoopy. Worked very well.

And Tansy, some beautiful sky shots there. I love it when the sky's full of clouds. 




I've just come back from the Lakes and am busy editing some more sky/sunset shots.  I took over 200 pics tonight...


----------



## HoopyFrood

That's a phone camera?? They are really good if from a phone camera!


----------



## Tansy

Yeah it takes up to 5mps but it's only any good in decent light - the flash is naff

I ran out of memory quickly though and it downsized to a smaller res


----------



## Erin99

I've edited the firstbunch of shots! I probably won't upload the rest today, since otherwise I'll spam this thread with LOADS. I found out I took over 300 shots this evening, not 200! Oops... But the scenery was so lovely!


----------



## Erin99

And some more...


----------



## Erin99

And that's all for today! I have tons of pics to get through. I haven't even seen them all, let alone cropped and resized them to post here!


----------



## HardScienceFan

oooow,Leish

the last four are fantastic
the sense of space

and the light
and the ever comtemplative sheep
or are they mutated cats?

edit: every one of them is excellent
i revise my opinion


----------



## Wybren

OH my gods they are amazing Leish, I am gobsmacked.


----------



## mirinda

Leisha they're beautiful!!!


----------



## Erin99

Thanks for the comments, all! 

Sense of space.... hmmm... Here's a couple of others I took tonight. Just resized them now:


----------



## Erin99

And...


----------



## HardScienceFan

*drawn-out dreamy sigh*

yikes

that's

awesome

so no underground parking garages there?
but seriously,Leish those are breathtaking

to wander there,speak with the indigenous peoples,taste the crude but hearty food

arrgh Ben stay serious for a minute,please

ok ok

and this year's award for best landscape pictures goes to


----------



## Erin99

Okay, I can't be bothered to edit the pics any more, so here they are straight from the camera. Only a crop and resize done (and I LOVE my new Olympus E-510!):


----------



## Erin99

And...


----------



## Erin99

And the last bunch for today. Sorry, I think I've taken up over three pages! Oops...


----------



## Culhwch

As always, gorgeous pics, Leish.


----------



## Pyan

_"Caldbeck Fells are worth all England else"_....


----------



## Sephiroth

Absolutely stunning, Leish.  Some of the best landscape photographs I have ever seen, and I really mean that.


----------



## Erin99

Oh, wow! Wowowowowow! And I really hoped you'd see the shots, Py, since you grew up here. 


Thanks, all! And Seph, you don't know what that means to me... honestly. Just... WOOT!

LEISH IS HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


H
A
P
P
Y
!
!
!
!




Can you tell?


I LOVE this DSLR so much!


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah, and I _promise _I'm not just being nice, too.  I was actually staring at them with eyes wide, like, "Whoa!"

This is a new camera you're using?  Because the colours, and the sharpness, are unlike anything I've seen from you before in similar pics.


----------



## Erin99

Yup indeedy! This is my new DSLR (means I have to swap lenses on the front to get different zooms). I've almost finished paying off the loan for it, too!

And I must admit I've noticed a difference in quality. When I first got the camera I felt a little overwhelmed and my shots came out iffy. But then I read the manual and it all makes sense (hurray for manuals!). Now I know which settings to change, which lens is best, what exposure would look good, etc.


*bounces*


I LOVE it! LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## Erin99

Aha! Here it is:


Olympus EVOLT E-510 full review Cameralabs introduction


That's my camera. And I have two lenses with it.


----------



## Pyan

I agree with Seph, Leish - I've seen much worse photos in official guidebooks. Perhaps we have the new Derry Brabbs right here....


----------



## Sephiroth

_Totally_.  



And thanks for explaining 'DSLR' to me.  I looked at the link, and it looked like.....a camera.  

Technical wizard I may not be, but I know what I like, and I like what I see.


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> And I must admit I've noticed a difference in quality. When I first got the camera I felt a little overwhelmed and my shots came out iffy. But then I read the manual and it all makes sense (hurray for manuals!). Now I know which settings to change, which lens is best, what exposure would look good, etc.


 
That's the stage I'm still at - though I don't know that I have the patience to sit down and read the manual...


----------



## Erin99

> I agree with Seph, Leish - I've seen much worse photos in official guidebooks. Perhaps we have the new Derry Brabbs right here....



*MASSIVE HUG!*


Oh, I really have to stop smiling! 


Cul, you'll pick it up in no time. But do read the manual. Yes, there _are_ simple parts that you can skip - but there are some great, useful features explained too. After only reading the first half a manual (took me an hour) I suddenly could understand where I was going wrong. now when I'm out I can flick between settings simply, as long as I remember to check my ISO, IS, and shutter speed first. Sometimes I forget to do so and the shots look terrible. But that's down to my dodgy memory.


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> Cul, you'll pick it up in no time. But do read the manual. Yes, there _are_ simple parts that you can skip - but there are some great, useful features explained too. After only reading the first half a manual (took me an hour) I suddenly could understand where I was going wrong. now when I'm out I can flick between settings simply, as long as I remember to check my ISO, IS, and shutter speed first. Sometimes I forget to do so and the shots look terrible. But that's down to my dodgy memory.


 
I know. I did get a third of the way into the manual. I must revisit it...


----------



## Harpo

Leisha, once again you have an incredibly good looking set of photos.  I can easily imagine those being in a coffee table book.  
My favourite detail is that one of the sheep appears to be on stilts or is part of a team of acrobatic sheep!


----------



## Tansy

Stunning Pictures Leisha, they do look professional

I want your camera 





..and skills


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was about to make a cup of tea earlier and saw that the sky outside the kitchen window was beautiful. So gathered all batteries I could find, grabbed camera, leaned out of my bedroom window and took some pictures until all the batteries died (which was after about one picture each). Be glad when better batteries arrive.

Sky:








Sky again:







Different angle of sky:






And a different white balance:


----------



## Tillane

What Tansy said!  Those are _astonishing_, Leish.  Particularly love the first on on 347 - what a view!


Edit: ooh, nice skies, Hoopy.  Liking those.


----------



## Tansy

Wow Hoopy - that is a sky and a half, gorgeous


----------



## ktabic

That sky looks good, Hoopy


----------



## BookStop

Hmmm - I'm not sure which photo to enter in the blue challange. The building is edited to showcase the blue, and altough it's pretty, it seems like cheating, although to be realistic, given the other photos entered, I'm not sure if cheating on my part would matter at this point  

But here are a couple I'm considering.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I love the building one Bookstop.


----------



## Tansy

The building one is gorgeous 

Pretty kids too


----------



## BookStop

Thanks, I'll probably enter the building. It's an Abby/Priory in.... Norfolk I think.

I'll embarass them just now by telling them you think so, Tansy.


----------



## HardScienceFan

is the cat watching a Whiskas commercial?
whose kids are they,Bookstop?


----------



## BookStop

I believe the dog was lurking just out of sight and Henry thought about going to play with her.

Caleb is the blond boy all wrapped up. He's a ham, obviously. Lou is the teenager. She's less likely to pose for pictures, but I manage to get plenty by sneaking up on her when she's not expecting it.

I have one more teenager, but she is really camera shy and in all her photos, she's scowling. Shame I couldn't find one of those in blue.


----------



## HardScienceFan

hey i am camerashy
say 'camera' to me,and i'm gone in less than 0,04 femtoseconds


----------



## BookStop

I'm camera shy too - In fact, I can count the number of times I've been in front of the camera this century on 1 hand. Those photos only exist because I feel guilty when the parents visit and want pics of the whole family. (so who's your avatar? I assumed it was you, after all, mine is most obviosuly me)


----------



## Tansy

I too hate getting my pic taking, I do however have a magic webcam that makes me look half decent so don't mind taking the odd pic on that when needed


----------



## HardScienceFan

hey,you sure sound a lot like me,Bookstop.

i always have the feeling i look like a 'before' person in an ad

you know

*'before using our product'*

and 'after'


----------



## BookStop

My mother and father begged for a picture of me in my new glasses, so I relented.(this is definitely an after pic - edited - although I'm kind of wishing I had on of those magic cameras)


----------



## Tansy

I think they probably wanted to see a bit more of you than just the glasses and a nostril Bookstop


----------



## HardScienceFan

having said that,it IS a very good nostril


----------



## BookStop

Thanks - HSF, I try to keep it well groomed.

Tansy - they know what my face looks like.


----------



## Tansy

Maybe they need a pic of their creation to show off to neighbours and such when you aren't around


----------



## Tansy

Off to Kew Gardens on Sunday and will be taking a decent camera  hope to get some good shots weather permitting


----------



## HoopyFrood

My memory card came today. Yay.

I went to the village centre to post a letter and ended up taking almost seventy photos while out and about. 


















Was trying to get a picture of the beastie sitting on the branch.


----------



## HoopyFrood

And a couple more:
















And my favourite picture from today. He wouldn't keep still and kept waddling away, but I think it makes the picture look all right:


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Hoopy: Nice photo's but crickey what kind of a walk to the village do you have. 

First the forest of giant flowers then fallen tree woods followed quickly by the nettle swamp. 

Did you see OR skulking round waiting for Miss Hood. Was there a srange sweet smell in the air near old Tom B's gaff and did you make it back before dark.

Be careful to avoid the cottage with the candy stick walls, the old hag that lives there will have you firing up the oven if your not careful.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, I should have actually said I battled my way to the village centre. I have to traipse through woods, fend off evil beings, and hack through fallen branches. Makes the trip worthwhile, though.


----------



## Ursa major

And I've heard a rumour that occasionally there's a dragon in those woods. 











An orange one.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Shifty look* Say what now? An Orange Dragon? Now where did you hear such things. I live here and haven't heard such silly rumours...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Just looking back, it really does look like I live in the Shire.

Mind you, technically I do. The Warwick 'Shire, yo. Innit.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Hoopy, those are really nice pictures you took there. Too bad the photo challenge wasn't green huh?  Although I do like the blue ones you posted too.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I know, if it were green, I'd be spolit for choice...


----------



## Pyan

Oh, I don't know...there's only one real choice...

Photo competition? Is that what we're talking about?


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Now that we have a working computer I can post up some more photos. I went out a couple weekends ago to San Xavier del Bac, and when I got there, I found out that they were restoring part of it! So half the building was covered in plastic and scaffolding. So I did the best I could with what _wasn't_ covered up. There are also a couple flower pics from a hibiscus we have in our backyard.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

OR: shouldn't there be a guy in doublet and tight white trousers climbing up that tower to claim the fair hand of Juliet


----------



## Erin99

TEiN, I believe OR's on holiday for a week. Did you mean Lady? 

And I love some of the shots in here! Hoopy, that is most definitely the Shire. And I think Hoopy sounds like a Hobbit name. I could imagine Hoopy and Frodo playing together as little Hobbit children...


And, Lady, that tower is stunning. I love architecture, and I like that. As for your moody sky... 


And here are the images I tried for the "blue" challenge. I didn't like how they turned out, so I'll post them here instead. In this first one I tried darkening the skin to contrast against the eye. But the effect looked not at all how I plannned, and the eyelashes were too light since there's no makeup on:








And I didn't pick this next image because I realised it was too "me", and people would get bored of typical me scenes:


----------



## Tansy

that pupil looks amazing

you could write a sci fi novel based in there


----------



## Culhwch

Yeah, I like the pupil, too. But I do think the skin is a little too dark.

I love that second shot of yours, Lady. Very evocative. If it'd been in the challenge it would definitely have tempted me to vote...


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Lady: A thousand apologies for my mistake. Why I made it is beyond me But the photos and the comments are still valid. 

I must be loosing it.

Leisha thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Erin99

Hey, as Ursa can tell you, TEiN, it's easy for someone to mistake a member for OR. He's been called OR a couple of times. 



And Cul, I agree. I tried a lighter skin tone, but it didn't contrast well against the light eye colour, so I had to stay that dark. In the end I realised it was _too_ dark.

I'm glad people like the pupil, though. I wanted it to look like water in a tropical sea. I think it actually reminds me of a luminescent moon.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Yes but that's no excuse Leisha. 

Wait a minute though does she sometimes use a wolf like avatar. Which would explain my confusion.

Maybe I'm not going daft - well not because of that at least.

The EYE the EYE. 

If you concentrate on just the pupil you could get the impression of a supernova aftermath white dwarf in the centre. You could try again and get all the pupil this time then with a bit of cropping you'd have the big bang.


----------



## chrispenycate

Pedant coughs.

Iris - Pupil is the black bit in the middle with the reflection in it.
Not blue.


----------



## Tansy

I was tired  I stand corrected it is in fact the Iris

I should have been a better pupil in biology class


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Ooooh Chris, a little bit picky. I did say concentrate on the pupin white dwarf in the middle. 

However you are quite right I did make the mistake you suggest. Photo still looks good though


----------



## Erin99

Thank you, Chrispy! Yes, as I wrote "pupil" I knew it was the wrong word. However, since two people had written it I figured I'd got it wrong. 

Yay for pedants!


And, TEiN, Lady has had wolf avatars in the past, yes. 


And thanks for liking the eye, too. I prefer the one I used in the challenge, though.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Leish, your eye pics are outstanding, both in this thread and the Challenge thread. 



Culhwch said:


> I love that second shot of yours, Lady. Very evocative. If it'd been in the challenge it would definitely have tempted me to vote...


 
So what you're saying is the ones I posted in the Challenge aren't good enough to get your vote.  (and thanks for the compliment.)



TheEndIsNigh said:


> Lady: A thousand apologies for my mistake. Why I made it is beyond me But the photos and the comments are still valid.
> 
> I must be loosing it.
> 
> Leisha thanks for pointing it out.


 
No apology necessary TEIN.  I did have a wolf avatar when I posted that post, and yes I am usually a wolf. OR is not the only wolfie around!


----------



## Culhwch

Lady of Winterfell said:


> So what you're saying is the ones I posted in the Challenge aren't good enough to get your vote.  (and thanks for the compliment.)


 
Ah, I never said _that_, Lady. Those are also very good. But that particular pic really appeals to my aesthetic, I guess...


----------



## Culhwch

Right! No more attachments! Took me a week, but some of the photos from my jaunt in my lunch break last Sunday...







Very brave in snapping this one, hate lizards...











Pbviously some post-shooting work on this one - didn't really turn out as well as I'd hope though.






And finally a dismissed blue pic...


----------



## Wybren

They are great Cul, I really like the dragon and crow ones.


----------



## Culhwch

Thanks, Wy!


----------



## Overread

I agree with Wy - though I would also add the flowers, I really like the way that they appear to have an inner light to them!

The crow looks to have been a horrid shot to expose for - bright and harsh light on one hand and a very shadowed and black subject all in one! I would have considered underexposing the whole shot by around one stop and then also using flash to fill in the closer details - of course that would also spook your bird at the same time.
Try using the burn tool on this one as you can reduce some of that harsh glare with it (set it to 20% exposure or less for the burn brush - that way you can build up the burn effect in layers to get the amount you need*


----------



## Culhwch

Overread said:


> I agree with Wy - though I would also add the flowers, I really like the way that they appear to have an inner light to them!
> 
> The crow looks to have been a horrid shot to expose for - bright and harsh light on one hand and a very shadowed and black subject all in one! I would have considered underexposing the whole shot by around one stop and then also using flash to fill in the closer details - of course that would also spook your bird at the same time.
> Try using the burn tool on this one as you can reduce some of that harsh glare with it (set it to 20% exposure or less for the burn brush - that way you can build up the burn effect in layers to get the amount you need*


 
Yeah, I didn't want to get the flash out in this instance, for obvious reasons. The job I did on it in Paintshop was very rushed, so I might have to go back and try your tips. I really need to put in some practice there - I did do a module on Photoshop back at uni, but that's all left me now, sadly...


----------



## Erin99

Wow! Cul, I LOVE that lizard shot! I LOVE lizards, they're cool. Well done on these pics - the flower one is another good one (possibly just needs cropping a tiny bit). And that crow, he looks highly intelligent, like he's deciding whether or not to dive-bomb you.  I love crows, too.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Culhwch: Now that is one evil lookig bird.


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> the flower one is another good one (possibly just needs cropping a tiny bit)


 
You are very possibly right there, Leish. Also, on reflection, the flower just in behind is quite distracting and could have been moved. These are the things I always spot too late, though...


----------



## Culhwch

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Culhwch: Now that is one evil lookig bird.


 
Not evil, just misunderstood...


----------



## BookStop

Love the bird - misunderstood or not, it is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Allegra

Wow, that Raven. Yes I heard him: "Nevermore. Nevermore. Nevermore..." And what a great gorgeous alien-looking lizard. Superb shots!


----------



## Ursa major

On the dismissed pic - of a bridge, I assume, Cul - you've got me wondering what the blank plates on the concrete pillars are for.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Cul, those are some nice shots. I really like your lizard pic, as well as the flower shot. The color is really nice.


----------



## Overread

right here goes - round 1 of my holiday snaps (I have still not finished processing them all!)
First off - the cave shots! A tricky area to shoot as no tripod was allowed and whist they were lit, there was too little light for autofocus (and I had not worked out how to get my flash assist beam on at the time) so it was manual focusing in the dim light. Some came out sharp and others a little more blurry - definatly something I would like to do again though!


----------



## Overread

I think I messed up the colours in this one!


----------



## Overread




----------



## Overread

so far the shots have been (nearly all) from my canon 70-200mm - the next are from my macro - I got rather addicted to f2.8 in general (just because I could) but in the cave I wanted to keep shutter speed up - plus with family I did not have an endless amount of time - I could have spent all day down there!





















and so ends round 1


----------



## Wybren

OH WOW!!! *sound of wybs jaw hitting the ground*


----------



## Morpheus42

.....  wow indeed ......
*closes wybs mouth after some minutes*


----------



## Overread

Thanks both - here comes round 2 - this time its gemstone shots which I was inspired to try out after my day at the cave. All I did for these was to use the macro lens (at full 1:1) and set the stones on a white sheet on a window ledge so that the sun was behind and providing a good backlight. I then used my flash with a bit of toilet paper infront (cheap diffuser) to fill light into the front of the shots:


----------



## Overread

there was a gap in time for the latter shots where I waited for the sun to set inorder to get a contrasting dark background - shut off all the lights in the room as well and then used the flash only


----------



## Foxbat

Love Cul's Raven and the caveshots from overread which look kind of H R Geiger-esque


----------



## Tansy

cool and strangely weird pics there OR

These are going to look naff by comparison but some of Kew and the Science museum


----------



## Tansy




----------



## Tansy




----------



## Tansy




----------



## Wybren

Great crystal shots OR


----------



## The Ace

Err Tansy, top to bottom;

Me 163, 'Komet.' rocket fighter, Hawker Hurricane, Supermarine Spitfire, Supermarine S6 racer. R.J. Mitchell used experience from the 'S,' series to create the Spitfire, while Rolls-Royce, scaled down the racing engine to create the legendary Merlin.


----------



## Tansy

I'd have to trust you on that ACe


----------



## The Ace

Bet you're glad you can.  During the, 'Battle of Britain,' Hurricanes destroyed twice as many German aircraft as all other defences combined, but the Spitfire got the credit.


----------



## Rosemary

Lovely photographs everyone.

I've almost finished giving my Spitfire its final inspection, Ace....

Back to photos of the day though - did a silly thing the other day.  Bought a digital camera instead of urgently needed shoes. 

Well, I can turn the jolly thing on and off....


----------



## Erin99

Great shots, all! I love the gems and caves. Reminds me of the cave in Torquay I went in. 







And great stalactites. There are loads!





And good stalagmites!





I love caves. I could have spent hours in the one down south. 


And Tansy, I love this, it's almost dreamlike in quality:










Edit: OMG! My 2000th post! Whoa!


----------



## Ursa major

Congratulations on reaching 2000 posts.


You've been down the caves in Torquay? So have I (albeit 45 years ago)!


I wonder if they were the same ones.


----------



## HoopyFrood

The area in which I live can't particularly be called hilly, but does rise and fall. The village where I live is in a dip, but this weekend I got the chance to be on one of the rises, so was able to take some view pictures.

I took about 150 photos over the weekend, but obviously I'm not going to bore you with them all. I can't be bothered to edit them. Thus, straight from camera (apologies about the size). And I'm posting in spurts because it's taking ages to upload them to photobucket. Here's a first group:

Dramatic skies:






Corn field:







Cloudy skies:






And one more:






Now I have to wait for the rest to upload.


----------



## Erin99

> Congratulations on reaching 2000 posts.
> 
> 
> You've been down the caves in Torquay? So have I (albeit 45 years ago)!
> 
> 
> I wonder if they were the same ones.



Thanks.

I wish I could remember the cave's name. I went a couple of years ago with my sister. 

Aha! I found some pics. The one of the face on the rock hasn't come out well, but I still think it's cool.










(Shown that one before; the man with the scary hairy hand.)







Edit: Whoa! Hoopy, those are magnificent!  Stunning. Particularly love the first one and the second-to-last one.


----------



## Ursa major

I love that wheat, Hoopy.

Shame my breakfast is more than nine hours away.


(I can recall almost nothing about the Torquay caves, Loopy-Kit, except for the huge cockroach I saw in the drinking fountain when I wanted some water after we'd come back up.)


----------



## HardScienceFan

your village is in a dip,Hoops?
that can happen


----------



## Erin99

I hope you rescued it from drowning, if it wasn't already floating aimlessly. 

And my main memory, sadly, is that I was with a bunch of idiots in my tour. Somehow they managed to find their way from the caves, though. I was duly impressed.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Annnd...a few more:

Attempt at being arty:






Field again:







The view from the appropriately named "Hill Top":







Path through a field:







Flower:


----------



## Majimaune

This photo was taken of China or Tibet when my sister was there last year. I would have entered it into the Photo Challenge if I had taken it.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

WOW!

I really love the wheat one and the second from last one of yours Hoopy, and Maji that photo is incredible.


----------



## Erin99

Geoff, that photo is stunning! If I didn't like abbeys so much (thank my dad for that, heh), and you had entered it in the challenge, I would have had an extremely difficult time picking a winner.

And I've been trying to decide whether to post the photos I took last week. I may as well.






Was also a dull day in parts:














(I know, not much compositionally, but I always shoot skies.)


----------



## Erin99

(Those clouds look unreal!)



And in this one I can see a sea moster D):







See:




Heh.


Edit: Now I'm seeing a dragon...


----------



## Erin99

Got the exposure _waaaay_ out on this shot, since I forgot to turn it down:






But then I remembered!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

The 'Sea monster looks more like a Dodo  to me(OK so it does have four legs but...) did you see the punch and judy head in the clouds?


----------



## Overread

Liesha those are better small bird shots than I have ever managed to get!!!!!
Just how close did you managed to get to them??


----------



## Wybren

Brilliant Leish  Makes me even happier to think I may have the same camera by the end of today


----------



## Culhwch

Wow, Leish, I love that first shot in the post with all the birds. Great lines.

Well, was trying to post these yesterday but time got the best of me (bloody work, I tell you if they didn't pay me...). They're just a few pictures I took over the weekend and brushed up yesterday morning...

Firstly, my favourite (although generally unwilling) subject:













Some miscellaneous flower shots from my mum's house:


----------



## Culhwch

A rose:






Playing around with black and white:






And other colours:






More black and white:


----------



## Culhwch

And finally, these lorikeets absolutely swarm around my mum's house. Hard to snap, though, constantly moving, and I had the long lens on with no tripod...



















And that's it...


----------



## Wybren

Oh they are great Cul. 

We used to get a hoard of lorrikeets when we lived at chermside, they used to nest in the mango tree. They are noisy buggers. We can here them here at night, they roost somewhere near the train station and at about 5 it is just a mass of sqawking.


----------



## Culhwch

Actually these guys are only a few streets away from you, Wy! My mum lives up on Stanley Street...


----------



## Wybren

Oh geez that is not very far at all  Are you still up this way or closer to the city?


----------



## Culhwch

Closer in now at Kedron (though you wouldn't think it's much closer, still takes me an hour to get to work), but I grew up in Strathpine, so it's my old stomping ground...


----------



## Foxbat

Culhwch said:


> And finally, these lorikeets absolutely swarm around my mum's house. Hard to snap, though, constantly moving, and I had the long lens on with no tripod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it...


 
Jeez! You have a steady hand indeed. 

My shots without a tripod on my zoom lens looks like modern art in comparison - all colour and no substance or definition


----------



## HoopyFrood

I love those birds, Cul, the colours are wonderful. Your camera really picks up the detail. I love the texture in the sepia rose picture. 

I keep trying to get pictures of the birds in my garden but they always notice me sneaking around and fly away.


----------



## Overread

Its no secret - birds have built in camera detection!

And that is a great series of shots Cul! I really like those cat shots - looks like I am going to have to pull my socks up


least I would if wolves wore socks!


----------



## Wybren

Culhwch said:


> Closer in now at Kedron (though you wouldn't think it's much closer, still takes me an hour to get to work), but I grew up in Strathpine, so it's my old stomping ground...



An hour?!! Well I suppose you still have to go through the city. I'm glad I work on this side of the city, Toombul is only 20 mins on the train.


----------



## Erin99

Overread said:


> Liesha those are better small bird shots than I have ever managed to get!!!!!
> Just how close did you managed to get to them??



Thanks. 

Like Cul, I used my longest lens and no tripod. However, I could get just over a meter away to the birds, on occasion. Very tame. If I'd have had food I'd have got better shots, too.



Cul, some fabulous shots there. I'm a sucker for cat photos, and I love the flower ones you've done too.





Wy, did you get it? Are you now the proud owner of an E-510?


----------



## Overread

only a meter - very lucky! 

and now to defend myself a little - watershots:
















2008 July 26 « Overread’s Weblog


----------



## Tansy

love the water effect in those - just oozes flowing movement


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ooh, envious about those. I've been trying to get the same effect with water on my own camera, but I'm still trying to get used to what the different shutter speeds produce.


----------



## Erin99

Great shots, OR. I'm always envious of anyone who gets to shoot these slow-speed shots.

One day I'll get to Aira Force or High Force and shoot the waterfalls.


----------



## Overread

follow my blog link Hoopy - some maual settings in there that I used for shutter speeds
best to follow the ones shown here - they were taken in daylight - the others in the dark


----------



## Wybren

Leisha said:


> Wy, did you get it? Are you now the proud owner of an E-510?



*SOBS*
No I didn't get it cause the seagull's manager had to go through sydney to get the prices changed and then wouldn't come down in price. So the seagull said why pay that for the 510 when he could spend the little bit extra and get the 520 which comes with a 4gb card. Anyway there is this whole male ego thing going on and I am left without a camera
*SOBS MORE*


----------



## Overread

Poor Wy!
refuse to cook for a week!


----------



## Highlander II

HoopyFrood said:


> Ooh, envious about those. I've been trying to get the same effect with water on my own camera, but I'm still trying to get used to what the different shutter speeds produce.



slow shutter gets the 'cotton' water look; fast shutter gets the 'droplet' water look:

fast shutter:







slow shutter:






The way I remember is that 'fast' does 'point in time' and 'slow' does 'captured movement over time' - sort of.

Those photos I've put up are from the Dallas World Aquarium in Texas.  Those are from Nov 2000 -


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, I've been experimenting with both, but as my camera has so many different shutter speeds, I haven't had chance to test them all properly. Plus I need to find a nice bit of water like above to really try them out


----------



## Highlander II

Yeah - finding the right 'moving water' is tough.  But water is REALLY cool to play with.

btw - those shots above are from my standard film-based SLR... no digi-cam on that trip. =)

The rest are here: Dallas and Skate With the Stars 2000  (though, for some reason the first photo doesn't work - skip it and start w/ #2 - I'll have to fix that - BAD internets!)

Not all are the Aquarium.  Some are the Dallas Stars and some are just downtown Dallas. *g*


----------



## Overread

Great shooting Highlander!
I must admit myself at the moment a lot of me shooting is experimental - just get a good sized memory card and shoot like a nutter at different settings to see what you get - after a while you will start to remember and work out what settings work best for given situations - that is the power of digital


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, yes, certainly do that a lot! Since getting my memory card and better batteries, I've been taking pictures of everything. I like strange angles, so it's not unusual to see me traipsing through the local park, holding my camera against a tree and randomly photographing to see what pictures I get


----------



## Overread

strange angles often make for the most interesting photos - don't forget to get your knees muddy - low down shots work very well 

infact I have been thinking of kneepads (to save me trousers from too many stains) and for those times that the ground is less than soft (concrete!)

infact the latter substance half tempts me to wear a set of pads in a zoo --- I think I need tobe taken away now by the men in white coats


----------



## Highlander II

Thanx! 

I'll certainly have my little digital camera w/ me when I go to Gatecon this year b/c I'll be working as a volunteer and I'll be running around lots.  I'm also taking a 'friend' with me.  He's only 12" tall, so he won't take up much room, but he's going to get his photo taken with everyone I can find!

He's already met Jim Butcher *g* :


----------



## BookStop

Some nightime pictures. I need to figure out how to get clearer shots as it get darker. My flash makes a pretty spooky effect on foliage, but doesn't really reach far enough to get pictures with scope.


----------



## Overread

I really like that second shot - works really well!
For wildlife at night I think you need a stronger flash or to be closer to the subject - its a very tricky area and most of the pro night shots are with infra red cameras if they can't flash their target.

I think the key is a longer exposure on a tripod


----------



## BookStop

I think I need to learn how to use my camera. I still just point and click, not sure what to do if the dial isn't on the auto function, but this is a good excuse to learn.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I went out last night to have an experiment with night shots; got to play with different exposures and different flashes. Blimey, the flash on my camera is powerful! It feels like it's exploding everytime I use it! 

I don't know what I'll post, but seeing as I rarely take pictures at night, it'll be an interesting challenge.


----------



## Overread

hoopy - stick some toilet paper infront of the flash - it diffuses the light and makes it softer rather than harsher


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh! I think you should add that to the new Tips thread!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Woot. An hour or so ago I got to experiment with shutter speeds and water. There aren't any great bits of moving water around here, but I managed to get a few photos and, more importantly, was able to play around with new settings.


----------



## Highlander II

Hoopy - are those both with slow shutter speeds?  Or is the top one a fast shutter?  

Both are very nice! =)

In my photo classes they always said to keep a log of what you did - f-stops, shutter speeds, etc etc... i almost NEVER remember to write that stuff down - I just 'play by ear', so to speak, when I shoot.


----------



## HoopyFrood

The top photo is something like 1/6s and the bottom was probably 1/2s.

I tried it at 1s, but my grip wasn't steady enough and the grass looking rather blurred.

My camera has so many different shutter speeds, going from 1s to 1/1000s with about twenty-six different speeds in between. So understandably I haven't had chance to try them all out yet


----------



## Lenny

Methinks I need to get me a decent camera. Anyone know much about the Samsung i8? It's just that I need new toners for my printer, and Samsung have a deal on - buy any six toners and get a free i8.

Oh, and all these water shots are fantastic, folks. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ooh, another photographer entering the fold??


----------



## Lenny

Could be. I need a new camera, regardless - up until today, my camera was the best in the house (a 3.2megapixel Sony Ericsson camera phone)... but my sister broke her Samsung phone, and they've sent her a new one, with a 5.0mp camera. I can't be having with that. The tech-geek, beaten by his sister? Nevah!!


----------



## Culhwch

Lenny said:


> Methinks I need to get me a decent camera. Anyone know much about the Samsung i8? It's just that I need new toners for my printer, and Samsung have a deal on - buy any six toners and get a free i8.


 
Looks like a fairly good beginner's point-and-shoot. And you can't beat the price...


----------



## Overread

another converts to the legion 
sorry I don't know anything about the i8 lenny.

Hoopy you need a tripod I think (£10 or less from Tescos will do you fine for a light camera - just don't leave it standing in the wind or on a slope!). And the joy of digital is that it does store camera settings in the file - go to properies on the file and see details and scroll down 
However one of the reason I write my blog *and upload on photo forums* is that it forces me to look at my settings and write them down - helps reinforce what I am doing


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, I was looking at tripods earlier (just general browsing). Crouching and trying to steady the camera on my knee just doesn't quite work 

I love my digital camera more and more each day, but would like a proper camera eventually. But I have to remind myself that I have a university degree and general living to do first


----------



## Highlander II

OR - the original reason I asked a friend for an LJ-invite code (back when that was still the way to get an LJ) was to use it as a photoblog... only I *never* posted that way, b/c I could never remember to write down the photo details (and lord knows, there was no way I'd remember!).

So, I just do whatever works, bracket shots and go from there. =)


----------



## tangaloomababe

Ok lets bring Photo of the Day forward into October, all those lovely pictures from September lost (sigh).
I posted this one just before I went away, so I thought I would put it back up again. Its a beautiful sunset when I lived at my old house, taken just over a year ago.


----------



## Overread

I like those clouds and the colour - seems you have a similar problem to me though - never a hillside to stand on whne you need one - 

and I too will help bring this back to life with some more shots from the British Wildlife Centre - these were taken this weekend to - so totally new!


----------



## Overread




----------



## HoopyFrood

May as well join in with the updating the thread. Here's a few from my playing around with my new camera (with which I'm still deeply and fervently in love).





















Loving macro at the moment, clearly.


----------



## Overread

nice lowkey shot (the last one) Hoopy!
a few areas could do with some selective editing to hide the details (small green patch lower half just right of the middle in the black) and maybe brighten up the edges of the flower a little


----------



## HoopyFrood

I don't edit much at the moment; it's mostly just the taking of photos and learning what does what. Once I actually get my head around that and start actually taking _photographs_ (well, if I do do that) then I'll probably actually edit things.

The last one was odd; I took it on a very sunny day and my camera ended up with that effect: very dark background but bright, lit flower.


----------



## Overread

pep - its a good technique to master, though I admit myself that I hardly have much of an idea as to how its formed - the few times I have had it work its been
Generally a bright day, but not overly bright
using flash - ergo adding light to the main body of the subject
a fast shutter speed

distances also play a part, but I am more hazy as to how and what relative distances aid the process


----------



## Erin99

OMG, OR, you seriously need to think about becoming a pro photographer!

Some of those shots....! Absolutely stunning work! I've heard so many things about the BWC, but it's too far to get to from here.

And Hoopy, lovely spider!  The sun's lit it up just right. How close did you get with the lens? I usually manage about 1-2 inches, then the macro complains.

And I love the end flower. I think the contrast works well. Plus, the background is nicely blurred because the DOF is so shallow.


----------



## Sephiroth

Gah...  I've just remembered why I stopped looking in here... 

*runs out screaming*


----------



## HoopyFrood

My camera has a super macro function, so I can get about a centimetre (and I do, the insects and spiders get angry because I shove the lens right in their face) away. A little harder with bees -- they keep moving and might eventually decide to sting.

And yes, I had a wide aperture with the last one. I think that added to the effect; if I remember correctly the background was in shadow and the flower in the sunlight.

I have _many_ spider pictures. The three or four spiders in my garden have been subjected to much photographing.


----------



## Overread

poor spiders  
but working at such close distances is good practice - its tricky with many insects as they really don't like you getting close


----------



## Sephiroth

They're trying to tell you something.  

Anyway, it's my own stupid problem, but I just can't bear looking at them.  And they seem to have become _the _de rigeur subject around here, which is just bad luck for me.  


From what I saw before I screamed (yes, I really did, out loud) and overreacted, it _did_ look like a great pic, Hoopy.  But I'm a big girl's blouse where they are concerned.  Really.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## Overread

thing is webbuilding spiders sit really really still most of the time - a lack of wings means they don't fly off midshot
not like one chap I know (who as a maco lens that goes to 5 times life size - that is 5 times as close as a normal macro) who was shooting a jumping spider which was able to jump from where it was to the lens! made for tricky shooting as it was determined to get that lens!
And leisha you are too kind - though I still feel that I have a way to go yet before I am pro good (like knowing just what the heck I am doing half the time )


----------



## Erin99

I shot a jumping spider! I was worried he'd leap on my lens, too, although he never did. I'd hate to have to shoot things with a big spider blur on my lens. 

And lol, of course you have to learn, OR, everyone does before they get truly talented. But you have what it takes. 

And the right lenses, which helps. 

You've come a long way in a year!


And Seph, one day you shall conquer your spiddy fear! I shall see to it! They're cute really, and harmless, and they eat Annoying Things.


And wow, I wish I could get 1cm away from things! My old camera allowed me to get 2-3cm away, but my DSLR has a poor macro dstance.


----------



## Overread

macro distance with a DSLR is determined by lense used 
and closness is not nessessarily desired - infact many people with DSLRs go for lenses that allow for a longer distance between subject and lens - so as to not spook the insect - but of course the lenses are stronger and can get the same magnification as the 1cm with a bridge camera


----------



## Erin99

Yeah, but I can't afford a new lens! I am making do with my two kit lenses, and they're great for landscapes. But I DO wish I had a better macro on the smaller lens, since I love getting up close with creatures and shooting their faces....


But since photography is just a hobby, I can't afford to spend too much on it.


----------



## Sephiroth

I _seriously _doubt you can make me get over my phobia, Leish.  ;p  

They are _not _cute, they're foul, horrid, unnatural-looking things, with movement even creepier than their looks.  And they are more annoying than the Annoying Things they eat!

*shivers*


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm sure they'd say the same about you.

Two legs? And only two eyes? What's all _that_ about...


----------



## Sephiroth

_Touché_, Hoops.


----------



## Erin99

My contribution to the lost posts:

The castle I posted a week ago:






And here's some others taken a couple of years ago. I'm sure most of you have seen them, although not in this thread:


----------



## Erin99

And one I've never posted, of Black Rock Cottage, the most famous cottage in Scotland:


----------



## steve bolger

Wow,brilliant photos


----------



## Sephiroth

Beautiful, Leish!  And that's the Buachaille, isn't it?  Great skies, too.  And I love the castle.


----------



## Wybren

OHHH Beautiful Leish, absotively posilutely stunning!!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Great photos! Excuse my ignorance, but why is that cottage famous?


----------



## Wybren

I think cause it is pretty and probably photographed alot, unless someone famous was born there...


----------



## Sephiroth

It's the most photographed cottage in Scotland, because it's in Glencoe, one of our most beautiful and spectacular glacial valleys, and stands near the foot of Buachaille Etive Mòr, the most photogenic mountain on the Island (don't think many would disagree with that): a near-perfect pyramidal peak.


----------



## Wybren

Some Aussie photos


----------



## Erin99

Indeed! The cottage is one of the most photographed places around Glencoe. And in the sunlight (which is rare there) it looks spectacular. It's the scene you'll see in most photography magazines.


And YES! Buachaille! And the castle is Eilean Donan, from the movie Highlander.


Edit: Oh, whoa! I didn't see this next page. 


Yeah, ditto what Seph said.


And I LOVE those misty hues, Wy! I always liked that picture.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That last one's Byron Bay right Wyb? I love that middle one.


----------



## Wybren

Would you believe those last two were taken from the same spot? The last one is Byron and the middle one is from the about face. On the Highway there is a look out spot and you are quite high up, anyway it was about 4:30 pm. I think they call it the scenic rim or something, and it is part of the caldera from the volcano that Mt Warning is left over from

Here is another one taken of a different veiw from the same spot


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, the infamous bloody caldera that I couldn't spot on Google Earth.    ^_^





Glad you posted those again, Wy, they're great.


----------



## Wybren

No not that one. Mt Warning is further south from that.

This is Mt Warning


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, right.  And immediately more obvious than that other one.  




I remember your pics of Mt Warning, from our marathon posting pics of Scottish and Aussie highlands.  

Those pics are gone from the Sal now.


----------



## Wybren

Yes they are, But I still have them, and if you be wanting them I am more than happy to send you them.

Have you held your pretty blues up to the sun yet?


----------



## Sephiroth

Have I held them up to the _what? _ 

No, I have to make do with artificial light, which doesn't have _quite _the same effect, but yes, they are lovely. 



Oh, before I forget, I hope you post your other entry in Cul's challenge thread again, I thought it was awesome.  

And well, you should post 'em here or in the Sal or something so everyone can see.


----------



## Wybren

The Bird?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yes, the bird.  It's a _great _photo!


----------



## Wybren

I shall be guided by you on this then


----------



## Wybren

Here are some more lost ones


----------



## Sephiroth

Leish liked it too, IIRC.  




I love that bottom one.


----------



## Wybren

That is Tingha, where the quartz came from.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Great pics wy.
Thought I should add my Australia pics.

What used to be the twelve apostles but I think we are down to five or so.
That big pile of rubble in the front of the pic used to be one, but it fell down a few years ago, very sad, it was massive, I think I have a pic somewhere of it, shall hunt it down and post.


----------



## tangaloomababe

This is a picture from the Otways, its so beautiful and lush there.


----------



## Wybren

Oh lovely Tanga, My sisters got proposed to at the twelve apostles.

I like the Otways ones very much.


----------



## Culhwch

Wybren said:


> Oh lovely Tanga, My sisters got proposed to at the twelve apostles.


 
Seperately, or together? And if the latter, by the same guy? The first one said no and he moved along the line?


----------



## Wybren

Oh whoops I ment sister  only one sister is old enough to be married


----------



## BookStop

Gorgeous pics, tanga.

I can't upload any of my pictures, they are under the 100 kb limit, but upload fails. Anybody have a clue as to why? I even tried upload pics I've already posted but to no avail. I've also gone back and checked old photos and they are gone - see where they should be attached, yet they are not there. Not just my photos either, lots of photos are missing. For instance, in the first challenge of 'blue' about half of the pics are missing.


----------



## Foxbat

BookStop said:


> Gorgeous pics, tanga.
> 
> I can't upload any of my pictures, they are under the 100 kb limit, but upload fails. Anybody have a clue as to why? I even tried upload pics I've already posted but to no avail. I've also gone back and checked old photos and they are gone - see where they should be attached, yet they are not there. Not just my photos either, lots of photos are missing. For instance, in the first challenge of 'blue' about half of the pics are missing.


 
Not sure about the upload problems but lost pictures are probably due to the recent bugs over the weekend.


----------



## BookStop

Brian did something that seems to have fixed the problem(thank you again Brian) - so here goes what i wanted to post this morn. I have so many gorgeous autumnal pictures to post, but I will try to keep it down to a minimum  

These are out the back garden, except for the house, which is the side of my house. The leaves just stared to fall off yesterday, making a terrible mess. I'm glad I snapped this shot before they fell.


----------



## Foxbat

Very nice photos folks. Nice to see this place getting back to normal


----------



## Pyan

Topiary knight at Nottingham Castle....


----------



## Highlander II

The castles are gone from this thread now, aren't they?  'Tis sad.  I like castles.  We don't really have castles here.


----------



## Pyan

By the time you got there, H2, they _were _kind of obsolete. 

Don't you have forts from the opening up of the west preserved, though?


----------



## Highlander II

There are still several forts around the country - dating back to, at least, the Civil War.  Not that I've been to many of them.  Heck, there's even one in my town that used to house the pulic library.  I've driven/ridden past it a million times, but never gone there.  It's not really an exciting thing to photograph though, not for me.

There may be other forts farther to the west, haven't been there either.


----------



## Pyan

Just for you, then - here's Brougham (pronounced _Broom_) Castle, about two miles from my home town...


----------



## Pyan

And Penrith Castle. I was brought up about half a mile from here...


----------



## Ursa major

And here's a castle near where I live (it's not my picture, it comes from Wiki):

.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Is that Corfe castle?

So beautiful around there. Had a cream tea right next to the castle. Was lovely.


----------



## Ursa major

That is indeed Corfe Castle.


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking about with black & white HDR. Here's an example.


----------



## Rosemary

Ursa major said:


> That is indeed Corfe Castle.


I remember sketching Corfe Castle when I lived in the UK.  A lovely castle indeed.  

My photo is of the new spring foliage on a Banksia tree.  I love the pink colour and the shape of the leaves.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Great photo! Not that I like pink or anything. *coughs*


----------



## Rosemary

Hilarious Joke said:


> Great photo! Not that I like pink or anything. *coughs*


Thank you HJ!  

It's alright, pink is one of those colours I don't like either. 

I love that black and white photograph Foxbat.


----------



## ktabic

Here's the castle near me. Erm, we could have taken better care of it, I guess.




(Courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## Hilarious Joke

LOL! Good one Ktabic.


----------



## BookStop

I love castles too! Burg Lichtenberg has a youth hostel, a honeymoon suite, and conference rooms so you can rent the castle out for a party. Burg Nanstien(was built right into natural rock), Neuschwanstein is the fairytale castle built by mad King Ludwig II (Wagner's opera inspired - filled with swans). Schloss Linderhoff was a smaller residence of Ludwig, it's small but grgeous, and finally this last castle I have no idea, but I like the picture.


----------



## sloweye

The Saxon church and Roman Light house in the grounds of Dover castle.
I love this castle, its only 7 miles from my house, im an English heritige member and get in free so i go often.


----------



## Highlander II

Castles look so funny w/ paved roads... there's supposed to be moats and drawbridges. =)


----------



## Hilarious Joke

All these castles are brilliant, keep em coming.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Sloweye. 

That's great. It's amazing what you can do with image maker programs nowadays


----------



## BookStop

Castle Rising Castle in Suffolk I think. A youth hostel I spotted along the side of the road. Hohenschwangau, childhood home of Ludwig II.


----------



## sloweye

I have These shots from Battle abby near hastings (the site of the Battle in 1066)
the Disigns are quite similer Bookstop.


And this part is a Private school now.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went to the local beach with the Photo Society today:


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I like the first two especially, Hoops. And photo society?! You've really dived in to this photographing caper haven't you!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, I have rather. It's nice to have finally found something that seems to be sticking -- I'm pretty fickle with hobbies sometimes.

I even found myself flicking through a recipe book last night and not taking any notice of the actual recipes but the photos and working out which settings were used...


----------



## Overread

nice series of castles slow and bookstop!

and Hoopy - it seems as if the bug has bitten you hard - -really really hard!
you might as well give up dreams of saving money now - soon all will be consumed by camera  
Really like those first 2 shots - you have a creative eye!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, I think the more I use my camera, the more I start getting into a certain area. I like macro, particularly with different angles and light.


----------



## Overread

*makes mental note to keep an eye on this dragon - don't want get getting ahead now *

don't forget to torment other members of the photo club for any and all info you can!  looking at photos after is one thing, but getting in the field comments really helps!


----------



## sloweye

Wow Hoopy, i realy like the top one and the third one is great.
(OR is correct, kiss goodby to your cash,, i started with one cam now i  have four, and the tripod collection,and flash collection and........)


----------



## BookStop

sloweye, neat. A school, huh? That would be awesome to get to spend real time in such an interesting old building.

Hoopy - I love your recent shots, especially the last one. Poor Thelma.


----------



## Rosemary

Really enjoyed all those pics of the castles, thank you.   Will the Chronicles get a look in now that Hoopy has joined the Photographic Club?  Great pictures Hoopy. 

This is a photograph of a Banksia tree seed cone.  The ground beneath each tree is littered with them and I rather like the shape of them.


----------



## BookStop

It looks rather alien, Rosemary.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Beautiful evening, what what.


----------



## sloweye

Some great skys there hoopy. love sunsets.

Combineing theams : Buildings + Boats.


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy, your shots are AMAZING! I LOVE the first boat picture, the seashell, and the second and end sky photos.

Beautiful! Gah, I've wanted your camera for aaaaages! Looks like the colour balance and quality is everything it's said to be.

Great work! And, of course, you have "the photographer's eye". 

You say you don't mind advice, so I hope you don't mind this. In this picture:






...you've only _just_ caught the boat in the shot, and have cut off its reflection, if there _was_ a full reflection. If possible, before you take the pic, check you have a nice space around objects and subjects; don't have them falling off the page. And remember the thirds rule when composing a shot, if you want to. So you could have moved the boat further in the shot and had a little more scenery to the right, so the boat takes up one third (I wrote "turd!!!" ) of the scene.  And always watch your horizons are straight when composing your picture.

But that's just the guidelines that pros use. You can break the rules anytime you want. 

Good work, though. I am impressed! And well done on capturing such a great reflection!



Sloweye, that boat shed is fantastic! I want one in my garden!


----------



## Culhwch

That is a nice boat pic, though I agree with Leish. I also like the other boat pic, and would be interested to see how it looked in monochrome...

I was just thinking earlier how it might be an idea to start a thread complimentary to this one but devoted to photo criticism. A little of that goes on in here, but I think having a thread where you post a pic looking for creative feedback rather than just to show your pictures off might have some value. I'd certainly be keen to use it. Anyone else?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

Sounds good to me and I don't even shove pictures up.

Though if it was done there would need to be posting rules similar to the critiques.

The problem I find with the photo's of the day thread is that if you have so many pictures to scan through it's difficult to keep going up and down to see the one you want and then go back to comment.

It would be nice if there was some kind of thumbnail system where the picture wasn't displayed in full until you clicked on it or least hovered over it.

I'll get out my slate and illustrate what I mean - give me a few weeks though I need some new chalks


----------



## HoopyFrood

I know about the horizon -- I wasn't going to post it because I noticed it was wonky. I have less of them now that I have the grid display on the camera to help, but they still crop up now and then...


----------



## sloweye

I've been playing with B/W.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wow, that looks unreal Sloweye.


----------



## sloweye

Have another B/W shot, was trying to play with the shadow (not very successfuly)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I really liked Hoopy's sunset pictures.  Here is one of my attempts to catch the Arizona sunset:


----------



## sloweye

Thats realy beautiful. I love the Contrasts and the way the cloud shape draws the eye.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went to Beer, Seaton and Lyme Regis today (left the house at 8:15am, didn't get back until 9:15pm...tiring day). Took about 350 photos altogether (don't even realise, just happily snapping away). Here are just four, though, that I think are OK.


----------



## Wybren

Lovely Hoopy! Looks like you are having fun with your new camera 

Where exactly is Beer? My husbands family originated in Beer, but I have never been able to find it on a map.


----------



## HoopyFrood

It's on the South West coast, about forty minutes from where I am in Exeter.

Beer, Devon UK - Google Maps


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Hoopy! It looks like a pretty little town.


----------



## Culhwch

Well, the jacarandas are in full bloom here, making the place look all purty. I still haven't figured out the best way to shoot them yet, but I took my camera to work today and gave it a shot...


----------



## Pyan

Wow, Cul, that's colourful - I bet Leish'll like those...


----------



## sloweye

Apart from Basic croping and resizeing i've not used alot of editing so i decided to play more with the programs i have. heres one i kinda like.


----------



## Wybren

Cool Sloweye!

Cul I saw the Jacaranders were in bloom the other day when I was out at hamilton and wished I had my camera with me. Reminded me of going to uni in Lismore, Jacarandas all over the town.


----------



## Wybren

Here are some that I took while away. I had posted them somewhere but they were lost.


----------



## The Ace

Lismore ? ("Winter Scene,"- Eric Goodman)
From Isle of Lismore Website.


----------



## Wybren

Wow that is pretty! No Lismore NSW


----------



## AE35Unit

Got me a new lens(well, second hand anyway), a nice 19-35 wide zoom(30-59 on the DSLR) and been playing with it!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Those Jacarandas are beautiful! Wish we had those around here...


----------



## Wybren

Cool Larry!

Yeah Jacarandas are really pretty.


----------



## Precision Grace

Wow Wy those are awesome! 

Nice crispy lens you got there AE35Unit! 


Here's some things I snapped today during my  monthly garden snapping exercise:


----------



## Rosemary

Tanga, our Jacarandas don't bloom until closer to Christmas, although I notice that some of the Native Christmas trees are already in bud.

Lovely colour and detail, Grace. Lovely.  

I've always loved the shape of wood and the brilliant green of the moss, seems to bring it to life.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lovely shot there Rosemary, just wish I could see it large(your pics always show as really small on here)
Here's a couple of shots I took last night in ther front garden
It was rather windy and my long exposures brought that out!


----------



## Wybren

They are really good Larry!!

Thanks PG, I was really impressed with how the fireworks came out.


----------



## Overread

I like what I see of your shot Rosemary - would suit selective colouring well that shot I feel (setting the whole shot to black and white then restoring colour to the green plant area)

AE - interseting night shooting, I must admit I have done very little of that myself and I should do some more!
and now something from me - I spent this evening updating my blog - and going through some older photo files and finishing off some edits - and came across this one that I forgot to finish  - finished now


----------



## sloweye

Wow, i like that OR.

Took this pic of the clouds across the channel, looking toward France from Dover Castle. i just really liked the difference in shapes.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That's brilliant Sloweye.


----------



## Wybren

Brilliant photo's OR and Sloweye!


----------



## Erin99

Wow, both your pics are great! Very beautiful indeed!  I like the colours in the... moth? It's great against the black background.

And I LOVE this pic of Wybren's:






Sooo beautiful, Wy!



Hoping to get a lot of Scotland shots in seventeen days, then I can post them here. Wohooo!


----------



## Overread

Thanks - but its not moth  tis a regular butterfly taken during the day 
this (I think) is a moth - least it mothy


----------



## AE35Unit

A few shots of trees taken yesterday while pushing matthew home in the stroller.


----------



## Culhwch

Well, I'm back from my sister's farm, and besides my second entry for the challenge, I've got a couple other pics that I don't think are _too_ bad..






Not thrilled with this sunset, but the colours are nice, at least...


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Leish 

Larry I love your trees!

Judging by the way the insect is holding its wings and the lack of bulby things on the end of its antennae that is most likely a moth OR. Butterflys usually hold thier wings up when the rest.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some nice shots the Cul!


----------



## Rosemary

Testing for increasing size of my photos! I'm not sure why but I was down-sizing them to 100KB or as close as possible to comply with size of photo allowed.   

 Looks as if it worked this time   This was one of our native creatures I met while wandering in the bush - a 'Bob Tailed' skink or some people call them 'Blue Tongues'.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Some very nice shots!

I liked sloweye's shot of the clouds. It looks quite abstract.

And I like the composition of Cul's first shot.


----------



## Tansy

A few quick pics from Holland - weather was lousy but god fun was had


----------



## Tansy




----------



## Tansy

Last few for now


----------



## Ursa major

Tansy said:


> A few quick pics from Holland - weather was lousy but *god* fun was had


 
I hope it didn't involve _too_ much smiting, Tansy.


----------



## Tansy

Ooops not too much Ursa, was too busy dodging raindrops to smite much


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Great photos Tansy.


----------



## Wybren

Holland looks really pretty Tansy!

Introducing the latest member of the Wybe household - Dory

_









_


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Pretty! Does the TM love it?


----------



## Wybren

Oh yeah, when TM woke up from his nap, cause he was asleep when we got home, he went down and had to look at the fish. Then we had to go out for something and he went "bye fish back soon" and when we came back he rushed up to the fish tank and said " Im back fish, I came back" it was very cute.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

AWWWW! That is cute! Don't tell anyone I said that, 20-year-old males shouldn't find anything cute!


----------



## Wybren

Erm OK, but I think you just droped yourself in it


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Lol. Reckon you could get a photo of your whole fishtank set up, Wyb?


----------



## Wybren

I can, when the camera battery charges, it is not incredibly interesting though, just some plants, Dory and the goldfish Nemo.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Oooh, so you got two fish? You're a great mum, Wyb!


----------



## Wybren

Aww Thanks HJ. The girl in the pet shop convinvinced me to get the goldfish, saying that the Betta and goldfish would get on ok and not kill each other, then I read that goldfish are not great compainions. But sofar they seem to be ignoring each other which is good.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

A good day for the TM today then?


----------



## Wybren

Yep, he got a new train extention for his already extensive train collection, he got maccas for breaky, a chocolate muffin, a play in the playground and 2 fish, I would say it is a pretty good day for a toddler


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Man I'm jealous . I love macca's breakfast, chocolate muffins and playing in playgrounds.


----------



## Overread

Wy love that first shot of Dory!

wonderfull little fishy - and your shot is good


----------



## Wybren

Thanks OR it was tricky cause he kept moving and I got heaps of shots of just plants


----------



## Tansy

Thanks HJ

And Amsterdam is lovely Wybren - if you ever get the chance to go I'd recommend it, the countryside feels strange though as it so so flat and ordered 

Great fish pics, he makes goldfish look so boring


----------



## AE35Unit

Heres some photos from our Halloween Party at grandmas


----------



## AE35Unit

some more...





















Happy Halloween boys and girls....


----------



## Rosemary

Beautiful colours on that fish, Wybren! 

Halloween pictures are good, AE35.  Looks as if the children are enjoying it. 

I don't do halloween, it's far too comercialised for me.  I like the quiet of the Celtic festival of Samhain best.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> Beautiful colours on that fish, Wybren!
> 
> Halloween pictures are good, AE35.  Looks as if the children are enjoying it.
> 
> I don't do halloween, it's far too comercialised for me.  I like the quiet of the Celtic festival of Samhain best.



Yea i wouldn't do Halloween either if it wasn't for the kids,same goes for xmas. I like the pagan idea too tho it has nothing to do with ghosts witches or pumpkins,its all about the festival of light,preparing for the winter. Halloween is actually quite new!


----------



## Foxbat

Tried to post a picture. Made a mess of it. Try again.


----------



## Foxbat

Wybren said:


> Holland looks really pretty Tansy!
> 
> Introducing the latest member of the Wybe household - Dory
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 I used to breed Siamese Fighters many many years ago. Won second prize at Motherwell Fish show for a Fighter.


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> Tried to post a picture. Made a mess of it. Try again.
> 
> View attachment 17652


 
a steam loco foxbat?


----------



## Foxbat

It's the chimney of a cement factory peeking over the rise of a hill in the early morning but I can see why you thought it a loco


----------



## Culhwch

I'd had this idead for last month's challenge, but never got around to actually shooting it. But yesterday I was looking to kill some time, so I grabbed y camera and headed to the garage...


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> It's the chimney of a cement factory peeking over the rise of a hill in the early morning but I can see why you thought it a loco



Talking of which i must post my pics of new build steam loco Tornado later-first brand new steam loco since 1960! Also a few others from york


----------



## Tansy

I wondered if it was a trainas well 

My little monster






doing my paperwork


----------



## sloweye

That cat looks like its plotting something evil


----------



## Tansy

He is always plotting something evil


----------



## sloweye

go on, admit it thats not your paper work. its his deigns for a computer to bring down the governments of the world.

His best friends are pinky and the brain.


----------



## Precision Grace

OMG Tansy what are you doing with my cat?! (looks so much like one of my black ones, although I know it isn't by the fact he allowed you to photograph him face on.)


----------



## Precision Grace

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## Ursa major

Your two black cat _are_ very alike, PG and Tansy.


----------



## Precision Grace

I should probably point out that I have two black cats and was thinking that the one in the first pic (with a tabby) is the one similar to Tansy's.


Here he is again (only allows himself to be photographed in profile)


----------



## Ursa major

I should've realised, PG: your second black cat looks too approachable (although I did suspect that it was an ambush).


----------



## Precision Grace

Heh, the second black cat is anything but approachable, in fact, words 'grumpy ass' are most frequently used when talking about the said cat.


----------



## sloweye

OMG PG, what are you doing with MY cat


----------



## Tansy

Well they do look alike and they seen to have the same temperament 

Mine hates being photographed, took about 20 shots to get one face on with eyes open and that was because he was too lazy to move


----------



## AE35Unit

Here's those pics of the Tornado,built here in Darlington,currently at York and due to be painted prior to main line testing before she can run and earn her keep.
She's primer grey at the moment.


----------



## Foxbat

My brother's dog _Fergus. _He's quite a character


----------



## Wybren

He looks like a Fergus Foxbat.

TM's grandpop made him a toybox on the weekend and he got involved in the making it


----------



## AE35Unit

Very cute Wy!


----------



## Wybren

He's the Devil I tells ya. Your young man will be almost in the Terror stage now too yeah?


----------



## Foxbat

Some Seals decided to pay a visit to our harbour this morning.


----------



## Foxbat

And here's another


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> He's the Devil I tells ya. Your young man will be almost in the Terror stage now too yeah?


 what you mean almost?


----------



## AE35Unit

Been mucking about with some of my photos to make em look like they were shot in the 19th century.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That first one is great AE. Really nice.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

I went to the Botanical Gardens here a couple weeks ago, and I don't think I posted any of my shots. Here are a few....


----------



## Ursa major

I really like those C19 photos, AE. (You don't look old enough to have taken them.)


How far from the harbourside were those seals, Foxbat? (The seals look entirely unconcerned by your presence.)


----------



## AE35Unit

and heres an old diesel shunter(still used a lot at Shildon)  given a deep n dirty look.
A bit of a well loved workhorse really!(A BR 03090)


----------



## AE35Unit

Ursa major said:


> I really like those C19 photos, AE. (You don't look old enough to have taken them.)


Didnt I tell you I'm a time traveller?


----------



## Ursa major

You're not ... you know ... the next occupier rolleyes of the rôle of you know who, are you?


----------



## sloweye

I like the one of the flutterby LoW, and i have soft spot for Cacti, i love um.


----------



## AE35Unit

Ursa major said:


> You're not ... you know ... the next occupier rolleyes of the rôle of you know who, are you?


 
hmm, I've eaten a few rolls in my time but never occupied one...


----------



## Foxbat

Ursa major said:


> How far from the harbourside were those seals, Foxbat? (The seals look entirely unconcerned by your presence.)


 
They were only about 20 feet from me (good job because I only had my 55mm lens).

Apparently they are regular visitors and get fed by the local fishermen. I presume they are quite used to human company.


----------



## Overread

Beauty of a butterfly Lady!
really great shot there!


----------



## Culhwch

Lady of Winterfell said:


> I went to the Botanical Gardens here a couple weeks ago, and I don't think I posted any of my shots. Here are a few....


 
Nice shots, Lady. Not exactly what comes to mind when i think of Arizona! Well, except for that last one of course...


----------



## Precision Grace

OK these are hardly photos of the day, as they were taken in 2005, but I've only just come across them again and felt I had to share!

Beautiful but deadly:


----------



## sloweye

Beautiful PG.
i love the way the blue sky makes the mountains look almost unreal.


----------



## Foxbat

Some gull pictures.


----------



## Foxbat

And more. See if you can spot the gull in the second one


----------



## Lysalis

Here are some pictures I wanted to share. I took them this spring. Some shots around where I live.


----------



## Culhwch

Lysalis said:


> Here are some pictures I wanted to share. I took them this spring. Some shots around where I live.


 
You live in the Shire? Cool!


----------



## Lysalis

No, sadly it's not the Shire. It's called "In the Back of Beyond". Sometimes also called "The Middle of Nowhere"


----------



## sloweye

Wow, i could live in those woodland hills. Beautiful.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

sloweye said:


> I like the one of the flutterby LoW, and i have soft spot for Cacti, i love um.


 
Thanks sloweye! You would definately fit in here in AZ then. I'm sick and tired of cactus, but I've lived here my entire life so I guess that's to be expected.  



Culhwch said:


> Nice shots, Lady. Not exactly what comes to mind when i think of Arizona! Well, except for that last one of course...


 
Probably not what comes to anyone's mind when they think of good ol AZ. Which is why I like it!  They have plants there _besides_ cactus. They of course have cactus too, but a girl likes a little variety once in awhile.


----------



## sloweye

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Thanks sloweye! You would definately fit in here in AZ then. I'm sick and tired of cactus, but I've lived here my entire life so I guess that's to be expected.
> 
> Probably not what comes to anyone's mind when they think of good ol AZ. Which is why I like it!  They have plants there _besides_ cactus. They of course have cactus too, but a girl likes a little variety once in awhile.



I just like it when life finds a way, like those things that live miles under water with no sunlight. amazing.


----------



## AE35Unit

This is a tiny Agave pup that a friend in Hungary sent me.
I photographed it last night with the macro lens on the 10D and lit it with a desk lamp.


----------



## Lysalis

sloweye said:


> Wow, i could live in those woodland hills. Beautiful.


 
Glad you like it. It's nice here, but mostly dead boring


----------



## AE35Unit

A couple of older shots re discovered:
West Cemetery,Darlington





Train Island, since removed





a pub in the town
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pub sign


----------



## Foxbat

AE35Unit said:


> This is a tiny Agave pup that a friend in Hungary sent me.
> I photographed it last night with the macro lens on the 10D and lit it with a desk lamp.


 A nice depth of field and well lit. Personally, I find macro one of the hardest but most rewarding areas of photography


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Foxbat. You're right,macro is very rewarding but also can be incredibly frustrating! Depth of field is the biggest hurdle. If you want as much as possible in focus you need to stop the lens right down and use a long exposure or flash(not an option for me). Or you could go for a shallower depth of field as I tend to prefer,but then you need to adjust focus precisely and check with the preview button,adjust,check etc etc. And of course in low light when you use the preview button the screen just goes dark. Thank heavens for digital!


----------



## AE35Unit

some shots taken through a patterened window
Was thinking of claude monet, my favourite painter


----------



## Wybren

WOW, they are very trippy indeed!! Very good Larry


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Wy. The great thing is it doesn't matter where you focus. You have to use a wide angle lens for this-I tried using the 100mm lens but it was just flat.


----------



## Wybren

The kinda look like how I see the world without my glasses  but they are really cool!


----------



## sloweye

Lysalis said:


> Glad you like it. It's nice here, but mostly dead boring




Never get board living in wood like those, just build a sturdy shelter and disappear off the radar, BLISS

Those shots through the patterned glass are freaky, and i mean that in a good way.


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks sloweye! BTW what is the origin of that name,Sloweye?


----------



## sloweye

no mystical meanings, sorry. it was a pun as im dyslexic.


----------



## Rosemary

Would someone please explain to me how they get their photos accepted when they must be well over 100 kb which is the limit apparently. 

I downsize mine to the correct limit, lose so much quality and then come out so small in my post. 

Also is it better to download them from Photobucket etc rather than from my computer?


----------



## Overread

Rosemary - instead of use the post attachment command - upload to photobucket and click on the text below for the  tag. Then copy and paste that text into a thread - it will then place the photo in the thread and lets you use a larger file size.

Also what software are you using for photo editing?


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh good grief,  interest in locos has taken another direction, virtual railways!

Here I am driving a Black 5 loco(oh i wish!)






heres how she looked from the rail side





and a side shot of the loco, steaming past the 'camera'


----------



## Erin99

Which software is that, AE. My dad wants a decent virtual steam railway program, but the ones he's tried are useless.

He likes the idea of viewing the scenery as the train moves..........


----------



## AE35Unit

Leisha said:


> Which software is that, AE. My dad wants a decent virtual steam railway program, but the ones he's tried are useless.
> 
> He likes the idea of viewing the scenery as the train moves..........



This one's Rail Simulator from EA Games. Its pretty cool graphics wise but you only get 8 locos,only a are steam-unless you can download others. Be warned,you need a good graphics card to do well and lots of RAM. Our laptop is under specced for this so is a bit choppy. We got this off Amazon for 20 quid. Another is Microsoft Train Simulator,known as MSTS. More trains but less detail. Or one called Trainz but don't know much about that one. It is popular tho.


----------



## Rosemary

Overread said:


> Rosemary - instead of use the post attachment command - upload to photobucket and click on the text below for the  tag. Then copy and paste that text into a thread - it will then place the photo in the thread and lets you use a larger file size.
> 
> Also what software are you using for photo editing?[/quote]
> [COLOR=Blue]Thank you OR. :)  Most of my pics are already in Photobucket, so that should be easy.
> 
> I'm afraid the only software for my photo editing is Miscrosoft Office :( Other software I have looked at are way to expensive for me!  Still Microsoft is better than nothing. :)
> [/COLOR]


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> Thank you OR.  Most of my pics are already in Photobucket, so that should be easy.
> 
> I'm afraid the only software for my photo editing is Miscrosoft Office  Other software I have looked at are way to expensive for me! Still Microsoft is better than nothing.


 
rosemary, go here and download Irfanview. Its a cracking program, I use it as well as photoshop, and its FREE!!
 Can edit,resize, alter colours, sharpen(now with Unsharp Mask too!) as well as play animated graphics and play WAV files!

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## Culhwch

Some shots from my mum's garden...


----------



## sloweye

They are awesome.


----------



## The Ace

Like the shieldbugs.  The top one is a _Salticid, _a jumping-spider and one of Freda's cousins.


----------



## Foxbat

Wonderful pics Cul - particularly the spider.


----------



## Culhwch

The spider is my fave too. He was all of five mill long, so I was quite happy with the focus. Could have been slightly sharper, but still... And we call those shieldbugs stinkbugs, Ace!


----------



## The Ace

Yup, because they stink when mishandled, just like ours.

Oh and the spider is a girl, you can tell by the palps  (those of males are clubbed at the end.  In this family, the males also have much bigger fangs, no-one knows why.).


----------



## Wybren

Cul they are great, I love the jumping spider.


----------



## Majimaune

Not the best, take on a camera phone but its what school does it us. Thought you might like a little laugh.

Snapshot of our lives I by ~Majimaune on deviantART
Snapshot of our lives II by ~Majimaune on deviantART


----------



## Lysalis

The Shire at dusk  Took these pics while I went for a walk with our bundle of energy, named Ginger


----------



## AE35Unit

Lysalis,Ginger looks  like an Aussie with a tail. Well the next generation of Aussies will all have tails from now on.


----------



## Lysalis

If you say Aussie, you mean Australien Shepard, don't you. But she isn't one. She's a crossbread, Gingers mum is a Appenzeller Sennenhund (Swiss breed, typical is the marking and the "pigtail" ) and dad was a Bergamasker (and from which side she inherited the coat colours).


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Very nice shots Cul!

And Lysalis, you have a very cute dog.


----------



## Rosemary

AE35Unit said:


> rosemary, go here and download Irfanview. Its a cracking program, I use it as well as photoshop, and its FREE!!
> Can edit,resize, alter colours, sharpen(now with Unsharp Mask too!) as well as play animated graphics and play WAV files!
> 
> IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


Thank you too, AE.  Haven't tried it out as yet but will as soon as I can.  

This is a picture of Sullivan's Rock, which is in the Darling Ranges in Western Australia.  I spent a whole day there looking for two specific native orchids.

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h...nRock/CopyofCopyofSullivansRockUnderBlueS.jpg


----------



## Rosemary

Well that way didn't work!   I'm in the middle of trying to transfer all of my pics, one at a time, over to Flicker from Photoshop!  What a hassle


----------



## Overread

hmm you copied the direct link - which is a webpage link - to embed the image what you need is "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" which you can get if you copy the IMG code from the photobucket 

and yes image copying to the net is really time consuming


----------



## HoopyFrood

I went out into the front garden (if it can be called that) to bother Lord Spider II today. I noticed him yesterday when I was heading to a seminar; he was sitting in the middle of his web looking huge and awesome. When I came back, I swear he was munching on a bee or a similarly large creature. He wasn't on his web today though, but hiding under a leaf (it was rather windy). 

His web's so strong, I kept getting caught in it. At least he didn't eat me.


----------



## Pyan

HoopyFrood said:


> His web's so strong, I kept getting caught in it. At least he didn't eat me.



Be assured, dear one, that we would have sent Freda along to have _strong words _if he had....

Why Lord Spider _*II*_, by the way? What happened to his predecessor?


----------



## HoopyFrood

He was getting a bit angry about having a camera shoved in his face towards the end so I made a hasty retreat.

I never actually saw the first Lord Spider, but my house mates told me he lived in the bricks, I think, around our front door, and that he was huge. Lord Spider II is also huge (once he's back out on his web, I'll have to try and show him in his full glory) so he deserved the title.


----------



## Overread

Nice shots - I like the first - a good use of selective focus! 
The second I think would benefit from a greater depth of field - bigger f numbers if you can  (I am never sure what compact and bridge cameras can/can't do)

but good lighting control in both - some slightly overexposed areas in the second, but you were shooting tricky into the darker underside of the leaf.


----------



## Pyan

Some rejects from "Urban"...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Don't worry, I've got my head around this photography lark to know what depth of field and the like means now  I have to say that I do like using lower f numbers, I like the effect of shallow depths of field -- although it's not always appropriate, I know. The aperture setting is my mode of choice for much of the time.  

I was mostly trying to just get photos of Lord Spider today. Next time he comes out, I'll have more of a play around to try and get him looking his best


----------



## AE35Unit

Some night shots taken the other night with my phone-I've found the Urban comp thread quite inspiring!















and this is one I took at York,also with the phone-would have been great for Urban!


----------



## sloweye

i really like the bottom 2 AE. i still need a second entry for the challenge, must get busy .


----------



## HoopyFrood

*WARNING! If you don't like spiders, I suggest you look away now...or at least read this post with your eyes closed. *

Just went out to bother Lord Spider II again (he will eat me one day) and noticed that -- yay -- he was sitting in the middle of his web. And having his lunch...munching on a _wasp_! 

Lord Spider II prancing on his web:






Lord Spider II from the side:






And Lord Spider II up close!


----------



## Pyan

Well, you've saved me buying one book at least, Hoops!...




Profile Books :: Does Anything Eat Wasps? :: New Scientist and Mick O’Hare


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, Lord Spider II eats wasps. He is the bane of wasp existence. 

Lord Spider II would eat anything. My housemates and I were joking that one day they'll find my camera lying on the path outside and Lord Spider snacking on me.


----------



## sloweye

he is an impressive beastie Hoopy,although that web looks very weedy. 
one of my aunty's bought me back a bottle of booze from her holiday once and that had wasps floating in, mind you the following year she bought booze with full sized lizzards in, yum, pickled lizzard.


----------



## AE35Unit

Eyes wide open hoopy, those are great!


----------



## dustinzgirl

Pictures of spiders and spiders outside don't bother me. Its when the climb on me or are in the house that I scream SPIDER HELP SOMEONE KILL IT BEFORE IT EATS ME...because I really can't handle spiders that are near me. But those are really cool pics Hoops! And kind of disgusting.


----------



## The Ace

Not really, DG, Lord Spider is a lady.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, my housemate and I were discussing such and said it was probable that Lord Spider was actually Lady Spider. But we also decided that the latter doesn't have quite the same dramatic effect. Lord Spider isn't so much a title, but a state of being. So regardless of sex, it is Lord Spider.


----------



## Wybren

This is one I took last night during the black out, the candle is infront of the fish tank and gave an interesting look


----------



## Ursa major

HoopyFrood said:


> Yes, my housemate and I were discussing such and said it was probable that Lord Spider was actually Lady Spider. But we also decided that the latter doesn't have quite the same dramatic effect. Lord Spider isn't so much a title, but a state of being. So regardless of sex, it is Lord Spider.


 
Given that the current Duke (not Duchess) of Normandy is the Queen, I think we can let this pass.


----------



## Rosemary

I thought I had posted this already but I can't find it 

A little difficult to get close enough as most of the Balga 'spears' were covered with bees.


----------



## AE35Unit

some recent manips


----------



## Erin99

Wy, I was taking candle pictures a couple of weeks ago, too! 

And wow, Lord Spider is _awesome_! The only spiders I get here are those odd-looking, long-legged thin ones. I found one on the floor with its legs in the air today. I picked it up by its legs and threw it in the bin. 

Anyway, I'm back from Dundee - with pictures!!! Oh, the place is fantastic! Don't believe Seph when he tells you it looks like Hull. Dundee is pretty.

Also saw some amazing skies on the first night:


----------



## Erin99

And some more skies:












And looking down on the Tay:











And here's Stirling Castle, from the journey up to Dundee:


----------



## Erin99

And Mains Castle park:
















And Blackness Castle, built in the shape of a boat, apparently, because it was one the Englishe couldn't sink. Heh:






And Dudhope Castle park:


----------



## Erin99

And Claypotts Castle:


----------



## Wybren

Dundee is absolutely beautiful, you should sell your pics to the city tourist board so they can use them as postcards.

In the top lot, the last photo, is that a car getting towed?


----------



## Erin99

Yeah, I think the van's on one of those towing thingys. It looks odd, doesn't it? I kept looking at that too, when I saw the pic. ^_^


And yeah, Dundee is beautiful! And Seph was teaching me some Dundonian, which is sooo funny! They have whole sentences that sound like someone moaning, not talking, like "An ingin' ane an' a'", which sounds like "aningin in an aah".


----------



## Wybren

I know, I have heard some people use that phrase - the one asking for twa bridies an ingin ane an' a' So can you say it at all?


----------



## Ursa major

So it's not that they let vans breed up there?


(So bang goes another off-the-wall explanation for the recent decline of the motor industry.)


----------



## Erin99

Heh, that would be scary, seeing vans breed. 


And, well, to start with Seph just laughed at my attempts, but by the last day of his trip here I could get a decentish rendition. I don't think I'll pass as a Dundonian quite yet, however.

Oh! And there's another weird phrase. I can't remember it properly, but it sounded like someone in pain, like "Aaaa ah a ah a", or something. It's great hearing Seph say it.


----------



## Ursa major

Did you use a weapon to get that sound from Seph, or just your bear hands?


----------



## Wybren

I read on a site that to get that sound (from a none native Dundonian) you need to imagine a something being tied around your throat.


----------



## Erin99

How did you know, Ursa?  Actually, I _did_ wallop him a couple of times. But not hard, I might add, since he'd probably enjoy that. 


Wow, so maybe that's why I couldn't get the "a..." phrse right, cos I didn't imagine being strangled. 

But I'm okay with the cool _ch_ that the Scots have. Like this one road is called "Lochee Road", pronounced with the _KH_ sound, and my mum said "Lot-chee". LOL! I can only imagine how much us English frustrate the Scots.


----------



## Wybren

Lot-chee? lol, I wonder how she would say Wauchope ( War Hope ) though most people here can't say it when they see it they say war choppie.

But that sound is really easy to do, its the rs that are a nightmare.


----------



## Erin99

Oh, the Rs are fantastic!!! I go weak-kneed when they roll their Rs! Really, get a Scot to say "Creative"!!! Oh, fantastic!

I struggled to add in the Rs, let along roll them. I think I got a couple of words right, after a lot of tries. 


And my mum would pronounce "Wauchope" as "War-choe-pe".


----------



## The Ace

Naaah, to get a Dundee accent, just read an, 'Oor Wullie,' or, 'The Broons,' book aloud.


----------



## Wybren

Oor Wullie?


----------



## The Ace

They're comic characters from, 'The Sunday post,' ( a newspaper read by c85% of the Scottish population) .  Every year an album is published, 'Oor Wullie,' a cheeky child known for his dungarees, tackety (hobnailed) boots and his habit of sitting on an upturned bucket.  Or, 'The Broons,' a large, chaotic but very close-knit family living, 'Three stairs up at 10 Glebe Street.'  Glasgow, Edinburgh and Dundee all claim Glebe Street as their own, but read aloud they definitely sound dundonian.


----------



## Wybren

Oor Wullie sounds a bit like our Ginger Meggs.

LOL we have a Glebe street here, well in sydney really, not far from where my grandparents live. But looking at the site for them it looks like how the guy on how to speak dundonian writes how you speak dundonian.

I like reading the 44 scotland street series, though that is definitely set in Edinburgh.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rainbow!!










Taken with my phone


----------



## Wybren

Beautiful Larry!


----------



## sloweye

For the first time 'ever' my Venus Fly Trap has flowered!
I had never seen one do this before. sorry pic qulity is low,poor batt power.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Very nice sloweye!


----------



## Rosemary

It's great when they flower, Sloweye.  I like the picture and no doubt more will be taken!  

I know my son gets a lot of pleasure growing those and various pitcher plants.


----------



## sloweye

I became interested in the carniverous plants after my visit to Charls Darwins house, they still keep his experiments going on them, feeding them on differant meats and egg and all sorts.

Here are a couple more from his greenhouses
(i had fresh batteries that day)


----------



## sloweye

I seem to have gained some shots, a folder i thought was lost has reserfaced.
​


----------



## Erin99

Some shots from the Lakes:


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

And lastly:


----------



## sloweye

A photographers dream leisha
Your stained glass window reminded me i had this one lurking, thought i'd post it now.


----------



## ktabic

Which for some reason reminded me of this:


----------



## Tansy

Some great shots ther everyone

Leisha - your pics just keep getting better

Feel embarrassed posting this now but it is a quick shot of this evening's sky


----------



## HardScienceFan

the fence is to keep you in?


----------



## Tansy

Ha yes I have an addiction to playing with Trains


----------



## sloweye

What to do with those kak photos you never though you would find a use for.
just keep them safe, one day you too will be this board


----------



## Ursa major

So it isn't part of a storyboard for an upcoming Dennis Wheatley adaptation, then?


----------



## Tansy

Is it just my mind or do they look a bit phallic?


----------



## sloweye

Dennis Wheatley? that would be something wooden, like his acting

i'm failing to see the phallic tansy? it must be that dirty mind of yours


----------



## Tansy

hmm why aren't I believing you?


----------



## Ursa major

Dennis Wheatley? Acting? 

(Dennis Wheatley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)​


----------



## sloweye

I'm sorry Ursa, dont know why but i was thinking of 
*Kevin Whately*

**


----------



## tangaloomababe

Originally posted by Tansy



> Is it just my mind or do they look a bit phallic?


 
No Tansy, we must have similar minds, I had the very same thought when I saw this photo.


----------



## Ursa major

That does make more sense than my guess at who was in your mind, sloweye: Denis Waterman.


----------



## HoopyFrood

A few more photos from my trip to Beer, Seaton and Lyme Regis last month. Definitely want to go on another trip soon, my camera got quite the outing that day...


----------



## Ursa major

No pictures from Pecorama, Hoopy?


----------



## AE35Unit

Show us your Christmas Trees


----------



## Tansy

Great pics Hoops and love the last one Unit


----------



## Wybren

OHHH Pretty Larry!


----------



## Foxbat

Its a frosty morning here


----------



## Foxbat

And here's another


----------



## Ursa major

Beautiful, Foxbat.


(And worth the cold - he says from the frost-free (though still not warm) coast of Wessex.)


----------



## AE35Unit

you has all that fur that Ursa so you dont feel the cold anyway....

Heres some older winter landscapes


----------



## Wybren

Beautiful Larry, the third one puts me in mind of my favourite poem


----------



## AE35Unit

What poem is that Wy?


----------



## Culhwch

Been meaning to shoot this candleholder my wife got from her mother for a little while now. Finally got the chance yesterday, and got a couple of good shots...


----------



## sloweye

Wow, they look awsome cul.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here are some photos I took from the Cardinals/Giants game a few weeks back...

Football Game


----------



## AE35Unit

Mucking about
Called this one Ad astra(to the stars)





cold Stare





The Fear


----------



## sloweye

Told someone i'd post this for them to see


----------



## AE35Unit

The cameras message:
Without you we are nothing.





And heres a shot in the dark,literally!


----------



## Wybren

I like that last one Larry 

These were taken about an hour ago


----------



## sloweye

If only we had good lightning here,

Really good shots Wyb


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Slow, I'm sure there are some folks about here who would gladly offer for you to take the lighting off out hands (not me though  )


----------



## Rosemary

Found this delightful creature in bushland - sorry I've chopped of part of his tail


----------



## sloweye

Its a beauty!


----------



## HoopyFrood

While on the subject of weather...

Was sitting at my desk yesterday, glanced out of the window, then had to grab my camera and make a made dash up to the second floor to get a picture of this beauty. Was so full, I can't remember the last time I saw a whole rainbow (well...you never really see a full one, seeing as they're actually circles...) and it was really close, too, the end appeared to touch the earth at the end of the long road in the picture.


----------



## sloweye

But where's the Gold Hoopy. where's the gold


----------



## Wybren

Cool Dragon fly Rosie

Beautiful Rainbow Hoopy


----------



## AE35Unit

some macros from today





closer view with 28mm lens reversed onto my macro lens to give 3.5X magnification





straight macro at lifesize





Dead cricket anyone?




All the pics were lit by my phone with a long exposure as I have no flashgun.


----------



## sloweye

Cool AE, the Cricket looks an interesting subject.
(a small tourch with a singel piece of tisue to defuse the light is useful too)


----------



## Foxbat

Nice shots. Got a new macro but nothing to shoot so, took a few pics of my drill (how exciting)
Anyway, here they are


----------



## sloweye

Cor, what a chuck

Looks Good, my cam is playing up at the mo, macro is kak.


----------



## Foxbat

Used a couple of Xmas cakes and an old calender to get this effect.


----------



## sloweye

That looks brilliant FB

This is my beloved biker jacket, we have slid down many a road together, its just been rescued from the shed of doom.


----------



## AE35Unit

Nice one sloweye,so you're a Pagan biker! (Recognised the Green Man there)


----------



## sloweye

That i am, although this green man was in honor of Jethro Tull

(and i'm Bikeless at the mo)


----------



## sloweye

I call this one.........Shall I?

He didn't.


----------



## Foxbat

He's a cat. It's the very reason for his existence.

He should


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's great sloweye!


----------



## AE35Unit

some pics from today,sort of....


----------



## Rosemary

I wish I had a stronger macro 

This is a photograph of a visitor in my courtyard one night.


----------



## sloweye

Wow rosie, he's a hansome fella. my macro setting isnt working at all now.


----------



## Rosemary

At least he wasn't camera shy, Slow!

 Really sorry to hear about your macro though. I don't know what I would do if I didn't have one.  

Perhaps you might get lucky at Christmas.


----------



## sloweye

I'm still working with an old 6mp slr, once i'm working im looking to upgerad to a 10 or 12mp. i dont get that lucky at christmas


----------



## Rosemary

Just another something that caught my eye - seed pods! I like the way the late afternoon sun highlighted the colour


----------



## sloweye

Wow, they almost look like some kind of stick insect.


----------



## Rosemary

Oh yes, they do a bit, Slow!


----------



## sloweye

Thought you had been taking sneaky pics of my Twiggy


----------



## Rosemary

Oh wow!  That's fantastic!   Is it out in the wild or do you keep them?


----------



## sloweye

Used to keep them, Twiggy sadly passed on a while back. they don't live for long in the wild over hear and its illegal to let them into the wild. The males are impressive, they have big wings, i only had the one male and h didn't last long with the females. Would quite like some more but they eat so much Rose and Bramble its hard to keep up with them


----------



## Rosemary

Which country do they come from ?  Is it eaten by the females? 

Eat so much Rose!  I'd better keep away from them then!


----------



## sloweye

They are Australian Giant spiky (or spiny) stick insects Although my friends wife is from New Zealand and she said they have them there too.


----------



## Rosemary

Oh, I haven't seen one of those!  What sort of habitat do they like?


----------



## sloweye

Normally like humid conditions and they love bramble but will go for Rose bushes. Apparently you wouldn't see them unless you were looking for them, the color will change slightly depending on the bushes.


----------



## Rosemary

That's interesting.  Only some parts of Western Australia get humid weather, which is why I might not have noticed one.  I generally keep my open for things like that and many of our other native animals.


----------



## sloweye

I had to keep the tank at 21 degrees C, and Spray it with water 2 - 3 times a day, needed to make sure there was condensation on the glass, they cant have water pots as they drown.


----------



## Rosemary

Obviously not that easy to look after then.  Do you have to have a permit to have one?


----------



## sloweye

No, just walk in the pet shop, ours were £2.50 each, tank was £10 as was a heat mat. just need some earth in the bottom and fresh bramble once or twice a day. i also have a corn snake and parrot (another Aussie pet)


----------



## Rosemary

Much of our fauna is popular overseas.


----------



## The Ace

I've seen them referred to as McLeay's Spectres.  The nymphs resemble ants.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I'm still working with an old 6mp slr, once i'm working im looking to upgerad to a 10 or 12mp. i dont get that lucky at christmas



Do you do a lot of printing of your pics?


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i take lots like the Goth one i posted before, for some reason they seem to like what i do 
So i print those ones off.


----------



## Foxbat

Some shots I took yesterday


----------



## Foxbat

And some more


----------



## sloweye

Brilliant FB, i love the one of the Island with the wind surfer in the forground.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Yeah, i take lots like the Goth one i posted before, for some reason they seem to like what i do
> So i print those ones off.



Oh right. Only I was thinking unless you print stuff off there's no need to get a 12MP SLR Mines a 6MP and its fine. In fact it can record more than film!


----------



## BookStop

FB, Very pretty. Makes me want to go play a round of golf. pity it's so cold here.


----------



## Erin99

I went to Keswick/Derwentwater a couple of weeks ago, at the start of December. As usual, I'm glad I don't go anywhere without my camera.


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99




----------



## sloweye

Wow Leisha, they are beautiful.


----------



## Erin99

And these, like a few others, were grab shots in the car, so I got my mum's coat reflection in the window:











There, I won't post any more because I'll clutter up this thread otherwise. I have LOADS of pictures. 

{o.0}

Edit: Oh, thanks, Sloweye. I'm glad someone likes them.


----------



## Ursa major

I'm sure we all like them, Cardinal Loopy-Kit - particularly those of us with Cumbrian roots. I especially like those with the golden sunset - it makes me think that Sauron's tower is just out of sight behind the fells.


----------



## Erin99

I'm Cardinal Loopy, now? 

I've only been out once to the fells this month, but I caught a good day, because the sunset was soooo lovely. And if Sauron _was_ behind those fells, he would have had to have waited before conquering the planet; I had fishcakes and chips waiting for me in the car after I'd taken these shots by the lake. And NO ONE will stop me from eating.


----------



## Ursa major

But once the chips were down....


----------



## Erin99

...the cats come out to play?


----------



## Erin99

I may as well post my last lot, then I'm finished and the thread can sigh in relief....


----------



## Erin99

And the final lot I have to post:


























There, all done!


----------



## Ursa major

Leisha said:


> There, all done!


 
...a post in honour of Dunmail Raise, one assumes.


----------



## AE35Unit

Wow Leisha theyre nice!

Heres something for Freda.
Pip the Chile Rose molted last night, herer she is on her back all webbed up





And heres how she looks now with new skin


----------



## The Ace

Interesting to note the size of the fangs.  The males are pink all over.

You can tell she's a girl by the palps (facing forward in front of the fangs).  Those of the males have clubbed tips containing equipment for sperm transfer.  Hers just look like short legs.


----------



## Rosemary

Wonderful pictures Foxbat 

This is one of the dear little creatures I came across while hiking over Sullivan Rock, in our Darling Ranges.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Ace said:


> Interesting to note the size of the fangs.  The males are pink all over.
> 
> You can tell she's a girl by the palps (facing forward in front of the fangs).  Those of the males have clubbed tips containing equipment for sperm transfer.  Hers just look like short legs.



Na,too early to tell as they both look the same when young. Could still be a boy tho I'm hoping its a girl


----------



## sloweye

Me, just jamming when along comes a pesky sister with a phone cam....... MY PHONE CAM.


----------



## AE35Unit

nice looking acoustic on the wall there!


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i like it. the neck needs to be straightened and I've been to lazy to do it yet
i got a great deal on it as it was end of range, they let me have it for £90, that was almost 10 years ago now


----------



## Overread

ok only been 1 page back so far (give me a chance there are 100s of pages over chronst to catch up on )
must say the last page was Leisha dominated! - don't even ask me to find a favourite - cause its not going to happen- way too many for that position - must say the dawn/dusk shots with the red sky are a beauty!


----------



## Rosemary

Wonderful photos Leisha, love the sunsets and the mountains. 

I'm always amazed at the variety of colours that our Grevillea flowers come in.


----------



## Rosemary

Oh dear, double posting! 

These are the flowers of the Jacaranda tree.  They grow in large clusters and when flowers fall the path beneath is a beautiful mauve colour.  The Jacaranda blooms in December and is a reminder that Christmas is nearly here.


----------



## sloweye

I feel that double post will be forgiven for such a cracking Photo Rosie


----------



## Rosemary

Thank you dear!  I think it might be one I shall print out for the album.

I actually took me 15 minutes to get that shot - we had quite a strong breeze blowing today.


----------



## sloweye

Cant remember where i took these, was with my Dad in the van up north. maybe the Pennines.


----------



## sloweye

My turn for multi posts


----------



## AE35Unit

Our Christmas tree as it looked on Christmas Eve





And proof that santa does exist!





Heres my two monsters dressed up for Christmas





and heres Matthew's christmas pressie, hsi first train set!


----------



## Wybren

Lovely pics Larry  TM has those blue track ones, they are very good at keeping him occupied


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> Lovely pics Larry  TM has those blue track ones, they are very good at keeping him occupied



Only thing is it eats batteries! Mind you if you  double head it it really flies!


----------



## Wybren

LOL, TM hates it when they are motorised, he likes to push them himself so we get good milage from the batteries.

Here are some from my week away

TM at Big beach





Little beach south facing






ruins on Little beach






north facing Little Beach


----------



## AE35Unit

Wy I'm envious! That place looks really cool!


----------



## Wybren

Would you believe me when I tell you that bugger all people go there? (well to Littles anyway)

Some more from Big Beach










and inside the Ruin, it was a water resevior in the first part of last century then in 1945 they tried to blow it up, but only managed to crack a hole in the bottom to let the water out, anyway as a teen, this was the place to go and hide if you were up to shenanaghans










Photos are a bit wonky cause I had to hold the camera above my head and hope I got a good shot as you cant climb in there anymore because the path to climb in has been washed away and by the looks of the over grown track, it isn't a hidey hole anymore


----------



## The Ace

Fascinating, Wybe.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well Wy,I tell you what. I'd be there!


----------



## Wybren

Oh it is a lovely place, the next beach, round to the south of Little's is very cool too, it is very secluded and because it is mostly rocks it is good for snorkling, and has a little cave you can hide in too  , I didn't get the chance to go there this time though.


----------



## sloweye

My car roof at 3am today


----------



## AE35Unit

Seemingly Spikey,yet actually quite soft!


----------



## Rosemary

Wonderful photographs everyone   Love the pictures of the venus flytrap AE, great macros!  Super pics of the surfer, Wybren!

This cute little fellow turned up on my back doorstep the other night!  He's a Velvet Gecko, and they really do feel like velvet.  I have a pic of him as he walked across my foot but didn't think that was what you would want to see!


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> Wonderful photographs everyone   Love the pictures of the venus flytrap AE,


Lol its actually an Aloe!


----------



## Wybren

Lovely Gecko Rosie, do the chirp like the ones we get here? it took me ages when I first moved up to figure out what the sound was till I saw the geckos on the flyscreen making the sound.


----------



## Rosemary

Apologies AE but the third picture looks similar to a fly trap in that macro shot.  Whatever it is - it a wonderful picture. 

I have yet to hear a Gecko make any noise but this one was at least wagging his tail back and forward.  I soon backed away as I didn't want him to drop his tail...


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> Apologies AE but the third picture looks similar to a fly trap in that macro shot.  Whatever it is - it a wonderful picture.


Yea i guess it does. The teeth are about the same size only thicker,which shows how close I am getting(3.5x magnification)


----------



## sloweye

My sisters new edition, Baby Molly


----------



## AE35Unit

Thats precious mate! And Molly appears to be smiling already!(oh wait,thats wind  )


----------



## sloweye

Actualy they were just getting her ready to come home and she hated the bright light, couple of seconds later she showed us how good her lungs are


----------



## Wybren

Beautiful Slow, definitely a cutie!


----------



## hikari-sa

awwwhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! makes me want another one....


----------



## sloweye

The view from my sisters house. (she lives in a farm cottage)


----------



## Pyan

Slow, are you using Photobucket? If you are, try adjusting the size box on the _Upload Images & Video_ panel. 
All my pictures came out that small, until I realised I had the option set to _Reduce to 100x75 (Tiny)._..


----------



## HoopyFrood

If you click on the picture, though, it comes up nice and big.


----------



## Pyan

Duh, I never noticed that... just lead me off to a nice quiet room, someone...


----------



## sloweye

pyan said:


> Slow, are you using Photobucket? If you are, try adjusting the size box on the _Upload Images & Video_ panel.
> All my pictures came out that small, until I realised I had the option set to _Reduce to 100x75 (Tiny)._..



They are as i posted them,dont use photo bucket. for some reason all mine now show as thumbnails even ones i posted weeks ago figured it was Brian tinkering???


----------



## sloweye

Sorry for double posting, i was just messing with some shots from the summer, thought you might like to see them.




 (Don't forget to click on the thumbs to see larger image)


----------



## AE35Unit

Macrocosm, or life within the hole in a manhole cover!





Can you guess what these are?















and another of its kind


----------



## Rosemary

Like the plant life around the manhole cover, AE. 

I was going to say the other images were of Maltesers cut in half but that might be because I am a little peckish!

My pic is of another Balga 'spear'.  The last one I posted was covered in tiny white flowers.  These have now gone and the seed pods are forming.


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> I was going to say the other images were of Maltesers cut in half but that might be because I am a little peckish!


 na, these are much harder to crack....



> My pic is of another Balga 'spear'. The last one I posted was covered in tiny white flowers. These have now gone and the seed pods are forming.


Whats a Balga Spear? Being one who is interested in plants I'm intrigued!


----------



## Ursa major

I was going to suggest that they were proof that Pod People exist, AE, but you'd probably think I was nuts if I'd done so.


----------



## AE35Unit

yea youre right there Urs, on bith counts


----------



## Rosemary

This is a Balga plant, AE.  A plant that grows about 1 inch in every 100 years.  Way back when the first convicts arrive, they saw all of these plants on the hill side and thought that they were the 'native black boys' with spears in their hands!  Of course the name had to be changed not too long ago, so as to be politically correct!






Some of them are about 30 feet tall, and maybe have three or four 'branches' spreading out, each with its own 'spear' 

Walnuts?


----------



## sloweye

I'd say Almonds and Peekans???


----------



## AE35Unit

Rosemary said:


> This is a Balga plant, AE. A plant that grows about 1 inch in every 100 years. Way back when the first convicts arrive, they saw all of these plants on the hill side and thought that they were the 'native black boys' with spears in their hands! Of course the name had to be changed not too long ago, so as to be politically correct!


 Ah now you meantioned black boys i know it!
Cool plants!


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I'd say Almonds and Pecans???


 
you got it!


----------



## sloweye

I knows me nuts AE


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I knows me nuts AE


 
well, i should hope so


----------



## sloweye

Was messing about with water for the photo chalange and, well, came up with this. its no good for the comp as i missed the drip but i'm quite pleased with it anyway so i thought i'd show it off.


(Don't forget to click on the Pic)


----------



## Foxbat

Nice shot sloweye. Funnily enough, I was trying something similar and couldn't catch the drip either.


----------



## sloweye

Thanks FB, I just posted another one in the album on my profile page where i got the drips but the light was all wrong, you couldn't see the splash. it will help when i get a decent camera


----------



## HoopyFrood

Finally got some snow around here so I took the camera out with me when I went for a walk:


----------



## sloweye

We got ours too Hoops 
(excuse the state of the garden)

(click me)


----------



## AE35Unit

More adventures in water land!





Turn the flash off:





The first one but with hot water:


----------



## AE35Unit

Now lets try to capture a drip coming iout of the tap by guesswork





Yay, caught one!





and here it looks like I caught one bouncing off the bottom of the sink!






This is great fun but very hit and miss, and I cant believe how much noise I'm getting from that Panasonic! and at ISO 80!


----------



## Foxbat

Nice pics folks (love the ducks Hoopy).

Sloweye - perhaps we should have an untidy garden photo comp (I reckon I'd win)

And who'd have guessed you could have so much fun in a sink


----------



## sloweye

I like those AE, Hope you dont mind but i edited one a little. its been one of those days and editing always calms me down. this wasnt as easy to do as my glass as mine was shot on a black background.

(Click me)

Sorry if you dont like it

Oh and there's this one too.

(Click me)


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I like those AE, Hope you dont mind but i edited one a little. its been one of those days and editing always calms me down. this wasnt as easy to do as my glass as mine was shot on a black background.
> View attachment 18011
> (Click me)
> 
> Sorry if you dont like it


Well, I like wat you did with the tap one!
I wonder why my pics dont come out as clickies but yours do?


----------



## HoopyFrood

It depends what you use to attach your photos to the site. It seems that since the forum upgrade, if you use the attachment feature on the site like some people do, the photos are attached as thumbnails to save space. Those of us who use photobucket and the like (I do), our pictures stay the same size.


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking around trying photomanipulation. The background is the local ruined castle made to look somewhat alien. The clockwork robot I got free with a collection of SciFi B movie DVDs.


----------



## sloweye

Thats great FB. i love that robot

Ment no offence AE, i just love editing pic's like that. its what i do when i'm having a down day.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Ment no offence AE, i just love editing pic's like that. its what i do when i'm having a down day.



Oh no problem mate,i liked the first one-made me think that I should have done something like that myself! Hope today is followed by an up day for you!


----------



## Precision Grace

Here are some photos I took today at my friend's gig that didn't quite make the Jan challenge:

Lights, dancing:





Hand, waving:





Singer, adjusting the stand:





Girl, watching:


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Nice ones!


----------



## Culhwch

A real dreamlike quality to those last two, PG. Nice.


----------



## Foxbat

Wonderful pics PG. I love the lights dancing


----------



## Precision Grace

Thanks you guys. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## BookStop

I love this picture of Henry in the glass.


----------



## Foxbat

BookStop said:


> I love this picture of Henry in the glass.


 Quite a ghostly touch to it. Very nice


----------



## sloweye

This mornings lovely weather.






(Click the pic t' make it big)


----------



## Foxbat

Good shots. Frost covered leaves make good subjects for the camera


----------



## Foxbat

Some pics I took today.


----------



## AE35Unit

some tree shots mucked about with


----------



## AE35Unit

a macro of my fern





Beware, the triffids are coming!


----------



## sloweye

Nice AE 

I love the effect the broken ice has in your shots FB.


----------



## sloweye

Sorry for double post but i'm trying this photobucket thing (slow prosses)
Here go's


----------



## BookStop

That is down right haunting, SE.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I agree. Nice one!


----------



## Lioness

*remembers Dr Who Ep...*
Very haunting

Here are some I took while on holiday in Melbourne.





















There are more on my Deviantart page, but these are the only ones I've uploaded to photobucket.

Edit: Too big...try again.


They still look a little big to me, but not extremely. I have a small screen as well.
Sorry to those with small screens like me.


----------



## sloweye

People really seem to go for my more Gothic photos, some have even pay me for them


----------



## Rosemary

Everyone's photographs look so professional, so well done.
Mine isn't quite what photograph one is used to looking at.  Still you all know how highly I think of AC/DC This is the bronze memorial of Bon in our port city of Fremantle.


----------



## hikari-sa

This is my tat!! Someone wanted to see her


sorry guys it went to the wrong pic of the day. My bad i have not had any coffe yet this morning and i was not paying attention.


----------



## Foxbat

Rosemary said:


> Everyone's photographs look so professional, so well done.
> Mine isn't quite what photograph one is used to looking at. Still you all know how highly I think of AC/DC This is the bronze memorial of Bon in our port city of Fremantle.


 There are rumours abounding that a biopic of Bon is within the realms of possibility in the near future. Should be interesting if it happens


----------



## AE35Unit

Some shots of my daughters favourite shell, its huge!





a natural fractal!










and my Christmas Cactus finally flowered!


----------



## Foxbat

Wow! Great Shell shots


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Brilliant!


----------



## Encephylops

Awesome images, Unit!


----------



## Precision Grace

Tres kewl, indeed.


----------



## Lioness

Love the shells!


----------



## Lioness

This is what the clouds were like yesterday afternoon








This is a tree in my neighbours' yard at sunset.






This is a sunset from my backyard.


----------



## Foxbat

Nice tree

Here are some bird pictures


----------



## Foxbat

And some more


----------



## Rosemary

I like the first of your 'sunsets' Lioness, beautiful colours.

This strange building, built in 1905, in the port city of Fremantle, was where the horses were watered.


----------



## Lioness

My georgeous kitty


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's great Lioness!


----------



## Rosemary

What a pretty cat, Lioness.  I enjoyed looking at all of the bird pictures.

Here is a picture of a rather strange coloured ladybird I found as I wondered through the 'bush'.  I've only ever seen the red ladybirds before and I wish I had a better macro!


----------



## Lioness

Thanks Lady and Rosemary, he is such a cute cat.

I've been playing with macro and I just happened to find some lollies lying around...


----------



## Rosemary

Managed to find time to go to one of the beaches not too far away -

Point Peron, some great views, lots of reefs just offshore and great for lobsters.


----------



## sloweye

Kinda double post as this is a photo of my painting


(Click me)


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Kinda double post as this is a photo of my painting
> 
> View attachment 18063
> (Click me)


 
Thats well cool!


----------



## sloweye

Cheers AE, i am pleased with it which is rare.


----------



## Culhwch

Nice, Sloweye. Just out of interest, do you use the back of a TV for an easel, or just a display stand?


----------



## sloweye

Culhwch said:


> Nice, Sloweye. Just out of interest, do you use the back of a TV for an easel, or just a display stand?



Hahaha, no i always paint sat on the floor with the canvas in front of me flat. 
 Just stood it on the back of my monitor to take the photo as the light was shinning of it and you couldn't see the painting.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I like it also.


----------



## Lioness

A couple I took of kitty today:


----------



## Precision Grace

Awww those are gorgeous Lioness; why is kitty so shy?

She looks lovely and you take really good photos!


----------



## AE35Unit

One of my Aloes flowered again
Both these are at life size(1:1)


----------



## GOLLUM

Precision Grace said:


> Awww those are gorgeous Lioness.....you take really good photos!


I have to second this. Are you studying photography or something because your pics look quite professional to me Lioness??....

Not to imply other member's pics aren't good just get that feeling with Lioness's pics I've seen recently.


----------



## AE35Unit

GOLLUM said:


> I have to second this. Are you studying photography or something because your pics look quite professional to me Lioness??....
> 
> Not to imply other member's pics aren't good just get that feeling with Lioness's pics I've seen recently.



Yes I've been following her work on deviant art,good stuff


----------



## Lioness

Thanks guys. I've joined a photo forum and they continue to give me lots of good tips. I've also just got a new camera so I have something decent to work with.

and PG, he's not usually shy, I think he was just lying under there for the shade and peeking out at the BBQ preperations.


----------



## Lioness

Two more I took today.


----------



## AE35Unit

I just love that sky one,perfectly exposed! What photo forum you joined?


----------



## Lioness

photoforum.com
It has lots of places to post photos and get critique, which is what I've been doing.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lioness said:


> photoforum.com
> It has lots of places to post photos and get critique, which is what I've been doing.



Cool,will check it out. Make a change from AP!


----------



## sloweye

Another of my (Many) works in progress.

(Click me)


----------



## Rosemary

I love the picture of the Aloes, AE.  Such beautiful colours.    Oh, and that pic of the sky, Lioness is really very good.  Your painting looks very good too, Slow, especially with the bright colours you used.  I did click it but it was taking too long to load.  

My photo of the day is of a Red Backed Spider I found in my courtyard.  Not sure what he he entwining, probably his lunch!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Argh! What are you doing Rosemary?! Do you know how poisonous those things are?! 

(nice shot )


----------



## The Ace

She actually, Rosie.  I have to admit, you're closer to her than I'd ever like to get.


----------



## AE35Unit

Cool spider Rosie! I know a guy keeps these in his house with no cage,just a bit of old cactus stuck to a wall. Oh and they're not poisonous,they're venomous. And ALL spiders are venomous,even our tiny Money Spiders


----------



## sloweye

^ well pointed out AE  ^


----------



## Lioness

A couple I took this morning. I'll post some more when I'm not tired.

Early sunrise:






about 10 minutes later:


----------



## Wybren

AE35Unit said:


> Cool spider Rosie! I know a guy keeps these in his house with no cage,just a bit of old cactus stuck to a wall. Oh and they're not poisonous,they're venomous. And ALL spiders are venomous,even our tiny Money Spiders


 
Um is he mental?


----------



## The Ace

Very true, AE (apart from the triangle spiders) but very few can cause a slow, agonising death the way the redback and the other black widows can.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Ace said:


> Very true, AE (apart from the triangle spiders) but very few can cause a slow, agonising death the way the redback and the other black widows can.


 
what on earth are triangle spiders?
Oh and i read a book called 'The Red Hourglass' about natures defences,and one chapter featured a guy who got himself deliberately bit on his finger by a black widow as an expirement. He recorded the progress in a log. Very painful but not fatal.
Not like the Brown Recluse or Violin spider, the venom of which rots flesh,very nasty!


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> Um is he mental?


 
no he just loves spiders. 
Widows bite is painful but rarely fatal, and spiders tend not to wonder far from their territory, which is one reason they make easy pets!


----------



## sloweye

The cloud colours in your top one are amazing lioness. Nice shots.


----------



## Morpheus42

@Lioness:  Very nice colours indeed.


----------



## The Ace

The triangle spiders are a small, boring group which for some reason don't have venom.


The brown recluse does cause tissue necrosis around the area of the bite, but it isn't fatal, any of the _Latrodectus Mactans _complex (Black Widow, Chilean Widow, Malmagnitte (European Widow, 22 red pots on the abdomen) can kill, it's usually the swift administration of antivenin that makes the difference, especially in the very old or very young.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well i would argue that a brown recluse would cause more damage than any widow,unless you are weak or have a heart condition


----------



## AE35Unit

Been out today with matthew in the pushchair. Managied to get a few landscapes but no sunset tonight!











same converted to mono:


----------



## AE35Unit

pan version:


----------



## sloweye

Nice sky shots AE.


----------



## AE35Unit

thanks slow


----------



## Constantine Opal

Not particularly arty or nuffink, but here are my boootiful new kittens Bertie & Ernie*goes all gooey*


----------



## sloweye

HAHAHA, Burt and Ernie.

Very cute


----------



## Lioness

A couple of pics I took yesterday and the day before


----------



## HardScienceFan

nice sky on the third one,Lioness


----------



## Overread

Right I think this thread has gone without me long enough  - and I have seen some fantastic work appearing in it as well 

so went out to Wildwood today - a chilly day and being a Saturday, of course all the animals were having a good lie in. 




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3463/3242884792_aea86a5466_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3321/3242883228_1310665df8_o.jpg
this fox did wake up - at around the same time as we left the centre in the evening - cameras all put away of course!!!

There was some life though - a few of birds were not quite into the sleepy side of things:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3321/3242883228_57c9e1c640.jpg


----------



## sloweye

Overread said:


> so went out to Wildwood today - a chilly day and being a Saturday.




WHHHHAAAAT! Im was there too in the AM, Buying frozen mice for my snake, its about 20 miles from me.
  I Even apply for the rangers and keepers jobs there when they come up, not with any success as yet though.
 Wingham animal park is worth a look too, you could see my monkeys if went there


----------



## Rosemary

Lovely photographs, OR.  Love the one of the fox, such beautiful colours.

Mine photograph is of a sculpture in the coastal town of Rockingham -  the ship represents the name of the town.  There is a surfer and dolphins at the bottom of the sculpture.


----------



## Lioness

That's one cool statue.

I'm not sure what heppened here, but it looks kinda cool.


----------



## Foxbat

Close-up of an Amaryllis


----------



## sloweye

Gah! wheres my sunglasses

Cool FB, very bright.


----------



## AE35Unit

Great Amaryllis shot FB!


----------



## Overread

Thanks all 

Lioness - looks like darker shooting where the shutter speed is slow - so the motion blur is captured - lights are great for playing with at night with longer exposures 

and I do like the textures on your amaryllis Foxbat!


----------



## AE35Unit

Leftovers from katie's breakfast


----------



## Rosemary

I'm sorry this wasn't taken recently.  Has been too hot to go out much. This was taken near Mt Hotham in Victoria.  Beautiful views and there was even some snow left.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Snow! Didn't think it would happen would ever happen here, but it has!

Steve the skeevy and very angry snowman:






Snow scene:






Snowy tree:


----------



## sloweye

Aah, very nice snowman Hoops

Where would the British student be without the trafic cone?


----------



## HoopyFrood

I shall have to post a picture of Mr Coney soon -- he has a poncho, a moustache and a bow tie.


----------



## sloweye

When i was at collage we nicked the giant road sign for Ham and sandwich, that lived over the fire, a whole host of cones on the stairs and a coffee table made from a Police Slow sign we pinched out of a skip behind the cop shop.

Ah student life


----------



## Precision Grace

Good grief, kids these days, even their snowmen are anorexic! 


Here is my effort; not too bad considering I started it at 2am and a bit worse for wear:







And closer


----------



## HoopyFrood

I know, he's thin (but he is skeevy). It's 'cos we tried to rolling thing, but it just wasn't working, so we filled a recycling bin full of snow and made a snowcastle and built from there.


----------



## Precision Grace

You get top marks for ingenuity then!  It's true about the rolling thing, it didn't work for me either, I think the snow was too fluffy. But now it's raining! I hope there is some more snow tomorrow so I can round Mr Snowman some more and try another hat and a scarf. And new mouth! I can't wait.


----------



## AE35Unit

good grief PG what on earth were you doing making snowmen at 2AM!


----------



## Precision Grace

AE35Unit said:


> good grief PG what on earth were you doing making snowmen at 2AM!



Lets just say that there may have been wine involved and it seemed like such a good idea at the time. (and it was! I had so much fun!)


----------



## UltraCulture

Not used my new camera long and still sort of playing with different settings.

So here's some early efforts.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Hoopy, that is a great snowman!! 

I like the flower pic UltraCulture, looks great.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I think the first one you posted is amazing, UltraCulture


----------



## AE35Unit

I saw something cool on the TV yesterday. Someone had made not a snowman but a polar bear,made out of snow. And the guy was pictured sat on its back!


----------



## Porridge Beast

I, the magnificent Porridge Beast, was taking photos and came across a moment so worth capturing that I have Decided that I wish to show it to someone. This will work.


----------



## Precision Grace

Lovely hair colour


----------



## UltraCulture

That cat looks very much like mine, except mine has a black nose.

The markings are similar






[/IMG]


----------



## BookStop

Aw, that's cute, UC. The nose looks like a little heart.


----------



## sloweye

Looks Alot like my Ivan. i dont have many pic's as he stayed with my Ex.


----------



## UltraCulture

Looks like Ivans lording it up on that pillow.

sweet.


----------



## sloweye

Ivan thinks he is a dog 
He was raised by our German Shephard be for she past away, one of very few cats i've seen that will play fetch and comes for a walk with you. mad animal


----------



## BookStop

Mr. Hankleson (Henry) is learning to play fetch. He is not allowed out of the house, so I don't know if he would walk with me, although I do sometimes call him shadow buddy since he trails right behind me at home. He also thinks he's adog...Hmmm, I'm beginning to wonder if there might be soemthing going wrong with cats now-a-days.


----------



## sloweye

Ivan followed me a mile when i went to pick the kiddy up from school and then all the way home again. I miss my ginger cat, Ziggy. Dad found him in the foundations on a building site as a kitten, his eyes wern't even open. he nearly died, in the end he lived to a grand old age of 15.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some shots from a cold day:


----------



## AE35Unit

The Crow!


----------



## AE35Unit

and now a place to rest!


----------



## UltraCulture

Liking the last crow one AE.


----------



## Porridge Beast

*grows jealous of other cats*


----------



## sloweye

I dont think i've ever been to your neck of the woods AE, but for some reason that place looks freakishly familiar.
Nice pics


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I dont think i've ever been to your neck of the woods AE, but for some reason that place looks freakishly familiar.
> Nice pics



Where exactly is your neck of the woods BTW?


----------



## sloweye

Me, i'm way down in kent near Dover.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Me, i'm way down in kent near Dover.



Ah the garden of england! Never visited that part of the country


----------



## sloweye

Its very nice, if you stay out of the towns


----------



## AE35Unit

No historic buildings there too see? Museums and such?


----------



## sloweye

oh yeah, plenty of castles and such. and a lot of zoo's and animal parks too, most of the towns are grotty but theres loads to see. Visit Kent - The Official Kent Tourism Website


----------



## AE35Unit

Been playing with Photoshop today


----------



## Overread

There is a distinct lack of buggyness at the moment - time to correct that:

Butterflies from Wisly





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3272683190_97994781cb_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3376/3273012834_5484fcdb28_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3272194881_4975c5d10d_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3325/3273013766_b75f1b360f_o.jpg


----------



## sloweye

Nice one OR.


----------



## Lioness

Here's another one of kitty sticking his tongue out.


----------



## BookStop

How cute....


----------



## sloweye

That poor cat won't know who you are when he see's you without the black box attached to your face 
Very sweet though!


----------



## Lioness

It's silver though...will get myself a decent camera soon.

He doesn't actually like the camera, everytime I go to take photos of him he looks at it, then I press the button in a little to focus, to that, then just as I'm about to take the picture, he moves!
It doesn't matter how long I take for the previous process, he always moves just as I'm about to take the picture.


----------



## Ursa major

Your (beautiful) cat is obviously an expert when it comes to snap decisions, Lioness.


----------



## HoopyFrood

The first flowers in our front 'garden':


----------



## sloweye

Oooo, Flower season hath arrived, we like flowers


----------



## Lioness

Very nice Hoopy.

I wish I had my camera with me today. While walking to my bus stop 4 rainbow lorrikeets appeared on the top of a bush 2 metres away from me, and didn't fly away. Waiting at the bus stop after school I had a couple of pidgeons walk past my feet, and at the next bus stop a little tiny sparrow hopped past.


----------



## Rosemary

The Rainbow Lorrikeets certainly are certainly colourful birds.  We have them here in WA but they are not native.
Over the last three weeks, most of the sound comes from our Red Tailed Black Cockatoos.  They are eating the cones on the She Oak Tree.  Would be wonderful to have a telephoto lens.

My photo for today is of a Pitcher Plant which my son grew.  It's the only one out so far.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I just posted this elsewhere, but I'll add it here, too, if I may. The flowers in the front garden just get bigger and more beautiful everyday.


----------



## Overread

ooh now that I really like Hoopy - great shot


----------



## BookStop

I just got back from a 3 day tour in Venice and Florence - I am so tired, yet here I sit loading photos and editing the ones i really like


----------



## sloweye

Very nice BS, loooks like it was a fun trip


----------



## BookStop

And some more.


----------



## BookStop

Thanks, SE. Definitely fun, but so tiring. My feet are actually swollen from allthe walking on cobblestones. But we had a blast, the kids got an experience of a lifetime, and my hubby finally got all the pizza he wanted.

These are from Florence - not as many pictures because I was already exhausted by this point.


----------



## Culhwch

Got around to editing some fo the photos I've taken in the last couple of months...


----------



## sloweye

Nice shots cul.


----------



## sloweye

some very old, very worn and very damp photos of my college band. Taken around 13 years ago with a disposable camera hence poor quality, but i'm so pleased to have found them i scaned them in anyway.

So here we are....um....were....._*Mental Bliss!*_




(Click)


----------



## Rosemary

Lovely pictures there, Hoopy, Cul and Slow. 

For the last couple of months I have seen flocks of these large, Red Tailed Black Cockatoos but they are rather difficult to get really close to.  I don't have a very strong telephoto lens.  This one is eating the cone of a Sheoak tree.


----------



## sloweye

he's a beauty Rosie! 
(i think its a he, hard to tell from a photo)


----------



## Rosemary

Thank you Slow.  

This is a pic of the inside of a cactus flower I took last week.  A difficult and dangerous assignment with the prickles almost attacking me


----------



## sloweye

wow, i can feel the hayfever already


----------



## Allegra

Rosie, that black cockatoo's photo is great! I envy your guys being able to see flocks of wild cockatoos. I believe Red-tailed Black Cockatoos are endangered species?


----------



## Rosemary

Allegra said:


> Rosie, that black cockatoo's photo is great! I envy your guys being able to see flocks of wild cockatoos. I believe Red-tailed Black Cockatoos are endangered species?



Yes they are endangered, as most of our wildlife.  At one time, the Red Tails were only seen on the other side of the Darling Ranges.  Loss of habitat is the main factor, quickly followed by poachers!


----------



## Lioness

Here's three I finally got around to editing.

'Two-Tone Clouds'







'Frangipani'






'Ballroom Ghosts'


----------



## Rosemary

Lovely pictures of the clouds Lioness, and the sky such a deep blue.

I took this photo very early in the morning but I don't know what type of plant it is.


----------



## chrispenycate

Snow's melted.
Crocus, Eranthus, snowdrop…


----------



## sloweye

wow, looks lovely Chris, we just have lots of mud


----------



## Rosemary

Rosemary said:


> Lovely pictures of the clouds Lioness, and the sky such a deep blue.
> 
> I took this photo very early in the morning but I don't know what type of plant it is.



How dare they delete my photo


----------



## Overread

huh?
you sure you didn't move it or anything?
I would be sure that they would have sent you a note if they had deleted the image with a reason for the deletion -


----------



## sloweye

AE had the same problem in one of the photo comps a couple of months ago. was very odd, i think it happened to a few people that month.


----------



## Overread

odd - never had a photo of mine removed from photobucket (removed them myself certainly ). It can happen if you just move the photo into a subjection in photobucket, since then the link is broken, but normally you have to breach a TC to get a photo removed. 
Might be worth giving them a call - they might have gremlins in the system (and if all else fails there is always flickr )


----------



## Hilarious Joke

To be fair, that was a fairly raunchy flower, Rosemary.


----------



## Overread

and this is what happens when you have a tiny tiny drip:









drip is now stopped (We hope) but still damp up there and bits still slowly falling down at odd times


----------



## sloweye

Awww. nasty. and right next to eletrics too.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Oh no!  Hope you get it fixed OR.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some macros for you
A flower at 3.5X, but can you guess which tree it belongs to?




 2X:





Another tree part, but this one is deciduous
3.5X





2X





Lifesize


----------



## AE35Unit

Beware, spiders!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Beautiful evening


----------



## Lioness

More frangipanis. This time I tried a 'professional' looking border. It's not great, but it looks better than nothing.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lioness said:


> More frangipanis. This time I tried a 'professional' looking border. It's not great, but it looks better than nothing.



Nice Plumeria! Bet it smells nice!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's a beautiful sunset Hoopy!

And I like the border Lioness, think it looks good.


----------



## Rosemary

It is a lovely picture of the frangipani.  I think it is the one with pink flowers that has no scent.

I spent some hours in Kings Park, overlooking Perth.  There is a botanical garden with just native flowers.  This is a picture of a Prickly Toothbrush!  It's a Grevillea which flowers in the Northern Wheatbelt of W.A.


----------



## Rosemary

It's even quiet in here  

This is another picture I took while in King's Park.  I wish I had saved more so that I could have bought a stronger telephoto and macro.

It is a lovely view of the western end of Perth and the Swan River.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Very nice!


----------



## Rosemary

Thank you HJ


----------



## AE35Unit

The little lady is 5 tomorrow (cant believe it already!) and for some time she has expressed the need for a fish of her own 
Well we picked up a tank a few days ago and kept it where she couldnt see it and today we all went to the village so she could pick her own fish!
We got two in the end,one for Katie and one for Matthew!
The tank, complete with light and pump:





The two fishes together:




This is Katies fish called Carrot




and this is Matthews, just called Fish (had to get a Cambridge Blue so we could tell who's fish is who's!)


----------



## AE35Unit

Katie was 5 last Sunday(22nd) and we decided to have a party and hired the soft play centre in the town for the day. As the birthdays are pretty close together we made it a joint party for Katie,5, Matthew,3 in May and david 10 next month.
They also invited a few friends from school.

The only time theyre quiet 







Matthew saying cheese





On their individual thrones





Katie blowing out her candles





Birthday Girl


----------



## HoopyFrood

Quoth the Raven: C'hoo pointing a camera at me for?


----------



## AE35Unit

Nice pic of a Rook there Hoops. not seen so many Rooks lately!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Quite a few looking shifty and hopping around by the Cathedral (and looking miffed when I chase after them and the pigeons with my camera).


----------



## AE35Unit

I love crows, theyre quite intelligent!


----------



## Rosemary

I actually went out the other day and visited one of the many parks in Perth.  I was delighted to see these dear little cygnets.


----------



## Overread

AE - nice super close macro shots - but what were you using for those shots out of interest? 
And I really like that last spider - looks all fat and bloated! I also think (of the fish) that carrot came out well - its never easy for fish with the lighting or the angle of the shot.

Hoopy - fantastic landscape shot there - great colours!

Lioness - looks like I am going to have some strong competition in the flower department - nice strong composition to that shot I feel - the display and boarders also work well.

I like your shot Rosemary - its never easy to get one bee and you got three (at least) in that shot!

And now for some from me of a little bee:















honestly those were hard shots - the window to me left  (in all those shots) meant that I had limited angles to work from with both the camera and the flash - and I had to hold my camera in my left hand and my flash in my right - that was not easy for steady shooting!
bigger versions:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/24534478@N04/sets/72157615862829741/


----------



## AE35Unit

Great Bee shots OR!
 I used a 100mm macro lens on the Canon 10D to get me to lifesize and for those extra magnification shots I reversed either a Pentax 50mm for 2x or an old 28mm wide angle lens to give me 3.5x(100/50=2. 100/28=3.57). I lit the shots with my mobile phone.


----------



## Overread

Nice!
looks like your getting a good sharp result as well from the setup


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks OR. As you may well know macro is immense fun but can be incredibly frustrating! Especialy without a proper lighting setup! And with a lens reversed its incredibly dark in the viewfinder and to check depth of field you have to manually close down the reversed lens,then it gets REALLY dark!


----------



## Overread

hmm I have used a small LED light on a flexi arm to help with macro focusing - if you could attach it to the end of the camera and then get the light in the right position you can have it so that when the shot gose light in the viewfinder you know that the focus is spot on.
As for lighting have you considered the new canon flash that was announced - or the slightly cheaper Sunpak RD 2000?
I am planning to use one or the other along with an off camera flash cord and one of these:
Rotate Flash Bracket for Canon 400D 450D 1000D 40D 50D on eBay, also, Flash Units, Digital Camera Accessories, Photography (end time 29-Mar-09 19:07:23 BST)

for macro flash lighting. The lighter flash is because my 580M2 is rather a weight when out on the end of the lens


----------



## AE35Unit

Well I have a ring light that I won but there's no module with it,and my other flash,the Cobra 440AF bought for my Canon film camera won't work with the 10D apparently.
Now when just using the macro lens i have found I can slip a white padded envelope over the pop up flash I can get shots that way


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Those are some great bee shots OR!


----------



## Overread

Thanks Lady!

And now for that spider that was chasing me yesterday - just to point out this guy is tiny in reality but...





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3618/3396077928_716dc3888c_o.jpg





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3655/3396077116_c920dbaa03_o.jpg

A friend of Freda perhaps?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

All well and good but have you read 

"The incredible shrinking man"


----------



## Ursa major

* Wonders if this is the first evidence of a pasta mountain (and its guard) in England.


----------



## Wybren

Cool spider shots OR.

I went up to North Pine dam earlier today and took a few shots. 





These clouds are now big looming and dark





This wasn't intentional but came out rather interesting I think





I think this is a spider, I shall call it Mr table spider - being attached to a table, and looking like a spider.


----------



## AE35Unit

Great spider pics OR! Have i found someone who likes spiders as much as I do?


----------



## BookStop

What I find a littel disturbing, OR, is that you say the spider was chasing you - gives me the willies... I had a tiny spider the other day launch itself at me at 2am whilst I was getting ready to smoosh it with a shoe - brave little sucker...shame he had to die.

Wybren, I love that second photo. So pretty it doesn't seem entirely real.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks BS, I loved how it turned out, I thought I had focused on the crow, but it must have gone to the branches in front.  If only I had took it a few days ago   I could have entered it in the challenge. Such is life


----------



## sloweye

i love the top shot Wyb, awsome sky,  and spider shots are always cool.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Slow. We are blessed here in Oz to get such light.


----------



## Lioness

Sometimes the light in Aus is beautiful...When I wont get told off for not doing hw (heh) I'll post one I took near sunset. The light was just so golden.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Back in the land of greenery. And animals, too.







This duck seemed to love having its picture taken. It kept floating closer and closer (unless it just wanted food).





I officially hate other birds. They won't stay still and let me take photos. This one was a fine exception however.





Intrepid lamb. It moved off the rock before I could get another twig-less photo, though.





I had to take this very quickly while they were both looking at me.


----------



## Lioness

I love the second duck one, Leisha. It is so clear and defined.


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Cough*


*Cough*


(And no, that's not meaning I have a nasty cough at the moment).


----------



## Ursa major

I think Lioness has been confused by your well-known love of cheeseburgers, Hoopy. *cough* 


And that second one, with the food-loving duck, is a good photo.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Thankee. I've been wanting to get some good animal photos for a while, particularly ducks (mostly because they're in abundance and always around) so this one was a very useful duck. Took loads of her. One has her sticking her tongue out, heh. 

I need to work on getting clearer photos with my full zoom, the other photos seem a bit blurred. Trial and error.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Here to clog up the thread with some more ducks. And double posting, too. Tut.

Was crossing a bridge and some people were feeding the ducks, which gave me the chance to take some pictures. 

Nomming duck:


----------



## Shadow Trooper

No Way!!! 

Those photos are excellent HoopyFrood. However, I'm begining to think you either have the skills of Dr Dolittle or a collection of trained animals living with you LOL


----------



## HoopyFrood

Heh, thanks very much, Shadow (and no need to be formal, Hoopy's fine). And it may look like I'm sitting with a circle of animal friends around me, but really I just have a powerful, mighty zoom.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

HoopyFrood said:


> Heh, thanks very much, Shadow (and no need to be formal, Hoopy's fine). And it may look like I'm sitting with a circle of animal friends around me, but really I just have a powerful, mighty zoom.


 
Thank you Hoopy. Sorry, but would like to ask a few questions if you don't mind(?)

Do you use a digital camera or a proper one? (_knows that sounds stupid as a digital camera is a proper camera too_ )

What zoom do you use?

And do you take photos as just a hobby?

_Just like to state that none of the other photographers at the Chrons paid me to keep you from taking pictures by getting you to answer my deluge of questions!_ 

I would be interested to know what equipment others use too if your happy to discuss. Thank you.


----------



## HoopyFrood

No problems (as long as others don't mind the brief derailment of the thread...it happens!)

My camera is a top of the range digital camera (also known as a bridge camera, lying in that gulf between digital compact cameras and DLSRs). I'd sell one of my kidneys to buy a DSLR, I'd love one. (Hmm...that's an idea, really. Don't need two kidneys...)

The camera I have has a x18 zoom so lately I've been putting it to full use to get all these animal pictures (and yet even with such a large zoom, birds still insist on flying away when I'm trying to take a photo). 

Purely hobby. I just snap away when I'm out and about and try and get some experience taking pictures of everything and anything.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Wow x18 zoom! Out of my league 

Although it is encouraging to know it's a hobby for you and that your camera isn't an elite one. I just have a standard 8 megapixal camera with no real zoom.

It has been interesting looking at the different competition photos on the Chrons as well. 
I have taken a few photos of some collectables I have and it's amazing how you think it's the clearest picture going until you look at the picture on the computer 

I think I may have a go at giving next months competition a go. My photo will definately not be top class but I figure if it's really bad I'll just put 'Photo by Shadow Trooper aged 5'; maybe I'll get a sympathy vote?

However, discussing my _'I have a cunning plan'_ theory on the thread probably wasn't the best plan!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, do participate in the challenge, it's great when more people get involved. And worry not about what camera you might be using -- all cameras of any size and ability are welcome (I used to use the camera on my mobile phone when it first started, then progress to a compact, and now to my current camera). The challenge isn't just about ability or having a top of the range camera (mayhap it might give you a bit of an edge!), but interesting and thought-out photos that might catch people's eye. And it's certainly a good place to get experience, as the different themes make you try things that you may not have done so previously.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Thanks for the info Hoopy; I'm always telling the missus size doesn't matter too  but she just doesn't understand LOL

I appreciate your time in answering my questions and don't worry, if there's one thing I've learnt, it's that some of the best laughs to be had are when you're laughing at yourself 

or at least that's what the missus says when she points at me and laughs


----------



## Overread

ahh Hoopy welcome to the wildlife world! 
great to see you getting low angles in your shots - that really does help a lot with animal photos - as low as you can go can make all the difference between an average shot and a great shot.
Also it looks like you are set to do battle with the edges - like me - watch your sides of your frame and try to get all the bits in - clipped legs, whings, noses, ears, tails can be a disraction if its not an intended cutting - and yet it can happen ever so easily too


----------



## HoopyFrood

I automatically kneel when taking pictures of animals -- makes me more steady, for one. Couldn't do that with the last three photos, however, as I was on a bridge a couple of metres above them!

Yes, fitting them all into frame is sometimes difficult, especially as animals have that annoying habit of moving around...(and the bloody birds can take off at any moment...)


----------



## Overread

hehe I know that well Hoopy!
Out of interest have you tried setting up a bird feeder or two in the garden = that can really make small bird photography easier - all you need then is a hide/garden shed/well placed house window - to shoot from and make sure there is some natural decoration round the food for the birds to perch one for those natural looking shots.



AE35Unit said:


> Great spider pics OR! Have i found someone who likes spiders as much as I do?



hehe probable not - there is a reason I have a really long macro lens - bigger spiders will never get shot that close - heck I am worried about trying jumping spiders incase they jump at me!!!


----------



## HoopyFrood

I did do just that a while ago in my Exeter garden, hoping to get some photos. Not much success. But then that was during winter. I should try again.


----------



## Overread

yah more birds about now - during later winter whilst food is needed birds tend to stick to known sources of food - also a note - if you start a regular feeding station and keep it going into autumn and late autumn and then into winter you really have to keep it going throughout since you have created a regular supporting foodsource for the birds - cut it off suddenly and they are left without (and often in inflated numbers for the local area)
it can also (if your lucky) attract squirrels too


----------



## HoopyFrood

I keep meaning to take my camera onto campus. Loads of squirrels and birds and whatnot around there (plus some generally very nice views and green patches).


----------



## Lioness

Shadow Trooper said:


> I just have a standard 8 megapixal camera with no real zoom.
> 
> 
> I think I may have a go at giving next months competition a go. My photo will definately not be top class but I figure if it's really bad I'll just put 'Photo by Shadow Trooper aged 5'; maybe I'll get a sympathy vote?



I try and have a go in every challenge and I only have a point-and-shoot as well. I think 7.1MP and about 3x decent zoom. I still get some fairly good photos, and while I'm sure they could be better with a DSLR, they aren't bad. So have a go!


----------



## Ursa major

The composition, the capturing of the moment, the interpretation and meeting of the challenge, the imagination: these are the type of thing that get _my_ vote, so give it a go, Shadow Trooper.


----------



## Wybren

Hoopy I love your pic's they are great, especially that bird one!


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Lioness said:


> I try and have a go in every challenge and I only have a point-and-shoot as well. I think 7.1MP and about 3x decent zoom. I still get some fairly good photos, and while I'm sure they could be better with a DSLR, they aren't bad. So have a go!


 

Thanks Lioness . I had a look back through the thread and came across your frangipanis shot. Like many on the site you have a great deal of skill at (and I'm assuming love for) taking photos. 

Seriously, most of the shots I've seen are the kind you'd expect in books or advertisements. Maybe some of you should try it as a sideline(?)

Anyway, I will definately have a go at next months (May's) competition. Mainly because for a first attempt I don't want to enter a free choice but rather view what styles others are using on a particular subject, then try those types of pictures myself and then post my best.

Although I will probably be posting the ones that went wrong and asking advice too! Don't worry I'll let you know which ones are my good shots (as I don't think the normal human eye will be able distinguish good from bad on my first attempts LOL)


----------



## AE35Unit

Some pics of the fish in their new tank











A Buttferfly Loach sucking to the tank





From the other side


----------



## sloweye

The Loach looks good AE, watch it with that gravel tho; they tend to suck it up as they get bigger, i lost 2 like that. had to get the next grade gravel then they were ok.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> The Loach looks good AE, watch it with that gravel tho; they tend to suck it up as they get bigger, i lost 2 like that. had to get the next grade gravel then they were ok.


 
Well I've not seen him since yesterday. but surely if he were dead he'd float!


----------



## sloweye

Always check behind the filter if you cant find them, the do get stuck behind things (and under) we had to remove lots of our 'tank toys' as our clown loach's liked to get inside but couldn't get back out. 

I really miss my fish


----------



## AE35Unit

Na hes not there. He's probavly under a stone like he was yesterday.
I tell you what, they dont half move fast! Took ages or the shopkeeper to catch him!


----------



## sloweye

they are, we had a bullnosed and he was so fast it was scary, like a little torpedo.


----------



## AE35Unit

Thing is theyre mis-sold as Plecs but theyre not those at all. Theyre Balitorid loach! Totally different!


----------



## sloweye

yeah you get that alot, i got the same type of tettra from 3 diferent shops and the all sold them under different names.


----------



## AE35Unit

You'd think a big place like Pets at home would have knowdegable staff! I mean they werent totally useless but they had no idea what the plants were, and she wouldnt go near the Weather Loach. she freaked out when I expressed an interest in it,lol


----------



## Rosemary

Lioness said:


> I try and have a go in every challenge and I only have a point-and-shoot as well. I think 7.1MP and about 3x decent zoom. I still get some fairly good photos, and while I'm sure they could be better with a DSLR, they aren't bad. So have a go!


I only have a 2x but I think some of my pics have come out quite well.  This is another picture taken in Queen's Park.


----------



## Lioness

That's a nice photo. I actually find that I hardly ever use my zoom, unless there is no possible way of getting closer to the subject.


----------



## AE35Unit

Perky the Butterfly Loach!






He spends a lot of time doing this:





Its not easy to get a good photo.Have to stand back and crop later





They have modified fins which act as suckers. this allows them to survive in fast flowing rivers


----------



## Wybren

oh he looks kinda like our Bruce 1 (algae eater) I wonder if they are a related species


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> oh he looks kinda like our Bruce 1 (algae eater) I wonder if they are a related species


 
could be, tho i found out they dont eat algae but rather the small animals called aufwuchs that feeds on the algae


----------



## Wybren

Was just looking up the variety I have, they are _Gyrinocheilus aymonieri _which are sometimes called loaches, but aren't actually loaches. Apparently they aren't the best tank mates for other fish as they like to suck on them, but two that we have pester each other and leave Nemo and Dory alone, also too Nemo and Dory are sort of agressive so there is an interesting tank dynamic going at the moment, where fish that shouldn't be living togeather are going quite well as they have established a pecking order so to speak.


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> Was just looking up the variety I have, they are _Gyrinocheilus aymonieri _which are sometimes called loaches, but aren't actually loaches. Apparently they aren't the best tank mates for other fish as they like to suck on them, but two that we have pester each other and leave Nemo and Dory alone, also too Nemo and Dory are sort of agressive so there is an interesting tank dynamic going at the moment, where fish that shouldn't be living togeather are going quite well as they have established a pecking order so to speak.


 
Mines Beaufortia kweichowensis,known as Butterfly Hillstream Loach 
Butterfly Hillstream Loach (Beaufortia kweichowensis) &mdash; Loaches Online


----------



## AE35Unit

Couple of spider pcs found today, in the washing machine!
Amaurobius simils


----------



## Lioness

I took this way back in January but have only recently learnt to play with photoshop betterer. This is what I managed to do to my eyes.


----------



## AE35Unit

Great eye colour!


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Mesmerizing Lioness

If I tried something similar it would probably turn out like this......

...somehow not as captivating! LOL


----------



## Lioness

I had to go through a tutorial to do it...it still isn't as good as it could be.

You have to start off with light coloured eyes otherwise it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Rosemary

Super pictures of your fish, AE.  Like the bubbles on the second picture.
Lovely artwork on the eyes, Lioness.
I'll save my other spider pictures for another day, yours are just great, AE. 
I just call mine 'shifting sands'.


----------



## Esioul

Nice! Do you live by the beach, Rosemary?


----------



## Rosemary

Esioul said:


> Nice! Do you live by the beach, Rosemary?


Thanks Esioul.  Just a short drive to the beach which is good.


----------



## sloweye

Just posting this on for AE, the double flower on the flytrap.


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Just posting this on for AE, the double flower on the flytrap.
> 
> View attachment 18316


 
Triffid!!
Run, now!


----------



## Foxbat

Some new pics from me.


----------



## Foxbat

And a couple more.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Nice Foxbat! I really like the first two.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Every photo on this page is excellent. Even yours, Sloweye, even though you only included it for AE35.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Ok. In anticipation of next months photo competition I thought I'd show a few pictures taken at the Oceanarium at Bournemouth. They speak for themselves, but if anyone has any comments on how I could do better I'm happy to receive any tips.


----------



## HoopyFrood

They are some nice photos, ST. The only things I can really suggest is that try to aim to get subjects into the centre of the photos (doesn't always have to happen, of course, and I'm often of the belief that rules are only general guidelines when it comes to creativity) and try to get the whole thing into the frame (as OR keeps telling me, avoid snipped feet and whatnot!)

Also, to avoid blurring in places where you can't use a flash (because cameras tend to automatically adjust the shutter speed to let more light in when in dim conditions) then have a bit of a fiddle with any settings you might be able to change - maybe raise the ISO number, a wider aperture, or even just take the exposure up a little bit.

I'm still picking things up as I go along, so most of this is just the stuff I do to tackle such problems. I'm pretty much of the trial and error and find things out by myself kind of photo-taker -- could probably save myself a lot of hassle just by actually seeking down proper information, but then again, hands-on experience is always a good way to improve.


Forgot that I took some sunset photos while at home:







And found some running water to try out shutter speeds:


----------



## Shadow Trooper

HoopyFrood said:


> They are some nice photos, ST. The only things I can really suggest is that try to aim to get subjects into the centre of the photos (doesn't always have to happen, of course, and I'm often of the belief that rules are only general guidelines when it comes to creativity) and try to get the whole thing into the frame (as OR keeps telling me, avoid snipped feet and whatnot!)
> 
> Also, to avoid blurring in places where you can't use a flash (because cameras tend to automatically adjust the shutter speed to let more light in when in dim conditions) then have a bit of a fiddle with any settings you might be able to change - maybe raise the ISO number, a wider aperture, or even just take the exposure up a little bit.
> 
> I'm still picking things up as I go along, so most of this is just the stuff I do to tackle such problems. I'm pretty much of the trial and error and find things out by myself kind of photo-taker -- could probably save myself a lot of hassle just by actually seeking down proper information, but then again, hands-on experience is always a good way to improve.
> 
> *Forgot that I took some sunset photos while at home*


 


Forgot? Aaargh! how are your photos so good LOL. 

Had the vision of a 'Oh by the way here are some really good photos I found lying about' comment.

Thank you for your advice it is much appreciated (although I did try to keep the subjects centred; it's amazing just how fast turtles move! LOL). For presentation purposes I will look at cropping future pictures so the subject is centred.

Thanks again Hoopy.


----------



## HoopyFrood

No problems. I have exactly the same trouble with animals - they won't stay still! One thing I'm very glad about my bridge camera is it doesn't have the compact camera delay between pressing the button and taking the picture. Cheeky animals had always scarpered by the time my old compact took the photo. 

And yes, I was going to say, cropping is very useful for centring things!

And heh, no, I didn't mean "look at these lovely pictures I happened to have lying around". When I was taking some bookshelf pictures earlier, I spotted the sunset photos that I'd forgotten to move from camera to laptop. I have a tendency to just keep filling and filling my camera with photos until they reach the thousand mark or so (yay for 4gb memory card), only taking off photos that I particularly want, so sometimes I come across some that I'd forgotten I'd even took.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

HoopyFrood said:


> No problems. I have exactly the same trouble with animals - they won't stay still! One thing I'm very glad about my bridge camera is it doesn't have the compact camera delay between pressing the button and taking the picture. Cheeky animals had always scarpered by the time my old compact took the photo.
> 
> And yes, I was going to say, cropping is very useful for centring things!
> 
> And heh, no, I didn't mean "look at these lovely pictures I happened to have lying around". When I was taking some bookshelf pictures earlier, I spotted the sunset photos that I'd forgotten to move from camera to laptop. I have a tendency to just keep filling and filling my camera with photos until they reach the thousand mark or so (yay for 4gb memory card), only taking off photos that I particularly want, so sometimes I come across some that I'd forgotten I'd even took.


 
Ha Ha  Yep, I'm pretty sure that at the point of pressing the button my pictures would be award winning! It's just what happens between then and when the actual picture is taken 

I am looking forward to next months competition.


----------



## Foxbat

Just another couple of pics. My Cherry tree is starting to blossom


----------



## HoopyFrood

The beautiful weather has brought out all the creepies and crawlies:


----------



## AE35Unit

Wicked shot of a Meat Fly there for a bridge camera Hoops!


----------



## HoopyFrood

'choo mean, "for a bridge camera"? You dissing my camera, bub?!


----------



## BookStop

One of my beautiful girls just got her hair cut - isn't she cute? (ok, I shouldn't embarrass her like this - but i am anyway)


----------



## Ursa major

You're her mother, BookStop, and so it's part of your job description.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Leaf fly says "Hello!"


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Great shots Hoopy!!!!


----------



## AE35Unit

Took a trip to the South Park yesterday with the kids. Lots and lots of trees there,mnay quite old like these 2 Sequoiadendrons.
2 trees here, planted in the 18something, and now HUGE but multi stemmed, branching very low down so they look like a mini forest.


----------



## AE35Unit

HoopyFrood said:


> 'choo mean, "for a bridge camera"? You dissing my camera, bub?!


 
not at all hoops. I too have a bridge camera and they can be limiting I some areas(mine's weakness is macro, its just pants for it)
So its a compliment cos you got great pics out of a camera that isnt a DSLR that look like it is. If you see what i mean!


----------



## AE35Unit

2 more. 
First a large Fir of some kind(I know trees but I'm new to conifers!)





and a stand of Scots Pine


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm only kidding, AE, as usual. 

Yeah, I'd love better macro. I love taking macro pictures. The only way I get photos like the above it to get about a centimetre away from the subject. Which can make said subject a little angry, which is especially hazardous with bees and whatnot...


----------



## The Ace

Love the hoverflies though, Hoopy.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yes, I'm a big fan of hoverflies. They're cool.


----------



## Overread

I am always impressed with the macro features of bridge cameras - good shooting there Hoopy - having such a small distance to work with is very hard!

And now for myself - I found a sheep!:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3454173672_c9d308474c_o.jpg

and some sort of beetle!




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/3434861562_976829825e_o.jpg

Plus I started working on my blog again so there is a new page of shots (Marwell Zoo) and that means new shots from the past like this one




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3616/3488811768_4dfc56e2a8_o.jpg

And a taster from the Marwell Blog page




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3615/3442501627_745a1964d0_o.jpg

Marwell page: Overread’s Weblog


----------



## HoopyFrood

Aw, that otter looks really distressed. Stop hassling it, it's probably fed up of the paparazzi! 

And oh, my kingdom for camera with macro like that...........


----------



## Overread

actually I think he was complaining about the weather = or my lack of fishies for him!

and keep going with the bridge camera - then when you can get your hands on a - ahem "real" camera  - you will outshine many!


----------



## Erin99

Wow, some lovely macros in here recently. Hoopy, those are great! And heh. If only I could afford a decent macro lens for my DSLR! I don't actually have one for this camera; don't have the spare cash.


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99




----------



## Overread

warning incomming Leisha!!!
Really love those first 3 shots in the 3rd post!
and do I see a cat in all that!?


edit - scratch that first photo of the 4th post is the best of the whole lot!


----------



## Erin99

And lastly:







Edit: Oh, hello! Yes, I got to see cats!!! I GOT TO SEE CATS!!! I *LOVE* CATS! Not mine though, sadly.

One day, Leish, one day................


----------



## Lioness

Oh wow, you have been busy. I love the one of the boats lines up, and the third one of the first lot.


----------



## Sephiroth

Nice cat, Leish.  Looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Erin99

Ah, thanks, Lioness! That's Crail harbour in the third short.

Short?

And why did I almost write "turd shot"? 


yes, Seph, the cat...... may be somewhat familiar. Ziggy his mane is, you know.


Mane?


My English is slipping!


----------



## Sephiroth

Turd shot?  

Wouldn't want to be in front of one of those. 




Ziggy, you say?  Rings a bell.  Some of those places look mighty familiar, too.


----------



## Erin99

The places look familiar, you say?

Hmmm. How odd.


http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/40692-salutations-1717.html#post1266984


----------



## Rosemary

Marvellous photos of the scenery, Leisha and I love the sheep, otter and those great macros, OR


----------



## Erin99

*Warning to anyone who hates spiders: LOOK AWAY NOW!!!*






Sorry. But I was wondering if anyone could identify the one I caught last night. I'd never seen one like it, and it's sooo beautiful! Apologies for the photos, anyone who doesn't like spiddys! But yeah, I'd love to know what species she is......



























Thanks.


----------



## nj1

looks like a WOODLOUSE SPIDER to me. Follow link and scroll down for more info

Spiders


----------



## Erin99

Thank you!!! I was looking at various spider sites, and the one time I _did_ see a picture of a woodlouse spider, it didn't resemble mine, so I dismissed it. But after further study, you're right! Thank you!!!!!!


Shame I have to put it outside now. I've grown attached to it..........

Maybe I could catch it a woodlouse and feed it.....  Would be cool to watch....


----------



## nj1

Glad to be of assisstance.
woodlouse are easy to find, just go outside and look under almost anything in the garden (especially large pieces of wood) and you'll find them


----------



## Erin99

Yes, I've been woodlouse hunting loads of times. I love lifting various garden objects to see what lurks underneath.  I think I'll log off and go find my spiddy some food...........


Then I must let her go. I shouldn't be unfair and keep her in a small box. Oh, I shall miss you, fearless spiddy!


----------



## Wybren

Wow Leish, they are some beautiful Vistas. Scotland is such a beautiful place, I cant wait till I visit!

Here are some I took the other day on my girly day with my aunt


----------



## BookStop

You spent your girly day taking pictures of bugs? LOL.


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh i can't believe i missed a spider pic! Yea Leisha thats Disdera crocata or Woodlouse Spider,so called because it specialises in eating them(Pill Bugs in the US)
Most spiders won't touch woodlice,not even my Tarantulas! In fact i put them in the tank as cleaners and they do a grand job


----------



## Wybren

BookStop said:


> You spent your girly day taking pictures of bugs? LOL.



Yeah that is pretty usual for me and my aunt, our outings usually involve plants and bugs


----------



## Rosemary

I revisited on of the bigger parks in Perth.  It was guite warm and even the ducks didn't want to do very much.
I only have a small camera, which is why my pictures are not so good.


----------



## The Ace

N1J's right, Leish, but be careful, if those fangs can penetrate a woodlouse, they can also give you a painful bite.

You're right BTW, she's a girl.  (Palps are a dead giveaway.)


----------



## AE35Unit

Hey Ace does Freda like Woodlice?


----------



## The Ace

No, only slurpspiders and pringles.


----------



## AE35Unit

Any particular flavor Pringle? And what are Slurpspiders?


----------



## Pyan

AE35Unit said:


> And what are Slurpspiders?



Information gathering bots for the likes of Google and MSN.

Go to *Quick Links → Who's Online*, and go down past the list of actual members. After that, it's a mixture of Guests and slurpspiders.


----------



## chrispenycate

Actually, go down to the bottom of the list page and there's a box saying "display: all."

This can be altered to show "members", "Guests" or "searchbots"

Then you push "Display" and  there are thirteen spiders, six Yahoo Slurp Spiders, five MSNBot Spiders, one AskJeeves Spider and a Google AdSense Spider (actually, by the time I'd typed this there were several more)


----------



## AE35Unit

pyan said:


> Information gathering bots for the likes of Google and MSN.
> 
> Go to *Quick Links → Who's Online*, and go down past the list of actual members. After that, it's a mixture of Guests and slurpspiders.



Oh i know about those things. I noticed them on SFSite.com.
Users online Hal Jr(thats me!), Google(bot),MSN(bot) 
Never noticed em on here tho!


----------



## Foxbat

Some bird pictures.


----------



## BookStop

In the pokemon universe: Far'fetched, Pidgey, and Spearow


----------



## UltraCulture

Look into my eyes.

Timed the shot well just as a gust of wind flipped his ear up.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went for a walk today.


----------



## Foxbat

A plasma ball


----------



## Overread

I don't know why but I can never compose trees to look -- well - interesting!
And that is some great bird shots from people = love those two last ones of your Foxbat!

and now -- now for a bug - - a big bug -  a maybug!

























Raynox DXR 250 used in this last  one for that super close shot!
more and larger examples of the above in the flickr set:
Maybug - a set on Flickr


----------



## The Ace

Sorry, I always call them , 'Cockchafers.'

They're beetles rather than bugs (jaws instead of piercing mouthparts).


----------



## HoopyFrood

I really like the third picture.


[Tries very hard not to be envious]


----------



## Overread

they are actually quite large Hoopy - so if you ever find one you should still be able to get some good close shots of it!
and just give up on eating, social drinking and you shall soon save up the cash


----------



## HoopyFrood

Social drinking I rarely do anyway.

But there's some accursed thing that'll be stealing all my money next year. No posh camera for Hoopy for a long time unless from some unexpected windfall...


----------



## Overread

you know if you fall over on the street you could try sueing the council for monies!


----------



## Foxbat

Some helpful info on your flicker page Overread. Lots of detail on how you got those shots.

I've always been advised to stay away from teleconverters but your shots seem to prove that perhaps I should explore the possibilty after all.


----------



## Lioness

I haven't had time to take photos in age,s let alone upload them. I'll have to see if I can get some up in the next week...lack of photography is killing me.


----------



## Wybren

OR I love the bugs.

Hoopy, you make me want to visit there, that place is beautiful!


----------



## Overread

Thanks all 
Foxbat - With teleconverters it all depends on the lens you are putting them on. A cheap (a few£100) zoom (like a 70-300mm) is not going to work well with any teleconverters. 
1.4TCs will cut away 1 stop of light (so changing an f4 lens to an f5.6), but on a good lens will have very little impact on overall image quality in the field - studio test shots will show it, but out in the field its not a problem
2*TCs will cut away 2 stops of light from a lens and are really best kept to prime lenses only - and very highend ones at that since image quality will take a noticable hit. Some zooms can take them and still be usable - eg Canon 70-200mm L f2.8 - but you then need a good end camera body to help reduce overall softness.

Note also that if you add teleconverters to a lens the overall max aperture of the setup must not be greater than f5.6 otherwise the auto focus gets problems (again unless your using a top range camera body where again there is a little more leaway). So 1.4TC work well on f4 or wider lenses and 2*TCs on f2.8 or wider lenses. Sometimes you can still use AF beyond the limit, but its accuracy and speed are very poor.


----------



## Foxbat

Thanks for the info Overread. I'm using a Canon 450D and the lens I'd probably use with the Teleconverter is Canon 100mm Macro USM. D'you think it might be worthwhile? It's not the most expensive lens in the world but the image quality isn't too bad.


----------



## Overread

Macro lenses tend to be sharp enough - I use a 1.4TC with my sigma 150mm macro almost all the time with no problems.
Though you won't be able to use the canon brand Teleconverters since they are made to work with the canon L brand lenses only - and even then they will not fit all L lenses. Its a physical limitation because part of the construction protrudes out and hits the base of many other lenses.
I would check it with other users of that lens but I belive that a Sigma 1.4TC would fit well and I can see almost no difference at all between my sigma and canon 1.4TCs.


----------



## Foxbat

Again, thanks for the info. 

I'll look into the possible Sigma solution.


----------



## Overread

I think Hoopy will like this shot:





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2337/3543473338_89e7f21135_o.jpg

an ant eating some honey I used to attract them (and help keep them still as they feeded for me to take the shot). I have a lot of out of focus shots of him!


----------



## Lioness

Oh wow. That is amazing.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

That's quite a shot OR!


----------



## Ursa major

I think most of us will like that shot, OR.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Amazing shot, OR.


----------



## BookStop

That is wicked amazing, OR!


----------



## GOLLUM

That could fit nicely into in a magazine. Well done!


----------



## Morpheus42

@Overread: WOW


----------



## Rodders

That is a fantastic photo.


----------



## Foxbat

To echo previous posters - great shot!.


----------



## Overread

wow - many thanks all 

I hope to oneday to a series now of honey as the main subject - all that detal inside along with some creative lighting could work wonders!


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Hi. Have just got back from Warwick Castle where I entered 2 of the pictures in the May's photo challenge (Shadows). Thought I would give a proper view of each of my entries. First 'Guy's Tower'. I took the shadow picture from the battlements to the right in this picture:






Next was Richard Neville, the Kingmaker Earl of Warwick:






Last I thought I'd just display a picture of the lead up to 'The Mound', which was the original Castle position (in 1070) before it went through many rebuilds. The Castle was originally of timber construction with a wooden stockade.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, Warwick castle...

Did you get to see the giant Trebuchet?


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Sorry Hoopy, posted earlier then logged off. 

Yes we did get to see the Trebuchet, it was very good, although I really liked the Birds of Prey show (the Bald Eagle was excellent!). We were really lucky with our choice of day, the weather was superb.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yeah, Warwick Castle puts on some excellent displays. I rather enjoyed the talk about the swords. And the display by this awesome dude with bows and arrows.


----------



## Lioness

My georgeous kitty


----------



## katiafish

eeerm pictures of flowers? or babies? or both?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was grooving along the first floor corridor when I found this beast hanging around on one of the walls.

Now, I'm quite the fan of spiders, but OR, I apologise, I totally see what you mean now. When you're peering at these things with a macro lens, and they suddenly lunge at you...startling, indeed!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Me again. With more creepies and crawlies. 

Flower flies say "Get that camera out of my face, dude! Jeez..."
















I saw the above spider again today, running away from me as I hoovered...and into the room of my housemate who _hates_ spiders. I tried to find it before he came back. I think the spider may have hid inside some of his clothes (serves him right for leaving them on the floor, really...)


----------



## Overread

see see they are scary people killers!
and where did you find that fly - now I am jeaous - all I ever get are common ones - you got a pinky red one!


----------



## HoopyFrood

They didn't look so colourful when I was taking the pictures...the camera brings it out of them and makes them look their best (they'll be pleased). They looked like hoverflies, but with longer legs.


----------



## Overread

strange world it is!
but you do know its not ethical to paint the bugs right?


----------



## chrispenycate

Well, I'm no Hoopy, but a walk along the lake edge netted me:

Though the last one was in a market


----------



## Wybren

Your little camera takes nice clear photos Chris!

this is one from the other day, it was taken about 10am


----------



## HoopyFrood

Chrispy, I really like that one with the four birds in a row.

Me again. I know. Sorry.

The quay (and beyond).





Yes? Can I help you?





Man, I'm cool...





*Shun*


----------



## Foxbat

This spider faced up to me when I cleaned my pond yesterday (think I disturbed its home) it stood for ages on the rock and gave me plenty time to take som pics.


----------



## Foxbat

Here's another. It's got a fine pair of fangs


----------



## Lioness

Wah! I wouldn't get that close to a spider, even through my camera lens (which is only 3/4 of an inch long...shhhhh)

I love the bird ones Hoopy.


----------



## Overread

GAH!!!
Foxbat shots like that should be behind warnings -  gah its a monster!


----------



## Overread

What do you do when stuck in a garden centre with nothing to do but wait -- shoot the plants of course! Sadly I had the wrong lens on - my big 70-200mm is agood lens, but its min focusing distance is rather long - so I often had to stand a lot further back than I wanted - still it worked (mostly)





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2477/3598249995_332310aa17_o.jpghttp://





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/3598250415_a2e0f27b31_o.jpg

Though I did get some strange looks from the locals as I shot away!




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/3598249565_c17b9943d3_o.jpg


----------



## Culhwch

Love the first, OR. If I had a quibble I'd say it needs a little more space below the bloom. But it's a very minor quibble...


----------



## Culhwch

A couple I took a while back but have only just gotten around to processing...









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3298/3605574851_2b49063f7e_b.jpg


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I really like the bridge one Cul. But who would want to live in the city in that first photo?!

 (sorry I'm still smarting from state of origin)


----------



## UltraCulture

A few recent pics.


----------



## Foxbat

Really like that piece of wood ultraCulture. Nice textures in B&W.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I like the leafy droplet one.


----------



## Erin99

Well, I'm back off my Scotland holiday with Seph... and I have too many pictures to be healthy.......... I don't think there was a time my camera wasn't attached to my hand......


I won't upload all of them, else you'll all be groaning, so I'll try to stick to less.


----------



## Erin99

And more:


----------



## Erin99

And more:


----------



## Erin99

And more:


----------



## Erin99

And I think there's only one more post after this........

Sorry I've spammed loads of pics at once.


----------



## Erin99

And the last pic for now:


----------



## Pyan

Where's the loch with the little beach and the notice on the island, Leish?

And isn't that Eilean Donan Castle, star of_ Highlander_?


----------



## Erin99

Ah, that would be the ocean, actually.  The Atlantic Ocean. It's the White Sands of Morar, on the Road to the Isles. Honestly, it's soooo breathtaking there. Even Seph now believes me when I say it's one of the most beautiiful places.


----------



## Pyan

I thought it was! When I was about 13, we spent a week at Arisaig, just down the road. 

That was in the days when you could drive on the roads up the West Coast and maybe meet a dozen cars in the whole day...


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! I've been to Arisaig, too! Not as busy as Mallaig, but still lovely. The coast is spectacular there, isn't it? 

When I die, my ghost is going there. 

Oh, and they've upped all the roads from Fort William to Mallaig, so now it's not all back roads. Cool!

\o/


----------



## BookStop

Leisha, the photos are great. Scotland's tourist board should htink about hiring you to do pics of thier sites  

I'm fixin' to holiday there in a bit - are most of your pics ont he west coast?


----------



## Wybren

Hilarious Joke said:


> I really like the bridge one Cul. But who would want to live in the city in that first photo?!
> 
> (sorry I'm still smarting from state of origin)



I would, its a top city  Nice photos btw Cul

Loopy as always I am in awe of  your photos, they are beautiful


----------



## Overread

Leisha said:


>



Even with all those evening moody shots this is the winner for me 
great shot!

ever thought about trying HDR??

And from me I found a moth -- and it was a sleepy moth - so it got stacked!





though my camera histogram or the focus stacking program are defying me and giving me blowouts in the upper areas, but still I am very pleased with the overall result


----------



## Erin99

Oops... meant to say yes, Py, that was indeed Eileen Donan Castle. It's so beautiful there. I've been a couple of times, though this was the first with sun (in between the cloud).

And yes, too: my holiday was in the west - near Fort William. You'll love your holiday, Bookstop! Honestly, I can't recommend west Scotland enough....

And hello Wy! Hope you're doing well!

And..... heh. I did indeed take some RAWs for HDRs, but haven't yet been bothered to make any. Well, I made one, but the program I use does HDR as one of its many tools, so it's not very good. Shame,. though, cos the pic would have looked okay, too.

Great moth shot, though. I'd love to try stacking one day.






Some less good shots:


----------



## Erin99

And another couple which aren't so good:


----------



## Interference

This shot is fabulous, Leisha, jaw-droppingly good for the sweeping continuity of the curves.


----------



## Erin99

Wow, thanks! I have a different version of that, with more of the left curves in view. But I don't like to upload too many here. Especially of the same scene/angle.

Here's some different shots:


----------



## Erin99

And some more:


----------



## Erin99

And yet more (sorry!):






















A grab shot out the car window, down the motorway:


----------



## Erin99

And the last post:



























(I have mopre photos to post, but I'll wait, don't worry.)


----------



## Interference

I've looked at a lot of the posts here and felt "I have nothing to say except Wow" and so kept shut up, basically, but I guess now I've broken the silence, I'll just round it off by saying that, Leisha, you're blessed with a good eye and a fast trigger finger.  Some shots work bettre for me than others, as they always will, but the ones that work for me _really_ work.

I will now return to mute admiration.


----------



## Erin99

I always sound silly just saying "thanks" when people comment on my pics, but really, I can't believe how lovely people are here towards my pictures.  I love photography!

And yeah, some shots I take just for me, so I can remember the place rather than have a thought-out, composed shot, but I upload them anyway because others might want to see the area.

Thanks again!


----------



## Overread

now those first three of that last post - wonderfully and atmospheric shots 
Great shooting all round though miss landscaper! And get on and edit those RAWs and lets have a looksy!


----------



## Erin99

Ah, the sunsets were on the road from Perth to Dundee. The moon was lined up opposite the sunset. Perfect! My fav shot is the blue sunset I just posted on the last page. It's so calm and still.......

HDRs... gah. At one time I could be bothered. now? Now............ well...... um......... blegh. Hassle.

Here's the only one I _did_ start... though it's not finished and I can't be bothered to do so:






Needs brightening and such.


And a round house (not HDR!):


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## Overread

ooh!
someone found an interesting bug!


----------



## HoopyFrood

It landed on my coat (which is why the background is black) and its face was too funny to not photograph.


----------



## Wybren

Leish, they are wonderful photos, and it is great to see what my camera can be capable if I ever get the chance to use it 

OR your moth is brilliant, I thought it was an owl at first glance. 

Hoopy, I love your bug photo, if it is the type of bug I think it is, you have managed to make something that terrifies me look cute.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm not entirely sure what it was.

This was it crawling through the grass...


----------



## Wybren

from your original angle it looked like a cockroach of some sort, but from that angle it looks a bit like a cockroach mixed with a termite


----------



## Wybren

went out to the park today and took a few pictures


----------



## Rodders

Incredible. Where do you guys live. If i took a camera to a pond, i'd just have a photo of a semi-submerged shopping trolley.


----------



## Deathpool

You took awsome pictures people.


----------



## Lioness

They do.

You should grab a camera and join in!


----------



## Foxbat

Love is in the air


----------



## Foxbat

Great bug-shot Hoopy. Can't tell you what it is but here's a photo of the same type of bug I took last summer.


----------



## Deathpool

Lioness said:


> They do.
> 
> You should grab a camera and join in!


 
Something would go wrong. I don't know what, but something would.


----------



## Interference

Art never goes wrong, it's just misunderstood


----------



## Deathpool

I'd have never thought of photos as art. Part of ignorance I guess.


----------



## Interference

Anything that makes you go, "Wow, I never looked at it like that before" is art, my friend.


----------



## Deathpool

How can I take a picture when I have nothing to take a picture of?


----------



## Interference

How can you see a sunset with your eyes closed, or the ripples of a tap dripping into a coffee cup, or the shadow cast by an empty box on the windowledge?


----------



## Foxbat

If you're struggling to think of ideas for photographic subjects buy a photography magazine. I find they are full of new ideas and inspirations.


----------



## Overread

ps National Geographic is about the best one out there for inspiration!


----------



## Culhwch

Except for the fact that most of the inspiration is located half a world away!


----------



## AE35Unit

The rat cage came today as well as the carrier. We had the rest of the stuff we need so we popped into town and got two male rats. They're white with a caramel head and shoulders 
Meet Ben and Jerry


----------



## Foxbat

Nice rats. They often get a bad press but I've heard they make good pets. 

My only criticism - I would have called one of them Algernon and bought a puzzle book


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> Nice rats. They often get a bad press but I've heard they make good pets.
> 
> My only criticism - I would have called one of them Algernon and bought a puzzle book



Eh,puzzlebook? :s


----------



## chopper

Rodders said:


> Incredible. Where do you guys live. If i took a camera to a pond, i'd just have a photo of a semi-submerged shopping trolley.


 
ah, i'd forgotten where i put that....


----------



## AE35Unit

Some more pics of the rats, to be renamed whisky and Brandy I think!

Man are these guys hard to photograph! This nightmare heat isnt helping any!










It was full of bedding till this morning!


----------



## Foxbat

AE35Unit said:


> Eh,puzzlebook? :s


 
I was alluding to _Flowers For Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes. The principle character competes against a rodent called Algernon in intelligence tests.

Sorry for the feeble attempt at comedy, most folks find that I'm the only person laughing at my own humour


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> I was alluding to _Flowers For Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes. The principle character competes against a rodent called Algernon in intelligence tests.
> 
> Sorry for the feeble attempt at comedy, most folks find that I'm the only person laughing at my own humour



Ah now if I'd read that book I probably would have thought of that name too but you had me at an advantage.


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of shots of the Forth Road Bridge. They've been tweaked in Photoshop to compensate for both car windscreen and moving vehicle.


----------



## Foxbat

And the second one. A touch of dry brush and diffuse glow added to this one.


----------



## AE35Unit

Cool pics FB!


----------



## Wybren

The sky is really eerie this morning, this is what it looks like out our back window this morning


----------



## Culhwch

Did you see the clouds yesterda morningy? Amazing. Unfortunately didn't have my camera. I really need a compact to carry with me all the time...


----------



## Wybren

No yesterday I slept in and then TM wanted to keep the curtains shut. I just got back from the iga and every where has this haze about it, I had to clean my specs to see be sure it wasn't just dirty lenses


----------



## HoopyFrood

A few photos of the green 'shire where I only spend part of my life now:


















And a couple of a froggy:


----------



## Foxbat

Looks like a wonderful place Hoopy


----------



## Pyar

Hoopy those are beautiful! It seems like a landscape straight out of a fairytale.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, it looks better in the photos. It's just a muddy, brown river winding its way through the village really. But it's not a bad place. Nice and green.


----------



## AE35Unit

Looks very nice Hoopy!


----------



## UltraCulture

A few I took while visiting Carlisle Cathedral.


----------



## Erin99

Chronicles of the dancing seagul:


----------



## Erin99

And the chocolate Paisley egg that Seph bought me!!!






And not a chocolate egg:


----------



## The Ace

_TREE BEAR!!!!!!!!!!

_Freda dives on Leisha and envelops her in a hug.


----------



## Erin99

Whoa! Hello! And hello Ace! You're right, I don't spend much time here recently. Seems all my time these days is taken up in Dundee (and my parents stay in a hotel in Perth when I visit, cos they like it there so much). You really live in a beautiful.... I was going to say "city", but technically it isn't, so....

*hugs Freda and slips her some Pringles*


----------



## The Ace

Well, William the Lion said it was a city 800 years ago, we have a cathedral......


----------



## Lioness

I want a DSLR...got to play with a friend's today, and it was awesome. They make even bad shots look good.

*starts saving*

I've now gotta decide whether I want a car or a camera more...


----------



## Interference

Lioness said:


> *starts saving*



For some reason, I read that as "starts starving"


----------



## Overread

Starving, saving - same thing 

And I say go for the camera


----------



## Lioness

I'm leaning towards putting $100 a week towards the car like I told mum I would, then saving for the camera, then not actually getting the car until I can afford to pay rego etc.

Which all means I get no leisurely spending money for quite some time.


----------



## Culhwch

Save the planet - buy a camera and catch the bus!


----------



## Lioness

But mum says I can't take dancing lessons from a good teacher unless I get a car, because she wont drive me and she wont let my boyfriend drive me.

So really it's a conflict between photo and dance, and dance is probably going to win...


----------



## Wybren

Go the camera, a car is a never ending pit for money (unless your OR and then it makes no difference  )


----------



## HoopyFrood

I haven't been out with my camera for quite sometime, so I took it out when I went for a walk today. I'm so glad I did, because I found my favourite childhood creatures. These caterpillars used to fill my grandad's garden and I rambled all over it, playing with these things (and no, it's not because of their colour, this was _waaaay_ before my liking of that colour. A decade or more). 

















And a bee, mingling with the caterpillars:


----------



## The Ace

They look a bit like cinnabar moths, which are used to control ragwort, a weed toxic to livestock.

The bright colouring may be a warning of a bad taste.


----------



## Overread

Really like that 3rd shot Hoopy, background blurred nicly and the subject well framed 

but
*blinks* What the.... you let it die?? Poor thread! here you need some food!
















And this one has a title!!

Prisoner 701220





and larger versions (and probably some more as I edit them) in the set: 
Yorkshire 3 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Lioness

The rain at sunset:






And more of my pretty kitty


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went out for a walk and couldn't be bothered to take my camera. Big mistake. Decided it was worth it to run back and get it so I could take pictures of this. Although I was close to giving up before I found it again...
















Reeeach:


----------



## Lioness

The newest lot:


----------



## Ursa major

I love your first one there, Lioness. Very dramatic!


----------



## AE35Unit

Young Eagle.


----------



## The Ace

A couple from Germany;

Libation to Jupiter.

Me after dashing back to the line from translating to participate.


----------



## AE35Unit

Took a trip to Preston Park and Buterfly World yesterday, in Eaglescliff near Stockton, and out the  back they have a section for inverts and I got a few pics!
#1 Some kind of Stag Beetle?




#2 Cockroaches!




#3 another kind of roach?




#4 Bearded Dragons


----------



## AE35Unit

and theres more!
#5 a Corn Snake? (It was on the move when I took this)




#6 a sleeping Gecko




#7 Iguana wanting out!




#8 Royal Python? Not looking too great!




#9 star of the show!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Ha ha ha that meercat looks so human! Nice pics, AE35.


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks HJ. Oh and I got the two snakes wrong! The little red banded one is a milk snake and the python is a Boa!


----------



## Lioness

Yikes. That meerkat looks like my cat. He always sits like that in our armchair. So lazy...


----------



## Wybren

Nice photos everyone

I took this the other morning. I thought the fog was surreal.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Awesome pic Wy.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went into some catacombs today (as you do).


----------



## AE35Unit

Fabulous Hoopy! I love the second one,looks like a photo from the early days of photography with its muted tones and dark vignetting


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Oooh those photos make me want to write a story.


----------



## Interference

These pictures are utterly fabulous.  Nice, very nice, extremely nice, incredibly nice, Hee-hee and wow to AE35Unit, Wy, Hoops, OR, Ace and Lioness - you can fight among yourselves over who gets which  (just so you know, Wy's landscape is kinda unforgettable for me)


----------



## AE35Unit

took a trip to York on Sunday to see a special visitor. 
Steam loco 5072 Olton Hall better known as the Hogwarts Express,yes the actual train in the Harry Potter movies, and we got to ride on her!


----------



## AE35Unit

Hogwarts Express and the Harry Potter Fans-was a big Queue!





Inside one of the coaches, the seats were very springy!





If proof were needed...


----------



## Ursa major

Nice pictures there, AE.




_(Now if only there was a way to capture and transmit the smell of steam mixed with hot oil....)_


----------



## AE35Unit

Ursa major said:


> Nice pictures there, AE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Now if only there was a way to capture and transmit the smell of steam mixed with hot oil....)_


 
well its more a smell of smoke-rather like a good  barbecue,that is one with no paraffin!


----------



## Wybren

OOOHH Nice photos Larry!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

What a brilliant looking machine!


----------



## Wybren

these are some I took yesterday,


----------



## Culhwch

And what were you up to yesterday, Wy?

And nice photos of the Hogwarts Express, AE. I particularly like the fourth - pity about the photojackers...

Last week the wife and I bought a couple of tulips to snap away at. I wasn't particularly happy with any I took - screwed up the lighting. This is one I tried to save in post:


----------



## Wybren

I had to go to Sydney for the day. The top one was taken in over Brisbane, and the last ones are of Botany Bay/Cronulla area.


----------



## AE35Unit

Great shots Wy! And lovely flower Cul!

Well I just realised my film camera is 10 years old this year!!

Cant believe it was a decade ago when i popped into Jessops in wolverhampton and bought it!


----------



## AE35Unit

My 2 Canons go head to head.
2 Canons go head to head.
In the black corner weighing in at a quarter of a ton we have the 10D, and in the silver corner weighing in at next to nothing we have the EOS 300/Rebel 
To your corners! 






After several rounds with much blood sweat and tears neither side wins, its a draw. They shake hands and lay down together relaxing and chiiling out!
Photos shot on a Sony Ericsson W595 phone.


----------



## Interference

Love the composition of the first pic, Larry, and the moebius strap   Nice camera, too


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Int.
This is a cactus of mine that was nearly destroyed one winter, but opuntias are tough cacti!
All that remained was  a pad that I used a s a cutting which is now sprouting its own new pads, two of which you can see here.

Canon 10D
Vivitar 100mm macro handheld in the garden.


----------



## AE35Unit

This is the centre of one of those big sweet lolly pops you get at the seaside, about 3/4 lifesize. (recently been to Redcar)
The whole thing is a bit smaller than a CD!











By the way, it was delicious! 

Canon 10D
100mm macro
tripod
patience!(20 second exposure!)


----------



## AE35Unit

I came in from walking the dog last night and saw this fellow on the outside of the door. I quickly got the 10D, popped the white jiffy bag over the pop up flash and got off a few shots before going to bed.





This ones pretty close and hand held, with one hand holding the bag over the flash, not easy!


----------



## Overread

Trains, planes, sun and lollies!

And AE your making me jealous - I want one of those topscreen LCD things too!
Also, even though his leg is blocking his eye, I really do like that first shot of the daddly longlegs! The second has some great details, especailly around his mouth area, though the leg is a bit more distracting this tim. As for flash and bags use what I do - the Royal Mail elastic band! 

And now - now for a little bold robin - this little fella was very very bold, hopping right up close to me. Infact he came so close that I changed to my old kit lens and took a nice wideangle shot of him - 16mm bird photography - not something easy to get 





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2672/3860184142_50ece9122b_o.jpg
I did have a play with blurring the background a bit to try and hide the white grid effect of the wire on the posts - it sort of worked, but now I think it has a glassy look.

The rest of the shots though came of my nice big white lens - something that scared the life out of him first time he saw it (flew off and hid in a tree staring at me!). Though he quickly got used to it and came back to hop around.





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/3859398455_09ea00b5dc_o.jpg

He even tried to give me some help in digging up the bugs - that or a hint for me to stop snapping and start digging again!




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2650/3863910222_b409fe46c1_o.jpg

And if birds are not to your liking I had a quick scan through some old unprocessed shots from last year - and found a few keepers! The following 3 shots come from the British Wildlife Center (I think I am having withdrawl problems I haven't managed to get there once this year)





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/3840783805_5fa940b5be_o.jpg


----------



## Overread

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/3842620560_f1519d8b50_o.jpg





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2473/3841642624_cfeaaa0649_o.jpg

And if that is not enough the family and I spent a day taking a long trip (2 hours ish) all the way north into the dark and dangerous flats of Norfolk to vistit the Norfolk Butterfly and Wildlife Park. So of course some buggies were shot!





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3442/3831319432_8b43bb2091_o.jpg





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2631/3830518887_cc2f7cc3d5_o.jpg


----------



## Overread

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2504/3831317740_3864222b7c_o.jpg
And that was as close as I was going to get - he was free and loose - no pen, no glass, nothing between me and him! One of the spiders let out for people to see, hold and touch (with a keeper present of course). Quite a docile little spider (thankfully) but I was not going to test that by getting any closer.





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2486/3831320002_173206501a_o.jpg
Not that sharp, not that deep a depth and this is already quite a large crop of the original shot - but a flying butterfly! Only managed that as he was hovering around another of the same species - so I had a chance to get the AF to lock on and get a few bursts of shots.





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2490/3831315518_364f53db3c_o.jpg
Didn't have much time to see other residents of the park since I was a little pressed for time, but here is one of two newer additions to the center, a young Barn Owl, still in training for flight displays in the future.


And finally a little grasshopper who hopped into the house and decided to nose around. 





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2456/3841420506_eaa3f13c5a_o.jpg


----------



## Overread

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3539/3840735639_a9d182de4c_o.jpg
Those things are super long - way longer than the body - a little higher and I would have just managed to get them all into the frame!





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2513/3841421454_b2401736db_o.jpg
And yes he did decide to jump onto the flash diffuser at one point! 

And done - back to your regular viewing now


----------



## AE35Unit

Overread said:


> Trains, planes, sun and lollies!
> 
> And AE your making me jealous - I want one of those topscreen LCD things too!
> Also, even though his leg is blocking his eye, I really do like that first shot of the daddly longlegs! The second has some great details, especailly around his mouth area, though the leg is a bit more distracting this tim.


Top  screen LCD things? Confused!
Great shots of yours BTW!


----------



## Wybren

Very good OR. I love the little bird on the pitchfork.


----------



## AE35Unit

This is a plant I picked up recently, a Euphorbia trigona 'Red' or E. trigona ssp red, not sure on the proper nomenclature on this one.
It contains a white sap that can be irritable, but also it looks really cool close up!
First shot,from above and at lifesize(so about 22mm across) showing the morphology of the plant that gives it the name trigona.











10D + 100mm macro lens
Tripod
Remote release with mirror lock up
8 and 10 seconds respectively at f22 

(and in case youre wondering, this is how it looks 'normally')


----------



## Lioness

Some photos from the show the other day. I was considering putting these in blue, but decided they weren't blue enough.


----------



## AE35Unit

A couple of closeup still life shots.

First off my Father's day gift






10D + 100mm macro
Tripod +  mirror lock up
10 seconds at f22

Second, a bracelet my daughter brought home made of wooden beads





10D + 100mm with macro extender removed
8 seconds at f22


----------



## Erin99

Wow, there's some really great shots on this page!

And I love that Father's Day gift, AE. I have a silver web pendant somewhere...


----------



## Overread

!!!!! 
Leisha has been stalking me!!
Great wolf shot there


----------



## Erin99

LOL! Yes, sorry. I couldn't wait until you come here, so I went down there to stalk you. 

Actually, you'd have loved it there, in Dundee Zoo! There were brown bears and wolves and Scottish wildcats! I have another wolf shot, my fav:


----------



## Overread

I'm so jealous now! Looks like you had a great time (And I am sure your hiding lots of shots away!)


----------



## Erin99

Gah, tell me about it. I've so many shots (my spare 80GB drive has 2GB left, now!!!), and I've not been here for so long that I can't recall which shots I've uploaded. And I can't be bothered to get the unseen ones in a folder to resize for here, either...... grrr!

Too many folders of shots! Photos of France, and Dundee Zoo, and Keswick/Derwentwater, and The Law, and the Highlands...........

ARGH!!!!


----------



## Overread

hehehe I know how it feels! 
Time to start looking at terrabyts and more!

But great to hear you having such a good time


----------



## Erin99

Thanks.  You should be happy too, I take it, what with being nearly set to move?


And nooooo!!! I've already got two extrnal drives, but yes, I am considering a bigger one.

Or a PC. I like the idea of, in whichever new house my folks' buy, having a PC set up in the room I'd design as a lounge/bedroom. Then I can finally plug my printer in somewhere, and the screen wouldn't hurt my eyes like my laptop one does. And it'd be cheaper to buy new HDs for it, too............


----------



## Overread

A pc does have advantages, but make sure you get your desk near your bed (otherwise its a pain getting out - esp on cold days ) And look for terrabyte harddrives - they are now very affordable (heck remember hte old days when 1GB was masses that you would never fill!)

As for me - packing -- eh *look at tip...er rooom* there might be some going on at some point I think!


----------



## Erin99

LMBO! I know what you mean. I had to tidy my tip when my folks said they wanted to sell this house. So I've now removed the clutter out of sight and can unload it on the floor in the next house. 

I did managed to get rid of about 20+ bags of rubbish, however.

And yes, I've been looking at TB HDs. I get emails from Saverstore and eBuyer and Amazon, and their monitors and HDs are tempting me. Just need the spare cash.


----------



## Overread

yah I know the feeling - sadly with 2 moniter deaths and no harddisk space left I am being forced into my choices!
That and I still want to save for lenses - nice big shiny ones!


----------



## Wybren

Nice shots everyone! 

Leish I especially like the little bug on the leaf!

OR there is a shot on some site, I cant remember which site, but it is of a flower you took, It is beautiful, I wanted to say on the site but you had to join up to be able to comment.


----------



## Pyan

OT for a second...



			
				Ms. Doodah said:
			
		

> And yes, I've been looking at TB HDs. I get emails from Saverstore and eBuyer and Amazon, and their monitors and HDs are tempting me. Just need the spare cash.



Amazon do one for less than £75!  - I was amazed they've come down in price so quickly...

Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAII 32MB Cache Dual: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Sorry...


----------



## Overread

Wybren said:


> Nice shots everyone!
> 
> Leish I especially like the little bug on the leaf!
> 
> OR there is a shot on some site, I cant remember which site, but it is of a flower you took, It is beautiful, I wanted to say on the site but you had to join up to be able to comment.



My flower is loose on the nets?


----------



## Wybren

I dunno, it had a photo of you and a whole lot of your photos and people could vote for it, so I am assuming it is a site you have joined.


----------



## Erin99

Ah, that's a nice HD, Py! I'd have to buy the power and data cable to buy a TB SATA HD, though. And a good PC, too, cos my old one has IDE connections on the motherboard, and I gave it to my dad.

But I'm hoping to get a great spec-ed machine once I save up, with a couple of spare HDs. Also want a small fridge in my room, and a sofa, and a laptop desk.....

Not sure where the finances are coming from, however. 

Wonder what I'd get for me on the black market?



Wy, that's a damselfy on the leaf! I LOVE them! The pic is of a French damselfly - looks just like a dragonfly.

And... OR!!! Not *another* lens? Which one is it this time?


----------



## Overread

hehe many many lenses that I want - sadly I doubt I will be getting any lenses soon what with uni costs and computer needs. But in time in time.
I really want the 300mm f2.8 but its the price of a car (£3000-4000 ahem...) though some more moderate ideas are a nice wideangle lens (£300-400) and a super macro lens which does up to 5:1 macro - that is 5 times life size - or in other words this sorta stuff
No Cropping Zone


----------



## Wybren

AH I think I know the ones you mean, they are smaller that a dragon fly and more brightly coloured.


----------



## Erin99

Whoa.

I. want. that. macro. lens. 



I'd love to be able to shoot that close. I tried to get shots of the hummingbird moths flying over some lavander bushes in France, but my 14mm-42mm wouldn't do much good. And they're soooo fast! Pmmmmmf!

I'd considered a wideangle too, but in the end I'm happy with what I've got. But yeah, a 300mm would be good - if only they weren't mental prices. Mine is over £500....... which I can't afford or justify..........

If I were you, I'd invest in a car and some driving lessons - that way you'd be able to visit the Lakes (and the near-innacessible-lakes-not-on-bus-routes).

Lenses come once you go out in your car to shoot some groundbreaking wildlife videography that the BBC pay handsomely for. 


Eit: Yes! Although, I saw some beautiul black-winged dragonflies in France, too.  They didn't stay still long enough to shoot them, though.


----------



## Overread

Hehe I can dream (speaking of which anyone catch that BBC wildlife competition show?) 
But yeah its the best lens for macro - and its only on canon    (see see I told you canon were the best) 
Though till then I am playing with my Raynox DCR 250 - not too expensive but gives a heck of a lot more magnifaction to a lens.
And cars are costly when one has busses and legs (though I might need a tent if the bus is only once a month!)


----------



## Wybren

OHHH OHHH I ment to mention, On this little calender that someone really nice sent me they ask at the back for anyone who has taken good pictures of places in Scotland to email them and they pay for photos and give full credit too.

weecalendarcompany.co.uk

I think there are some people here with shots worthy of those calendars


----------



## Erin99

LOL! Well, as for me, I'm not sure my shots are up to their standard. I'm a long way off professional level, ad I don't have the right equiptment. But maybe others will want to enter?

I urge everyone to go to Scotland.



--------------

And nope, not seen any BBC wildlife show. I'm watching very little TV these days, even more so than usual. Maybe I can get a HD TV, too, in my planned lounge/bedroom?


----------



## Overread

Iplayer dear loopy one BBCi player! 
do your TV viewing from your laptop 

And someone here is still streets ahead of most of us when it comes to landscapes!


----------



## AE35Unit

Overread said:


> hehe many many lenses that I want - sadly I doubt I will be getting any lenses soon what with uni costs and computer needs. But in time in time.
> I really want the 300mm f2.8 but its the price of a car (£3000-4000 ahem...) though some more moderate ideas are a nice wideangle lens (£300-400) and a super macro lens which does up to 5:1 macro - that is 5 times life size - or in other words this sorta stuff
> No Cropping Zone


Ah that'll be the MPE-65! Want one of those too tho you really have to know whay you doing and have next to no DOF. Want one tho!
As for the 300-2.8, would rather have the 100-400 L. More practical and easier to use. Can you imagine how heavy thaaat 300 would be! To get an f2.8 it needs an objective lens 6 inches across! That's why they're so expensive.


----------



## AE35Unit

A couple of cool planes spotted in Darlington earlier!!













Interestingly I googled the number on the first on (A Cessna Caravan amphibian numbered N208FL) and it led to a real plane owned by someone with a blog about its travels!
(TB11HYJ) Travel Bug Dog Tag - Cessna N208FL
Pity I'm not a member of that site-I could tell him I have his plane!


----------



## HoopyFrood

A while ago I was in the kitchen and I saw this little guy run past the back door. I followed him around the side of the house and saw him climb the wooden stairs at the side of our house. Then he just sat for ages, like this, on the banister. For ages. Just when we started getting worried about him, he hopped back down and ran off. We think he was either sunbathing or was drunk.


----------



## Lioness

LOL!

I'm betting on drunk...he _can't_ be comfortable.


----------



## Rosemary

I'm sure I posted this the other night  

I took my youngest Granddaughter to Yanchep Park for the day.  It was very peaceful and the little one had a great time.


----------



## Interference

Are Koalas meant to look so grumpy?  Reminds me of -- oh, actually, now I think of it, that was a mirror I was thinking of ...


----------



## Rosemary

They just eat eucalyptus leaves, then sleep all day.  I think I would feel a bit grumpy with nothing much to do.

Perhaps it is a witches mirror - never show the true image!


----------



## Ursa major

Rosemary said:


> I'm sure I posted this the other night


 
I think you did, with a comment about how Koalas weren't native to Western Australia.



Interference said:


> Are Koalas meant to look so grumpy? Reminds me of -- oh, actually, now I think of it, that was a mirror I was thinking of ...


 
I'm sure that's just a reflect reaction.


----------



## Interference

Rosemary said:


> They just eat eucalyptus leaves, then sleep all day.  I think I would feel a bit grumpy with nothing much to do.
> 
> Perhaps it is a witches mirror - never show the true image!



Lying mirrors!  Something else to be grumpy about.  Grrrr


----------



## Wybren

We are in the middle of a dust storm at the moment






since I took this the sky is more pinker and the winds are blowing a gale.


----------



## Culhwch

Yeah, it's like Judgement Day out there at the moment, Wy! Very eerie...


----------



## Wybren

Driving home from work, I could see the moon, through a haze of dust, it is still very dusty and windy out there but not as bad as before.


----------



## Interference

Wow ... (I actually said that out loud about three times) eery is the word.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

It was CRAZY in Sydney - everything was red:

Sydney dust storms: latest advice for travellers | Mail Online
http://myfxadvice.com


----------



## Interference

Now, _that_, my friends, is _weather_.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Screw weather, my car is FILTHY!


----------



## Interference

Lol 

May I just point out that weather that's been screwed is called a tornado


----------



## AE35Unit

This is one of my tiny succulens, Haworthia truncata, a relation of Aloe from South Africa.
I'm really rather pleased with these for a simple set up!
First pic about 1:2, second 1:1
Canon 10D + 100mm macro with sunlight, and mirror lock up


----------



## AE35Unit

Can you guess what it is?

Looks like frozen water doesnt it!






Well actually its just a piece of a plastic net bag after being cut with scissors


----------



## Interference

*Very* neat


----------



## AE35Unit

Interference said:


> *Very* neat


 
I think I should have kept you all guessing! 
Hey I reckon we could have a 'Guess the Object' thread on here....


----------



## Rosemary

This is the flower of a Pink Rainbow, a member of the Sundew family.






[/ IMG]


----------



## AE35Unit

Very nice Rosemary! Not sure why the [IMG ] tags are showing tho- also I notice there's a space in the last, closing tag.


----------



## Rosemary

AE35Unit said:


> Very nice Rosemary! Not sure why the [IMG ] tags are showing tho- also I notice there's a space in the last, closing tag.



Thanks AE!  I don't know why the tags are showing either


----------



## Lioness

My sisters, caught at the end of some cartwheels and other random gymnastics


----------



## Pyan

Rosemary said:


> Thanks AE!  I don't know why the tags are showing either



If you're copy and pasting from Photobucket, the IMG code already _has_


----------



## Rosemary

pyan said:


> If you're copy and pasting from Photobucket, the IMG code already _has_ [/IMG} tags, so there's no need to put it between another set taken from the icon menu above, which I suspect is what you've done, Rosie...[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'll get the hang of this, if it's the last thing I do :D
> 
> Exactly right Pyan, that's just what I did :o  Thanks for the tip :)


----------



## Pyan

S'okay, Rosie - it does take a while to sort everything out when you're trying something new...


----------



## Wybren

Went out today and took some photos





Stone Curlew (or screams like a woman bird)





Bearded Dragon





Mr Turtle





Ms Koala





Ms Wombat


----------



## Wybren

Sophie the Sheepdog





Kalamata the olive python





One of Lenny's cousins





Red Kangaroo





TM and a Grey get up close and personal


----------



## Wybren

Masked owl





Barn Owl





Barn Owl





Sea eagle





Wedge tail eagle


----------



## Rosemary

I just love the pictures of the owls and the Eagles, Wybren!


----------



## Tansy

love the sea eagle shot - wow


----------



## HoopyFrood

AE35Unit said:


> I think I should have kept you all guessing!
> Hey I reckon we could have a 'Guess the Object' thread on here....



I actually posted such a thread many times a while ago. But this was at the time when the site was being awkward and wouldn't let me post new threads (until Brian told me how to fix it) so after failing about six times, I never got around to posting it when I could again.

Loving the owl pictures, Wybe.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some recent macros


----------



## Lioness

A panorama of the place we stayed in Tumby Bay (or rather, the view from the place we stayed in Tumby bay). I took 5 photos and then stitched them together.


----------



## BookStop

Wybren - those barn owl and wedge tail eagle shots are frikkin' amazing - good enough to show in any nature mag! (sophie could so be my Jenna's cousin)

Ae - I just love macro shots, esp the second one 

Lioness - can't even tell those were stitched together. Looks darned near perfect to me.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I did that silly thing of going out without my camera, spotting interesting creatures, and having to run back and get it again. 

Today I found these. I thought there was only one, so I tried to remember where he was when I ran back to get my camera. When I returned, I found the whole clump of trees was teeming with them. I didn't know what they were, but I've just done some googling and now I know.

They are Ladybird larvae. I did not know that this is how Ladybirds start their lives and I'd never seen these before. Although it sounds like they're only around for a couple of weeks, which might explain it. 

This is apparently a "third instar (developmental stage)" larva:






As is this one:






And this is apparently the pupal stage:


----------



## The Ace

Yup, they're as voracious as the adults, though.  The bright spots are a warning to predators that they taste bad, again like the adults.

I can't remember exactly but there are six or seven instars including egg, pupa (crysalis) and adult (imago) with the animal shedding the outer cuticle to grow larger at each stage.


----------



## UltraCulture

A few recent snaps.


----------



## UltraCulture




----------



## The Ace

Love the yew berries UC.


----------



## Wybren

Those ladybug kidlets are really cool Hoopy, I never realised they started out like that. 

That panorama is really cool lioness.

And thanks everyone for the nice comments about the birds  here are some more


----------



## AE35Unit

A member on a macro forum kindly mailed me some ripe fruits of this unusual and most special UK native tree. I have never come across one myself so these were a joy to receive!
All shots Canon 10D + 100mm macro lens, available light supplemented with small LED security light




















Thank you most kindly Harold!


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy's challenge entry this month reminded me of something I'd tried last time I was up in Dundee. The moon was so low over the city, and soooo big, and I moved the camera around on a slow shutter speed so I could make some light trails. I even tried an S, with little success (so all credit to Hoopy for getting a three correctly - and backwards! And by leaving the camera still.).


----------



## Erin99

And some more, since I'd got carried away and was having fun:





(Moon was very visible in that one!)


----------



## Erin99

And the final ones:


----------



## Wybren

Cool Squigly photos, the remind me of the ones I took above sydney when I flew back from my grandfathers funeral, I liked the patterns that the traffic made from above, so I tried to take a photo of it but it turned out squiggly. You can kind of make out the flow of the roads though. (the white arrow thing is the light on the planes wing)


----------



## HoopyFrood

No one taken any photos recently, then?

Horse coming over to say hello.






Even the seagulls don't want to go in the water.


----------



## Lioness

Don't blink
















A pretty river






And all of my fantasy books...


----------



## Rosemary

A cool day at the beach.  Sorry but I don't know why it came out as a thumbnail


----------



## Interference

The music in my head is by John Williams ... something to do with a shark 

Actually, that looks very like a part of the beach in the town where I live, Rosie.  Are you sure we aren't neighbours?  How far west is Western Australia, exactly? 

These photos are superb, guys.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Very nice, Rosie.


----------



## Rosemary

Thank you HJ!

No sharks just jelly fish that day.  I'm quite sure we are not neighbours though.  How far west, Inter?  Well I suppose it depends where you are at the moment and which way you are looking!


----------



## Interference

I'm looking East


----------



## Rosemary

Then it's closer to you than the other States of Australia!

I like the picture of the 'Angel' sculpture Lioness and Hoopy's 'horse'.


----------



## Overread

Lioness - those poor poor books! They need a shelf - or at least a disorganised pile to be put into!

And Hoopy - I have an admission to make - you know Malazan Book of the Fallen and how I said I would beat you in reading it (and then mostly failed) well here is the reason why: I kinda let the books to someone - who might you ask well:






Who? on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
It takes him a while to read you see -

And CAT!




IMG_1138 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
totally missed her eyes - got hte nose though the nose came out really well!


----------



## Lioness

Overread said:


> Lioness - those poor poor books! They need a shelf - or at least a disorganised pile to be put into!



That was a disorganised pile...

But anyway, that was me taking them all out of the bookshelf so I could move the bookshelf. They're now back in, more organised than ever


----------



## Overread

Tiny tiny spider - the sort that get dubbed money spiders - well this was a tiny moneyspider! Taken with the new lens 





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4311926083_e1f6023666_o.jpg


and proof that catseye shots will not be coming from me any time soon - a very unwilling model - she didn't even brush for the shot! 




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4312663454_177b72d35b_o.jpg


----------



## Overread

The shiny new lens got some fielduse!!















larger versions in the set: MPE 65mm first field test - a set on Flickr


----------



## The Ace

Is that a termite, OR ?


----------



## Overread

I have no idea what it is. I found it under a rock though there is a lot of leaf debries on the ground at present


----------



## Wybren

It looks kinda termite like, you know, before wings and a non translucent body that is


----------



## Wybren

Came across this way the other day, thought I might share the view.

Barrington Tops NSW AUS


----------



## AE35Unit

Pip the Chile Rose got a new home today!


----------



## AE35Unit

Overread said:


> I have no idea what it is. I found it under a rock though there is a lot of leaf debries on the ground at present



Springtails OR, cool tiny beasties!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wybren said:


> Came across this way the other day, thought I might share the view.
> 
> Barrington Tops NSW AUS


 
Hi Wyb, I grew up in a town next to the Barrington Tops...

Were you just flying over on your way to Sydney or something?


----------



## Wybren

Really? Where? I grew up in the Camden Haven area

We were going up Thunderbolts way to mums place. Thats from a look out somewhere between Gloucester and Walcha


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Ha ha, Gloucester actually. Lovely place to grow up. 

We used to go on holidays to Port Macquarie. It's nice around there.


----------



## Wybren

I grew up in Bonny Hills just south of Port.

Gloucester is beautiful, we stopped there for lunch on the way up, it was sunday so not much was open but a few cafe's. What are the bluffs that you can see from the town called? they are amazing.


----------



## AE35Unit

Couple of pics of Tiny, my new Tarantula, a Salmon Pink Bird Eater.


----------



## Overread

AE35Unit said:


> Springtails OR, cool tiny beasties!



Yep indeed - and that guy was only around 2mm long at the most. Deuteraphorura inermis so I am reliably informed, though ids of such small insects can be very hard when the differences between species can be as small as having one hair extra on its leg or not. 

Also some more madness from the Bigulator Ray!





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2735/4521279753_15c6a8e7cd_o.jpg
bugs indoors are often so darn dusty!





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4521915392_395695ee91_o.jpg
I really need to setup some reflector just under my lens for shots like this so that I don't get that powerfull under shadow - a little shadow is fine, but not as much as this.
Also this is about the only time these little devils are still, the rest of the time they are going mad to get back under things and hide up again 






http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4500820507_2d63b3e69e_o.jpg

Ok that is a failed image stack - just two images, but if you look close you can see I missed out a section by accident when shooting. Sadly it shows up all too badly in the final image (just look at that blurry band going through the eye for an idea)





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4521915838_fc7cfd719b_o.jpg

A Speedwell (Veronica species) flower (as I have been informed). The MPE makes these tiny flowers really come up nice and large for the camera.

And finally I did a landscape shot!!




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4457589479_54bc7a0b80_o.jpg
Though I still need a good wide angle lens, but the 70-200mm does quite well for a selective landscape lens


----------



## AE35Unit

Cracking landscape shot OR!


----------



## Wybren

It is a beautiful landscape


----------



## ktabic

Great landscape there. Where is it?


----------



## Ursa major

Of course it's beautiful: shot by Or and it's Cumbria (or somewhere close by).







* Waits to be disabused. *


----------



## AE35Unit

Ursa major said:


> Of course it's beautiful: shot by Or and it's Cumbria (or somewhere close by).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Waits to be disabused. *


With only one slight niggle. The horizon is slightly off,look at the  houses!


----------



## Wybren

Could be the houses are slightly off, I saw a few old houses not quite right on my recent travels.

this is another stiched landscape. The left is Mt Warning on the northern NSW coast.


----------



## Interference

Ursa major said:


> * Waits to be disabused. *



Who abused you?  _Let me at 'em!!!_


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wybren said:


> I grew up in Bonny Hills just south of Port.
> 
> Gloucester is beautiful, we stopped there for lunch on the way up, it was sunday so not much was open but a few cafe's. What are the bluffs that you can see from the town called? they are amazing.


 
The Bucketts. We lived in a fine old national heritage house on top of a ridge that looked across to them. It is indeed a beautiful place.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some shots from the garden, while the sun was out!
New leaves on a Oak sapling





And a bud yet to open:





A field of Moss, or a scene from Avatar!





Pricklies! My one remaining cactus, the winter took the rest!


----------



## AE35Unit

Had a garden safari yesterday, found some cool beasties:
These two are wolf spiders, loads of them, and very fast. In the summer the females can be seen carrying the egg sac










And then i found this huge House Spider hiding under something in the garden.










Finally I found this cool fly on the kitchen window


----------



## StormFeather

I've been watching this chap for a while this afternoon, as he's right by the table where I'm working. He's nearly caught a couple of bumble bees, but they managed to get away. Not sure what kind of spider he is, but would love to find out, if anyone knows? Sorry it's not the greatest pic, but my little camera seems to have a problem focusing on him in close-up:


----------



## The Ace

The behaviour'd suggest a crab spider.  Are the front two pairs of legs thicker than the others ?

If you watch him long enough, he may change colour to match the flower.


----------



## StormFeather

He's been on the flower now for well over an hour and is still greeny-white.  His front legs are thicker and longer than his back ones, and he did try to grab at the bees - a vicious looking cuddle!

while I typed the above, a bluetit just flew down to a bush within a few feet of me.  I love being able to work from the garden


----------



## The Ace

It's how crab spiders operate.  They ambush nsects which visit flowers for nectar/pollen.


----------



## StormFeather

I almost feel sorry for him - the bees seem to sense his presence and haven't visited that flower for ages.  they get close and then fly away, leaving him twitching his arms in frustration.  

He's turned round now to face the outer edges of the flower, where I've seen smaller insects land, but he's not blending in very well.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some recent macros:


----------



## AE35Unit

The Ace said:


> The behaviour'd suggest a crab spider.  Are the front two pairs of legs thicker than the others ?
> 
> If you watch him long enough, he may change colour to match the flower.


Definitely Crab spider (Thomisidae)
I've still never seen one!


----------



## The Ace

Loved this;


----------



## AE35Unit

The Ace said:


> Loved this;



On a Peugeot 207 perhaps?


----------



## AE35Unit

More Macros:
Ginkgo biloba leaf bud





Bluebell fruits 





Where fairies come from?


----------



## The Ace

AE35Unit said:


> On a Peugeot 207 perhaps?



The Auld Alliance lives !


----------



## AE35Unit

Antz!!

I have a young apple tree in the garden and I  noticed these ants on the terminal stem, so I grabbed the camera and  attached the monopod (the tripod would have been useless in this  instance)  

The shots were taken with the macro lens on the 10D in Av mode with manual focussing and with baited breath  as the stem was moving in the breeze! It was fun to do and I got 4 OK  shots out of the exercise!


----------



## BookStop

Wow - you are getting really good witht hat camera - i'm getting jealous  Love the ants, and flowers!


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Karin! I could use some kind of tether to stop the branch blowing back and forth in the breeze.


----------



## Culhwch

Been a while since I've posted any photos in here, but I recently picked up a new lens (Tamron 90mm macro) and I've been stalking around the house looking for suitable subjects...


----------



## AE35Unit

Couple of Astro shots from last night, both 30 seconds exposure

Due south:





Ursa Major


----------



## AE35Unit

Culhwch said:


> Been a while since I've posted any photos in here, but I recently picked up a new lens (Tamron 90mm macro) and I've been stalking around the house looking for suitable subjects...



Nice Haworthia!!
  I had one of these briefly before it curled up and died.


----------



## AE35Unit

And heres the composite imae of Cygnus after processing all 10 frames into one.






And look, I might have captured something else!


----------



## AE35Unit

seems its a satellite flare:





close up of bottom pic


----------



## Triffids

I used to love photography, then i went to University and studied it for 3 years...


----------



## AE35Unit

Triffids said:


> I used to love photography, then i went to University and studied it for 3 years...


I studied it for 2 years at college and fell in love with it again (been into it since I was in short trousers)


----------



## Interference

That was only last Wednesday


----------



## AE35Unit

Interference said:


> That was only last Wednesday


LOl, but I'm a time lord!


----------



## Triffids

AE35Unit said:


> I studied it for 2 years at college and fell in love with it again (been into it since I was in short trousers)



I should have left it as a hobby i think, ahh well maybe one day I'll get back into it. Won't be anytime soon though I'm sure...

I'm liking your astro shots, I always wanted to do some myself but never got round to it. 
Have a look at this if haven't seen it already:

The Making of a Mind-Blowing Space Photo | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## Culhwch

More macros from around the house - some notebooks my wife made...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Nice photos and nice notebooks!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was this ever stickied, or am I just making things up again?

Anyway, it's been a while.


----------



## Vertigo

Well, a bit like my reading, I dropped have been out of serious photography for several years now. But recently decided to get back into it and got hold of a digital camera (Canon EOS20D). Considering I have been running a digital printing lab for the last 5 years it is really pretty shameful that it has taken this long for me to acquire a digital camera, but I do still find myself looking longingly at my old Hassleblad and the dust gathering in the darkroom that has now become something of a store room But hey ho, times move on and I do find photoshop manipulation quite fascinating. Maybe I feel it is a little too easy to do stuff somteimes but then again maybe art is about the final result not how clever you are with technique?

Anyway here is a recent experiment and since the intro to this thread talked about getting into the techie side of things as well as the pure art I have included the original and 2 others:






The original a Lilly from my garden.






After a bit of cropping and darkening of the background






After some fooling around with some artistic filters.

By the way HoopyFrood loved your sunsets particularly the almost understated second one. Just a thought but I would probably dive in and remove the house lights in the bottom left.


----------



## Ursa major

I can almost see the brush strokes on that last image.


----------



## Vertigo

it is staggering what can be achieved with a few mouse clicks in Photoshop. My avatar was created in a similar way but with different filters.


----------



## Overread

OK two big bits of news - well three bits of really big news infact!!!

1)
I've wanted to get a shot of one of these bugs for ages, and then the other week one lands right on my windowsill and poses for me!






larger: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/4845492599_dd25c72268_o.jpg
Taken with Canon 400D, Canon MPE65mm macro, 580EX2 + lumiquest softbox
Each shot taken at f5.6, ISO 100, 1/200sec
Stacked from a series of 5 shots with Combine ZP

I might have to try editing and stacking again to lose a bit of the glare around the midface area, but overall I'm very pleased with the result. It was a handheld stack with the main limit being the recycle time on my flash. I'm seriously putting though to getting an external powerpack just so I can burst out 5-10 fast shots with flash when handholding a stack (there were 3 or so missed frames in this stack alone - thankfully there was enough to make a working stacked shot)

2) Next bit of big news is the appearance of a new shiny lens! Infact morethe case that I sold one of my lenses and bought a new lens - the same lens! But now its got a shiny V2 and it shoots birdies now!!




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4777129591_6d7132dc80_b.jpg
400D, 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 + 2*TC at 400mm

3) And the third and biggest bit of news is I got a new watch!


----------



## Erin99

OMG! OR, that watch is soooo beautiful. Looks expensive.....!

The bug looks amazing, too - I love how close your macro goes. I've been attempting to shoot bugs while on holiday in France and I didn't do so well with the hummingbird moths (sooo strange and pretty!). Got a neat photo of a macro-ed fly, though.

And that blackbird is sweet. 


Which lens did you replace?


----------



## Overread

Heh I tried a humming type moth (well it was hovering around some flowers) and yah I didn't do very well either - those kind of macro shots are hard (infact insects in flight is very hard all over! I've seen people using several flashes and lasers to get inflight insect shots).

And yah the watch was a big surprise but now at least I can tell time (If I remember to wind it up)

As for lenses I replaced my big white 70-200mm with the upgraded version of itself - sold the original for the same price I bought it for as well which really helped in getting the new one.

But now lets see your macros and shots!!


----------



## Erin99

The Hummingbird Moth:






As for *my* shots - I haven't edited or resized any of them. I can't be bothered to, if truth be told, cos it take so much work (I have loads of shots)!


Oh! Blimey, I looked out the window and shot this just now:


----------



## Erin99

And happy birthday, btw, belatedly! I assume the watch was a gift?


----------



## HoopyFrood

DOUBLE RAINBOW!! All across the skkkkkyyy! *Laughs manically* What does it meeeean? Almost a triple rainbow...it's too...it's too intense...All across the skkkkkyyyy...!!


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy, you are fantastic! You've given me the biggest laugh of the day! You sound like a complete nutter - something Seph and I often sound like.  I have the urge to hug you! (You going to the Sep. con? I could hug you then? )

I love double rainbows. And yes, I did think there were possibly three 'bows at one point, though it was too faint to see on camera.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I am not averse to sounding like a loon. I do it a lot. 

Right, I'm offski. I have the house to myself, time to scare myself silly with the best ruddy horror film I've seen in a while. And I'm sychronised watching with No One, I need to turn it on before 9:50pm...

Laters, yoof.


----------



## Erin99

Watching a horror film with No One? Scary.

Have fun.


----------



## Tillane

That third pic is a stunner, Leish.  I sometimes get find myself wondering if really good 3D renders are real, but this one goes the other way.  Found myself wondering "how'd she do that one?" and then realising it was a photo.


----------



## Vertigo

Awesome pics Leisha! We used to get double and triple rainbows quite frequently when I was in Shetland possibly due to the low angle of sunlight in the winter and possibly to having water all around in most directions (are they more common out at sea?). Also saw a full circle "rainbow" one time when flying into Dublin - pilot saw it first and pointed it out to the passengers - surprised the plane didn't flip over as nearly everyone on the right side of the plane crowded over to see out the left


----------



## Erin99

Thanks, all!


Sorry to spam, but for the last three days we've had rainbows in Dundee - and always in the same spot! We get a great view from the flat window.

First, there were the rainbows in my previous posts in here. Then:


----------



## Erin99

And today we got the most spectacular full arch. My camera lens wasn't wide enough to capture it all:


----------



## Erin99

And:
















And here's a pic I took for Cul, since he's a fan of monochrome:


----------



## Vertigo

Wow Leisha those are some more awesome rainbows.


----------



## Interference

I think you should take the hint:  *THAT'S WHERE THE GOLD IS!!!!!*


----------



## HoopyFrood

DOUBLE RAINB-

OK, I already did that.

Some fun rainbow facts. Rainbows are full circles, only the earth gets in the way. To know where a rainbow is going to pop up, just have the sun behind you and the rain in front and it should be there.


----------



## Interference

Don't listen to her!  It's gold, I tells ya. *GOO-OO-OOOLD!!!!!*


----------



## Ursa major

* Expects Inter is often to be found pottering about when there's rain and sun around together. *


----------



## Interference

We don' take kindly ta claim-jumpers 'round hereabouts.  Thereabouts, yonabouts and roundabouts, we don' min' so much, but not hereabouts ....


----------



## Vertigo

HoopyFrood said:


> DOUBLE RAINB-
> 
> OK, I already did that.
> 
> Some fun rainbow facts. Rainbows are full circles, only the earth gets in the way. To know where a rainbow is going to pop up, just have the sun behind you and the rain in front and it should be there.


 
As I mentioned you can see that full circle rainbow from an aircraft if you are lucky.


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> And here's a pic I took for Cul, since he's a fan of monochrome:


 
Oh, ain't you sweet! I may have to admit that in this case the colour shots work better, though. Just don't tell anyone I said that...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Finally go out and about with my camera again. 

This little guy was just hanging upside down on a tree trunk. I swear he was posing for me, 'cos as soon as I turned away, he disappeared. There was also one sitting on a wall, eating some popcorn, which I tried to get a photo of, but he got all excited when I came over and dropped his popcorn. I handed it back to him and he was all cute with his scrabbling paws and little mouth. But then he kept dropping it and started following me instead, probably smelling the chips I was carrying. 







Moody seas and dark skies...looks like I'm in some kind of violent, dark storm here, but it was actually a nice, if a little cloudy, day. 











Blue skies and blue sea


----------



## Vertigo

I like the two dark ones Hoopy, especially the second one. I really should be getting out and about with mine but life's just too must right now - barely finding time to check in here and make the odd post.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I really like all those sea shots Hoops.



> barely finding time to check in here and make the odd post.


 
I know what that's like, this is my first time here for over a month (which feels like ages). Still, it's good to be back, even if it's 3:21am!


----------



## Interference

The middle one is my favourite.  It has a beautiful sweep to it but there's a conflict in it - not harsh, but energetic - and a moody mood.


----------



## Overread

Looks like you had better luck with your grey than I did with my last one Hoopy - darn thing was too fast when he was moving and decided to sit in the darkest possible corner possible when he decided to stand still! 

But that was nothing next to the most recent challenge - I risked life and paw for a shot of a hornet no less!





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4978894089_a78a15767a_o.jpg





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/4979501986_0e3e162b65_b.jpg





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/4979085939_632174e313_b.jpg

Ok so not quite life and paw; I found that hornets really don't do cool mornings, in fact this little one was quite happy to site on the wood and not move at all as I took photos - though interestingly he was very sensitive to the flash - antenna shifting around each time the flash went off.


----------



## Culhwch

That first shot is just awesome, OR. Don't get me wrong, the others are great as well, but that first one is the winner for sure. Great pose, framing, tack-sharp. Wonderful.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

> That first shot is just awesome, OR. Don't get me wrong, the others are great as well, but that first one is the winner for sure. Great pose, framing, tack-sharp. Wonderful.


 
I agree, that first one is tremendous.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Damnit, OR, I swear that every time I post my measly photos, being all proud like a school kid with a blotchy painting of a tree, you swoop in with your awesomeness!

Very awesome, by the way.


----------



## Overread

Thanks all  
I agree there is a certain something about that first shot, I've no idea quiet what and I think it might have been a total fluke - or finally something about composition clicked in my minds eye at the time! 

And keep going Hoopy - I'm sure you'll could easily overtake me!


----------



## Vertigo

They are pretty awesome OR and the first one in particular. And don't knock yourself Hoopy I think yours are pretty awsome as well. Particularly the second one. It would have been too easy to find yourself lightening that one up but dark like it is it's perfect. That said (seeing as how this thread was originally intended for talking techie about our photos) there are a couple of minor post production tweaks I might have done if it was my shot. Would you like me to post a slightly modified version here, see what you think?


----------



## StormFeather

Just wanted to share some recent evening shots from the house


----------



## Vertigo

Nice SF beautiful tones. A warning to you though in the last one it looks like you have some muck on your sensor; look just right of the moon. If it is an SLR you'll just need to clean it. Otherwise I don't know .


----------



## StormFeather

See - I didn't notice that smudge initially, but I've gone back through the photos I took yesterday evening, and again of a foggy sunrise this morning and this is what I found (the sunrise ones have had to be tinkered with to show up the smudges though - it was too bright otherwise)





















I guess it's probably flare off the sun and moon. At least I don't have to worry about cleaning the lense of the camera now!


----------



## Vertigo

Unfortunately I don't think that's right. The marks are in exactly the same position in the frame on each shot irrespective of the position of the sun/moon. Therefore flare is extremely unlikely. Also dirt on the lens is unlikely (though that can make flare worse) as that will not focus as distinctly as this on the sensor.

Looking at these images I would say you almost certainly have dirt on your camera sensor. The best way to test is to take a photo of plain grey card and then play with the lightness and contrast in something like Photoshop. It is scary what you will find if you do that. My sensor is in bad need of cleaning but I'm going down to our Lab in a few weeks and we have all the right kit for doing it down there so I'm waiting.

If you have not done this before then great care is needed. A manual blower will do it, but *do not* use canned air as they will sometimes spray fluid which can damage the sensor. You can also get special cleaning "sticks" a bit like cotton buds but again great care is needed as the sensors can be damaged very easily.


----------



## StormFeather

Oh dear 

I wouldn't have a clue how to start with something like that.   Guess I've got to find a place that could do it for me.  Nevermind

Maybe I'll ask Father Christmas for a better camera for Christmas!


----------



## Vertigo

Is it an SLR with removable lenses? If so it is easy enough to do but I would probably recommend taking it to a camera shop. They should be able to fix it in a matter of minutes. If it is a compact camera then I'm much less sure. As their lenses do not come off no dirt should ever get in.

A better camera is not necessarily the solution; all digital cameras with removable lenses share this problem, though some are now "self-cleaning" I have heard very mixed reports on their efficacy.

Certainly don't abandon hope it is only a couple of bits of dust


----------



## StormFeather

(My ignorance - I have no idea what an SLR is? )

My camera is a basic Olympus 'U'710 camera - pocket sized and good for general family stuff, but I'm getting a bug now!

Tried to get some pics tonight of the moon, all beautiful, hazy and golden, in the same place as last nights pics. I just couldn't get the camera to focus how I wanted. And when I try to get sharply focused close ups it just can't handle the pressure.

Mind you - the budget isn't great right now, but any suggestions for a reasonably good/ reasonably priced camera that will enable me to get the shots I now crave would be gratefully received!! After all - I still believe in Father Christmas !


----------



## The Ace

The lens is fixed. Fine, use a _Very_ soft brush or a photographic blower brush to wipe the lens' front element or, if possible, just to blow any debris away.

*DON'T *breathe on the lens or use solvent cleaners, optical glass is very soft and you could damage it beyond repair.


----------



## Vertigo

SLR stands for Single Lens Reflex camera. They are generally used by professionals and more serious amateurs. Modern non SLR's can give remarkably good quality nowadays and you really only need to go to an SLR if you want to be a bit more creative, have the flexibility of different lens, filters etc.

As Ace says, if it's a fixed lens (which it certainly is from your description) then it is either muck on the lens, or if it is on the sensor then there's really not a lot you can do about it.

Re the other focusing problems I'm afraid I have no idea at all... battery possibly?

Re other camera recommendations I'm afraid I'm not the best judge, very out of touch with the latest cameras these days. However I'm sure there are plenty of others here that could make suggestions. Might help if you specify some sort of budget.


----------



## Mouse

StormFeather said:


> Mind you - the budget isn't great right now, but any suggestions for a reasonably good/ reasonably priced camera that will enable me to get the shots I now crave would be gratefully received!! After all - I still believe in Father Christmas !



My camera which got stolen was a pretty decent, reasonably priced one. It was a fujifilm, but I can't remember what one exactly. But that's a good make. I think it was £140 from M&S. (I had a _very_ nice M&S giftcard from work for my Christmas present, so I spend it on the camera.)

The one I'm using now is my old Samsung L201, which is good enough for what I want really, but the macro is poo on it. So if you go for a Samsung you'd probably be ok too. The quality of the pictures are pretty good.

With digi cameras, I think it's better that you go for a bigger optical zoom, rather than worry about how many mega-pixels and digital zoom and all that sort of thing.

(An SLR, as well as what Vertigo said, is one of those ones with the big lenses on it.  edit: and if I'd read the other posts before replying, I'd have seen that Vertigo also says that too!)

By the way, loving the photos in this thread! Especially Hoopy's sqwirl!


----------



## Vertigo

Mouse said:


> (An SLR, as well as what Vertigo said, is one of those ones with the big lenses on it.  edit: and if I'd read the other posts before replying, I'd have seen that Vertigo also says that too!)


 
I just love that definition Mouse


----------



## AE35Unit

This is a comma as seen on my Sony book reader, taken at 100X thru my microscope
The light was pretty bad so the colours a bit off!







And this is the word 'go' at 40X





The odd detail is the rough texture of the screen, which ensures against glare when reading in bright light.


----------



## Lioness

Hi guys...long time no see.

I went photographing today for the first time in almost a year. School got in the way, and stuff.

Anyway, these are some of my favourite results.


----------



## vector7

Hey lioness, love the second one. Can you tell me the camera you used and the settings??


----------



## Lioness

I used a Canon Powershot A470 for all the photos (7.1MP, 3.1x Optical zoom)
For each of the photos, the camera was on Manual mode, with these adjustments:

Photo 1: Exposure time 1/160, Aperture F/5.8, ISO 200
Photo 2: Super macro mode. Exposure 1/320, Aperture F/3.0, ISO 80
Photo 3: Exposure 1/250, Aperture F/9, ISO 80

The only ones I can adjust for myself are the ISO...so it was mostly the camera doing it all.


----------



## sloweye

So i'm not the only one who's been away then? 
Some nice shots there. And i have the same problem with my fuji, they just dont let you interact.


----------



## Lioness

Not the only one ^^. School got in the way of internet time. 

I am so getting a DSLR as soon as I have money. I got to play with a friend's yesterday, and loved it.


----------



## vector7

> I am so getting a DSLR as soon as I have money. I got to play with a friend's yesterday, and loved it.



Yes. I know what you mean. I have a Panasonic DMC-FZ18 [8.1 MP, 18x Optical zoom]. Its good. Lets you play around with almost everything. You don't get that optical viewfinder though.

I recently used a Nikon D3100 DSLR. Brilliant camera, loved it. Let me post the pics once I get them reduced in size. Each of them are around 3 MB that too in JPEG!!


----------



## mosaix

Lioness said:


> Not the only one ^^. School got in the way of internet time.
> 
> I am so getting a DSLR as soon as I have money. I got to play with a friend's yesterday, and loved it.



DSLRs are fine if you go out with he _intention_ of taking photographs. But they're too bulky just to carry around just on the off-chance. I use an Olympus C8080WZ, it's great for things like the photo challenge when I take it with me intentionally for just that. But there are many occasions when I'm just out and about and I see an excellent subject but I just haven't got my camera to hand.

I'm looking round for a high-quality compact that I can keep in my pocket all the time.


----------



## Lioness

mosaix said:


> DSLRs are fine if you go out with he _intention_ of taking photographs. But they're too bulky just to carry around just on the off-chance. I use an Olympus C8080WZ, it's great for things like the photo challenge when I take it with me intentionally for just that. But there are many occasions when I'm just out and about and I see an excellent subject but I just haven't got my camera to hand.
> 
> I'm looking round for a high-quality compact that I can keep in my pocket all the time.



As far as compact point-and-shoots, I really do like the Powershot series...you can adjust enough stuff on manual mode (well, mostly enough), but they're not clunky.


----------



## The Ace

I know what you mean.  I inherited a Canon EOS 350D and I'm gradually building up a system (none of my 35mm gear is compatible) I now have a long zoom and a flashgun.  

It's far more convenient to slip my casio compact into a pocket for everyday use, though.


----------



## sloweye

I just need to get a EOS D body, nearly all my stuff will work with the D's. wish i'd known you wanted a flash gun though, i gave my spare away not long ago... still, boot fair trawling for photography bits is always fun


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> I just need to get a EOS D body, nearly all my stuff will work with the D's. wish i'd known you wanted a flash gun though, i gave my spare away not long ago... still, boot fair trawling for photography bits is always fun



Careful if getting an older EOS DSLR, the new EF-S lenses won't work with them. Mines a 5 year old 10D and trying to get a decent wide angle lens for it is a nightmare- the newer cameras use a lens like a 18-55 EF-S or ideally a 10-22, but because they're in EF-S format I can't use them on my canon! EF-S llenses have a rear element that protrudes further which fouls the mirror on older cameras. Sigma lenses are fine tho appaeently


----------



## sloweye

Mine are sigma, they work on my brother inlaws fine. He is watching ebay for one the same as his for me.


----------



## AE35Unit

Lioness said:


> I used a Canon Powershot A470 for all the photos (7.1MP, 3.1x Optical zoom)
> For each of the photos, the camera was on Manual mode, with these adjustments:
> 
> Photo 1: Exposure time 1/160, Aperture F/5.8, ISO 200
> Photo 2: Super macro mode. Exposure 1/320, Aperture F/3.0, ISO 80
> Photo 3: Exposure 1/250, Aperture F/9, ISO 80
> 
> The only ones I can adjust for myself are the ISO...so it was mostly the camera doing it all.



Ha, that's the camera we bought for my daughter who, at 6, seems to have developed a natural talent for photography! The A470 is a very capable camera-better than my Lumix FZ-7and the super macro mode is astonishingy good!


----------



## Overread

Well I tried out Zerene Stacker instead of CombineZP (which I've used up till now) on one of my previous failed stacked shots - and it worked! 





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5210003510_1998f4893e_b.jpg

A bit softer (Zerene doesn't sharpen the stack like CombineZP does) and still some overexposure on the shot but it worked! Zerene also appears to do more of a tonemapping exercise so the shot looks a lot flatter with the lighting - but the details are stacked up so its just a case of polishing now


----------



## CyBeR

Wow, great photo Overread. I'm really digging the contrast and the clarity. 

Had a bit of fun myself with a panorama these days. I'm starting to enjoy shooting these when I get my hands on a camera. Went in hard with Photoshop to clear out some artifacts and...well, let's just say the photo's not entirely real:


----------



## Overread

My my this poor thread has seen some dark times - time to send it back up with a few nice pics 





Try to guess this one - I'll give you one hint, its very very tiny 





And a springtail - from last year, but still a valid shot of the tiny little devils


----------



## AE35Unit

A fly's eye OR?


----------



## Overread

Close AE, but its not a fly's eye


----------



## mosaix

Some kind of spore?

Anyway, advice required. I currently own an Olympus C8080WZ DSLR, and excellent camera but a little on the heavy side and it certainly won't fit in my pocket. So I'm looking to get something a little more compact.

The Panasonic TZ range attracts me (recommended by Which?). The TZ10 has excellent reviews but seems a little over the top in as much as it has a GPS function that records place detail with the picture. Not a feature that I would find useful and, in addition, reviews report the feature drains the battery rather quickly. 

But the TZ9 seems to be a cut-down TZ10, without the GPS. It seems fairly new so reviews are rather sparse. 

Anyone any experience of the TZ series?


----------



## AE35Unit

Mozaix, Id recommend a fuji or canon- the panasonics are great (i have one) but their sensors are too small so lots of noise even at low ISO!


----------



## mosaix

AE, what model of Panasonic do you have?


----------



## The Ace

It's not an SLR, mosaix, just a bridge camera (too big to be a compact, not well-enough specified to be an SLR).


----------



## mosaix

Thanks, Ace. It's not an SLR I'm looking for, rather something I can carry around on an ad-hoc basis.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 review - Pocket-lint

The TZ9 is practically identical, but without the GPS feature.


----------



## AE35Unit

mosaix said:


> AE, what model of Panasonic do you have?



Lumix FZ-7, a bridge camera-looks like an SLR but isnt.


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## sloweye

Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## Overread

Ohh pretty snakes - like the first two there! 

Also - in other news - I think I've made a monster:




and possibly got a new camera


----------



## Wybren

Nice reptiles Hoopy!

OR, that is definitely a monster alright!!

Mosaix, as someone who sells cameras (among other things) for a crust, I would say a Lumix is a good choice, of the cameras I sell, they are the only ones I don't feel ashamed to sell and I know the customer is getting something quality.


----------



## AE35Unit

Taken from the garden last night and lit from the side with my 40W desk lamp. 100 mm macro plus 50mm reversed.


----------



## Interference

It must be Spring 

The daffs are out ....


(excellent technique, great results, as always, Larry)


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks Int! I should have mentioned that these are Forsythia flowers,  not daffs. Each flower is an inch across.


----------



## Leadbelly

<a href="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2831786880060019373QLsTAw"><img src="http://inlinethumb30.webshots.com/46749/2831786880060019373S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="SDC10125"></a>


----------



## AE35Unit

Leadbelly said:


> <a href="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2831786880060019373QLsTAw"><img src="http://inlinethumb30.webshots.com/46749/2831786880060019373S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="SDC10125"></a>


Your first shot didnt come thru, try this;


----------



## Leadbelly

Thank you


----------



## AE35Unit

Leadbelly said:


> Thank you



No problem. Nice shot by the way, was a shame for it not to be seen!


----------



## J Riff

This rat looks scared because it was. It tried to run up my pantleg in a back alley. A cat chased it under a fence as I was walking past. Seriously. Really. Then it ran up this pipe and just hung there. Hope it's doing OK. )
)


----------



## Mouse

Poor wee man. He only looks like a babber too.


----------



## AE35Unit

Last of a bunch of tiny Cherry Tomatoes, and yes I ate it afterwards 






















30D + 100mm macro


----------



## Mouse

I love those. Who'd have thought a tomato could be so photogenic?


----------



## Vertigo

Yeah nice shots AE. I keep meaning to get myself a macro lens and just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## AE35Unit

Mouse said:


> I love those. Who'd have thought a tomato could be so photogenic?



Very tasty too (my favourite fruit)
Its odd really when you consider the group of plants that tomatoes belongs to contains mostly poisonous herbs!


----------



## Overread

I finally decided that my lens deserved better than a cheap welly sock - -sooo -- I bought it some clothes:


----------



## Ursa major

* Quickly looks away. *

Please tell me you've removed the arm from that sleeve, OR.


----------



## The Ace

He ate it.


----------



## AE35Unit

7D wh, nice! And what lens is that-70-200 f2.8 L? The flash thing, i notice its open top and bottom, doesnt that allow a lot of light to leak out instead of all going forward?


----------



## Overread

Nibbled and stashed the arm somewhere....actually if you happen to come across it do tell me if you find it!

And yes that is the 70-200mm with both 1.4 and 2*TCs attached (mostly just to show off all the camo sleeve - I normally only use one or the other). As for the better beamer that is actually an interesting question I hadn't considered and I've honestly no idea about its light loss from the open sections


----------



## Vertigo

OK these aren't great works of art but I thought they might amuse, though I'm not sure whether they should be classified as porn:


Just lifted these from my garden!






Ahhhhh he wanted a hug!






Whoever thought we were the ones to invent plaiting!













And then just a quick shot of the house a wee while ago, it was raining so I didn't hang around to get it really good


----------



## AE35Unit

Lol carrot sex, awesome!


----------



## Interference

There ya go, lowering the tone again 

Carrot _love_, if you don't mind


----------



## Ursa major

Shouldn't those pictures be in one of the... er... red tops...?


----------



## Vertigo

I'm not sure they would have quite the same... er... aesthetic appeal!


----------



## Tansy

Just a few of the better snaps of my weekend oop North (Durham)

Cathedral

























​


----------



## Tansy

Down by the river


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh i love durham,  only been there once tho


----------



## Tansy

My mum is from Durham so spent many a time there a child )


----------



## AE35Unit

Here be spiders!
this on sat on katie's finger














Those 3 taken with the flash gun armed Canon

Here we have the mighty Tegu, lurking in my shed and snapped with my phone.

The above wee thing would be like a mite on a dog compared to Tegu!


----------



## AE35Unit

5 year old Matthew with his first camera.





"I'll just check the image worked OK"





And I kid you not this was the result!


----------



## Wybren

Took this this morning, am hoping to get up earlier tomorrow to catch the sunrise


----------



## mosaix

Wybren said:


> Mosaix, as someone who sells cameras (among other things) for a crust, I would say a Lumix is a good choice, of the cameras I sell, they are the only ones I don't feel ashamed to sell and I know the customer is getting something quality.




Wybren, I'm ashamed to say that I've only just noticed this post. Thanks for the advice. I went for the TZ9 in the end and, so far, I'm more than happy with it.

I like the way you've caught the clouds in that shot, into the sun as well.


----------



## Wybren

TZ9 is a good choice, nice optical zoom, you get the Leica lens for a way better price than a Leica. Nice 

and thanks, cause you like it so much, here is one from further back


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Lovely pics Wy. Where are they taken?


----------



## Wybren

Bonny Hills, Hastings area of NSW.


----------



## AE35Unit

Wybren said:


> TZ9 is a good choice, nice optical zoom, you get the Leica lens for a way better price than a Leica. Nice :


Well a lens with the Leica badge on it anyway- still quality glass but not the same as a genuine Leica Summicron lens.


----------



## Overread

I present to you pure - undiluted - Shinyness!


----------



## Wybren

OOHHH Shiny!!!

here are some pics from today











This is Master Scifi


----------



## Wybren

These are from a place called Apsley Falls, it is important in Aboriginal Lore and a really pretty and terrifying place.


----------



## alchemist

What I did today: climbed up a 700m mountain. This is the plateau at the top.


----------



## Wybren

Wow! Spectacular view!


----------



## alchemist

And my legs will be spectacularly sore tomorrow!


----------



## Wybren

I bet! I'm sure it was worth it though!


----------



## Vertigo

Looks to be some fine climbing around those Apsley Falls Wybren.

And Alchemist, that is a fine though rather barren view. It will do you good!


----------



## Wybren

I couldn't get the whole waterfall in unfortunately but it dropped a fair way further down from the bottom of the photo, It was actually quite scary because of where the viewing platform was positioned over the cliffs. When we got to my mothers that night I kept checking the news because I thought for sure the person at the top was going to fall  Apparently there were some atrocities committed from those cliffs.


----------



## Tansy

Wow amazing views you guys


----------



## Tansy

We were out in the Cotswolds at the weekend and I took a few snaps


----------



## alchemist

Ooh, who's got fancy software! Nicely done Tansy.

Note my pic on the previous page, post no. 1650. That was May 1st. This is the same mountain on May 2nd.






Wildfires have taken hold on the far side of the mountain (where we climbed up) and at ground level this side. We came down a ridge on the left of the mountain. I had nothing to do with it, honest!


----------



## kizi

something look is mysterious!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Technically on holiday, so I went to the beach.

Boat getting harassed:





Sea and clouds.





Seaweed and rock pools.





Seaweed was intense when the sun came out.


----------



## Erin99

Lovely shots, Hoopy. The second and last ones are stunning! I love the way the clouds in the sky come at you in the second shot. And that seaweed _is_ vivid. Is it toxic?!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Yah, actually try (when I remember) and stand in the right direction to get that cloud look. It always looks so dramatic in photos. 

And I hope not, after clambering all over it. Maybe I'll become a new superhero. Seaweed Woman, aaaaway!


----------



## Ursa major

* Imagines people needing Seaweed Woman to rescue them, or whatever, having to shout, "KELP!!!" *



Will your alter ego be a rock star, Seaweed Woman...?


----------



## Hilarious Joke

> Will your alter ego be a rock star, Seaweed Woman...?


 
I don't... I can't even...


----------



## Ursa major

And her arch enemy is probably called Algernon Sayeed....


----------



## HoopyFrood

Haha, Seaweed Woman's becoming a Thing! I feel I may have to write Seaweed Woman based adventures. I shall employ you, Ursa, as pun integrator. I'm seeing something retro Batman series based, so there's got to be puns.


----------



## Ursa major

Batman-ish would be just right: Seawood Woman shouldn't limited to physical actions but be often observed _w_racking her brains...









...a case of brine and brawn....


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Can you please have a sidekick called the Salty Wench??

It just popped into my head and I like the ridiculous sound of it.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Hah, Salty Wench sounds more like a villain! But I love the name. Wench. Such a great word.

Ooooh, the possibilities...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

You're right, the Salty Wench should be evil.

She'd be like 'Barnacles and sea-cucumbers, I'll get you one day Seaweed Woman!!!'

And she'd shake her fist just so!


----------



## Overread

Hmmms cat wants to come along:


----------



## AE35Unit

My brother drove 200 miles to visit today, brought his 14 year old son and 2 of their guitars. A Fender Teleacoustic and a Les Paul copy by vintage-sweeet!

14 year old Jordan is amazing on guitar-looks set for a bright future, and he loves blues!

Heres some photographic evidence 

Teleacoustic v Fender Dread






Jordan playing my acoustic






Jordan with the Les Paul, ooh yea!






Great day had by all, but he wanted to take my acoustic home-no chance mate


----------



## CyBeR

I must now quote a good friend of mine...






"Who's a little domninar? Who's a little dominar? "


----------



## HoopyFrood

Muahaha...No One's regretting paying a visit now!


----------



## No One

Pfft, 'tis but a scratch!

But seriously, this is no way to promote yourself as potential host of a chronners' get together.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That is quite impressive! Nice one Hoops.


----------



## Overread

You better be careful Hoops - you'll end up attracting vampires if you keep sliding and dicing! 

Also - I think I've hit new levels of pure madness:


----------



## Wybren

OOOH Nice! We used to use one of those when I worked in school photography.


----------



## The Ace

Nice, OR, but horrendously expensive.  That's why I went for a Kiev 88, I can have a TTL prism and extra lenses too.


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## Pyan

I like the bald demonic figure with the hooked nose, rising out of the flames in the top one...


----------



## Wybren

These are from our trip to Australia Zoo.


----------



## hopewrites

now I miss working at the zoo more then ever. what kind of bird is that?


----------



## Wybren

Its a Whistling Kite, they can catch and eat prey in flight. They are pretty impressive birds to watch.


----------



## J-WO

Wybren said:


> Its a Whistling Kite,
> 
> 
> they can catch and eat prey in flight.
> 
> 
> They are pretty impressive birds to watch.




I went and turned your post into a Haiku. Well, a sort of Haiku...


----------



## Wiggum




----------



## Wiggum

The three witches






and Puff the Magic Dragon






All while the Harvest Moon rose


----------



## Wiggum

A battle ensued leaving the peaceful trees






Dead on the hills
















Moon and tree joined forces in fury






Puff was banished into animation purgatory, and the Three Witches had to act in the original Clash of the Titans as their respective punishments.


----------



## Wiggum

There's a place here, and my computer crapped out on me else I would post a couple more photos, where the Monarchs come to migrate. I ended up sitting on a log in the middle of a Eucalyptus grove with Oliver and Liv. They were married in town back in 1965, and it was their first week back in damn near a half century.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wow. Very cool. I really liked the peaceful trees photo.


----------



## Wiggum

Thanks 

It a place called The Wilcox Property.

There used to be a poorly made bench that hung from the cliff that is in the photo, you could watch the sun set, and while that light was going out, you could see the oil derricks fire up against the Catalina Islands.


----------



## Abernovo

New fans of the Chrons? Or just learning how to type?
Not a great photo, but I had to take it quickly. And, no, they're not really supposed to be on the sofa.


----------



## Interference

Aw, that's so sweet - you bought them their own laptop for Christmas


----------



## AE35Unit

My kids got these off santa...


----------



## Ursa major

Thread-hijack in progress....


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Forgive my ignorance, but what is that Ursa?


----------



## Ursa major

It's the picture forming the inspiration for the 300-word challenge; it shows the launch of a craft being sent to the International Space Station. The picture had been a NASA picture/image of the day, and so was in the public domain (which meant that we didn't have to seek permission to display it).

(See http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534650-300-word-challenge-no-4-read-first-post.html.)



_As you know, to display a full-sized picture, i.e. not the thumbnail, you have to post the URL of that picture. As I edited the original image (removing the black bars down each side) and don't have a website, I had to put the picture on the Chrons. If I put it in the Mods area, non-Mods wouldn't be able to see it (as was proved in the 300-word challenge#4 discussion thread), so I placed it here, in a public area._


----------



## Interference

AE35Unit said:


> My kids got these off santa...



How do they sound?  I've been thinking of a Uke for a while now but not seriously enough just yet to go and try out a few - you know what shops are like, you go in intending to spend about 100 quid less than you end up spending


----------



## Wiggum

Took this in broad daylight today


----------



## Vertigo

lovely clear shot Wiggum! IIRC the best time to shoot the full moon is a day or two before the full moon (full moon is tomorrow), at least with a camera on automatic setting. The reason for this is rather counter intuitively because it rises whilst it is still daylight. At full moon itself it is already quite dark when the moon rises and consequently a camera on an automatic setting will tend to try and lighten the sky and over expose the moon itself.


----------



## Tiffany

Amazing photo of the moon. My camera not good enough to take pics like that one, but it suits me.

Edited to say...On reading & looking through the photo's on here & they are brilliant, it seems a shame this thread isn't used much. Don't many of you take photo's?


----------



## Interference

I think we have a fairly large number of photographers here who contribute when they get a chance, but many of them have galleries which you might enjoy: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/albums.html

Oh!  I'm reminded that there's also a monthly Photo Challenge thread around here somewhere!


----------



## Tiffany

Interference said:


> I think we have a fairly large number of photographers here who contribute when they get a chance, but many of them have galleries which you might enjoy: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/albums.html
> 
> *Oh! I'm reminded that there's also a monthly Photo Challenge thread around here somewhere*!


 
I found that & added two pics, but it said I have to be modded before the post posts. What do they think I'm going to post, porn!!!


----------



## The Judge

We have software that prevents anyone with under 15 counted posts posting any link, Tiffany, in order to stop spammers.  Your last post here got caught because you quoted Inter, whose own post had a link!  I've approved this and I'll mosey over to the Photo Challenge for you.


----------



## Tiffany

The Judge said:


> We have software that prevents anyone with under 15 counted posts posting any link, Tiffany, in order to stop spammers. Your last post here got caught because you quoted Inter, whose own post had a link! I've approved this and I'll mosey over to the Photo Challenge for you.


 
Thank you very much. I am completely trustworthy.


----------



## Wiggum

Tiffany said:


> Amazing photo of the moon. My camera not good enough to take pics like that one, but it suits me.



Thanks 

My camera isn't all that expensive, about $250 American.

Not saying that's small change, but versus what one could spend, it ain't all that much.


----------



## Wiggum

I'm not a manager at my work, but I've decided it's alright to have a little fun while you get stuff done.

This is Mitch with a spoon rest we sell.

Everyone was thinking it, he just finally did it.





[/URL]


----------



## Wiggum

Not mine, but a friend took it of her dog and cat.

Bruno is the dog, Hercules is the cat.


----------



## Starbeast

Wiggum said:


> Not mine, but a friend took it of her dog and cat. Bruno is the dog, Hercules is the cat.


 
Good picture. It looks like Bruno fuming because the cat is sleeping on his big pillow. I like the glowing eyes.

And Wiggum, I'm not buying a _used_ spoon rest at your store.


----------



## Tiffany

That spoon rest is a brilliant design.
Typical cat, nicking the biggest bed.
This is my Brothers dog Glen. He's a big softy.





We have been staying with them.


----------



## Ursa major

_Don't say it too loud, but he looks like a prime candidate for a bit of feline domination._


----------



## Abernovo

Drove into town this morning and saw this sculpture on a rock in the river. I think it's supposed to be a spider, but The War of the Worlds came to mind as I looked at it.











A group of artists came to the next village last week and this was one of the sculptures they left. Completely biodegradable - it's made of wood, vines and rocks - and it'll be destroyed by the river once we get a good flood from upstream.

It made me smile.


----------



## anivid

Don't you think it's scary ??
A mega-spider ??

Here's a Pink Flamingo, the city built it for the demonstration for pure water - cute, isn't it ??


----------



## HareBrain

Since the cats three doors down have moved away, this fellow has moved in. Found him snoozing this morning in the neighbour's garden.


----------



## alchemist

HareBrain said:


> Since the cats three doors down have moved away, this fellow has moved in. Found him snoozing this morning in the neighbour's garden.



Somebody else (stormfeather?) put something similar up recently. That's an excellent photo, HareBrain.


----------



## alchemist

Cool artwork above, and here's where I went today...


----------



## Abernovo

Nice flamingo, anivid. I'll let you into a little secret - I'm not keen on spiders, despite having to work around a few of them at times. Fascinating creatures, though.

HareBrain, your fox looks like he/she's found a comfortable place to stay. Looks like you've got a new neighbour. 

Okay, this is looking upstream from the spider sculpture. Also taken yesterday. If it stays hot like today, I may go swimming in one of the pools tomorrow. 40C here today.






EDIT: alc, they're amazing pics. Where was that?


----------



## alchemist

Abernovo said:


> EDIT: alc, they're amazing pics. Where was that?



It's this thing here http://www.architects-of-air.com/luminaria/amococo.html

They're in Donegal for the annual arts festival. Their pictures are better than mine *grumble*



Taking a dip in that stream reminds me of my time in Australia. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Here are a few of the (to me) awesome fireworks pictures I got with my new camera in its mysterious (to me) fireworks setting (there were a lot of awful ones to go with them, as I forgot to read the manual before attempting fireworks pictures and consequently just kept pushing the button until something happened):





















And one of a visitor, which is not technically a good photo but I had to catch him fast before the hummingbirds scared him away!


----------



## anivid

Abernovo - where in the world is this (montain ??) stream ??

Gee Alch, and here I thought it was inside your brains  - was it fun ??


They're good fireworks, Dusty - it can be very irritating working with fireworks, as the shutter has to be pressed some time before the fireworks unfold - and who'll know exactly WHEN that is ??
May be it's different with your camera ??


----------



## Abernovo

Anivid, it's the river valley below my village. When it rains, the whole width can fill up. Northern foothills of the Stara Planina (Balkan Mountains), central northern Bulgaria.

TDZ, I love the fireworks.  And I like the butterfly photo.


----------



## anivid

Abernovo said:


> Anivid, it's the river valley below my village. When it rains, the whole width can fill up. Northern foothills of the Stara Planina (Balkan Mountains), central northern Bulgaria.


Got it - east of Sofia, same height as Rome - warm, eh ??
Never been in those quarters ... yet


----------



## TheDustyZebra

anivid said:


> They're good fireworks, Dusty - it can be very irritating working with fireworks, as the shutter has to be pressed some time before the fireworks unfold - and who'll know exactly WHEN that is ??
> May be it's different with your camera ??



Yes, that was part of the problem, although that's the same part I've always had -- the new trouble, with the new camera, was that it kept bringing up a menu to ask me what shutter speed I wanted, but I didn't know what it wanted. I forgot to look in the manual for the fireworks setting instructions before it got dark!    So I had to resort to just pushing the button repeatedly until it decided to take the picture, and that was even harder to time than the usual method! I have read the manual since then, so unless I forget by next year, it should be much better then.


----------



## Vertigo

Okay, I finally got my act together and got out with the camera at the weekend. Went to the Faerie Glen at Rosemarkie on the Black Isle just north of Inverness. A quite magical place (despite the relatively large number of visitors). I had been hoping to get some pictures of the sunlight coming through the trees, but naturally as soon as I reached the first location and got camera and tripod set up, the sun went in and never came out again! Still I am quite pleased with what I got. There's more in one of my photo albums if you go to my profile.






colour




split toned monochrome




variation on the previous theme




colour




split toned monochrome and cropped

Interested to know which ones you prefer (assuming you like them at all that is!)


----------



## Abernovo

I loved 1,4 and 5. Number 2 is a little dark for me. I like 3, but prefer it in colour.

I've only been to Faerie Glen once and that was years ago.


----------



## Vertigo

Thanks for that Aber, that's exactly what I was interested in. I tend to favour quite dark, high contrast shots, which is very much a personal thing, so I'm not surprised at your preferences. 

Interestingly the only difference between 2 and 3 is that in 2 I darkened it all around the border whereas in 3 I lightened it all around the border. It's interesting how much difference that makes even though the centre is the same in each image.


----------



## anivid

Vertigo said:


> Okay, I finally got my act together and got out with the camera at the weekend. Went to the Faerie Glen at Rosemarkie on the Black Isle just north of Inverness. A quite magical place (despite the relatively large number of visitors). I had been hoping to get some pictures of the sunlight coming through the trees,
> Interested to know which ones you prefer (assuming you like them at all that is!)


 
Vertigo, why would a seemingly well-tempered person want to colour the natur grey ?? 
The first photo definitely has some qualities and would have been the best if not ...the photographer placed himself better in the fourth photo, making the composition very good, very good indeed, 
and had the fourth photo had the more detailled water flow as has the first one - I would probbaly had said ..... postcard 

Here's one from the brim of the Mediterranean Sea where I trailed yesterday, I think it's a good shot because I managed to catch both the leaves and the stones together with bit of foam - also the light were very cooperative, illuminating the foreground leaving the sea more or less in shadow;
But now I'll leave it to you for your different opinions 






P.S. I never change the photos with those embellishing programs - but may be I could have put a frame on it in this case.


----------



## Vertigo

Hi Anivid, thanks for the comments. I agree about the composition of the fourth photo, unfortunately the water detail is rather different from the first as it is a different waterfall! Also without some waders I was rather limited as to the position I could adopt for the first one 

Re the black and white - I'm just an old fashioned photographer who loves black and white; it can explore tone and texture in a way that is subtly different from a colour shot. I have never been worried about changing stuff in post processing in the same way that the great painters of old would happily move points of interest in the landscapes they painted to make them more aesthetic. I believe Turner's famous landscapes were a good example, where the scene would be essentially accurate but the details would be different (houses moved here, woods/trees moved there and so on). After all what I'm attempting to do with this sort of image is create art, not documentary. When I'm taking photos as documentary (say when out climbing for instance) then I will not change anything other than dealing with any light issues.

I like your shot of the sea and rocks and you are right it would probably benefit from a frame as, apart from the bottom and right sides it doesn't have a natural frame. My prefered alternative to adding a frame is to try and use the photo itself. I could post a version of yours with the edges darkened up a little if you are interested so you could see what I mean.


----------



## anivid

Vertigo said:


> Hi Anivid, thanks for the comments. I agree about the composition of the fourth photo, unfortunately the water detail is rather different from the first as it is a different waterfall! Also without some waders I was rather limited as to the position I could adopt for the first one
> 
> Re the black and white - I'm just an old fashioned photographer who loves black and white; it can explore tone and texture in a way that is subtly different from a colour shot. I have never been worried about changing stuff in post processing in the same way that the great painters of old would happily move points of interest in the landscapes they painted to make them more aesthetic. I believe Turner's famous landscapes were a good example, where the scene would be essentially accurate but the details would be different (houses moved here, woods/trees moved there and so on). After all what I'm attempting to do with this sort of image is create art, not documentary. When I'm taking photos as documentary (say when out climbing for instance) then I will not change anything other than dealing with any light issues.
> 
> I like your shot of the sea and rocks and you are right it would probably benefit from a frame as, apart from the bottom and right sides it doesn't have a natural frame. My prefered alternative to adding a frame is to try and use the photo itself. I could post a version of yours with the edges darkened up a little if you are interested so you could see what I mean.


 
Oh yeah – the Landscape as Art, right. 
That’s of course something else – good english tradition there with Constable & Turner
Since Turner impressed you with his impressionistic paintings, I gather it’s the parallels to _Chiaroscuro/clairobscure_, accentuating with white light in an otherwise dark composition – and may be especially _Sfumato,_ the sliding/blurred trasitions without defined outlinings (as a certain Leonardo invented J)
- you’re seeking – but in _Grisaille_ ??
Can your artistic programs make pointillisme (with a raster ??) - or background textures as in a canvas ??

No, we cannot always find the motif in the right light, or from the most optimal position – that’s surely a challenge – but a good one J

Yes pls. try darkening the edges on my photo for me.
Would I present the photo somewhere I think some of the upper part should cut off J


----------



## alchemist

Vertigo said:


> Re the black and white - I'm just an old fashioned photographer who loves black and white; it can explore tone and texture in a way that is subtly different from a colour shot.


 
Time to ask the expert. Anytime I do a monochrome shot (either on the day or changing it afterwards) it never has the look of a professionsl shot, even if the subject matter is perfectly suited to it (lots of ancient buildings around here). The shades in mine just seem to lack character, or be too sharp, or some other quality that I can't define because I don't know enough about the process. Your b/w waterfalls are close to what I'm looking to achieve.

What do I do? What qualities do I adjust afterwards?


----------



## Vertigo

Anivid first! Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to turn my photos into paintings however in something like photoshop you can do a great deal like that I have added two examples thrown together in about five minutes using your photo.

So first your original photo:




Now with the edges darken a little (a bit more on the top as that was already lighter)




Then some brief playing around with photoshop's arty filters 
First: "Palette Knife"




Second: "Sprayed brush strokes"




There are dozens of other 'artistic' filters available and I believe loads more that can be bought as add ons. I should say that these arty filters can easily be grossly overdone, and I don't generally use them much at all.

Alc, I can put together a little walk through on one of those of mine, but I warn you it isn't all that trivial. There were different adjustments made to different parts of the picture.

Generally speaking the first thing I look at is contrast (as I think I stated; I like high contrast). When you first convert an image to monchrome it can tend to look a bit flat. So I generally increase the contrast which gives it more drama. In photoshop I usually do this with the 'Levels' control as this lets you adjust the contrast differently at the light and dark extremes. I think most image manipulation programs have similar tools. I'll try and post a simple example.


----------



## Vertigo

OK Alc here's a quick demo based on one of my waterfall images. And it is using Photoshop so the techniques might need to be adapted to whatever application you are using, though I hvae actually done very little.







Okay this is the original just converted from colour (incidentally when converting you can sometimes control different colours. So, for example by increasing green, tree leaves will come out brighter. I have just gone with defaults here). To me this is a bit flat, lacking in drama. So I bring up the levels control (on the right). We're interested in the input levels here. The histogram shows how much of the image (how many pixels if you like) fall into the different levels of tone (from black on the left to white on the right). If say the histogram did not reach the right hand edge then it would mean there were no parts of the image truly white. The three sliders below the histogram allow a flexible way to adjust the contrast. If I were to drag the right slider to the left then anything to the right of the slider would now shift from almost white to pure white. I don't want to do that here as the white of the waterfall is already fully burned out. Anymore and I'll just lose detail. However the left slider controls the blacks and that's what I'm interested in (the middle slider controls the mid tones). So....







So now you can see I have taken the black slider to the right and the blacks have intensified, well they haven't really it's just that more of the image is now black, whilst the whites remain unaffected. This gives a bit more drama.






The bottom and the left and right of the image are a little busy so I now crop the image down to make them less distracting. Arguably I could have done this on camera with better framing. Personally I've never held with the idea of all framing should be done on camera. I think it's better to shoot a little loose and then choose your crop at leisure back at home. Incidentally I have always thought this and did exactly the same with film. 






All that gives this final image which is roughly what I posted before. The one other thing I think I might have done in addition is darkened the edges a little in the same way I did Anivids. If you want to see how I do that let me know. It is a _little_ harder but still not difficult.


----------



## alchemist

Thanks very much, Vertigo. That's complex, all right, and I put you more trouble than I'd anticipated. I see it's more complicated than just changing the contrast. 

I don't have any software except what photobucket or Windows lets me do. I think I'll have to start experimenting now.


----------



## Vertigo

Normally just boosting the contrast is enough. But in that particular example doing that would have lost what detail I still had in the water.

But, yes, bottom line; once you start doing serious fiddling with images it does get quite complex. No different really to the darkroom in the past. I would frequently be making prints where half a dozen different areas of the print get different exposure, and different contrast filters. Then you start on the toning with split toning etc etc. So not trivial but quite a lot of fun especially if it's a nice picture you're working with. It is so much faster with digital though. In my darkroom days it might easily have taken me a week or more to produce a print of just that one image above! 

Edit: by the way no real effort - looking at the post times I spent less than twenty minutes on it so no worries!  Also I'm no expert on doing this sort of manipulation. You should see the lass in our lab retouching images!


----------



## anivid

Vertigo said:


> Anivid first! Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to turn my photos into paintings however in something like photoshop you can do a great deal like that I have added two examples thrown together in about five minutes using your photo.
> 
> So first your original photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with the edges darken a little (a bit more on the top as that was already lighter)


Yearh, hm -- hm 
Are you sure the first two aren't identical ?
You mean the edges of the picture, right ??
Don't see much difference .
The very subtle thing you've done is not like a frame ?
It's more like a sfumato blending naturally in, while becoming "washed" in ??

Thanks for the demonstration - very educational.


----------



## Vertigo

Yes I didn't darken it much, it is intended to be subtle and just draw your eye in (instead of using a frame). Could possibly have gone a little further and created a narrow 'frame' like this which is probably more what you were expecting first time!


----------



## anivid

Vertigo said:


> Yes I didn't darken it much, it is intended to be subtle and just draw your eye in (instead of using a frame). Could possibly have gone a little further and created a narrow 'frame' like this which is probably more what you were expecting first time!


Yes - right on !!
And now I know what to expect I sort of sense it in your first trial too 
But the second one leaves no doubt that's a frame - I like that.
What would such sfumato frame be called ??

Couldn't the "frame" be brownish/sepia instead of greyish (to complement the land instead of the sea) ??


----------



## anivid

alchemist said:


> Thanks very much, Vertigo. That's complex, all right, and I put you more trouble than I'd anticipated. I see it's more complicated than just changing the contrast.
> 
> I don't have any software except what photobucket or Windows lets me do. I think I'll have to start experimenting now.


Hi Alch - why don't you try some of the free photo softwares ??
I googled it, here:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=f&oq=free+photo+programs&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_frFR345FR345&q=free+photo+programs&gs_upl=0l0l0l3735lllllllllll0


----------



## anivid

Just want to show you a couple of pics, I took yesterday near the Spanish border, where I was rambling around.
I was captivated by the colours - still am


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking about trying to create some abstract macro. Used a blowtorch on some DVDs, shown a light and got these (don't try this at home kids)


----------



## Foxbat

Here's one with a blob of water


----------



## Foxbat

I think this one is my personal favourite


----------



## Alex The G and T

Very cool, Foxbat.


----------



## Abernovo

I love the colours and the shapes, Foxbat.


----------



## Vertigo

Yeah nice ones Foxbat! I like the strong primary colours.

Anivid, I'm afraid I have no idea what such a frame would be called  and yes I could have created it with any colour you wanted. Could even have sampled a colour from somewhere else in the photo. However it would need to be fairly dark as the basic colour would be the outside of the frame.


----------



## Mouse

You should check out the photo comp, Foxbat. Lovely pics!


----------



## anivid

Foxbat said:


> Been mucking about trying to create some abstract macro. Used a blowtorch on some DVDs, shown a light and got these (don't try this at home kids)


If I got this right, you say you used direct fire on dvds to achieve this psychedelic experience 
Well, is it the dvds themselves which look like this ?? - or does the effect just show at the photos ??

Vertigo - the frame now has a name: "sfumato" (sfumato is the name for non-distinct/sliding limits 
So you can dip into every colour hue you want for creating it - is it a program your own genius made ?? 
Thanks for using your time for demonstrationg anyway


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> If I got this right, you say you used direct fire on dvds to achieve this psychedelic experience
> Well, is it the dvds themselves which look like this ?? - or does the effect just show at the photos ??


 
 I held the disc over a small blowtorch (any flame will do) and let them warp and crack a bit. Then, just position the disc somewhere convenient and shine a  white light (LED or Halogen is probably best) on to it. 

Just keep adjusting the angle of the light until you get a good break up into its constituent colours reflected in the disc. Then, you're ready to position your camera (preferrably on a tripod) to take the picture. That's about it.


----------



## Vertigo

Anivid, I just use Photoshop for all my image editing.


----------



## Alex The G and T

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Abernovo

Hope that was dinner, Alex. 

I bet it was nowhere as big as the fish that got away, though, huh?
Not that I've ever fibbed about the one that got away.


----------



## Foxbat

Bought myself a copy of Photomatix Pro 4.2. Here's my first attempt at mucking about with High Dynamic Range


----------



## anivid

That’s a real good one, Foxbat J
-the motif is well placed in the lens,
-the lines of the trees are contraposted by their shadows in the water,
-the light spots are playing in the trees, the grass, the water, and in the mud,
-and the colours are appealing.

There really are so many good things in that photo, which makes it
JUST SO-O-O LOVELY 
Did you photoshop it apart from the frame ??


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you enjoyed it anivid

The frame was the only thing added in Photoshop. The rest of the processing was done in Photomatix which really brings out the colours. I didn't use a tripod  because I had to hang precariously over the water to get the shot. I used 3 exposures and because no tripod was used, the slight off-set between all three gives the final picture (I think) a softness. Unfortunately, this wasn't skill on my part - just luck


----------



## Foxbat

Here's a spider tonemapped in Photomatix


----------



## anivid

Glad you were in danger for getting your forest shot.
That's a real photographer 

She's a beauty, the spider, Foxbat 
All those glowing colours.
But pls. tell - what's this Photomatix thingy ??
Something which came along with your new camera ??


----------



## Foxbat

Photomatix is software that allows you to shoot in High Dynamic Range.
Many years ago, this was done with film by combining multiple negatives to give a better range of colours and contrast.

With Photomatix, the software does all the combining for you. When taking a picture, you need to take (for example - one shot slightly underexposed, one normal and one slightly over exposed). Then you can process the results and fiddle with it until you are happy with your picture. 

It is recommended that you work in RAW format pictures but it can also be done in JPEG. You can also process single shots in Photomatix but the results are more limited than with multiple exposures.

The stream shot was done in RAW using 3 exposures. The spider was a single JPEG and I just used Photomatix to improve the colour and contrast.


----------



## Foxbat

Forgot to add that you can download a trial version here (it leaves a watermark on your work)

http://www.hdrsoft.com/


----------



## Foxbat

Had a busy day at work so decided to relax by mucking around with a plasma globe.


----------



## Foxbat

Found this massive spider wrapping up its prey. It was so fast it was literally a blur. Add to that my trademark 'Blurovision' camera technique and this is the best I got.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm quite pleased with this.


----------



## Foxbat

And finally....


----------



## hopewrites

not one I'm entering in this months comp, but wondering if I could get some pointers on how to take sky scapes better. was trying to get the symmetry of sunbeams through and above the clouds.


----------



## Foxbat

hopewrites said:


> not one I'm entering in this months comp, but wondering if I could get some pointers on how to take sky scapes better. was trying to get the symmetry of sunbeams through and above the clouds.


 
Not an expert myself (just bought myself a book on landscape photography because I'm useless at that - skyscape kind of similar). Anyway, have you thought about using coloured filters? Another thought would be to go Black & White - this way , you could  adjust the brightness and boost the contrast to get the rays to stand out more. 

Just a couple of thoughts


----------



## Alex The G and T

A little minus on the "Brightness"  a little plus on the "Contrast."  

I'm talking Photoshop; but those are basic adjustments in any imaging software which came with your camera or printer.

Another caveat; if you're way more of a photoshop geek than I am....  syncing  personal screen brightness, comparatively, across platform, screen size snd quality' and personal display "preferences." These images will always look a bit different from one viewer to the next.

This is what looked best to me:


----------



## hopewrites

messed with it some. hate to loose the orangyness at the bottom and the clarity of the blue at top, like what you've done Alex, brings the unrealness of the morning out in it I think.






or this?


----------



## Alex The G and T

Very nice surreal effect, indeed.

It's so much fun to play with effects, with a mouse click; which would have once taken hours in a darkroom.


----------



## hopewrites

tried the black and white to highlight the symmetry of the sunbeams. I'm always trying to unsymmetrize my life though, this challenge has been a real tough one on me. Love the way its making me look at life from a new angle.


----------



## Alex The G and T

So, Hope, Here's some more Ospreys for you:  (Apropos, the photo challenge discussion thread)

A pair of Juvenile delinquents who chased each other for hours.  Every Day.


----------



## Foxbat

Ospreys = beautiful birds

I wanted to see how far I could push my macro lens. I think this tiny water flea is about the limit.


----------



## CyBeR

Very nice macro capability Foxbat.

Best I managed so far with my Nikon was this:

Job hazard


----------



## Foxbat

Great shot Cyber. Love the perspective. Any idea what plant that is?


----------



## CyBeR

It's a sunflower, right before ripening. Had a bit of an excursion in the countryside a few weeks back and managed to catch a few nice shots there.
Plus, it's one of my few shots where I managed to get some nice color straight out of the camera. 

Lifeline <- this I can only get by editing the levels in PS.


----------



## Foxbat

I didn't realise it was a sunflower (probably because of the unusual angle of your shot and because I know nothing about flowers).



CyBeR said:


> Lifeline <- this I can only get by editing the levels in PS.


 
I like this one. Subtle


----------



## CyBeR

Thank you ... been having a wild time with my tele-lens getting a lot of macro shots with it. 
I'm saving money for getting a dedicated macro lens. So far, the very very best, in my opinion, of what I could do was this. I love flowers...but I can't identify one to save my life usually. Sunflowers are big and yellow ).


----------



## Foxbat

CyBeR said:


> Thank you ... been having a wild time with my tele-lens getting a lot of macro shots with it.
> I'm saving money for getting a dedicated macro lens. So far, the very very best, in my opinion, of what I could do was this. I love flowers...but I can't identify one to save my life usually. Sunflowers are big and yellow ).


 
I invested in a decent macro lens and it's probably the most used lens I've got (shooting  macro can become very addictive...I keep looking for smaller and smaller things to photograph). Another nice picture there ....looks like the stamen of an Iris perhaps?


----------



## CyBeR

It's the stamen of an orange lily actually (had to look up the English word for it). 
Macro is my most preferred photography method. I can't wait for a dedicated lens for it . I believe I won't be parting ways with it for days.


----------



## AE35Unit

Eat this, Apple. Published in 1964!


----------



## Foxbat

Nice one AE35

A couple of new shots from me


----------



## Foxbat

My fascination with pondlife continues


----------



## Cayal

AE35Unit said:


> Eat this, Apple. Published in 1964!



Author is gonna get sued.


----------



## AE35Unit

Cayal said:


> Author is gonna get sued.


That would be tricky considering he died recently....


----------



## CyBeR

He's gonna get sued retroactively, for coining the term before them ).

Fox, you're making me so jealouuuuuus on those shots. I can't wait to get enough money for my very own macro lens. For the time being I'm using this one, as it was also one of the main reasons I chose to buy a D3100 (it came packaged with this lens).


----------



## Foxbat

I recently had a shot with a friend's D3100. it's a pretty decent camera package. Once you get a dedicated macro, you won't look back

Right now, I'm using a Canon 550D with a Canon EF 2.8 100mm USM Macro lens. For the pondlife shots, I'm also using a flash with coloured gels to try and enhance the detail.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well I use this macro lens, made by cosina, yours for less than 100 quid- I got it from a friend online for free. It goes to half life size on its own and uses a screw in lens to gwt to lifesize (1x or 1:1)


----------



## Alex The G and T

Harummm...  Well, youngsters... from one who was alive in 1964, and lived to tell about it....

A "Tablet" was one of those things that you kids call a "notepad," or a "pack of post-its."

When the man in the story "printed his answer on a tablet" he was using a pencil on a notepad.


----------



## anivid

- or as Moses etching the letters on stone tablets - but that's a little farther back


----------



## AE35Unit

Alex said:


> Harummm...  Well, youngsters... from one who was alive in 1964, and lived to tell about it....
> 
> A "Tablet" was one of those things that you kids call a "notepad," or a "pack of post-its."
> 
> When the man in the story "printed his answer on a tablet" he was using a pencil on a notepad.



Actually the author was quite clearly preempting a digital device- he mentions using a stylus!


----------



## AE35Unit

hopewrites said:


> not one I'm entering in this months comp, but wondering if I could get some pointers on how to take sky scapes better. was trying to get the symmetry of sunbeams through and above the clouds.



Ah, crepuscular clouds, fabulous!
As for tips, try using a ND graduate,  its a filter that is dark, fading to clear. That way you can give less exposure to the sky. You could try using black/white film you coould use a red or orange filter. Dont get fooled into thinking you can put your camera in b/w mode and do the same; digis in b/w mode only use one colour channeel, usually green, and fitting a filter will just make the pic look muddy.


----------



## Alex The G and T

AE35Unit said:


> Actually the author was quite clearly preempting a digital device- he mentions using a stylus!



Ahh, a stylus.  The little pointy bit that rides in the groove of a phonograph record.  

Or the pointy stick used by my childhood neighbors, the Mesopotamians, to impress cuneiform figures into a damp, clay tablet.


----------



## Foxbat

A local church. I was trying to get the 'Hammer House Of Horror' look.


----------



## Foxbat

I call this one Shelob


----------



## Abernovo

I love the Gothic feel of the church, Foxbat (where is it?), but the spider? Come on! Of all the animals I have to deal with, there's one kind that I'm not really not keen on. And that thing looks like it could put up a fight!


----------



## Foxbat

The church is in Dunbar (Scotland).
The spider was one I disturbed whilst cleaning out my pond. It got  splashed with water and came  on to the rock to dry in the sun. It gave me a chance to get low with the camera for the head-on shot. 
I don't think it was a very happy spider


----------



## Abernovo

It makes sense now, Foxbat. I had a feeling I recognised it. A few of years ago I visited John Muir's house, and I've got a thing for church architecture. *Clicks into place*


----------



## Foxbat

Abernovo said:


> It makes sense now, Foxbat. I had a feeling I recognised it. A few of years ago I visited John Muir's house, and I've got a thing for church architecture. *Clicks into place*


 
We are very proud of our connection to John Muir
The fact that you were in my home town proves that it really is a small world.

BTW another historical figure from Dunbar (and my favourite) is 'Black' Agnes Randolph. You should check her out.

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofScotland/Black-Agnes/


----------



## Foxbat

The Eye Of The Spider


----------



## AE35Unit

Alex said:


> Ahh, a stylus.  The little pointy bit that rides in the groove of a phonograph record.
> 
> Or the pointy stick used by my childhood neighbors, the Mesopotamians, to impress cuneiform figures into a damp, clay tablet.



Or the stylus used to 'write' on a PDA or some digital tablets!


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> I call this one Shelob



Nice spider there!


----------



## AE35Unit

Took the kids out on our usual walk, but had to revise our plan due to this. A sign of all the rain we've had!


----------



## Foxbat

That picture reminds me of a couple of years ago having to wade into a similar situation to push out a friend's stranded car. Only difference was that it was waist-deep and in the middle of winter. We were both absolutely freezing.

The car was a write-off bye the way.


----------



## AE35Unit

My daughter said Lift this piece of wood, see whats underneath
Then these marched out :












Ok Dad you can put it back now....


----------



## Foxbat

Damn! 

I've been looking for ants all summer. Can't find any. I'm specifically looking for them milking aphids. I must be the only person with a garden in the UK that actually wants aphids.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I spotted a Moot of baby Ents at Trinity Lake, CA this weekend.


----------



## Alex The G and T

There was a wedding, see, at Trinity Lake.  Friends of our 30 something kids.

We rented a lakeside cabin, for four days.

I brought my boat, and the Groomsmen rented a palatial houseboat.  I caught a photo of the houseboat "at sea" before the party had degenerated into "Girls Gone Wild" and extreme drunken Wrack and Ruin on the _High_ Trinity Lake, Ca


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> Damn!
> 
> I've been looking for ants all summer. Can't find any. I'm specifically looking for them milking aphids. I must be the only person with a garden in the UK that actually wants aphids.



You can have some of ours!


----------



## CyBeR

I'd wish walls could tell stories sometimes. From an abandoned industrial complex.


----------



## Boneman

Those baby ents are brilliant, Alex!!


----------



## anivid

Alex said:


> I spotted a Moot of baby Ents at Trinity Lake, CA this weekend.


 
Looks like a plantage of entes A. - like you have a sea farm of salmons


----------



## Foxbat

AE35Unit said:


> You can have some of ours!


 
Thanks AE35. Just stick 'em in a jiffy bag (but remember to poke in some airholes). I know I may be pushing your generosity somewhat but....any chance of a few aphids as well?


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> Thanks AE35. Just stick 'em in a jiffy bag (but remember to poke in some airholes). I know I may be pushing your generosity somewhat but....any chance of a few aphids as well?



Oh yea, no problem


----------



## Alex The G and T

Smoke on the Water.  Wildfire near Trinity Lake., CA


----------



## Boneman

Damn you Alex!! How am I supposed to get that tune out of my head now???


----------



## Alex The G and T

Boneman said:


> Damn you Alex!! How am I supposed to get that tune out of my head now???



Well, it's a good song; if you don't, didn't, won't  listen to the sorts of programming where it gets overplayed. (Or hang out where electric guitars are sold.)

As to how to get it out of your head?  Try listening to "Burn."  The Entire Album.


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of Dragonfly shots.


----------



## Foxbat

The second one.


----------



## Abernovo

Wow, Foxbat, they're amazing. You must have some lense on your camera.

If you've got any more of these shots, you should consider putting one in the Photo challenge for texture. The dragonfly's body is a riot of different textures.


----------



## Foxbat

Unfortunately, that's all the pictures I got of Dragonflys(that were in focus). They are pretty rare in my area of Scotland and I've been trying to get them in a photo for a long time. Today, I got lucky. Very windy day, not good for Macro, and there they were. I was lying in the dirt getting these shots


----------



## Foxbat

I recently read an article on light painting and decided to try it for myself. Here is the result.


----------



## Foxbat

Been using an Alien model for still life.


----------



## Foxbat

I added a touch of glycerine to the mouth (it's deliberately underexposed)


----------



## Foxbat

There's always a sting in the tail.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I had an Embarrassment of Pixes, this month, for the photo challenge.  I traveled far and wide; everything happened at once this month.  I took a lot of photos.
Choosing my entries was a tough job.

Here's one that didn't make the cut; Sunrise on Trinity Lake, California:


----------



## anivid

Beautiful, Alex - the only trace of civilisation being the horisontal streak from an aeroplane almost in the middle of the sky.


----------



## CyBeR

Foxbat, have you considered some grease on that model before shooting it? Making it look slimy would have given it a bit of...life.


----------



## Foxbat

CyBeR said:


> Foxbat, have you considered some grease on that model before shooting it? Making it look slimy would have given it a bit of...life.


 
Good idea. I tried Glycerine but it was too runny. Silicone grease may do the trick (it's clear).


----------



## Allegra

Foxbat said:


> The second one.


 
Wow, that looks like another alien model - alive. I never thought dragonflies have such complex details. Stunning picture!


----------



## Foxbat

Allegra said:


> Wow, that looks like another alien model - alive. I never thought dragonflies have such complex details. Stunning picture!


 
They are beautiful creatures and a great subject for the camera (I love their eyes). Unfortunately not many in my area so I'm pretty pleased to have a picture at last (I also got dirty clothes from lying in the dirt to get this shot)


----------



## Alex The G and T

"Lion's Mane" Sunflower:


----------



## Alex The G and T

Calendulas


----------



## Foxbat

My hometown.


----------



## Foxbat

Rust.


----------



## Overread

Hoopy wanted to see Moths! Blame Hoopy!! 

For photospamtime! 





Soo little backstory; at home we've got a bunch of birds which are kept in a converted wendy house with their own outdoor flying run. These are little birds sort of finchy type sized and a bit bigger. However it appears that they are not the only ones who find the outdoor flight part terribly interesting!
This little falcon spent a good two or three days spying on the cage and causing the birds to fly like mad back into the house part (all baring one who chirped up an alarm and sat outside).  





Same home and outside my window is the telephone line - and upon the telephone line do the assorted birds gather (one by one normally) to - well - rest their wings a moment. 





And a sharp nosed fly from Yorkshire! 
(moths incoming slowly)


----------



## Foxbat

Love the fly


----------



## Overread

thanks Foxbat

And now something furry!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Aw, so fluffy. And as usual, stunning photos! And you do get a whole variety of wildlife, you do! 

Though I did get to see a Goldcrest the other day, tiniest bird I've ever seen, because it bumped into the office windows.


----------



## Overread

Thankies 

You know we never have birds flying into our windows where we live (I put it down to the fact that they are old style so strips with lots of wood between them - and most of the lower ones are covered over half with roses )

It's something I never realised happened so often -- yall need to get proper old-style windows not these big scary sheets of flat glass!!


----------



## HoopyFrood

We are four floors up and have large windows, yeah.

We sometimes get pigeons and seagulls hitting them too and they make quite the THUMP!

(I don't think any bird has died from this, thankfully. Even the tiny Goldcrest got better after sitting dazed for a few minutes).


----------



## Overread

Hmmm you should try opening them! That would at least make office work more interesting with flyby messages!

You could even train inter-building-office carrier pigeons for sending messages and stuff between bored office workers all over the nation!


----------



## Abernovo

When I was living in Aberdeen, I had a sparrow crash into my window. It survived and spent a few minutes recovering with a mild concussion on the ledge outside. Just as it looked like it was about to fly off, a sparrowhawk swooped in and grabbed it. Talk about unlucky.

That looks like a sparrowhawk on your bird run, OR. Finches would be the normal food.


----------



## anivid

Cute telephone birdie


----------



## Foxbat

My continuing quest to get to grips with HDR Photography.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Loving the texture it gives your photos, Foxbat!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Annnd a few photos from me that I took at the (flooded) quay yesterday.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Me again? Was hacking some weeds earlier and found my very own chunky moth sheltering from the rain. Nowhere near as good as OR's, but here goes:











And a cute little worm:


----------



## CyBeR

Edit: CyBeR has short memory. Will be back.


----------



## Foxbat

A friend of mine does something with moths. I'm not sure what but I think it's legal. It's actually some kind of census or something. 

I'll have to let him see these recent pictures from both Hoopy and OR, I'm sure he will be able to identify them for me.


----------



## anivid

See, Foxbat et al. - here they call modified photos for a fake 

*Faking It: Manipulated Photography Before Photoshop* 
Program Information 
Can you spot which photos are fake? Can you imagine why they were altered? Put your eyes to the test. Download _Faking It_ for the iPad, available in the App Store.

Digital cameras and image-editing software have made photo manipulation easier than ever, but photographers have been doctoring images since the medium was invented. The false "realities" in altered photographs can be either surprising and eye-catching or truly deceptive and misleading.

_Faking It_ is a quiz that asks players to spot which photos are fake and figure out why they were altered. Through fifteen sets of questions accompanied by more than two dozen remarkable images, the _Faking It_ app challenges misconceptions about the history of photo manipulation.

Images in the app range from a heroic portrait of Ulysses S. Grant to a playful portrait of Salvador Dalí, and from New York's glamorous Empire State Building to Oregon's sublime Cape Horn.

The app complements the exhibition _Faking It: Manipulated Photography Before Photoshop_ (on view October 11, 2012–January 27, 2013).

Music: "Staccato" by Alastair Cameron, CC BY 3.0

http://www.metmuseum.org/metmedia/video/collections/ph/faking-it

http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Alastair_Cameron


----------



## Mouse

Not as good as everybody else's photos, but I saw a rainbow today and, once again, didn't have my camera on me!  I did have my phone on me though, so took a picture anyway.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Lyme Regis again! And it's better than any photos I've managed of golden cap, especially with the rainbow.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, Hoops.  Was so gutted when I saw it and didn't have my camera. Lucky I had my phone though, cos that's not always on me. Was lovely at Lyme today, quite hot!


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> *Faking It: Manipulated Photography Before Photoshop*


 
Very interesting there anivid

Nice rainbow Mouse


----------



## Mouse

Thanks.


----------



## anivid

Foxbat said:


> Very interesting there anivid
> 
> Nice rainbow Mouse


Polite young man


----------



## anivid

Mouse, this is awesome - there being two worlds at the same time: the one with the rainbow and the much enticing gleam it gave the water, and then the dark blue heaven up over the skies.
It's what they say: up over the skies the sun's always shining 
You're a happy camper having such a site close to you - and a dog to walk you there


----------



## Mouse

Thanks, anivid. I'm very happy I live so near the sea!


----------



## HoopyFrood

I used to live at the almost furthest point of water. Seeing the sea was a luxury on the annual family holiday. I'm so glad I live down here now.


----------



## Kapelvig

Nice. I like the rakish angle of the rainbow!


----------



## Mouse

A jaunty rainbow. Ta!


----------



## stormcrow

Rainbows, eh? Beautiful things....

Good pic for a phone!!

Been a lot of rainbows here (sussex coast) over the last couple of weeks...low cloud, strong sun, sharp rain...good for skywatching.

Looking more closely...d'you see that pot of gold? Go for it!


----------



## Mouse

Ta, yeah my phone does take pretty good pics. Except I fancy the colour's a bit off, but I quite like it.


----------



## Mouse

Been to the woods today. I'm a bit obsessed with taking photos of mushrooms. This one was not only purple, but growing an ear. Just like that poor mouse.


----------



## Foxbat

Fungus are great for photographing. The depth of field makes it almost look like it is a photo of a model (just like tilt and shift).


----------



## Mouse

They are, I love taking photos of them! And you get such weird looking ones too. I prefer taking photos of them to flowers, I think.


----------



## stormcrow

That's lovely! 

Good tight depth of field in the pic itself I reckon. Really draws the eye in on the subject..!


----------



## Mouse

Ta very much.


----------



## Kapelvig

Lovely colours as well - the soft purples and greens. And the lighting is good too.


----------



## Mouse

Thanks.


----------



## Alex The G and T

This Amorous pursuit rushed past my eyes; Northward over the afternoon, then Southward the next morning. At about 6 inches per hour.
I could almost hear Pepe Le Peu: "Mon Cherie... Where are you mon pretty Sea Anemone? Do not try to escape le banana slugue d' Amour.


----------



## Alex The G and T

The _Golden Magic Maple_, over the years, has somehow become Cthulhoid...


----------



## Alex The G and T

A Day spent with an airless paint sprayer...  Or some kind of Dorian Gray thang...


----------



## Foxbat

Surf's Up! Unfortunately there were no surfers crazy enough to be out there on this cold morning.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Annoyingly blurred, but this here is Samson, the huge Golden Eagle that's currently part of a display at the German Christmas Market. There are also a couple of falcons which you can hold on your arm -- which I did!


----------



## anivid

*Foxbat*, incredibly blue colours - up there under the angry, ready-to-explode man.
*Hoopy* - looks like the eagle is alive ??


----------



## HoopyFrood

Erm, yes! Very much alive. The way I found out there was a bird display was as I was walking through the market and suddenly felt a massive flapping next to my head -- and turned to see a massive golden eagle!


----------



## Lucky_Lola

Finally got The Other Half a DSLR for his birthday, and guess who's been playing with it the most? Heh.

Experimenting with depth of field on our itty bitty destruction committee (when they stood still for long enough): Smokey and Bandit, appx 6 weeks.











Terrible. Just terrible. These are the faces that rule my life


----------



## Foxbat

Cute kitties Lola


----------



## Lucky_Lola

Thankee! They are adorable, and they know it. I'll have to sit down their older 'sisters' - the ginger cat Ruby and the ginger dog Polly for their portraits sometime. I love photographing animals, they can be so difficult haha!


----------



## Abernovo

Lovely kittens, Lola. Look at their innocent faces. 
'Who, us? We weren't up to mischief.'


----------



## hopewrites

Finally got around to resizing a few of the picts I took this summer while fishing with my son, and a few others


----------



## HoopyFrood

Managed to get some much better photos of ol' Samson (he makes a great subject to photograph).


----------



## Lucky_Lola

Oh my, he's gorgeous!


----------



## hopewrites

lucky_lola said:


> oh my, he's gorgeous!


agreed!!!


----------



## Foxbat

Took these shots of Xmas cakes a couple of years ago. Used an old calender picture as a backdrop. Thought they were appropriate for the time of year


----------



## Foxbat

Merry Xmas to all our readers (as they say in comic land)


----------



## Abernovo

Ah, winter is upon us again, in the Northern Hemisphere, at least.





There's a jeep in there. After 12 hours of snow falling.


----------



## stormcrow

Aber - That's some snow! 

Here, it's raining (same as yesterday & tomorrow!)


----------



## Alex The G and T

Tonight's Full Moondog w/ Contrail.

Times like these, I really miss my analog SLR, with the hands-on, instant controls.
Hate when the adjustments are buried menu, within menu...


----------



## anivid

Here after the festive days, I went out rambling around in the nature - what a relief 
Both body & soul streched out 
Some pics


----------



## AE35Unit

Lovely pics anivid!


----------



## anivid

Thanks AE - it was a lovely day in lovely nature


----------



## Starbeast

*Amazing pictures everybody!*


----------



## Foxbat

Snow over Traprain (I'm standing approximately six miles away - hence the grainy shot).


----------



## Foxbat

Not the best place to put your head on a cold winter day.


----------



## Mouse

Home, about two minutes ago. Not going to work today!


----------



## anivid

Whou, what an enticing ambience, Mouse – almost lila 
Beau must be exstatic you’re home to accompany him for the whole day long. 

Good pics, Foxbat - especially the swan. 
Traprain – your habitat ?? - looks a bit like here.


----------



## Mouse

Beau's very happy. He's also loving racing around in the snow like a lunatic!


----------



## AE35Unit

Winter sunrise


----------



## anivid

Mouse said:


> Beau's very happy. He's also loving racing around in the snow like a lunatic!


 
A lot to learn from that guy, eh ? 

AE, Why so miniscule ??


----------



## HoopyFrood

It's been added as an attachment rather than being hosted elsewhere (and pasting the link to it here). 

Give the pic a click and it will be revealed in all its splendour.


----------



## AE35Unit

anivid said:


> A lot to learn from that guy, eh ?
> 
> AE, Why so miniscule ??



If you insert the pic its full size. If you upload it shows as a clickable thumbnail.


----------



## TheTomG

Why so miniscule ??

Said the actress to the bishop. And now, back to our regular programming.


----------



## Foxbat

Took this photo a couple of years ago. I've adjusted the levels and contrast with Photomatix and I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Very nice, with the ice, Foxbat!

*
My third choice entry from this months photo challenge.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Birds!

South Spit, Humboldt Bay, California, Last Thursday.


----------



## Alex The G and T

TMI! TMI!

Toby Dawg was cuter in the _photo challenge_ category.  };-}


----------



## Alex The G and T

The day at the beach with Toby was so glorious; I wondered why I wasn't asea.
Very next day, then, I set forth in the boat.

This is what the same beach looks like from outside.
The yellow blot is a buoy marking a crab trap.

Many, Many Crabs. Cracked crab, Crab omelets, crab-melt sandwiches, crab tacos, crab on a stick. crab in your hair, crab fights on the floor, attacks of rabid angry crabs, Crab Dundee, Crab fettucini, Crab Fricasee, Eggs Crabadict, Crab Underfoot...


----------



## Foxbat

Looks like a very nice area of the world you frequent there. It also sounds like Crab paradise


----------



## Foxbat

A reject for this month's challenge. I had to use a high ISO and shutter speed and felt it was just too grainy. Pleased with the splash reflection though


----------



## Alex The G and T

Very nice, Foxbat.

I feel your pain.  So many shots that just don't _quite_ turn out...


----------



## anivid

My Winter Wonderland in the Pyrenées


----------



## stormcrow

anivid - that's beautiful; looks very peaceful. Is this local to you? If so, you've a 'room' with a superb view!

There's snow forecast for where I live sometime over the next few days, although I'm certain it'll be rain. Cold grey rain...again.

Haven't been on this thread for ages - you guys are very good at this photography lark!


----------



## anivid

stormcrow said:


> anivid - that's beautiful; looks very peaceful. Is this local to you? If so, you've a 'room' with a superb view!
> 
> There's snow forecast for where I live sometime over the next few days, although I'm certain it'll be rain. Cold grey rain...again.
> 
> Haven't been on this thread for ages - you guys are very good at this photography lark!


 
Yes, that's my home mountains - even I personally live closer to the Sea (the Mediterrenean, that is )
Normally the slopes/pistes are much steeper, but I had to pic one where I could photograph while skiing.
The specific piste is actually one of my favorites "le ceinture"/"the belt" precisely because of its peacefulness - and view.

Rain can have its charm too - imagine the sky being washed clearer for every time it's raining. 
Choose an appropriate outfit - and go out "singing in the Rain"


----------



## Alex The G and T

The most Lonely Daffodil in the world.


----------



## anivid

- but it already found a little striped friend


----------



## Alex The G and T

Some sort of Magnolia.  Locals call it a "Tulip Tree."

Weirdest thing is that the blossoms emerge, fade and die; before the leaves spring out.


----------



## Foxbat

Nice 'Tulip Tree'
Here's one of the Llamas at the local family park. Its facial expression amused me (but then, I'm easily amused)


----------



## anivid

Alex said:


> Some sort of Magnolia. Locals call it a "Tulip Tree."
> 
> Weirdest thing is that the blossoms emerge, fade and die; before the leaves spring out.


 
Must be Californian variety 
Here we have them all over in public places, but they certainly got leaves before buds - nice big, dark green, oily leaves


----------



## Alex The G and T

anivid said:


> Must be Californian variety
> Here we have them all over in public places, but they certainly got leaves before buds - nice big, dark green, oily leaves



This is a dwarf variety; much different than one usually thinks of as a magnolia tree.

This one's about 5 years old.  The elder specimens, sighted around town, never get more than 10 or 15 feet tall.


----------



## AE35Unit

Alex said:


> Some sort of Magnolia.  Locals call it a "Tulip Tree."
> 
> Weirdest thing is that the blossoms emerge, fade and die; before the leaves spring out.


Quite normal for Magnolia. In fact many trees and shrubs do this. Maples,  oaks, ash, they open their flowers before the leaves.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Went out for a walk yesterday and found this awesome walkway:







And then went out today and found a very friendly kitty lounging in the sun:


----------



## anivid

Enticing troll alley - nice kitty HoopyFrood.
You should go strolling more


----------



## Alex The G and T

Is that Wysteria in the arbor? What an amazing bloom it must make.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Not sure what it is but I am looking forward to visiting it again when it has grown! I passed a man while round there and he said it's wonderful in the summer.


----------



## Mouse

Where's it to, Hoops? Looks very familiar. I'm thinking Escot or Bicton or somewhere like that (or maybe I've seen it on TV).


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, nowhere especially fancy, I don't go walking far so this was just in a pleasure garden type thing not too far from my house. Quite the unexpected find.


----------



## Foxbat

Been hunting through old photos of mine. here's a scan of a shot of St Basil's Cathedral I took (Moscow circa 1997)


----------



## Foxbat

Here's one of Lenin's Mausoleum in Red Square.


----------



## anivid

Nice colours on the buildings, Foxbat


----------



## Foxbat

Another couple from Moscow


----------



## Foxbat

Moscow University (I think)


----------



## Mouse

Had a nice three-hour walk along the canal in actual sunshine today! Stopped for banana cake and everything. Lovely.





(My friend's dog Mr Haines)


----------



## anivid

A couple of pics from todays randonnée.
The mountains in the far are still speaking of winter, snow, and ski 











No bananacake afterwards, I'm afraid - only bananas


----------



## Foxbat

Got myself a Lensbaby Composer. It's a kind of tilt-n-shift lens, completely manual with removable aperture rings. I'm finding it difficult to get to grips with but here's a couple of test shots I took to try out the movable focus sweet spot.


----------



## Foxbat

Here's the second.


----------



## HoopyFrood

It was the annual food festival today and these little cuties were there. Though considering they were at a stall for a meat provider, they may not be cute forever!


----------



## Foxbat

Preparing to sell a couple of my guitars. Here's my Gibson Explorer photo all ready for the advert.


----------



## Foxbat

And here's my PRS Santana. I feel like I'm losing a couple of old friends but it's got to be done.


----------



## Abernovo

I don't have Foxbat's or HoopyFrood's skills, but it's Easter Sunday here, so my neighbour brought me traditional Easter eggs (painted with food dye) and some festive sweet fruit bread.






Such a sweet gesture. I just don't have the heart to tell her that I hate boiled eggs. 
She and her husband got sweet, sticky bread and beer from me.


----------



## anivid

That's awful nice neighbours you have there, Aber - couldn't you just find a third party to give the eggs to ?? - and see what you'll have in return


----------



## Alex The G and T

Hottie








Knotty


----------



## Foxbat

Been playing around with my Lensbaby Composer and Creative Aperture kit. This was taken with the star-shaped aperture.


----------



## Foxbat

Almost got a good shot of squabbling Starlings.


----------



## HoopyFrood

After the rain the other day I found an intrepid sail in the garden.











And today I went for a walk to the edge of Exeter (and got plenty of blisters on my feet for it) and saw some wonderful views.






The Cathedral sitting in the centre of the city:


----------



## Mouse

Lovely pics, the snail and the starlings! We only get starlings on our bird table.


----------



## Foxbat

Dandelion.


----------



## anivid

Dancing poetry - Foxbat


----------



## Foxbat

Took this picture of a crow sitting on a rusty old weathervane. I thought it was something I could get creative with so here it is after processing in Photmatix. I'm quite pleased with the result (although I'm wondering if I should go monochrome).


----------



## anivid

Foxbat said:


> Took this picture of a crow sitting on a rusty old weathervane. I thought it was something I could get creative with so here it is after processing in Photmatix. I'm quite pleased with the result (although I'm wondering if I should go monochrome).


 
Are you sure the crow isn't an art piece too ?? 
Monochrome ? - can't tell you that - personally I'm into colours, lots of them 
But may be you'ld like to cut some of the left side space off - for the center to become less centered - if getting my drift 
(you could try to lower the center too, same way)


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Are you sure the crow isn't an art piece too ??
> Monochrome ? - can't tell you that - personally I'm into colours, lots of them
> But may be you'ld like to cut some of the left side space off - for the center to become less centered - if getting my drift
> (you could try to lower the center too, same way)


Like this?


----------



## anivid

Well, if we say there's 2 inches (you're calculating in inches right ?) space to the left in the first pic, I think 4/5 of them could be cut off - still to show the end of the stick plus a little space (1/5 of the distance).
Also in the bottom I think the end of - I don't know what it's called, but the downward thingy with the little hole in, should be shown - matter in fact I think the cut could be good when exactly where the vertical stick meets the net - so you don't see the net to the left of the vertical stick, but only to the right.
(my imaginations are both based on the first pic)
How about that ??


----------



## Foxbat

Last try. If I understand you correctly, it should look something like this....


----------



## anivid

Not half bad - actually very good 
Now, the balance is much better: the heavy piece away from the center, the almost vertical rod cutted by the oblique downward line whereupon the crow is sitting, and counterbalanced by the upwards striving net.
Very good indeed 

(confused ?? - among my many casquets I happen to be an art historian too, and for us, the layouts of lines are very important)


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Not half bad - actually very good
> Now, the balance is much better: the heavy piece away from the center, the almost vertical rod cutted by the oblique downward line whereupon the crow is sitting, and counterbalanced by the upwards striving net.
> Very good indeed
> 
> (confused ?? - among my many casquets I happen to be an art historian too, and for us, the layouts of lines are very important)


 
I'm a Philistine when it comes to art. 

Lines are also important in photography but it is always an area where I have had trouble.

I think the final result looks a lot more powerful now. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## anivid

You're welcome 
It's actually funny to construct an image like that.
Normally I'm trying to do all that in the shooting process, by placing myself, the camera, the motif, etc. - all in relation to the light.


----------



## TheTomG

The second is much more dynamic with that crop, I like it better. I'd try monochrome just to see how it looks, but what I'd do is reduce the saturation so it was almost but not quite monochrome, and you are left wondering if it is black and white and you are imagining the colors, or if it really does have a touch of color.

That said, the crow might lose his good looks in monochrome, so I'd also experiment with masking him out so his color is not affected, or at least not affected so much.

I'd also be tempted to do a lot of other playing, one thing that comes to mind is fading a blur across it like a depth of field, so that the crow remains sharp, and the parts of the image closer to us are a little out of focus, just to give his magnificence there some further emphasis.

Then I'd wait a day or two, come back and look at all the versions I'd made, and see which I like best, and throw out those that turned out to be a terrible idea once I looked at it 

Hey, there could be a photo manipulation challenge where an image is posted, and then Chrons folks have to do their stuff to it and see what they come out with. Might be a great way to get ideas on manipulating images, as well as fun and interesting in its own right?


----------



## Alex The G and T

TheTomG said:


> Hey, there could be a photo manipulation challenge where an image is posted, and then Chrons folks have to do their stuff to it and see what they come out with. Might be a great way to get ideas on manipulating images, as well as fun and interesting in its own right?



Bring it on.  I love the idea.


----------



## Foxbat

Some interesting ideas there Tom. I'll probably try a few and see how it goes


----------



## Foxbat

Lots of lines in this one.


----------



## anivid

Yeah - from a railway station ??
Seems to be a sort of pattern, so cutting it wouldn't do much difference.
It's funny though with the cloud behind - contrasting - is it something you inserted yourself ??
Contrasts are good 
May be a frame ??


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Yeah - from a railway station ??
> Seems to be a sort of pattern, so cutting it wouldn't do much difference.
> It's funny though with the cloud behind - contrasting - is it something you inserted yourself ??
> Contrasts are good
> May be a frame ??


 
The sky is real and has not been inserted. The actual subject matter is a partial shot of a large machine used for transporting topsoil from one end of a quarry to another. It is self-propelled on caterpillar tracks. The part shown is the 'bridge' section, which carries the conveyor belt. At one time, it was regarded as the biggest self-propelled land machine in Europe. I don't know whether this is still the case or not. I was really trying to capture the criss-cross nature of the supporting structure. 

I once (many years ago) sat under this machine for shelter and watched a massive wall of rock being destroyed by dynamite. The debris came battering down around me and the machine and was quite an experience (health and safety was not as strong then as it is today)


----------



## anivid

Sure it's a mighty fellow (I thought it was a railway station )

That's a bit of landscape one can see to the left just over the downmost horisontal lines, right ??
- and now you said it was the middle section, that's perhaps also a bit of air one can see beneath the belt to the right ??
It's impressive - I could have wanted some known thing in the background (a building etc.) for realising how huge this mobile thing is.
It's a close-up - do you have a pic from a greater distance, where one can see how it fits into the surroundings ??
(the rules for the _composition_ of a painting and a photo are pretty much the same )


----------



## Foxbat

I don't have a photo of the whole thing but here's a shot of one end of its caterpillar tracks and control cabin.


----------



## anivid

WHOU -- yeas, that's huge 
I can tell because I can see the little man in the cabin trying to control the Goliath.
I don't hope it's its own end coming back to the left in the pic (as a worm) but a similar giant machinery ??
Very good colours too, rusty red, green grass (complementary colours) - the dark metal structure.
All this concentrated work power on a light blue leisurly heaven (contrasts again - good)
Congrats - and you were beneath it ?? - awesome 
(personally I like that better than the middle-piece-pic - more variation )


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you like it. The bit on the left you see is another smaller mobile conveyor(with a hopper out of shot) which feeds the bigger one. This one is supplied by large machines called Drag Lines wich scoop up the soil and drop it into the hopper. This then feeds on to the large Transporter.


----------



## Foxbat

Hailes Castle


----------



## anivid

Gulp, glup - what have you done to it ?? 
- it's not striving upwards but anti-clockwise ??


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Gulp, glup - what have you done to it ??
> - it's not striving upwards but anti-clockwise ??


 
It's the effect of using a 'Fisheye' lens. It tends to bend stuff


----------



## Foxbat

Another shot of the castle.


----------



## Foxbat

The same image after a bit of photomanipulation.


----------



## HareBrain

Foxbat, have you seen the film "The Ninth Gate"?

Second question: did you _make_ it?


----------



## anivid

Foxbat said:


> Another shot of the castle.


Isn't this one manipulated ??
The green grass looks a bit phosporic (?) green in my eyes.

Well, I wanted to ask you what you're using the fisheye/fish perspective for ??
In the arts we're usually talking about frog perspective or bird perspective, if something out of the ordinary - which I take is easy to understand ?

May be the fish perspective is for horror movies ??


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Isn't this one manipulated ??
> The green grass looks a bit phosporic (?) green in my eyes.


 
Only adjustments are  contrast and a slight increase in saturation.
The real effect is the time it was taken (approx 0530 this morning). there's nothing better than dawn sunlight for lighting effects.

The reason I'm using the fisheye is because I bought it and (like any new toy) it still has a high novelty factor for me. 

I think a lot of horror movies do use a fisheye lens.

Finally, wish I had made The Ninth Gate.


----------



## anivid

Foxbat said:


> Only adjustments are contrast and a slight increase in saturation.
> The real effect is the time it was taken (approx 0530 this morning). there's nothing better than dawn sunlight for lighting effects.


It's like being in another world - a fairy tale/fantasy world 




Foxbat said:


> The reason I'm using the fisheye is because I bought it and (like any new toy) it still has a high novelty factor for me.


I can easily understand that


----------



## Foxbat

The castle in monochrome.


----------



## Foxbat

High Tide at the Divvy Dykes


----------



## Foxbat

A garden visitor.


----------



## anivid

He's cute - starring directly at you, sort of waiting for you to take the pic 

I also like your Divvy Dikes,  it's very idyllic (I took it down for jigsaw  )
- but I gather you did something to it, didn't you ??
The Grass in the foreground is VERY green against the reddishbrown of the stones.
Maybe you just enhanced the contrasts ??


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> He's cute - starring directly at you, sort of waiting for you to take the pic
> 
> I also like your Divvy Dikes,  it's very idyllic (I took it down for jigsaw  )
> - but I gather you did something to it, didn't you ??
> The Grass in the foreground is VERY green against the reddishbrown of the stones.
> Maybe you just enhanced the contrasts ??


 
Yes, The Divvy Dykes picture is actually two copies (of the same picture) blended together with contrast and colour adjusted to try and enhance the detail.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Five weeks of nonstop gales have precluded the ocean fishing of small craft like mine.

I've promised to provide BBQ Salmon for 60 people, next weekend, for a clan celebration.

I'm running out of time.  Made a good start today.  If  the weather holds, I get to go fishing again and make good on my promise.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Dawn comes early, 3 days before the solstice.  A bit of a Maxfiedd Parrish thang in the sky this morning, 5 AM.  And the sea was like driving on  Eider-down pillows.

Most Surreal.


















(And two more dandy salmon in the inventory for aforementioned  4 day soiree.  (Is 4 day soiree an oxymoron?))


----------



## Foxbat

Very nice seascape shots Alex


----------



## anivid

Whou - the first is breathtaking - the second too  - and the fourth ... 
Definitely an _oxymoron_ - and also a _litote_, as it sounds more like a hugh banquet-symposium thing 
You'll lie flat on your face afterwards


----------



## TheTomG

First one is great - are you in some giant game of chess, because I swear that's a huge knight over there.


----------



## Alex The G and T

TheTomG said:


> First one is great - are you in some giant game of chess, because I swear that's a huge knight over there.



Definitely wondering, "Where is the Queen of Hearts?"

That's a plume of steam from a particle-board plant.


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking around with frames and filters in Photoshop.


----------



## Foxbat

Another couple using the same techniques.


----------



## Foxbat




----------



## TheTomG

Love the clock one! No chance of sharing the settings for these?


----------



## Foxbat

TheTomG said:


> Love the clock one! No chance of sharing the settings for these?


 
If you mean the frames, they came on a disc with a photography magazine.
I could send you them as a RAR file if you wish but you'll need to PM me an e-mail address (unless you know of another way I could send them). As for the pictures themselves, I converted to Black & White(do not simply desaturate), used the Infrared preset and then adjusted reds, blues etc until I was happy. Then dropped the brightness a touch and brought up the contrast. Finally, I used the 'Dry Brush' effect to finish them off. P.S. The clock is (if I remember) a 3 second exposure to try and enhance the second hand movement.


----------



## TheTomG

Aha so application of the Dry Brush is what leads it to go "over the edge of the frame"? Also, good plan on the b&w, adjusting the red, blue etc separately. You can get lots of different effects that way, and it looks more convincingly like a b&w photo than desaturate. TY for the tips and techniques!


----------



## Foxbat

Just to clarify - it's not the dry brush that goes over the frame, it's the frame itself that is like this (although I think you could probably do something similar with the history brush). If using a frame, select 'screen' from the layer blending options to get the picture to blend with the frame.


----------



## anivid

First bridge I like, nice frame, good contrasts - and first & foremost: the perspective when getting over the top of the bridge 

The watch is a close up - doesn't do anything for me.

The third: top of the bridge ? - well, I think it could be much more enticing with the same cloud patterns on both sides.
Why ?? - the clouds (right) and the darkness (left) are both backgrounds, hence are not supposed to be dominating 
Best from Anivid


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> The third: top of the bridge ? - well, I think it could be much more enticing with the same cloud patterns on both sides.
> Why ?? - the clouds (right) and the darkness (left) are both backgrounds, hence are not supposed to be dominating
> Best from Anivid


 
Now that you mention it, I see what you mean.


----------



## Foxbat

My latest attempt at trying to be all arty-farty


----------



## Foxbat

Silverstone, Friday practice.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Been trying to get photos of Big Barda, but she just _won't stay still_. So these are the best I can do.











She has the same book tastes as her foster parents


----------



## anivid

Whou, she's cute - and already starting to (r)ead/t books ??
A bit scared on the second pic, not used to being a model yet


----------



## Mouse

Give her a chocolate drop, Hoops, and then take a pic while she's eating (or get an attractive shot of her shoving it in her pouch!)


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking around trying to repair a picture of my grandfather from Malta 1936. Here's the original scan (he's on the right).


----------



## Foxbat

Here's the repaired version.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Nice job, Foxbat.


Which reminded me, Har!

Back when I got my first scanner and first full version of Photoshop; coincidentally, I reconnected with an old high school buddy.

He mailed me a tattered photo he'd taken, ca 1975; while we were joyriding on the sand train, which ran up the coast of Santa Cruz county.

Obviously, it needed some work:


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice Ferrari picture, Foxbat.

It's funny how military uniforms are almost unchanged for so long. Mind you, I bet the Romans used lorica segmentata for centuries too.


----------



## anivid

Hi Foxbat, I like the work you’ve done with the horisontal folding line, that’s barely visible now.
But the oblique line starting to the right of your grandfather’s leg, isn’t that a ‘ridge’ in the concrete like the one further to the right??
In that case I spotted some puddles in two places on the original, which is not there later on, they disappeared when you erased the dark spot – especially the farther water puddle was actually adding something to the pic 
The pic is well restored, but why not keep the sepia colours ?? which were used at that time ??
Nice job


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Hi Foxbat, I like the work you’ve done with the horisontal folding line, that’s barely visible now.
> But the oblique line starting to the right of your grandfather’s leg, isn’t that a ‘ridge’ in the concrete like the one further to the right??
> In that case I spotted some puddles in two places on the original, which is not there later on, they disappeared when you erased the dark spot – especially the farther water puddle was actually adding something to the pic
> The pic is well restored, but why not keep the sepia colours ?? which were used at that time ??
> Nice job


 
You could be right about the oblique line (it's my first try at this kind of repair and perhaps I overdid it slightly). Same for the puddles. As for sepia - I have a restored version in sepia but decided to try Black and White in an effort to boost the contrast and detail a little. Again it is probably a case of not knowing quite when to stop fiddling.

@thadd...so very true about uniforms.

@ Alex ...very psychedelic. Looks like it could be an album cover for the Grateful Dead. Is that a spliff in his hand?


----------



## Alex The G and T

Foxbat said:


> @ Alex ...very psychedelic. Looks like it could be an album cover for the Grateful Dead. Is that a spliff in his hand?



Heheheeh  30 - couple years later, I guess it's okay to confess...


----------



## ratsy

Hoopy, love the hamster shots.  I grew up with hamsters as pets.  They are always fun.  I had 2 of them strictly as my pets.  First named Stanley and the second Jeremy.  (not the most original but hey I was around 8!)


----------



## The Ace

thaddeus6th said:


> Nice Ferrari picture, Foxbat.
> 
> It's funny how military uniforms are almost unchanged for so long. Mind you, I bet the Romans used lorica segmentata for centuries too.



Actually, they didn't - chain-mail was far more common, from the aftermath of the Punic Wars until the fall of the Western Empire.

Segmentata only came to prominence after AD 9, when three legions had to be replaced quickly, thanks to Varus.  The reason for the imagined prominence is due to the artists who decorated Trajan's column, they used artistic license to portray a distinctly Roman type of armour, so that people viewing the column could make sense of the action - soldiers in chain-mail could be anybody, but soldiers in segmentata could only be Roman.


----------



## Foxbat

The Ace said:


> Actually, they didn't - chain-mail was far more common, from the aftermath of the Punic Wars until the fall of the Western Empire.
> 
> Segmentata only came to prominence after AD 9, when three legions had to be replaced quickly, thanks to Varus.  The reason for the imagined prominence is due to the artists who decorated Trajan's column, they used artistic license to portray a distinctly Roman type of armour, so that people viewing the column could make sense of the action - soldiers in chain-mail could be anybody, but soldiers in segmentata could only be Roman.


 
I learn so many things coming here.

Something inspired by the recent warm weather.


----------



## Mouse

Been practising action shots by slinging water at the dog.


----------



## Ursa major

Mouse said:


> Been practising action shots by slinging water at the dog.


He looks like he's enjoying himself.

But then he _is_ a Labrapuddle, isn't he...?



​


----------



## Foxbat

Been mucking around with creative apertures this weekend.


----------



## Mouse

Ursa major said:


> He looks like he's enjoying himself.
> 
> But then he _is_ a Labrapuddle, isn't he...?
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Jackapuddle!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Mum is visiting, so she, No One and I went to Dawlish Warren today. Didn't take my camera but I got a couple of mobile photos.


----------



## Foxbat

I believe this thing is called a Hollyhock.


----------



## Overread

Zoos on a Sunday in the holidays on a good day with the family are - mad places - still sometimes you get a moment to get a shot 







And Sealife centres are as dark as a cave (next time I visit one I'm just going to hide with the well lit jellyfish)


----------



## Mouse

Looks like some sort of alien sperm. Love the little prairie dog.


----------



## Foxbat

Must be going through my Gothic Phase


----------



## Mouse

Saw this lovely horse today. He was called Tulio.


----------



## Foxbat

Got bored yesterday so decided to photgraph my own eye(not an easy thing to do as it turns out). I'm still half-blinded from about an hour of firing a flashgun into my fizzog.


----------



## anivid

- ever heard of iris diagnosis ??


----------



## Mouse

Ha! I took a photo of my own eye for the photo challenge once: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...hallenge-entries-closed-vote.html#post1512924 (Said something very similar to you, too!)


----------



## anivid

You're both crazy - you deserve each other


----------



## Foxbat

Mouse said:


> Ha! I took a photo of my own eye for the photo challenge once: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...hallenge-entries-closed-vote.html#post1512924 (Said something very similar to you, too!)


 
Great minds and all that jazz


----------



## Foxbat

This local bridge always confuses the tourists


----------



## anivid

- may be it's bridge over _troubled  _waters


----------



## Foxbat

Just another experiment in HDR


----------



## Ursa major

I like that, Foxbat. 




anivid said:


> - may be it's bridge over _troubled  _waters


Apparently, not all of them.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Curses! Didn't have my camera with me, and saw what would have been an excellent Photo of the Day.

There's a tree in a nearby street, possibly the kite-eating tree of Peanuts fame. There is a rainbow-striped kite that has been stuck in that tree for months.

Today, as I drove past, the tree also contained about twenty loudly-chattering Rainbow Lorikeets. As the name suggests, these parrots are coloured very much like a rainbow-striped kite.

It looked like they were all trying to convince the kite to join their flock, and fly away with them.

Alas, by the time I returned with my camera, the kite was the only remaining inhabitant of the tree...


----------



## Alex The G and T

Never go anywhere without your camera.

We are SERIOUS.


----------



## Foxbat

Even weeds can hold a certain beauty.


----------



## Foxbat

Tantallon Castle and The Bass Rock.


----------



## Foxbat

A closer view of the castle.


----------



## Foxbat

The Bass Rock and its huge Gannet colony.


----------



## Foxbat

A curious vistor.


----------



## Foxbat

St. Giles Cathedral, Edinburgh.


----------



## Foxbat

Trying to be creative in Black & White.


----------



## Alex The G and T

A rather more sinister "Selkie" pic.  Tough choice, among the three for the photo challenge.


----------



## Foxbat

Very nice seascape Alex
Here's another attempt at me trying to be all moody and creative in mono.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm quite pleased with this photo of dew on a spider's web.


----------



## Foxbat

Feeding Time


----------



## Foxbat

Late Summer In Lothian


----------



## Foxbat

Beneath a Weeping Willow


----------



## Foxbat

A shot of my 16mm film projector.


----------



## Erin99

Love the summer shots, Foxbat! Nice perspective on the first, too, with really dramatic clouds sweeping across. And I've always been a huuuuge fan of light through trees.


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you like the pics Leisha.
I had to lie flat in the grass to get the first one. 

As for the tree, it's in Princes Street Gardens, right in the middle of Edinburgh. It's very impressive and I'm glad I had my camera that day


----------



## Foxbat

Looks like two different types of Hoverfly to me so not sure whether this is a romantic tryst or lunch. Maybe both


----------



## Mouse

There was some stupid weather going on in Somerset yesterday. One minute, hot and sunny and dry, the next, chucking it down. 

Took this with my phone camera:



Rain over the Quantocks.


----------



## hopewrites

night shot of the tree that was broken by the winds we had the other night.
I saw it on my way to the store, to get some supplies incase the power went out. by the time I had the supplies home and put away, it was dark. But I knew that people around here cleaned up quick so I took my camera and went out to get a shot of the tree durring a lul in the storm.
The only thing to see by was my flash, as far from the rode as this tree was anyway. But I think I did a pretty good job


----------



## Foxbat

hopewrites said:


> The only thing to see by was my flash, as far from the rode as this tree was anyway. But I think I did a pretty good job


 
Always difficult to get a night shot so, yeah, you did


----------



## Alex The G and T

Oh.  Great.  The first time that _They_ let me leave town for the last year, and the Photo Challenge theme is "Home."

A twelve hundred mile road trip to fetch my daughter home for a break from the UC of Santa Barbara.

We rented a boat and spent an afternoon sailing.

Me and Daughter's friend:





Daughter and her friend:





Santa Barbara, California  Harbor:


----------



## Foxbat

Looks like a great way to spend an afternoon Alex.


----------



## Mouse

I was at the Museum of Witchcraft in Boscastle yesterday. Saw this feller:


----------



## StormSeeker

That Mouse Charm is....creepy as hell!! o_0 Cool picture, however!


----------



## Ursa major

Definitely a jarring sight.


----------



## Mouse

Super hot day today and like an idiot I was wearing a coat and massive jumper taking the dog out. I was baking. All the sheep are out at the mo:









(Annoyingly, I only had my mobile phone camera.)


----------



## hopewrites

NAKED SHEEP! *pretends to avert eyes and blush*

is it wired of me to love your grass? because I love your grass.


----------



## Mouse

I love my grass too. Photos taken with my phone though so I don't know if that makes the colour odd. (I have my laptop screen darkened cos it boggles my eyes otherwise!)


----------



## hopewrites

yeah... i want to lick it.


maybe i'm hungry. I better go eat and come back and see if i still want to lick it.


----------



## Mouse

I wouldn't lick it after the sheep and dog have been on it...


----------



## hopewrites

nono! I'd probably just pick bits, wipe them with my fingers and suck on them.

People have a habit of staring if I get down and lick the lawn.


----------



## Ursa major

Tell them you're a turf accountant and you're auditing the blades of grass.


----------



## hopewrites

I wouldnt bet they would buy that. maybe if I stuck my neck out I could win them over though?


----------



## Foxbat

Went out for a walk this morning. Took the camera as usual. Stood on a bridge and tried to see if there was any Trout in the water and saw my first ever Kingfisher. By the time I had fumbled about with my camera, he was gone. Beautiful bird.

Had to settle for this shot of a girl exercising her horse instead.


----------



## Foxbat

Visited the Forth Bridges recently.


----------



## Foxbat

The finest bridge in the world (in my opinion). I believe it has been put forward for World Heritage Status.


----------



## hopewrites

I like that when I look at the clouds I see the water moving at the bottom of the frame. 

Not sure how that illusion is captured but I like


----------



## Foxbat

hopewrites said:


> I like that when I look at the clouds I see the water moving at the bottom of the frame.
> 
> Not sure how that illusion is captured but I like


 
Neither am I


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Great photos Foxbat!


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you like the pics
Here are some wild flowers.


----------



## Foxbat

Trying to create an old look.


----------



## Mouse

I have an obsession with taking photos of fungi, so this time of year is great for that. Took 30 fungi pics at the woods today. I won't post them all!


----------



## Foxbat

Some fungi for you Mouse


----------



## Mouse

Love it! I have some like that too. I want to get a big frame and put all my fungi pics in.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm always on the lookout for Fly Agaric (the red one with white spots) but have never been able to find any - probably the most photogenic fungus in my opinion. One day....


----------



## Mouse

Yes! Me too! Never seen one.

Closest I've got is this one.





Which I think, is this: Rogers Mushrooms - Russula vinosa Mushroom


----------



## Foxbat

I'm no expert but I do know that Fly Agaric can lose its white spots (particularly after heavy rain). I would imagine they would look a bit like the one in your picture but a bit brighter red. 

Nice colours on yer shroom anyway


----------



## Mouse

Ta. It was sitting there all on its lonesome.


----------



## The Ace

And there we see one of the problems with fungi.

Roger's Mushroom is edible, Fly Algaric, most definitely not.


----------



## Foxbat

The Ace said:


> And there we see one of the problems with fungi.
> 
> Roger's Mushroom is edible, Fly Algaric, most definitely not.


 
Good point. The  safest fungus is unmistakable because it always comes in a plastic tub covered in clingfilm. It's most likely habitat tends to be a refrigerated a supermarket shelf.


----------



## Alex The G and T

My Brother has been having Mycologogical Infarctions in Central Oregon, after early rains.

He claims that these are delicious.





















I won't be joining him for dinner anytime soon.

Especially for  The Mummified Hand of Sasquatch; which also looks like a glove I was wearing whilst Tarring some holes in a roof.


----------



## hopewrites

assuming the person with the cling wrap knows what they were doing 

Alex, those are pretty blue.


----------



## Alex The G and T

hopewrites said:


> Alex, those are pretty blue.




Allegedly, that's what's _great_ about them.  };-}


Oh, Here's the delicious one.. (lost in the shuffle when I was reposting photos at a reasonable size.)


----------



## hopewrites

They make a blow out umbrella shape? why?


----------



## Foxbat

Great fungi photos Alex


----------



## Alex The G and T

My Brother's photos; but I'll keep an eye out for some Fly Agaric.  There's a patch of pine forest, just up the road; where, when conditions are just so...  the_ Amanita Muscaria_ crop up by the tens of thousands.  It's a _Wonderland_ to behold.  If I look carefully enough, surely there will be a caterpillar smoking a hooka.


----------



## Foxbat

Doon Hill - where Cromwell's New Model Army defeated the Covenanters in 1650.


----------



## hopewrites

for mouse


----------



## Mouse

Awesome.  There's red ones growing where I walk the dog at the mo, had to take pics on my mobile the other day.


----------



## Foxbat

This surprised me - a butterfly on the 26th of October!! There were also quite a few wasps flying around but I didn't bother with them (their buzzing seemed to say _'come and have a go if you think you're hard enough'_)_._ 

I didn't think I was


----------



## Abernovo

I mentioned in passing, elsewhere on the site, that there's an annual sculpture festival nearby. This is one of the sculptures produced by a talented artist. I saw her welding it, and it was pretty incredible watching it be created.






A shame my poor photography and aged phone don't do the work justice.


----------



## anivid

"Welding it", Aber - hence it is of metal ??
Thought first it was of wood 

It surely is remarkable, wish a city nearby would buy it for permanent exposition


----------



## Abernovo

Sorry, anivid. Didn't see your reply. Yes, it's made of metal. Most of the works were of wood though. The theme is eco-sculpture, with an emphasis on natural products or re-using materials, such as the iron in the bird sculpture.

Many of the sculptures have been taken to the nearest city for display. This was one of those left in the villages for us.


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of recent book aquisitions with such beautiful covers, I thought I'd share them. Getting excited over a book....I'm such a sadsack sometimes
Here's one on Ray Harryhausen


----------



## Foxbat

Here's one on the history of the Universal Monsters. I love this one


----------



## Foxbat

Bela Lugosi


----------



## Overread

Cats - impossibly comfortable!


----------



## anivid

Good Photo, OR
- good Cat


----------



## hopewrites

Impossibly comfortable till you try it. Then you realize how practical their comfort is. Nothing like a twisting around into a counter stretch and then not untwisting


----------



## Mouse

Soggy old Somerset.






You might've heard about the flooding. This isn't where all the major stuff is. Took this at the weekend when I was walking the dog. Got caught in a massive hailstorm.


----------



## Mouse

And a heron from today:


----------



## Foxbat

Finally got to spend some time with my camera today. Here's one of the results.


----------



## Foxbat

The local Parish Church in HDR


----------



## anivid

Good Heron pic, Mouse - very balanced.
Foxbat, the church is very dramatic, and in the second pic, the celtic cross stand out very fine - but may be a bit too much rouge on the church dame herself - good trick to have the skies there too


----------



## Mouse

Merci, anivid!


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Good Heron pic, Mouse - very balanced.
> Foxbat, the church is very dramatic, and in the second pic, the celtic cross stand out very fine - but may be a bit too much rouge on the church dame herself - good trick to have the skies there too


 Here is a photo of a headstone (made from the same rock as the church). It is worn away by wind and rain but gives you an idea how red the sandstone is around here. The local cliffs are the same colour.


----------



## Ursa major

That worn headstone looks as if it's covered in long red fur and wearing a hat.


It's almost as if it could have been an enemy alien lurking in a graveyard in one of the early Doctor Who series, only in colour. (If it had have been, I'd have been watching from behind the sofa.)


----------



## anivid

Foxbat, it surely IS red - are you telling me there's a lot of iron in the sedimentations ??
BUT, the church pic looks to me as you've been doing something to it afterwards.
That's just what I tried to tell you, it looks as too much make-over


----------



## Foxbat

anivid said:


> Foxbat, it surely IS red - are you telling me there's a lot of iron in the sedimentations ??
> BUT, the church pic looks to me as you've been doing something to it afterwards.
> That's just what I tried to tell you, it looks as too much make-over


 
It is HDR (High Dynamic Range). It's a technique of blending multiple exposures (usually 3 different settings...this particular picture is only two) to bring out and enhance detail and colour. It can give it a slightly artificial look but I love the way it enhances detail. I know it's not to everybody's taste but I'm a technogeek with a camera
Hope this explains.

@ Ursa - I had similar thoughts about the stone. The patterns in the stone definitely give it an eerie appearance. 

To be honest, I've never seen one worn to such extremes before.


----------



## Foxbat

The same headstone in B&W. I've increased the contrast to enhance the lines of erosion and added a touch of blur to the background.


----------



## anivid

May be it's more dramatic that way, you're noticing the little streams of life, which suddenly got cap'ed off from above.
Personally I'll always prefer colours - not to the extreme, but ... anyway 
I also like the different materials, hence colours of the other stones - and that the grass is fairly normal green 
Meaning basically I'll vote for the coloured version


----------



## Foxbat

I've been mucking about in HDR again


----------



## The Ace

anivid said:


> Good Heron pic, Mouse - very balanced.
> Foxbat, the church is very dramatic, and in the second pic, the celtic cross stand out very fine - but may be a bit too much rouge on the church dame herself - good trick to have the skies there too




That's red sandstone - we have a LOT of it around Perth, and if the sun hits it right, it really looks like that.

It tends to look more subdued when not in direct sunlight, but you're not the first to think the colour is artificial.


----------



## Foxbat

Sunrise over the North Sea (taken at approx 0600 this morning)


----------



## Alex The G and T

The Committee For Looking Pathetic

(Through a glass door, Wishing that someone would come out to play)


----------



## Foxbat

Starling feeding its youngster in my garden this morning.


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of shots of Bumble Bees in flight.


----------



## Foxbat

And the next.


----------



## HoopyFrood

To carry on the wildlife theme...we've been getting some interesting creatures in our garden lately. First was a big green beetle that we didn't recognise, until I saw it mentioned on the Guardian website. Apparently it's a Goldsmith, also known as a Rose Chafer, and we're lucky to have seen it as it appears in quite localised Southern spots. It hung around for a good few weeks before spreading its wings, circling us a couple of times, and setting off elsewhere.
















Then I was surveying the garden one day and then bent to remove a browned, fallen leaf off my lavender plant...only to discover it was this beast! My farmer friend identified it as an Eyed Hawk Moth. Unfortunately we didn't get to see its wing eyes, but I did manage to get up close with my smartphone camera:


----------



## HoopyFrood

Today we went for a walk to a local graveyard because it's huge and interesting to explore. Had some great views over the city.


----------



## Foxbat

Beautiful beetle Hoopy


----------



## Foxbat

My brother had to get his dog put to sleep recently. He had epilepsy and liver problems but was still a very happy and friendly dog. So, in his memory, here is a picture of Fergus the little Border Terrier (I took it a few years ago).


----------



## Alex The G and T

He was Soooo Fergus.  Nice pic, sorry about the loss.

***

And in the "Are we Fishing, or Whale Watching?" Department:
(today)


----------



## Foxbat

Big Beasties! 
Going by your location, would I be right in guessing Humpbacks?

There's been a reported sighting of a Fin Whale off the west coast of Scotland (apparently the second biggest animal on Earth - Blue Whale being the biggest). I'd love to see one for real but, unfortunately, I'm on the east side and the biggest we see are Sperm.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Yeah, a humpback.  We also have Gray whales.


----------



## Mouse

Lots of wild orchids about recently. 

Pyramidal orchid:





Common spotted orchid:





Early purple orchid:


----------



## Venusian Broon

I was editing a passage in my WiP where a character was sitting in a courtyard observing a couple of 'bejewelled dragonflies' flitted about a central pond. 

Quite unexpectedly (I rarely if ever see them near my flat), a golden winged dragonfly appeared outside the window, sparkling in the sunlight and then sat quite close for a rest. Here's the proof :







All hail the great god Synchronicity! 

p.s. I'm a terrible photographer, but this shot wasn't helped that I had to clamber on top of the kitchen sink and push myself out of the 2nd floor window to get the shot.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Beauty shot of the dragonfly.

***
Baby Huey showed up at the bird feeder this week. A fledling whatsit; first day out of the nest. He was making nestling, "Feed Me" noises.
"Mothers," half his size were plucking seeds out of the feeder tubes and stuffing food down his throat. When the "Moms" flew away, he hunkered down like he was laying low in the home nest. And where were his real parents?


----------



## Foxbat

A couple of the classic cars on parade at the British Grand Prix


----------



## Foxbat

Another couple.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Aiyeee!!!  The Fairies are attacking!  Run!







****
Very cool cars, Foxbat!


----------



## Alex The G and T

Am I the only one who sees a raging army of angry fairies storming out of the sky?

Hmmfph.  A belly full of fine wine; but I was not tripping.


----------



## Foxbat

The flowers of a Scottish summer.


----------



## Mouse

Super, super pretty Foxbat!

We keep getting peacocks stuck in the conservatory (and cos I'm nice, I rescue them). This is the sixth one:


----------



## Alex The G and T

@ Foxbat  "Poppies will put them to sleep..."


Beautiful shot of a beautiful moth, Mouse.


----------



## Foxbat

Sunset on the Thistle


----------



## Mouse

Alex said:


> Beautiful shot of a beautiful moth, Mouse.



Thanks, Alex.


----------



## farntfar

I came across these wall paintings today in Lisbon and thought some of you might find them amusing.


----------



## Foxbat

Excellent murals


----------



## TheDustyZebra

The ants know something we don't. They were congregating by the zillions in the park today:


----------



## Alex The G and T

I had a gorgeous little visitor whilst trout fishing, last weekend.


----------



## Foxbat

Very nice Dragonfly? Alex

Here's my brother's new dog


----------



## HoopyFrood

The moos in the field across the road from the Family home.


----------



## lauren$77

Abernovo having a sit down in the sun, still on crutches - poor guy


----------



## lauren$77

Gurning competition!


----------



## Ursa major

Sorry to hear that Abernovo needs crutches. (I must have missed the memo.  Or my memory's worse than I thought.)


I hate to be the bringer of (more) bad news, but I fear that I don't see a trip to Egremont in the near future for either of competitors shown here.


----------



## lauren$77

Ursa major said:


> Sorry to hear that Abernovo needs crutches. (I must have missed the memo.  Or my memory's worse than I thought.)



Unfortunately Abernovo broke his knee cap and has been on crutches for 6 weeks now - he doesn't like to complain so probably didn't mention it, so rest assured your memory is probably fine 



Ursa major said:


> I hate to be the bringer of (more) bad news, but I fear that I don't see a trip to Egremont in the near future for either of competitors shown here.



As for the gurning my daughter can already lick her nose - they're just warming up to it


----------



## Michael Colton

My home. Hopefully moving back next year. *dances hysterically while throwing confetti* I miss it so.


----------



## Gramm838

Michael Colton said:


> My home. Hopefully moving back next year. *dances hysterically while throwing confetti* I miss it so.



But where is it?


----------



## Michael Colton

Oh, sorry. That is Minneapolis.


----------



## Ursa major

That's downtown Minneapolis, isn't it?


EDIT: Apparently it is.


----------



## Michael Colton

Ursa major said:


> That's downtown Minneapolis, isn't it?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently it is.



That was a fantastic guess from someone across the pond. Do you randomly study metropolises? Or have you visited? Or reverse Google image search?


----------



## Ursa major

You're a Vikings fan. (I don't often post in the gridiron thread, but I occasionally look in.) Given the skyline**, it was most likely either Minneapolis or St. Paul.








** - And your mention of the Twin Cities, of course.....


----------



## Michael Colton

Fine then, use basic deduction. That is far less exciting.


----------



## Foxbat

Visited the museum today. Here are some of my pics


----------



## Foxbat

And some more


----------



## Foxbat

The most difficult to shoot (all these pictures were taken without a flash - logic being that to do so would destroy the lighting set up by the curators to best display the objects). This one was the lowest light so is the lowest in quality (hand held shot) but it's still my favourite. Kind of Cthulhu-esque I thought


----------



## alchemist

The last one is ..... disturbing.

And Minneapolis looks well!


----------



## Foxbat

I thought this one looked disturbing too (I've removed/photoshop'd the distracting background to try and give it a greater impact)


----------



## Phyrebrat

Foxbat, I love the masks. Very cool!

Here is the reception in one of my schools. It reminds me of the _Other Side_ in _Fringe_ - I always look for Zeppelins when I'm there 






pH


----------



## Foxbat

Ironically, Phyrebrat - that hall looks like it could be a part of the Chambers Street Museum in Edinburgh (where I took my photos)


----------



## Foxbat

Another couple from the museum


----------



## Foxbat

Here's a shot of Edinburgh Castle with an unusual lens. It doesn't have a built in aperture and you have to add or remove magnetic aperture disks manually. Also, the lens itself sits on a ball and socket joint and can be moved in such a way to adjust the focal sweet-spot away from centre. It gives an effect similar to a Tilt and Shift lens (much more expensive).


----------



## Alex The G and T

Spotted sailing across the lake, this weekend


----------



## Alex The G and T

About a year ago, on this thread, Mouse was pining for a picture of Fly Agaric.  I said I knew a place... I promised to keep an eye on 'em...but it was too dry for 'em last year.  This year is better.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Now I can make a healing potion! [But only in Cyrodiil].


----------



## Mouse

Beautiful, Alex!! I'm very jealous though, I've still not seen any.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Wow, *Alex*, we get maybe two a year in the garden. I've never seen that many in one go!

pH


----------



## Alex The G and T

Random Sighting in front the local grocery store:


----------



## Ursa major

Is that institute -- presumably run as a collective -- a hive of activity...?


----------



## HoopyFrood

There's a local cat thst, like most cats, pops into our house now and then to see if she can exchange cuteness for food. Today she was sitting in a patch of light so I managed to get some decent photos.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Oh, that's a pretty girl, HF!   My wife and I live in farm country, which means lots of mice, which means lots of working barn kitties. We are visited nearly every day by one country cat, or another.


----------



## Overread

Dear Hoopy

Please give the local wandering feline our address and post code as it appears she's gotten very very very very lost and whilst I'm sure you'll give her a good home and good food we'd like her back.






[

So similar to our old (sadly departed from this world a year or two ago) kitty!


----------



## Nounboy

Taken a couple of months ago, while visiting Barrington Tops National Park, NSW.


----------



## Nounboy

Taken with my Olympus EM-5 and 60mm macro lens.


----------



## Ursa major

In the first image, I love the contrast between the _apparently_ barren litter and the moss on that stump and felled trees.


----------



## Nounboy

Thanks guys. The stump is exactly as it appears in the photo. Pristine and beautiful.


----------



## Ursa major

At a secret location, one that is, worryingly, only a few hundred metres from my house, a new-generation Triffid has appeared:


----------



## AE35Unit

Nice Gunnera there Urs!


----------



## The Judge

Must be very damp ground for a gunnera to appear! I've only ever seen them in bog-like conditions.  (But be very worried when it starts walking...)


----------



## Ursa major

So it's a gunnera, is it? I was hoping someone might know.

Yes, the place can get quite damp as the woodland is at the bottom of a ridge. The fence you can see belongs to a house in the road behind mine (though because that road is much longer than my short cul-de-sac, most of the properties on "my side" of that road get to back onto the Recreation Ground). What appear to be houses behind mine look like bungalows from their own road: their plots are quite steep. As that part of the Recreation Ground is relatively flat, it would _all_ be rather boggy** if there weren't some (shallow) drainage ditches running through it. Luckily for me, my own cul-de-sac also slopes down towards the woodland; I understand the gardens at the bottom of my cul-de-sac can also get boggy***.


** - I won't be walking there if we receive a lot of rain: it gets far too muddy even on the marked (dog-walking) paths.

*** - All I have to worry about is mowing the lawn on a slope and, occasionally, climbing up on a wall and up through Aucuba japonicas (growing on a steep slope) to pull out the brambles that love to sprout up there.


----------



## Foxbat

It's been a while since I posted in this thread so here's a shot of the Scottish Borders I took on saturday.


----------



## Foxbat

And here's one of Melrose Abbey


----------



## thaddeus6th

Both good, but I especially like that abbey picture.


----------



## WaylanderToo

currently I'm a "point and click" man - sometimes I get a decent result, other (most!) times times errrmmm less so. I do want to learn how to do all this stuff better though






what sort of idiot licks the inside of a glacier? Me, that's who 






I do like this one though - the pumps have since disappeared


----------



## Droflet

Foxbat said:


> It's been a while since I posted in this thread so here's a shot of the Scottish Borders I took on saturday.



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you like the shots folks. Here's another of the abbey.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Really liking the 2 Abby pics... did you use HDR on those pics or is it just good use of filters and light?


By the by - are those space invaders dropping down the windows


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Foxbat said:


> Glad you like the shots folks. Here's another of the abbey.



WOW!! What a place!  Terrific photo, Foxbat.


----------



## Foxbat

WaylanderToo said:


> Really liking the 2 Abby pics... did you use HDR on those pics or is it just good use of filters and light?


 Yes, both pics are HDR. I like the effect this technique has on stonework.


----------



## Foxbat

Here's a shot of Dryburgh Abbey (I keep thinking of Carfax Abbey when I see this place)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Post 2182:That's a nasty bit of landscape Foxbat.
Give me a weedgrown vacant lot with shoppingcarts and lots of plastic anytime


----------



## thaddeus6th

Liking these shots a lot.

However, Carfax Abbey summoned a painful memory for me. I must warn Chronners that the following video can cause emotional trauma to those in possession of an English accent [NB bit before the start point has some swearing] - edited extra bit: bah, was meant to start at 3:19:


----------



## Foxbat

Tantallon Castle (well worth a visit)


----------



## thaddeus6th

That's a moody shot.


----------



## Droflet

Agreed. It has a very Game of Thrones feel to it.


----------



## thaddeus6th

The seat of House Foxbat. Their words: Our Bicycles Are Impractical.


----------



## Droflet

Foxbat, first of his name?


----------



## Foxbat

I wish it were House Foxbat.

 Actually my clan (on my mother's side) is Urquhart and the castle of that name sits on the shores of Loch Ness. Tantallon belonged to the Douglas family. They were one of the most powerful families in Scotland in the middle ages and Tantallon is a fitting structure for their seat. The family split into the Red and the Black Douglases, which then vied for supremacy and the monarchy so.....yes....it is very Game Of Thrones (with all the intrigue and argy-bargy that goes with such a setting).


----------



## Foxbat

Here's a shot of Tantallon that shows how it's perched on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I Spit in your general direction.  }:-}


----------



## Foxbat

Spent a day in Edinburgh recently so I'll call this lot _Faces From The Fringe_
These guys were really good (Flamenco)





This girl had a duck puppet(for some obscure reason)


----------



## Foxbat

Compadre of the duck pupeteer





Kids learning some cool moves


----------



## Foxbat

Could this be Don McQuixote




What's that in your ear?





Samurai Drummer


----------



## Foxbat

Could this be the new defence force for an independent Scotland?


----------



## Foxbat

These aren't the No Voters we're looking for. Move along please.


----------



## Foxbat

Visited Dirleton Castle today.


----------



## Foxbat

This old tree made me think of Game Of Thrones.


----------



## Droflet

Great selection of photos, Foxbat. Nice and entertaining. Loved the Scottish storm trooper.


----------



## Foxbat

Glad you like them. The storm trooper's my favourite

I'm hoping to visit an air museum soon (which has both Concorde and an Avro Vulcan) so I'm going to try to get some shots there


----------



## Droflet

A Vulcan eh? Let's hope they have the other V bombers there. The Valiant and Victor.


----------



## Foxbat

I was most impressed by the internals of this medieval dovecot. There used to be a central, rotating ladder that allowed access to eggs and squabs (young pigeons) in the nest boxes.


----------



## Foxbat

Visited an air museum recently. First up, the stunningly impressive Concorde.


----------



## Foxbat

This Vulcan Bomber was used in the Falklands War


----------



## Foxbat

A real surprise - the Me 163 Komet. One of Hitler's Wonder Weapons






The Blackburn Buccaneer.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Were these at RAF Duxford? I used to visit the museum there a lot as a student because it was just down the road from me.

Incredible photos all round, Foxbat. Thank you for sharing. Have you thought about publishing your photos commercially? I'm certainly no expert, but to me they seem better than most of the ones I'd see in bookshops. You have a knack for capturing mood as well as image.


----------



## Droflet

I used to be an aircraft hobbyist as a lad. Your photos bring back some fine memories. And as Kerry said, you know your way around photography. Another interest of mine back when I had money.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

This just popped up on Facebook. Happy memories from 5 years ago in Lough Swilly, County Donegal. We swam from the boat and barbecued on the beach - such a relief after a hairy passage around Malin Head just before.


----------



## Foxbat

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Were these at RAF Duxford? I used to visit the museum there a lot as a student because it was just down the road from me.
> 
> Incredible photos all round, Foxbat. Thank you for sharing. Have you thought about publishing your photos commercially? I'm certainly no expert, but to me they seem better than most of the ones I'd see in bookshops. You have a knack for capturing mood as well as image.



The pictures were taken at East Fortune (just about 5miles away from where I live). It was an operating airfield from WW1 until just after WW2. It was also home (for a very short time) to the R34 airship. It's a small operation currently having 2 hangars renovated through lottery funding. I managed to see some of the stuff they have awaiting restoration and they include a Bristol Bolingbroke (very similar to a Blenheim) and a de Havilland Sea Venom.

I'm not anything more than a hobbyist where the camera is concerned. I've got a few more plane pics I can put up and (I see you like boats...nice picture yersel) I've just returned from a day at the Falkirk Wheel - what a fantastic piece of engineering that is. Got a trip in a boat and was lifted 135 feet in 4.5 minutes.....used to take up to 8 hours through eleven locks. Picture to follow soon


----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## Foxbat

Nice shots Waylandertoo. I particularly like the kid with the pigeon on his head
Here's some shots of the Falkirk Wheel.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Cheers Foxbat - loving the FW. Seems like quite something to see in person!

Something a little more sobering


----------



## WaylanderToo

and now for something a little more up-beat


----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## Foxbat

_Work Makes You Free_ 
Very sobering indeed.
Here's a couple of pictures of a Jaguar still in its Gulf War colours. It has a lovely rear on its nose


----------



## Foxbat

The majestic Kelpies


----------



## Droflet

Hey Foxbat, inquiry from long, long away. What exactly is the Falkirk Wheel?


----------



## The Ace

WaylanderToo said:


>



You are, of course permitted (and indeed required) to shoot anyone who can't identify her.


----------



## The Ace

Foxbat said:


> Nice shots Waylandertoo. I particularly like the kid with the pigeon on his head
> Here's some shots of the Falkirk Wheel.



I know  it well, and the Antonine fort just over the crest of the hill (we've guided tourists there a few times, and you REALLY appreciate _caligae)._


----------



## The Ace

Droflet said:


> Hey Foxbat, inquiry from long, long away. What exactly is the Falkirk Wheel?



In simple terms, it's a lock, connecting the Forth and Clyde/Caledonian canals.

It replaces 11 conventional locks, and is so perfectly balanced that it operates on the same amount of power as a domestic kettle.

We get involved because - as the shortest distance between two points - the Forth and Clyde Canal and the Antonine Wall parallel each other, despite being constructed 1700 years apart.


----------



## Foxbat

The Ace said:


> In simple terms, it's a lock, connecting the Forth and Clyde/Caledonian canals.
> 
> It replaces 11 conventional locks, and is so perfectly balanced that it operates on the same amount of power as a domestic kettle.
> 
> We get involved because - as the shortest distance between two points - the Forth and Clyde Canal and the Antonine Wall parallel each other, despite being constructed 1700 years apart.


Apparently the lead architect (Tony Kettle) used his daughter's Lego to produce a working model to demonstrate the principle of operation. The Lego Group must have been fair chuffed when they heard this


----------



## Droflet

Again, forgive my ignorance but is this the set of locks joining the Atlantic Ocean with the North Sea?


----------



## Foxbat

The Forth and Clyde Canal runs from the Forth at Grangemouth (North Sea) to the Clyde and on to the Atlantic. The Falkirk Wheel connects the Union Canal to the Forth and Clyde. The Union Canal runs from Falkirk to the heart of Edinburgh and stops there. The Wheel replaces a series of 11 locks. You can't reach the North Sea or Atlantic directly from it and would have to do that via the Forth and Clyde. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Canal_(Scotland)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forth_and_Clyde_Canal


----------



## Droflet

Ta.


----------



## Alex The G and T

The Falkirk wheels a truly amazing bit of engineering.  Watch it work:







And Here's one for fan's of the old war birds.  Take a 25 minute, pilot's eye flight in a P 51. Even getting the engine started is a fascinating process.


----------



## Venusian Broon

In my old flat in Hackney London, 30 minutes walking South from my front door would take me just past Hackney town hall, deep in zone 2 London...

...now from my current front door walking 30 minutes south I get this view - slightly different:


----------



## Droflet

Wow, that's fantastic VB. How close to the local?


----------



## anivid

Venusian Broon said:


> ...now from my current front door walking 30 minutes south I get this view - slightly different:


A whole new perspective, eh ??
Lucky you


----------



## Venusian Broon

Droflet said:


> Wow, that's fantastic VB. How close to the local?



There used to be (about 2 decades ago) a great pub just about three hundred yards from where I took that shot...but it really was in the middle of nowhere and the owner burnt it down for the insurance money...so the closest local is about three to four kilometres (ah well, I need to get back to a fighting weight, the walks will do me good! )



anivid said:


> A whole new perspective, eh ??
> Lucky you


At least for a little while, breath in the fresh hill air (before the bad weather comes...)

The hill in the picture is Black Hill, part of the Pentlands, just South of Edinburgh if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Overread

By the powers that be live again old thread! Let us share our photos again and not just in the monthly competitions! 






A little egret from Minsmere 





A quick snap of a portrait that turned out very nice - taken at a show





From the Suffolk Show - and I don't envy this chap in the slightest having seen him working on various hedgehogs and other sculpts trough a very hot day; even though he was in a shaded spot those chainsaw trousers are very hot to wear even in the middle of winter.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Oh, so THAT would be why I can never find this thread. 2015!


----------



## Overread

Yeah I'd looked for it a few times without using search and couldn't find it - shocking how quick it had vanished - but ts back now for all to share in ^


----------



## The Ace

Summer in Scotland:


----------



## Overread

Darn it Ace if the weather is getting that good you might just be able to get the sunglasses out if the rain lightens up and more to give a break in the cloudcover!


----------



## WaylanderToo

Overread said:


> By the powers that be live again old thread! Let us share our photos again and not just in the monthly competitions!



depends - now that photobucket has decided to play silly buggers it could get a little more difficult


----------



## Overread

There's loads of free hosts out there; imgur; 500pix; flickr; smugmug etc... So hopefully it shouldn't be too hard to continue sharing


----------



## anivid

Hey, hey folks, why don't you participate in the monthly Photo Challenge ??
- there's always place for good photographers like you


----------



## AE35Unit

A Russian naval great coat that turned up at the Oxfam shop in which I serve as volunteer photographer. How on earth it ended up here I'll never know...


----------



## Alex The G and T

A runner-up for my "Doors and Gates" entries.


----------



## Overread

They need to make moth sized brushes!


----------



## Alex The G and T




----------



## Alex The G and T

Whoop, whoop, New Camera!  300 mm lens.

What a difference a wind shift makes:
Tuesday, watching a firebomber take off, through heavy smoke. (Winds, from South East; "wine country" fires)





Clear skies today. (Wind from the North West; Clear blue Pacific ocean)


----------



## Danny Creasy

I employed the site in my latest novel. Just too cool to pass up.

Back in the 60s my first cousins and I would eat our grilled burger, baked beans, and potato chips perch on the perimeter with our legs dangling over the edge. We would drop bits of food into the creek below and laugh watching the minnows piranha the tidbits.

In the pic, my son-in-law and I felt like kids ourselves after clambering up on the top of the ancient formation.


----------



## Danny McG

Looking through my window...




From my sofa...


----------



## Danny McG

I thought there would have been a few festive pics in here by now


----------



## AE35Unit

Festive pics you say?


----------



## AE35Unit




----------



## AE35Unit




----------



## Ursa major

dannymcg said:


> I thought there would have been a few festive pics in here by now


Wasn't next door's shrine enough for you...?


----------



## AE35Unit

Its quiet in here...
Here's a pic from my bike ride yesterday. Its been 4 years since I was in the saddle and I'm having to stick to short rides for now.


----------



## WaylanderToo

AE35Unit said:


> Its quiet in here...
> Here's a pic from my bike ride yesterday. Its been 4 years since I was in the saddle and I'm having to stick to short rides for now.




I do like the pic - lovely view, shame some vandal has thrown their bike away there


----------



## Parson

I started to look at the beginning of this thread and pretty much all there is there are boxes saying picture not found.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Not so long ago, Parson, we had to host our photo images on a third-party server, (Flickr, Photobucket, even Facebook) and post a link thereto on Chrons.  Chron's server hadn't the capacity for mass storage of random, large image files. 

Many of those third-party hosts have fallen to disuse, permission changes or otherwise neglected or defunct..

Fortunately, for the last year or two, we've been able to post image files directly to the Chrons server.

There should be few more broken links to images until we manage swamp Brian's server with Bizzarro cartoons.


----------



## Droflet

Parson said:


> I started to look at the beginning of this thread and pretty much all there is there are boxes saying picture not found.



Yep, I found the same thing. Back in those days people didn't believe in downloading full images. Pity.


----------



## Overread

One good bit of news is that Photobucket fired their previous manager and have reversed their policy on image hosting and lowered their prices. So embedded images from photobucket should have restored functionality now.


----------



## AE35Unit

Overread said:


> One good bit of news is that Photobucket fired their previous manager and have reversed their policy on image hosting and lowered their prices. So embedded images from photobucket should have restored functionality now.


Hmm interesting. I have tons of photos on there that I can't share (its even awkward to download!) So I set up an account with Imgur


----------



## Overread

Yeh Pbucket is a pain to use these days; which is a shame as in its day it was simple, quick and very professional to use.

Also in other news I got a Robinson Moth trap -- and -- I discovered that there is such a thing as too many moths!





Lime Hawkmoth (Mimas tiliae)

It is possible to tell male from female and I believe this is a male, I think I also mucked up my white balance a little in editing as when I look at it now it doesn't seem as green as it should be (might have to muck around with that and fix that and re-upload it later)


----------



## Alex The G and T

I had a Flickr account for a while. (I guess I still do)  It became a weekly game to figure out how to baffle the new anti-share algorithm.  There's always a work-around.  A fun game if you're into that sort of puzzle; but, ultimately a pain in the ass.  Especially in view that they are my photos, they belong to me.


----------



## Parson

Hm, I guess I haven't posted an image in a while. I thought we still had to have a third party provider. (Being a basic near non-techy, it was too much work. If I can download here maybe I'll give it a try sometime. (Thanks!)


----------



## Alex The G and T

You can just drag and drop the your image icon right into your reply window!


----------



## Droflet

I just place the image on my desktop and hit attach files. I've never had a problem. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Alex The G and T

Just the time element.  This conversation started with Parson asking about broken photo links on the early pages of this thread, which started in 2008.  It has been just a year or two since we could attach images directly to the Chron's server.  Yes, it really did used to be this complicated.



Parson said:


> I started to look at the beginning of this thread and pretty much all there is there are boxes saying picture not found.


----------



## Overread

Alex The G and T said:


> I had a Flickr account for a while. (I guess I still do)  It became a weekly game to figure out how to baffle the new anti-share algorithm.



Anti-share? You've lost me there I've never encountered that on flickr


----------



## Parson

Well okay, then, I'll give it a try.  Three of my granddaughters having a unicorn ride.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Pretty cute, Parson. Great photo of great-looking kids.

*****



Overread said:


> Anti-share? You've lost me there I've never encountered that on flickr



I guess "Anti-share" is a clumsy term, on my part.

So...

Flickr's goal was to have the user share the whole page, surrounding your image,  with all the ads and logos, and whatnot; which is great if you want your friends to be able to browse your whole collection.

In the case where you just want to embed _only_ the single image file in a post on a different server ; you have to be able to isolate the URL for the actual image file. (as opposed to the URL for the page which contains it.)

Normally, you "open image in new page" in your browser.  Then you have the specific URL for the image file, only, in the address window of the new browser page.

Flickr went through a series of schema to prevent the user from isolating the lone image file: deactivating the "open image in new page" function, and others.  I don't remember the details. I remember, at one point, actually needing to read through the HTML source code in order to ferret out the image location.

I haven't looked at my Flickr account for a couple of years, so I have no idea what it looks like now.  I no longer need that function.


----------



## Overread

Ahh I recall flickr wanted you to use their own BB code that had the photo and a linkback to flickr, but never about showing the "whole page". That said I just use the "download" button that takes you into the pages where it shows each size and then copy-paste the image url from there  

Never really had a problem sharing from flickr though I was a little concerned about how Yahoo kept handling it; though now its owned by Smugmug I think its far safer as at least Smugmug have money coming in and are in the same market area (photographs).


----------



## -K2-

Alcova, Wyoming area near Fremont Canyon:







Up on the Beartooth above Cooke City, Silver Gate Montana:





K2


----------



## Anthoney

Luke Cage is all full of Jamaican bad guys this season.  I took this photo from the Blue Mountains in Jamaica.


----------



## AE35Unit

Went for a bike ride this morning and I snook down a path onto a field which was far too bumpy to ride on. Parked up for a breather and a drink and took a shot for Strava. That sky, so blue!


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

School dance.


----------



## AE35Unit

An autumn shot from last year


----------



## -K2-

One I was thinking of using in this months photo challenge:





The theme is 'Transport.' If you have something you'd like to show, join in! https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/575219/

K2


----------



## hitmouse

Playa Blanca, Lanzarote, last night.  The place reminds me of Vermillion Sands: end of season, immaculate tourist town in an arid volcanic landscape.  Not part of the real world.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

This is a little inlet called the Long Hole (all innuendo has already been exhausted) in Bangor, County Down. I took the photo about  19:00 last night on an iPhone 11 Pro. The Long Hole used to be the main harbour for Bangor, but for the last few decades there's been a massive commercial harbour and marina, so the Long Hole has been allowed to silt up and is no longer safe for boats.


----------



## AE35Unit

Kerrybuchanan said:


> This is a little inlet called the Long Hole (all innuendo has already been exhausted) in Bangor, County Down. I took the photo about  19:00 last night on an iPhone 11 Pro. The Long Hole used to be the main harbour for Bangor, but for the last few decades there's been a massive commercial harbour and marina, so the Long Hole has been allowed to silt up and is no longer safe for boats.
> 
> View attachment 57580


Beautiful photo


----------

